# Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
Limitandoci ai fatti:
Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
Bambine che ovviamente adoro. Considero una gioia e un privilegio potermi occupare di loro a tempo pieno (grazie a rendite mie, lo specifico perché poi lo so, lo so, che racconto facendo a qualcuno salterà in testa di darmi della mantenuta e di dire che sto con mio marito per soldi, e invece no, la mia situazione economica anche senza mio marito sarebbe serena).
Mio marito e' un ottimo padre e un'ottima persona. Gli voglio molto bene.
Il problema sta tutto li: ottima persona, gli voglio bene.
Non è questo che dovrebbe essere un matrimonio. Insomma, a me non basta. E cerco di mettermi tranquilla e ragionare e mettere la testa a posto che sarebbe veramente ora, ma non ci riesco. Soffoco. Mi sento prigioniera e sepolta. 
E parlandoci molto chiaro mi ci sento perché vorrei farmi i cavolacci miei con un'altra persona, mica niente di originale.
Cavolacci che negli ultimi dieci anni mi sono sporadicamente fatta, sempre con la stessa persona, con la quale sono dieci anni che provo a chiudere senza riuscirci (o riuscendoci e poi ricascandoci, come vi pare).
Ora.
Ho ben chiaro che sono pensieri da madre degenere. Anche da moglie degenere, ma quello mi tange molto meno.
Ma non voglio far soffrire le mie bambine. Non voglio che debbano rinunciare ad avere me e il papà nella stessa casa perché per loro e' vitale. 
E so perfettamente che se da grandi avessero ragione di vedermi come "quella che tradiva papà" mi odierebbero a morte.
A sto punto, io dovrei naturalmente smettere di farmi girare grilli e cazzi (più cazzi che grilli evidentemente) per la testa e stare buona. Farmi bastare quello che ho, e migliorarlo al limite, ma insomma stare buona.
Solo che non mi riesce.
In certe fasi non mi riesce.
Di solito aspetto che passi, ma non mi passa. Insonnia, sfoghi cutanei, attacchi di ansia, insomma il repertorio nevrotico completo. Sto molto bene con le bambine ma come loro dormono mi assale una disperazione abnorme. E "lui", il lui decennale che non riesco a dimenticare mai, mi manca.
E insomma appunto, un'altra Anna scema che va incontro ai treni.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


Sei stupida?


----------



## gas (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei stupida?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


sul neretto: no. Che c'entra. Mica hai fatto soffrire le tue figlie, giusto? e non vuoi farle soffrire. Ma il rapporto con tuo marito, ottima persona, com'è? Anche da parte sua, dico.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


qui incontro ai treni non ci và nessuno...e nemmeno tu devi farlo..
non so che dirti...
brutto un matrimonio senza amore, ma è stato sempre così...?
dimenticavo benvenuta


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Grandissima, evviva la sincerità. La carne è carne ed è per definizione ... debole Benvenuta.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

No, non ho ancora fatto eclatante mente soffrire le mie figlie. Fortuna più che merito perché già solo pensarle sue cose ( e non è che io mi limiti a pensarle sempre) di sicuro non aiuta la solidità familiare che alle mie figlie serve per non soffrire.
Ma di sicuro se non mi calmo, non mi tengo lontana dall'uomo che vorrei vedere, le mie figlie potrebbero soffrire eccome. E se anche nessuno lo scoprisse, non so... Pensare "le lascio dalla nonna un pomeriggio al mese per vedere l'amante" e' un pensiero da madre degna? Esemplare? Non mi pare. Sarò stupida senz'altro, ma io mi vergogno, rispetto a loro.
Mi vergogno pure di vergognarmi solo rispetto a loro e non anche verso mio marito.
Con lui... Bene. Tutto molto sereno.
Mi ama. 
È il classico brav'uomo che ha voluto una stronza, l'ha sposata pensando di cambiarla, e invece quella stronza e' rimasta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...



io mi darei al veganesimo. In senso sessuale logicamente.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei stupida?




vuoi che muoro?:mrgreen:
:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...



Benvenuta

Leggere dei bei libri fa molto bene alla mente....


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> qui incontro ai treni non ci và nessuno...e nemmeno tu devi farlo..
> non so che dirti...
> brutto un matrimonio senza amore, ma è stato sempre così...?
> dimenticavo benvenuta


No, certo che no.
Ho conosciuto mio marito dopo la prima chiusura con l'altro.
Ci siamo fatti una vita insieme. È stata e sotto il profilo familiare e' felice.
Poi l'altro (che almeno ha avuto il buon senso di non illudersi che avessimo chiuso) e' ricomparso... resisto e respingo, passano mesi e anni, finché un bel giorno non resisto e non respingo.
Torno a casa con la cenere in capo, chiudo di nuovo con l'altro che non chiude con me, e riparte la giostra: resisto e respingo... Poi ricapita dopo altri mesi e anni un altro giorno in cui non resisto e non respingo...
E così via. Per dieci anni.
Adesso quest'altra persona non la vedo da due anni. Ma siamo prossimi alla prossima ricaduta.
E comunque vederlo o no non cambia il persistere della concupiscenza verso di lui.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, certo che no.
> Ho conosciuto mio marito dopo la prima chiusura con l'altro.
> Ci siamo fatti una vita insieme. È stata e sotto il profilo familiare e' felice.
> Poi l'altro (che almeno ha avuto il buon senso di non illudersi che avessimo chiuso) e' ricomparso... resisto e respingo, passano mesi e anni, finché un bel giorno non resisto e non respingo.
> ...


scusa annetta....ma...ha conosciuto tuo marito dopo la prima rottura con l'latro voluta da te o dall'altro...?
se lo volevi ancora perchè hai chiuso??
perchè se ancora persiste in te il pensiero per lui non è mai stata chiusa davvero...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Voluta da me, la rottura.
Perché sotto milioni di aspetti non era la persona giusta per me. Perché volevo qualcuno con cui costruire quello che in effetti ho costruito. Perché pensavo che lo avrei dimenticato e ho più volte perfino creduto di averlo fatto.
Col senno di poi, lo so anche io... Ma del senno di poi, son piene le fosse...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, certo che no.
> Ho conosciuto mio marito dopo la prima chiusura con l'altro.
> Ci siamo fatti una vita insieme. È stata e sotto il profilo familiare e' felice.
> Poi l'altro (che almeno ha avuto il buon senso di non illudersi che avessimo chiuso) e' ricomparso... resisto e respingo, passano mesi e anni, finché un bel giorno non resisto e non respingo.
> ...


in tutto questo non vedo come potresti farti una vita con l'altro. A me pare che tu per lui sia un bel giochino.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Voluta da me, la rottura.
> Perché sotto milioni di aspetti non era la persona giusta per me. Perché volevo qualcuno con cui costruire quello che in effetti ho costruito. Perché pensavo che lo avrei dimenticato e ho più volte perfino creduto di averlo fatto.
> Col senno di poi, lo so anche io*... Ma del senno di poi, son piene le fosse*...


evidentemente i milioni di aspetti contavano poco...
sul neretto quoto e quoterò fino alla morte...(non sotto un treno però)


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in tutto questo non vedo come potresti farti una vita con l'altro. A me pare che tu per lui sia un bel giochino.


Ahem... Non direi. Non è esattamente così semplice semplice.
Casomai potrebbe lui sentirsi il giochino, che ogni tot cedo e poi torno bella bella a casa mia.
Lui è libero adesso, e si è liberato tanti anni fa per me, pensa che affare...
Una vita con l'altro io comunque non la voglio, non la vorrei manco se fossi separata. Non vorrei viverci insieme, non vorrei che conoscesse le mie figlie... Vorrei vederlo con maggior frequenza, al più. Avere più momenti per noi. Ognuno con la sua vita.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Pensare "le lascio dalla nonna un pomeriggio al mese per vedere l'amante" e' un pensiero da madre degna? Esemplare?


Secondo me sì, se quel pomeriggio ti permette di essere una madre migliore negli altri 29 pomeriggi del mese.

Stai tranquilla. Non farti beccare e prenditi il tuo spazio. Non sei peggio di chi butta all'aria una famiglia per una scappatella o una relazione innocente (come, tutto sommato, mi pare essere la tua).


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> vuoi che muoro?:mrgreen:
> :rotfl:


mi stai diludendo, Joey. Un canadair pieno di dilusione: sai, vero ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non ho ancora fatto eclatante mente soffrire le mie figlie. Fortuna più che merito perché già solo pensarle sue cose ( e non è che io mi limiti a pensarle sempre) di sicuro non aiuta la solidità familiare che alle mie figlie serve per non soffrire.
> Ma di sicuro se non mi calmo, non mi tengo lontana dall'uomo che vorrei vedere, le mie figlie potrebbero soffrire eccome. E se anche nessuno lo scoprisse, non so...* Pensare "le lascio dalla nonna un pomeriggio al mese per vedere l'amante" e' un pensiero da madre degna? Esemplare? Non mi pare*. Sarò stupida senz'altro, ma io mi vergogno, rispetto a loro.
> Mi vergogno pure di vergognarmi solo rispetto a loro e non anche verso mio marito.
> Con lui... Bene. Tutto molto sereno.
> ...



No non  mi pare ...
La cosa stupida è che quest'uomo ti fa soffrire 
Le cose belle non fanno soffrire ma fanno stare bene...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sì, se quel pomeriggio ti permette di essere una madre migliore negli altri 29 pomeriggi del mese.
> 
> Stai tranquilla. Non farti beccare e prenditi il tuo spazio. Non sei peggio di chi butta all'aria una famiglia per una scappatella o una relazione innocente (come, tutto sommato, mi pare essere la tua).


Ah beh, e' quello che dice anche lui.
Però mi sembra una razionalizzazione.
Con elementi di verità...
Però.
Intanto bisogna vedere se riesco a non farmi beccare, non è che può andar bene sempre.
E poi... Appunto, vivrei sapendo che faccio una cosa che mi renderebbe ai loro occhi una madre egoista (perché antepongo i miei bisogni anche piuttosto animali alla loro stabilità).


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non  mi pare ...
> La cosa stupida è che quest'uomo ti fa soffrire
> Le cose belle non fanno soffrire ma fanno stare bene...


Mi ha fatto soffrire, e io lui.
Ma questo e' abbastanza inevitabile in ogni rapporto.
Mi fa anche stare decisamente bene, e non solo nel più ovvio dei modi...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> E poi... Appunto, vivrei sapendo che faccio una cosa che mi renderebbe ai loro occhi una madre egoista (perché antepongo i miei bisogni anche piuttosto animali alla loro stabilità).


Scusa, quindi al mondo sono tutti integerrimi con le palle d'acciaio?
Ti faccio un esempio: un genitore che in nome della propria carriera scelga un lavoro che lo porti a viaggiare o essere assente spesso e quindi stare lontano dalla famiglia. Ecco, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, questo genitore quanto è egoista? Vogliamo aprire un forum "carrieristi.net"?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non ho ancora fatto eclatante mente soffrire le mie figlie. Fortuna più che merito perché già solo pensarle sue cose ( e non è che io mi limiti a pensarle sempre) di sicuro non aiuta la solidità familiare che alle mie figlie serve per non soffrire.
> Ma di sicuro se non mi calmo, non mi tengo lontana dall'uomo che vorrei vedere, le mie figlie potrebbero soffrire eccome. E se anche nessuno lo scoprisse, non so... Pensare "le lascio dalla nonna un pomeriggio al mese per vedere l'amante" e' un pensiero da madre degna? Esemplare? Non mi pare. Sarò stupida senz'altro, ma io mi vergogno, rispetto a loro.
> Mi vergogno pure di vergognarmi solo rispetto a loro e non anche verso mio marito.
> Con lui... Bene. Tutto molto sereno.
> ...


Dai su. Madre degna non vuol dire niente. Un pomeriggio al mese potresti lasciarle per andare, che ne so, dal parrucchiere o chessò. Mica uno non deve avere degli spazi quando arrivano i figli. Dai oh. Già il piangersi addosso è ridicolo, almeno che abbia senso.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> mi stai diludendo, Joey. Un canadair pieno di dilusione: sai, vero ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::mrgreen::carneval:


Che ho fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non mi pare ...
> La cosa stupida è che quest'uomo ti fa soffrire
> Le cose belle non fanno soffrire ma fanno stare bene...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto soffrire, e io lui.
> *Ma questo e' abbastanza inevitabile in ogni rapporto*.
> Mi fa anche stare decisamente bene, e non solo nel più ovvio dei modi...


Non in un rapporto tra amanti


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ho fatto?


adoro la parodia di Masterchef by Crozza ....


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

a leggere scema parlando di anna karenina tolstoj si agita nella tomba e a me girano le palle


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> adoro la parodia di Masterchef by Crozza ....


Mai vista.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

allora ditelo





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai vista.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

qui ci vorrebbe Daniele.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora ditelo


E' grave dottò?


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Anche da moglie degenere, ma quello* mi tange molto meno.*
> Ma non voglio far soffrire le mie bambine. *Non voglio che debbano rinunciare* ad avere me e il papà nella stessa casa perché per loro e' vitale.
> E so perfettamente che se *da grandi* avessero ragione di vedermi come "quella che tradiva papà" mi odierebbero a morte.


taglio e replico.
mi auguro che questa testimonianza sia vera.
E' la perfetta dimostrazione del perchè le madri traditrici 
non vogliono mai ammettere nulla (soprattutto al marito)
non si vergognano manco un po' di quello che fanno
e tendenzialmente non sfascerebbe il matrimonio con
la persona a cui "vogliono bene".

Ma l'amore è un'altra cosa, vero, vero...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qui ci vorrebbe Daniele.


altro che treno... una bitumatrice, proprio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qui ci vorrebbe Daniele.


per favore lui....


ho già mal di testa...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> altro che treno... una bitumatrice, proprio:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no. cemento armato...una colata e voilà murata viva..


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

lo immagino " blablabla............. solamente delle vacche come voi ........... blalablabla.. ............... tutte con il culo all'aria pronte al primio venuto e blablablabla......"

sarebbe curativo.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li. Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo. Limitandoci ai fatti: Sono sposata e ho due bambine. Bambine che ovviamente adoro. Considero una gioia e un privilegio potermi occupare di loro a tempo pieno (grazie a rendite mie, lo specifico perché poi lo so, lo so, che racconto facendo a qualcuno salterà in testa di darmi della mantenuta e di dire che sto con mio marito per soldi, e invece no, la mia situazione economica anche senza mio marito sarebbe serena). Mio marito e' un ottimo padre e un'ottima persona. Gli voglio molto bene. Il problema sta tutto li: ottima persona, gli voglio bene. Non è questo che dovrebbe essere un matrimonio. Insomma, a me non basta. E cerco di mettermi tranquilla e ragionare e mettere la testa a posto che sarebbe veramente ora, ma non ci riesco. Soffoco. Mi sento prigioniera e sepolta.  E parlandoci molto chiaro mi ci sento perché vorrei farmi i cavolacci miei con un'altra persona, mica niente di originale. Cavolacci che negli ultimi dieci anni mi sono sporadicamente fatta, sempre con la stessa persona, con la quale sono dieci anni che provo a chiudere senza riuscirci (o riuscendoci e poi ricascandoci, come vi pare). Ora. Ho ben chiaro che sono pensieri da madre degenere. Anche da moglie degenere, ma quello mi tange molto meno. Ma non voglio far soffrire le mie bambine. Non voglio che debbano rinunciare ad avere me e il papà nella stessa casa perché per loro e' vitale.  E so perfettamente che se da grandi avessero ragione di vedermi come "quella che tradiva papà" mi odierebbero a morte. A sto punto, io dovrei naturalmente smettere di farmi girare grilli e cazzi (più cazzi che grilli evidentemente) per la testa e stare buona. Farmi bastare quello che ho, e migliorarlo al limite, ma insomma stare buona. Solo che non mi riesce. In certe fasi non mi riesce. Di solito aspetto che passi, ma non mi passa. Insonnia, sfoghi cutanei, attacchi di ansia, insomma il repertorio nevrotico completo. Sto molto bene con le bambine ma come loro dormono mi assale una disperazione abnorme. E "lui", il lui decennale che non riesco a dimenticare mai, mi manca. E insomma appunto, un'altra Anna scema che va incontro ai treni.


  La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

ho trovato un suo post, tanto sono tutti uguali:

"  Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa. "  (cit Daniele)



​


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho trovato un suo post, tanto sono tutti uguali:
> " Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa. " (cit Daniele)
> 
> 
> ...


eh ma ne hai preso uno sbagliato! Lui la compagna l'ha già lasciata. Trovane uno sui sensi di colpa verso il marito.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa, quindi al mondo sono tutti integerrimi con le palle d'acciaio?
> Ti faccio un esempio: un genitore che in nome della propria carriera scelga un lavoro che lo porti a viaggiare o essere assente spesso e quindi stare lontano dalla famiglia. Ecco, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, questo genitore quanto è egoista? Vogliamo aprire un forum "carrieristi.net"?


Non è proprio la stessa cosa.
Lavorare non lede la dignità di nessuno, non prende in giro nessuno, può anche essere egoismo ma è di tutt'altra natura, al limite.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Madre degna non vuol dire niente. Un pomeriggio al mese potresti lasciarle per andare, che ne so, dal parrucchiere o chessò. Mica uno non deve avere degli spazi quando arrivano i figli. Dai oh. Già il piangersi addosso è ridicolo, almeno che abbia senso.


Solo che se andassi dal parrucchiere non ci sarebbe il rischio che il loro padre mi mandasse affanculo, e con me tutta la loro serenità familiare, se lo venisse a sapere.
Il punto e' questo: i rischi cui espongo loro per un beneficio mio.



farfalla ha detto:


> Non in un rapporto tra amanti


Ah ma non siamo mica sempre stati amanti. Il male peggiore ce lo siamo equamente fatti quando non lo eravamo.



Minerva ha detto:


> a leggere scema parlando di anna karenina tolstoj si agita nella tomba e a me girano le palle


Beh insomma, furbissima non era eh...



ospite "g" ha detto:


> taglio e replico.
> mi auguro che questa testimonianza sia vera.
> E' la perfetta dimostrazione del perchè le madri traditrici
> non vogliono mai ammettere nulla (soprattutto al marito)
> ...


Guarda io ti do' anche ragione, hai ragione.
Che vogliamo fare però?
Si sente meglio qualcuno se lascio mio marito per amor di onesta? Faccio il bene delle mie figlie se dico loro che oh, siccome il matrimonio di mamma e papà non risponde ai canoni adolescenziali di amor fou della mamma allora basta, finita la bella vita familiare tutti insieme, finito papà che torna la sera, finito il godersi mamma e papà nello stesso momento e luogo.
Loro sono felici della vita che hanno.
Poi se mamma e papà scopano, quanto, come... Non gliene frega mica niente sai.
A mamma e papà però si, e' legittimo, credo sia anzi inevitabile.
Quanto al non dire a mio marito... Servirebbe? A lui? Per avere dettagli di una situazione di fondo che comunque ha capito da tempo? Per rendergli impossibile vivere con noi?
Io non sono fiera di me nemmeno un po'.
Ma il sacrificio non mi riesce.
E il compromesso non serenamente, altrimenti non starei qui "a piangermi addosso".


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Solo che se andassi dal parrucchiere non ci sarebbe il rischio che il loro padre mi mandasse affanculo, e con me tutta la loro serenità familiare, se lo venisse a sapere.
> Il punto e' questo: i rischi cui espongo loro per un beneficio mio.



E' il cosiddetto "rischio d'impresa". I traditori in genere dovrebbero metterlo in conto, ma questo con l'essere buoni o cattivi genitori non c'entra proprio nulla.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


prenditi la responsabilità delle tue azioni


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> Lavorare non lede la dignità di nessuno, non prende in giro nessuno, può anche essere egoismo ma è di tutt'altra natura, al limite.
> 
> 
> ...


Tuo marito ha capito da tempo che tu sospiri per un altro e non fa un plissè?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

*Ahò*

... repetita iuvant  La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sì, se quel pomeriggio ti permette di essere una madre migliore negli altri 29 pomeriggi del mese.
> 
> Stai tranquilla. Non farti beccare e prenditi il tuo spazio. Non sei peggio di chi butta all'aria una famiglia per una scappatella o una relazione innocente (come, tutto sommato, mi pare essere la tua).


Ma che cazzata hai scritto???


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

adesso siamo al completo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata hai scritto???


ciao Dan.....


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa, quindi al mondo sono tutti integerrimi con le palle d'acciaio?
> Ti faccio un esempio: un genitore che in nome della propria carriera scelga un lavoro che lo porti a viaggiare o essere assente spesso e quindi stare lontano dalla famiglia. Ecco, seguendo il tuo ragionamento, questo genitore quanto è egoista? Vogliamo aprire un forum "carrieristi.net"?


Io con la mia carriera dò benessere alla mia famiglia, non è facile dover viaggiare e non sapere nel lungo termine dove stare, sai?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Dan.....


din don è l'ora del..the.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Certo che però se Lui ogni tanto si facesse i cazzi suoi.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

*AnnaKatenina*

tutti questi nomi composti con Anna sono di una cammurria unica. Madonna come scassate la minchia.

ma cosa vuoi,  essere assolta?
 ma cosa vuoi, sapere se è bene continuare a cornificare tuo marito?
 ma cosa vuoi, che noi ti diamo il lo sta bene?
ma cosa vuoi, essere certa che mentire per amore delle tue figlie sia giusto?
ma cosa vuoi, sapere come andrà a finire?

lo hai fatto, hai fatto tutto cio che chiedi. adesso il rimorso ti sta scavando dentro, non ti da pace e cerchi un luogo o persone che ti assolvano dai tuoi paccati lussuruosi? Hai sbagliato forum. esiste www.francesco@spietro.com 

prova li.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che però se Lui ogni tanto si facesse i cazzi suoi.


te l'appoggio con tutto il cuore stavolta....


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che però se Lui ogni tanto si facesse i cazzi suoi.


ti ho accontentato subito.  Non c'era gusto. 

ORA POSSO ANDARE A SFRUCULIARE DA QUALCHE ALTRA PARTE.


ciao ciao.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Quanto al non dire a mio marito... Servirebbe? A lui? Per avere dettagli di una situazione di fondo che comunque ha capito da tempo? Per rendergli impossibile vivere con noi?
> Io non sono fiera di me nemmeno un po'.
> Ma il sacrificio non mi riesce.
> E il compromesso non serenamente, altrimenti non starei qui "a piangermi addosso".


Se tuo marito l'ha capito da tempo (molto spesso è una scusa dei traditori), allora a lui il sacrificio riesce bene...e lo ha fatto per anni, adesso tocca a te...e non credo che l'evitare la salsiccia in figa sia una grande rinuncia.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata hai scritto???


Olè


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se tuo marito l'ha capito da tempo (molto spesso è una scusa dei traditori), allora a lui il sacrificio riesce bene...e lo ha fatto per anni, adesso tocca a te...e non credo che l'evitare la salsiccia in figa sia una grande rinuncia.


bravo, così mi piaci, diretto, senza mezzi termini. Ma perchè salsiccia? non potevi scrivere c..BIPo.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se tuo marito l'ha capito da tempo (molto spesso è una scusa dei traditori), allora a lui il sacrificio riesce bene...e lo ha fatto per anni, adesso tocca a te...e non credo che l'evitare la* salsiccia in figa *sia una grande rinuncia.


riscaldamento


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...



Premetto che non ho ancora letto tutte le risposte.
Perchè devi rinunciare a qualcosa che ti fa stare bene?
Che non mette in pericolo quello che tu hai, in quanto mi sembri abbastanza accuorta per non farti beccare, ma che anzi ti fa sentire ed essere una persona migliore per te e poi per le tue figlie.
Rinunciare ad una parte importante di noi, e parlo di un bel sesso, è contro natura.
Per cosa poi?
Io ho vissuto con una genitrice che se avesse tradito sarebbe stato meglio per tutti, sarebbe stata meno incazzata, meno compressa su stessa...insomma meno tutto.

Perchè vuoi rinunciare al tuo essere donna?

Una donna appagata è, per mia esperienza, una mamma migliore.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha capito da tempo che tu sospiri per un altro e non fa un plissè?


I rapporti non sono mica così netti.
Non è che o uno manda tutto all 'aria o non fa un plissé, andiamo.
Diciamo che per tutti e due, seppure con motivazioni in parte diverse, e' importante non distruggere quello che abbiamo.


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> Lavorare non lede la dignità di nessuno, non prende in giro nessuno, può anche essere egoismo ma è di tutt'altra natura, al limite.
> 
> 
> ...


c'era una volta una bambina che guardava le vetrine con il naso attaccato e sognava di possedere tutte le cose che vedeva e si metteva a pianger chiedendo alla mamma di comprargliele, e quando la mamma ne comprava una lei ci giocava per un po' ma poi si accorgeva che una sua amica aveva il pupazzetto un po' più grande del suo e allora andava dalla mamma con i lacrimoni dicendo mamma la ginetta ce l'ha più grande, anche io voio ti pregotiprego.
e la mamma andava alla vetrina e ne comprava un altro e intanto spendeva tutti i soldi dello stipendio per questi cosetti pelosi. fu così che il titolare di lavoro della mamma si accorse delle assenze in orario lavorativo per comprare i cosini e la licenziò. la bambina non capiva e chiedeva altri cosotti poi la mamma non ce la fece più e per campare vendette tutti i cositti della bambina che si ritrovò senza un fico . :/


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> qui ci vorrebbe Daniele.


Mi hai chiamato ed eccomi qua, ero sommerso da troppo lavoro...spalare merda è orribile.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

точтовыхотитеу;1102863 ha detto:
			
		

> c'era una volta una bambina che guardava le vetrine con il naso attaccato e sognava di possedere tutte le cose che vedeva e si metteva a pianger chiedendo alla mamma di comprargliele, e quando la mamma ne comprava una lei ci giocava per un po' ma poi si accorgeva che una sua amica aveva il pupazzetto un po' più grande del suo e allora andava dalla mamma con i lacrimoni dicendo mamma la ginetta ce l'ha più grande, anche io voio ti pregotiprego.
> e la mamma andava alla vetrina e ne comprava un altro e intanto spendeva tutti i soldi dello stipendio per questi cosetti pelosi. fu così che il titolare di lavoro della mamma si accorse delle assenze in orario lavorativo per comprare i cosini e la licenziò. la bambina non capiva e chiedeva altri cosotti poi la mamma non ce la fece più e per campare vendette tutti i cositti della bambina che si ritrovò senza un fico . :/



Madonna.


----------



## fightclub (21 Marzo 2013)

non capirò mai chi sceglie nella vita con la testa
che ha un programma prestabilito
che le cose devono andare così e solo così
quella persona è sbagliata per la vita ma giusta per l'amore
quella persona è sbagliata per l'amore ma per la vita è perfetta
eccola la tua scelta, quella che hai fatto preferendo tuo marito all'altro
prima o poi il cuore urla e non ci puoi fare più niente
sinceramente non ti invidio per niente: intrappolata nel tuo disegno dove hai dipinto tutti: tu qui marito brav'uomo lui là sciò!, le figlie, la famiglia
ma da quel che leggo neanche tu ti vedi tanto bene

scusa ma oggi mi girano su quelli che usano la testa e non il cuore


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che però se Lui ogni tanto si facesse i cazzi suoi.



lui ci gode.... :dunno:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

*Daje...*

La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina, magari non sei una pessima madre, ma di certo sei una pessima donna (e non solo moglie), se ti piace essere una pessima persona che sbava come un San Bernardo dietro Mr. "rimango nella tua vita per avere le briciole perchè sono un fallito incredibile", allora fai pure, ma non dire che non ce la fai, non rispetteresti quel minimo di intelligenza che separa dall'essere una scimpanzè!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> I rapporti non sono mica così netti.
> Non è che o uno manda tutto all 'aria o non fa un plissé, andiamo.
> Diciamo che per tutti e due, seppure con motivazioni in parte diverse, e' importante non distruggere quello che abbiamo.


Diciamo non dice nulla. Se in una coppia uno dei due guarda sempre fuori dalla finestra, l'altro soffre, di solito. Ma è una situazione con un minimo di chiarezza o fatta di lunghi silenzi?
Io non ce la farei a intuire, immaginare, supporre: fatta chiarezza, per quanto dolorosamente, invece si può decidere.
Anche di non separarsi, per il bene dei figli.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


abbiamo capito.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


amen apa:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


basta adesso eh!!


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo capito.


  Non sembrava.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non ho ancora fatto eclatante mente soffrire le mie figlie. Fortuna più che merito perché già solo pensarle sue cose ( e non è che io mi limiti a pensarle sempre) di sicuro non aiuta la solidità familiare che alle mie figlie serve per non soffrire.
> Ma di sicuro se non mi calmo, non mi tengo lontana dall'uomo che vorrei vedere, le mie figlie potrebbero soffrire eccome. E se anche nessuno lo scoprisse, non so... *Pensare "le lascio dalla nonna un pomeriggio al mese per vedere l'amante" e' un pensiero da madre degna? Esemplare? Non mi pare. Sarò stupida senz'altro, ma io mi vergogno, rispetto a loro.*
> Mi vergogno pure di vergognarmi solo rispetto a loro e non anche verso mio marito.
> Con lui... Bene. Tutto molto sereno.
> ...



Maddai su.

E poi se ha sposato una stronza (che non mi sembri per niente) pensando di cambiarla. Beh...detta tutta cazzi suoi.
Si è innamorato della stronza, mica di quella che avrebbe dovuto essere no?


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mi hai chiamato ed eccomi qua, ero sommerso da troppo lavoro...spalare merda è orribile.


ma li non dormite mai? 

volevo chiederti, la "salsiccia in figa" posso immaginarla come se fosse al cartoccio sulla brace?


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> amen apa:


La messa è finita, andate in pace!


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La messa è finita, andate in pace!


ciao tesoro bello! :kiss:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sì, se quel pomeriggio ti permette di essere una madre migliore negli altri 29 pomeriggi del mese.
> 
> Stai tranquilla. Non farti beccare e prenditi il tuo spazio. Non sei peggio di chi butta all'aria una famiglia per una scappatella o una relazione innocente (come, tutto sommato, mi pare essere la tua).



quotissimo.


Questo nuovo utente mi piace assai.




_flapflap_


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma li non dormite mai?
> 
> volevo chiederti, la "salsiccia in figa" posso immaginarla come se fosse al cartoccio sulla brace?


SOno in Italia fino al primo di Maggio...dopo dovrò stare a Nanchino...ho 36 linee da riempire alla fin fine...

Ciao


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non sembrava.


repetita non solo iuvant ma alle volte scassant....eh..saremo privi di slancio ma leggiamo bene...tranne daniele..lui va dritto al bersaglio e bum.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> AnnaKarenina, magari non sei una pessima madre, ma di certo sei una pessima donna (e non solo moglie), se ti piace essere una pessima persona che sbava come un San Bernardo dietro Mr. "rimango nella tua vita per avere le briciole perchè sono un fallito incredibile", allora fai pure, ma non dire che non ce la fai, non *rispetteresti quel minimo di intelligenza che separa dall'essere una scimpanzè*!


non offendiamo. 



posso chiederti un'altra cosa?


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> taglio e replico.
> mi auguro che questa testimonianza sia vera.
> E' la perfetta dimostrazione del perchè le madri traditrici
> non vogliono mai ammettere nulla (soprattutto al marito)
> ...



Se noti, sono i mariti benestanti che fanno fatica a lasciare. Al benessere ci si abitua molto bene. Quando sono squattrinati è molto più facile chiudere, indipendentemente dalla  indipendenza economica della donna.

A me Silvietta sembra solo insoddisfatta. Si, lo scoprissero non sarebbe certo un esempio virtuoso ne per le figlie ne per il marito, anche perchè dell'amico non è neppure innamorata, le piace solo scopare con lui.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao tesoro bello! :kiss:


Ciao Simy bella!!! Un brindisi!!! :cincin::cincin:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non  mi pare ...
> La cosa stupida è che quest'uomo ti fa soffrire
> Le cose belle non fanno soffrire ma fanno stare bene...



mannò dai. Oggi mi sento romanticume.
Un minimo di sofferenza rende più accititante l'attesa e il sesso più intenso


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> La sola cosa che fa stare bene i figli è vedere che i genitori sono sereni. Se questa relazione contribuisce alla tua serenità, ti dà un equilibrio, ti permette di essere appunto SERENA con i tuoi figli, non solo non la mollare, ma tientela stretta! Se invece questa relazione, ma è proprio lei?, ti crea lei momenti di umore nero, allora l'importante è che i figli non li vedano o non li sentano. Fine.


dove l'ho letta una cosa simile...?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ah beh, e' quello che dice anche lui.
> Però mi sembra una razionalizzazione.
> Con elementi di verità...
> Però.
> ...



ma scusa. Sei una madre egoista?
Ma i figli capiscono eh?
E soprattutto non è che devono andare a sindacare nella coppia genitoriale eh?
Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dove l'ho letta una cosa simile...?




hai visto che iuvant?...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se noti, sono i mariti benestanti che fanno fatica a lasciare. Al benessere ci si abitua molto bene. Quando sono squattrinati è molto più facile chiudere, indipendentemente dalla indipendenza economica della donna.
> 
> A me *Silvietta* sembra solo insoddisfatta. Si, lo scoprissero non sarebbe certo un esempio virtuoso ne per le figlie ne per il marito, anche perchè dell'amico non è neppure innamorata, le piace solo scopare con lui.


ehm... questo è il 3d di AnnaKerenina...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò dai. Oggi mi sento romanticume.
> *Un minimo* di sofferenza rende più accititante l'attesa e il sesso più intenso


un minimo si ... 4 settimane portano dolori lancinanti ai testicoli!!!


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... questo è il 3d di AnnaKerenina...


che burdell oggi....


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dove l'ho letta una cosa simile...?


Non ne ho idea. Ma certamente è una banalità. Però ci credo.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non in un rapporto tra amanti



io ho sofferto tanto nel mio rapporto con Man





:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai visto che iuvant?...


di brutto!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ho sofferto tanto nel mio rapporto con Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma chi se ne frega.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma scusa. Sei una madre egoista?
> Ma i figli capiscono eh?
> E soprattutto non è che devono andare a sindacare nella coppia genitoriale eh?
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Ma come insegna un utente, i figli giudicano e anche se per te non possono sindacare...comunque lo fanno e i genitori non sono felici di avere un figlio che li sfancula a diritto di farlo.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ciao Simy *bella!!! *Un brindisi!!! :cincin::cincin:


oggi sto ricevendo un sacco di complimenti...e che è :mrgreen:



:cincin:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò dai. Oggi mi sento romanticume.
> Un minimo di sofferenza rende più accititante l'attesa e il sesso più intenso


da Tolstoj siamo passati a 50 sfumature di grigio?


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non offendiamo.
> 
> 
> 
> posso chiederti un'altra cosa?


Non volevo offenderla, spero che sia più intelligente di uno scimpanzè...almeno me lo auguro!!!! Non sembra una donna stupida, quindi mi appello alla sua intelligenza.

Ma chiedi pure.


----------



## Lui (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> oggi sto ricevendo un sacco di complimenti...e che è :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> :cincin:


li fai bere troppo, certo che poi ...............  sparlano. :rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mai vista.


se se , ma nun dicere pall, và và ....


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> din don è l'ora del..the.



no. credo secchiate di merda.
Ho paura a leggere oltre.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. credo secchiate di merda.
> Ho paura a leggere oltre.



ma nemmeno tante. Oggi è una giornata buona.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> riscaldamento



salsiccia in figa però non è male.
Volgare, ma proprio per quello ha un suo perchè.


stasera vado dall'addormentato mattia e provo.

Uè napulè, un pò di salsiccia in figa non me la dai?




:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che però se Lui ogni tanto si facesse i cazzi suoi.


Lui chi, mio marito? Ha ben diritto di farsi i cazzi suoi che crede, vorrei anche vedere.



Daniele ha detto:


> Se tuo marito l'ha capito da tempo (molto spesso è una scusa dei traditori), allora a lui il sacrificio riesce bene...e lo ha fatto per anni, adesso tocca a te...e non credo che l'evitare la salsiccia in figa sia una grande rinuncia.


È questione di punti di vista.
Poi magari dipende pure dalla salsiccia. E da quel che l'accompagna...



fightclub ha detto:


> non capirò mai chi sceglie nella vita con la testa
> che ha un programma prestabilito
> che le cose devono andare così e solo così
> quella persona è sbagliata per la vita ma giusta per l'amore
> ...


Beh non è così sai?
Semmai, parliamo di aver voluto credere in qualcosa. Nell'essersi raccontati palle e averci creduto.
E nemmeno erano poi solo palle.
Ho chiuso la storia con quest'uomo non con la testa ma con il cuore, era in quel momento sopravvivenza.
Ho sbagliato pensando che ci saremmo dimenticati a vicenda, ma tutto quel che ho fatto andando oltre non l'ho certo fatto freddamente, in modo calcolatore.
È stato col cuore, veramente con tutto il cuore, che ho desiderato di diventare madre, ad esempio. E con tutto il cuore ho voluto e rivorrei che fosse lui a crescere con me le nostre figlie, certo. avrei "col cuore" dovuto preferire un uomo che non voleva altri figli in maniera categorica? che cresceva il suo con modalita per me inaudite? Ho scelto mio marito anche perché ritenevo che sarebbe stato un ottimo padre e lo è, che c'è di male in questo? Come scegliere le ragioni per cui innamorarsi di qualcuno? Mio marito rappresentava e rappresenta una sicurezza emotiva che io non avevo mai avuto. 
Hai ragione che il cuore urla e fa ascoltare anche il suo lato meno edificante... Ma sbagli a figurarti due realtà, una dove il cuore batte e una tutta ragionamento. Non è così.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò dai. Oggi mi sento romanticume.
> Un minimo di sofferenza rende più accititante l'attesa e il sesso più intenso


un minimo ci può stare...
ma vergognarsi
definirsi madre degenere 
passare sotto un treno 
Mi sembra che il minimo sia sorpassato da 
un pezzo...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uè napulè, un pò di salsiccia in figa non me la dai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tebe cara, un uomo non può esimersi dalla sua responsabilità di donare salsiccia fresca, anche Mattia dovrebbe capirlo, no?


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> salsiccia in figa però non è male.
> Volgare, ma proprio per quello ha un suo perchè.
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mannò dai. Oggi mi sento romanticume.
> Un minimo di sofferenza rende più accititante l'attesa e il sesso più intenso



Si, ma se l'attesa dura olte due anni si formano le ragnatele.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> salsiccia in figa però non è male.
> Volgare, ma proprio per quello ha un suo perchè.
> 
> 
> ...


questo si che è romanticismo:mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La messa è finita, andate in pace!



ma...ma...oggi sei buono.

Mi fai paura fifa così....


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È stato col cuore, veramente con tutto il cuore, che ho desiderato di diventare madre, ad esempio. E con tutto il cuore ho voluto e rivorrei che fosse lui a crescere con me le nostre figlie, certo. avrei "col cuore" dovuto preferire un uomo che non voleva altri figli in maniera categorica? che cresceva il suo con modalita per me inaudite? Ho scelto mio marito anche perché ritenevo che sarebbe stato un ottimo padre e lo è, che c'è di male in questo? Come scegliere le ragioni per cui innamorarsi di qualcuno? Mio marito rappresentava e rappresenta una sicurezza emotiva che io non avevo mai avuto.
> Hai ragione che il cuore urla e fa ascoltare anche il suo lato meno edificante... Ma sbagli a figurarti due realtà, una dove il cuore batte e una tutta ragionamento. Non è così.


Quindi a te piacciono gli uomini di merda???


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ho sofferto tanto nel mio rapporto con Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:calcio:


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Lui chi, mio marito? Ha ben diritto di farsi i cazzi suoi che crede, vorrei anche vedere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sono cazzi tuoi adesso...e non di carne stavolta........se non hai capito,,aspetta qualche secondo e capirai....:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Lui chi, mio marito? Ha ben diritto di farsi i cazzi suoi che crede, vorrei anche vedere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu hai scelto un padre per i tuoi figli rinunciando all'uomo che era per te?


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... questo è il 3d di AnnaKerenina...



HAI ragione, avevo in mente il nome dell'altra amante, uffa, sono troppe ste donne affamate di uccelli!


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono cazzi tuoi adesso...e non di carne stavolta........se non hai capito,,aspetta qualche secondo e capirai....:rotfl:


Ma sono buono oggi, alla signorina piacciono i randelli belli tosti...si vede che il maritino c'ha la proboscide loffia!!! Povero ometto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono cazzi tuoi adesso...e non di carne stavolta........se non hai capito,,aspetta qualche secondo e capirai....:rotfl:


Oggi Danielino nostro è dolcissimo.
Almeno per il momento...


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io ho sofferto tanto nel mio rapporto con Man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non capisco se sei seria o se ci prendi in giro.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono cazzi tuoi adesso...e non di carne stavolta........se non hai capito,,aspetta qualche secondo e capirai....:rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Se noti, sono i mariti benestanti che fanno fatica a lasciare. Al benessere ci si abitua molto bene. Quando sono squattrinati è molto più facile chiudere, indipendentemente dalla  indipendenza economica della donna.
> 
> A me Silvietta sembra solo insoddisfatta. Si, lo scoprissero* non sarebbe certo un esempio virtuoso ne per le figlie* ne per il marito, anche perchè dell'amico non è neppure innamorata, le piace solo scopare con lui.



Ma lei è indipendente economicamente e ha scritto che nulla cambierebbe se si separasse.

E sul neretto...una madre non viene certo meno nella stima delle figlie per quello.
A meno che non sia una madre che ha fatto della fedeltà il suo balusrdo.
Una roba tipo parlare bene e bazzicare male.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Guarda io ti do' anche ragione, hai ragione.
> Che vogliamo fare però?
> Si sente meglio qualcuno se lascio mio marito per amor di onesta? Faccio il bene delle mie figlie se dico loro che oh, siccome il matrimonio di mamma e papà non risponde ai canoni adolescenziali di amor fou della mamma allora basta, finita la bella vita familiare tutti insieme, finito papà che torna la sera, finito il godersi mamma e papà nello stesso momento e luogo.
> Loro sono felici della vita che hanno.
> ...


ciao, ho ragione..."a ragion veduta" 

3 soli appunti al tuo ragionamento che, almeno apparentemente, non fa una grinza.
la felicità dei figli noi la possiamo solo immaginare, poi sapranno nel loro intimo che cosa è meglio e
cosa è peggio; magari aspetterei che maturassero un pochino.
accenni ad una sua tolleranza, o comunque "silenzio assenso" del marito. Come e è in che misura?

una sola domanda, velatamente retorica.
Cosa provi con lui. Con l'amante, dico. E perchè lui è diverso
da tuo marito. Non sto parlando di idee o di cravatte diverse, parlo
di cose sostanziali come la passione.
talk about a passion, giusto per usare un titolo.


bye


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oggi Danielino nostro è dolcissimo.
> Almeno per il momento...


Suvvia Sbri, sono anche romantico, come non si può vedere qualcosa di romantico nella salsiccia in figa??? E' uan mirabile immagine di estasi primordiale...ma che mi fa il lavoro???


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma chi se ne frega.



sei adorabile:kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> HAI ragione, avevo in mente il nome dell'altra amante, uffa, *sono troppe ste donne affamate di uccelli!*


meno male, va. Oggi Daniele mi sta facendo cariare i denti, sono pure in pensiero.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Suvvia Sbri, sono anche romantico, come non si può vedere qualcosa di romantico nella *salsiccia* in figa??? E' uan mirabile immagine di estasi primordiale...ma che mi fa il lavoro???


a me viene fame....


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Suvvia Sbri, sono anche romantico, come non si può vedere qualcosa di romantico nella salsiccia in figa??? E' uan mirabile immagine di estasi primordiale...ma che mi fa il lavoro???


eh non lo so... hai cambiato mensa? Troppi nidi di rondine?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma come insegna un utente, i figli giudicano e anche se per te non possono sindacare...comunque lo fanno e i genitori non sono felici di avere un figlio che li sfancula a diritto di farlo.



i figli si permettono di dire e fare cose nella stessa misura in cui tu, genitore, glielo permetti.

Con me ha funzionato così.

sapevo bene i limito che non potevo superare come figlia.
E il non entrare nella loro coppia lo era, anche se la genitrice per secoli mi ha costretto ad entrarci distruggendo, o almeno tentando, per anni la figura di mio padre.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> da Tolstoj siamo passati a 50 sfumature di grigio?



non l'ho letto...è grave?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> un minimo ci può stare...
> ma vergognarsi
> definirsi madre degenere
> passare sotto un treno
> ...



ma infatti bisogna farle capire che sta sparando delle gran minchiate


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non l'ho letto...è grave?


assolutamente NO. Il corriere dei piccoli del bondage.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tebe cara, un uomo non può esimersi dalla sua responsabilità di donare salsiccia fresca, anche Mattia dovrebbe capirlo, no?



dany, parlagli tu.
Ormnai credo siamo a...un mese e mezzo?
Due?
Non ricordo...


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> i figli si permettono di dire e fare cose nella stessa misura in cui tu, genitore, glielo permetti.
> 
> Con me ha funzionato così.
> 
> ...


Frase mia di mia madre: "non condivido nulla di quello che stai pensando, smettila di piangerti addosso e accetta un mio aiuto una buona volta, e che cazzo!"...e in questo scambio ero alquanto gentile.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si, ma se l'attesa dura olte due anni si formano le ragnatele.



ma lei non è una traditrice ed è iper settoriale.

La "storia" funziona secondo me perchè tra una roba e l'altra ci sono le ragnatele






ma cosa sto dicendo...Devy abbattimi


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma lei è indipendente economicamente e ha scritto che nulla cambierebbe se si separasse.
> 
> E sul neretto...una madre non viene certo meno nella stima delle figlie per quello.
> A meno che non sia una madre che ha fatto della fedeltà il suo balusrdo.
> Una roba tipo parlare bene e bazzicare male.



Io penso invece che il parere delle figlie, se adolescenti, nel caso lo scoprissero, soprattutto considerando che nemmeno è innamorata dell'amico, ne ci vorrebbe convivere, non sarebbe dei migliori.

Da come parla ha fatto si della fedeltà coniugale e famigliare un baluardo, altrimenti sarebbe diversamente fedele e felice e tranquilla.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dany, parlagli tu.
> Ormnai credo siamo a...un mese e mezzo?
> Due?
> Non ricordo...


Povera creatura, rimasta affamata e senza salsiccia!!! Oh, è anche un ottimo antidepressivo la salsiccia, quindi adesso sobbiamo convincere Mattia a curarti dalla tua presunta depressione a forza di salsiccia possente...almeno sperando che sia possente ancora...dopo due mesi non è scaduta???


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :calcio:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma uffi...dicevano tutto che ero così innamorata.

:mexican:


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dany, parlagli tu.
> Ormnai credo siamo a...un mese e mezzo?
> Due?
> Non ricordo...



Sveglialo!


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il parere delle figlie, se adolescenti, nel caso lo scoprissero, soprattutto considerando che nemmeno è innamorata dell'amico, ne ci vorrebbe convivere, non sarebbe dei migliori.
> 
> Da come parla ha fatto si della fedeltà coniugale e famigliare un baluardo, altrimenti sarebbe diversamente fedele e felice e tranquilla.


la realtà è che lei teme che le figlie le diano della mignotta...come forse lei ha fatto esclamando di altre persone.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> HAI ragione, avevo in mente il nome dell'altra amante,* uffa, sono troppe ste donne affamate di uccelli!*



QUOTO IL NERETTO ANCHE CON LA GUEST STAR AFFAMATA DI SALSICCIA!!!!

:embolo::embolo::embolo:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> se se , ma nun dicere pall, và và ....


No, davvero. Praticamente non guardo mai la tv.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non l'ho letto...è grave?


SI:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma uffi...dicevano tutto che ero così innamorata.
> 
> :mexican:


Io no


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non capisco se sei seria o se ci prendi in giro.


Prendo in giro, e Farfy lo sa.
Praticamente dall'inizio la maggior parte delle persone che commentavano il blog  dicevano che io avevo la cotta per Man, lui pure e tutto il repertorio.

E visto che adesso è finita :unhappy:, essendo stata innamoratissima soffro.
Ovvio no?


:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Diciamo non dice nulla. Se in una coppia uno dei due guarda sempre fuori dalla finestra, l'altro soffre, di solito. Ma è una situazione con un minimo di chiarezza o fatta di lunghi silenzi?
> Io non ce la farei a intuire, immaginare, supporre: fatta chiarezza, per quanto dolorosamente, invece si può decidere.
> Anche di non separarsi, per il bene dei figli.


Dieci anni sono tanto tempo.
In dieci anni ci stanno dentro periodi di silenzi in cui uno soffre alla finestra e l'altro soffre guardandolo, periodi in cui si parla di quel che uno sta guardando fuori dalla finestra, periodi in cui si è entrambi al centro della stanza insieme.
Non c'è una cosa sola.
La conclusione, dei silenzi e delle parole, e' sempre stata restare insieme.
Anche per le figlie.
Secondo lui, non solo.
Secondo me, soprattutto.



Tebe ha detto:


> Maddai su.
> 
> E poi se ha sposato una stronza (che non mi sembri per niente) pensando di cambiarla. Beh...detta tutta cazzi suoi.
> Si è innamorato della stronza, mica di quella che avrebbe dovuto essere no?


Questo lo dice anche mio marito. Ma insomma, va bene esser stronza, ma non occorre approfittarsene...



devastata ha detto:


> Se noti, sono i mariti benestanti che fanno fatica a lasciare. Al benessere ci si abitua molto bene. Quando sono squattrinati è molto più facile chiudere, indipendentemente dalla  indipendenza economica della donna.
> 
> A me Silvietta sembra solo insoddisfatta. Si, lo scoprissero non sarebbe certo un esempio virtuoso ne per le figlie ne per il marito, anche perchè dell'amico non è neppure innamorata, le piace solo scopare con lui.


Caspita quante cose supponi!!
Mio marito non è "il marito ricco". Dal punto di vista economico una separazione cambierebbe di poco la nostra vita. Poco tendente al niente.
Che mi piace solo scopare con l'altro... Umh, stiracchiata.
Mica e' stato o è il solo con cui mi piaccia scopare. Fosse voglia di scopare fuori casa e basta tu capisci che in dieci anni una magari cambia anche comprimario....
Non lo amerei perché non voglio viverci insieme? Fare la famigliola allargata? Eddai...



devastata ha detto:


> Si, ma se l'attesa dura olte due anni si formano le ragnatele.


Non ho vissuto due anni in castità.
Ho un marito, mica un fratello.



Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi a te piacciono gli uomini di merda???


Quindi se uno non è adatto a metterci su casa e famiglia e' un uomo di merda?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu hai scelto un padre per i tuoi figli rinunciando all'uomo che era per te?


No, io ho chiuso una storia credendo di averla chiusa per sempre, ho incontrato un altro uomo, ho costruito un rapporto con lui e ritenuto che in quel rapporto potessero nascere e crescere bene dei figli.


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> la realtà è che lei teme che le figlie le diano della mignotta...come forse lei ha fatto esclamando di altre persone.



Quello non lo so, sicuramente si vergogna nei loro confronti, e la capisco. Pure mio marito si vergogna verso le figlie per avermi tradita per anni e con una più giovane di loro. Ammesso da lui.


----------



## Daniele (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, io ho chiuso una storia credendo di averla chiusa per sempre, ho incontrato un altro uomo, ho costruito un rapporto con lui e ritenuto che in quel rapporto potessero nascere e crescere bene dei figli.


Non hai chiuso una beneamata fava, se una donna chiude, chiude, punto! Oppure sei un trans???? 

Si fa intrigante la cosa


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> assolutamente NO. Il corriere dei piccoli del bondage.



Ho letto tre pagine e mi sembrava un harmony.
Non mi ha "presa" per nulla.



Ammetto di leggere altro tipo di letteratura erotica.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Povera creatura, rimasta affamata e senza salsiccia!!! Oh, è anche un ottimo antidepressivo la salsiccia, quindi adesso sobbiamo convincere Mattia a curarti dalla tua presunta depressione a forza di salsiccia possente...almeno sperando che sia possente ancora...dopo due mesi non è scaduta???



Che ne so...

Dany posso tradire ancora una volta?^
Lo faccio per la mia depressione dai...

essù..._flapflap_...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il parere delle figlie, se adolescenti, nel caso lo scoprissero, soprattutto considerando che nemmeno è innamorata dell'amico, ne ci vorrebbe convivere, non sarebbe dei migliori.
> 
> Da come parla ha fatto si della fedeltà coniugale e famigliare un baluardo, altrimenti sarebbe diversamente fedele e felice e tranquilla.


Le mie figlie sono piccole. Molto piccole. 
Al momento mi ritengono una sorta di divinità, essendo appunto molto piccole. E no, non ho mai predicato a favore della fedeltà, ne in generale ne tanto meno con loro. Con loro parliamo più di peppa pig che di monogamia...



Daniele ha detto:


> la realtà è che lei teme che le figlie le diano della mignotta...come forse lei ha fatto esclamando di altre persone.


Mappeppiacere!!! 
Ti ribadisco che: non sanno nemmeno dire mignotta. Forse la meno piccola saprebbe pure ma nessuno glielo ha insegnato.
Non sono incline a definire mignotta le altre e non mi penso proprio mignotta io.
Mi preoccupa quello che penserebbero di me da grandi, certo.
E le conseguenze che potrebbero patire a causa mia fin da subito se la situazione degenerasse per mia avventatezza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho letto tre pagine e *mi sembrava un harmony*.
> Non mi ha "presa" per nulla.
> 
> 
> ...


serie noir, infatti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Le mie figlie sono piccole. Molto piccole.
> Al momento mi ritengono una sorta di divinità, essendo appunto molto piccole. E no, non ho mai predicato a favore della fedeltà, ne in generale ne tanto meno con loro. Con loro parliamo più di peppa pig che di monogamia...
> 
> 
> ...


da grandi se avranno avuto una madre ed un padre presenti ed in buoni rapporti con loro... penseranno che avevate smesso di amarvi. Poi i figli di noi... chissà che penseranno da grandi. Magari se resti e loro intuiscono potrebbero pensare che sei una vigliacca, un'ipocrita che per paura del giudizio degli altri non ha avuto il coraggio di vivere la sua vita. Oppure pensare che sei la mariagoretta delle madri, una figura da libro cuore. Le difficoltà con i figli... secondo me sono maggiori quando sono un po' più grandi, in caso di separazione. Adesso invece, pensi che potreste, tu  e tuo marito, trovare un accordo per essere buoni genitori anche se separati?


----------



## Steven (21 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> non capirò mai chi sceglie nella vita con la testa
> che ha un programma prestabilito
> che le cose devono andare così e solo così
> quella persona è sbagliata per la vita ma giusta per l'amore
> ...



:up:



AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Lui chi, mio marito? Ha ben diritto di farsi i cazzi suoi che crede, vorrei anche vedere.
> 
> Beh non è così sai?
> Semmai, parliamo di aver voluto credere in qualcosa. Nell'essersi raccontati palle e averci creduto.
> ...


Io avevo trovato la ragazza che mi dava sicurezza e con cui probabilmente sarei stato tranquillo tutta la vita, avrebbe curato casa e tirato su figli....ma non l'amavo...

Ora sto con un'altra...meno sicurezza ma solo perché sono cotto...ma spero di aver trovato tutto quel che mi serve... amore...momenti di salsicce e corridoi spettacolari... e in un futuro una madre non che compagna...

Chi ha detto che non si possono avere due piccioni con una fava?? Bisognerebbe continuare a cercare...anche se si rischia di invecchiare da soli...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Non lo so, immagino di si.
Ma nessuno vuole separarsi.
Teniamo molto entrambi a vivere le bambine nella loro quotidianità. A vivere insieme con le bambine.
E tengono molto loro (la meno piccola soprattutto, la più piccola e' ancora in fase funzionale con me) a stare con me e mio marito insieme. Tutti insieme.
Senza manco pensare alla separazione, per dire, a mia figlia non piace mica tanto uscire con uno dei due durante il fine settimana (se papà e' al lavoro, beh, per forza). Vuole stare tutti insieme. Sua sorella e' malata e lei potrebbe andare che ne so sui gonfiabili col papà? A cavallo? In un qualunque posto che le piace da impazzire? No, ti dice no. "E' così bello stare tutti e quattro", ti dice.
Uguale se glielo proponessi io, con me e' più abituata a stare senza il papà... Ma il venerdì ti dice "domani abbiamo papà tutto per noi"
Per cui che vivrebbe bene una separazione più adesso che da grande non credo proprio. Le toglierei soltanto anni di infanzia felice.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti bisogna farle capire che sta sparando delle gran minchiate


allora passo 
non sono in grado di far capire niente a nessuno...
bella grazia che riesco a capire io qualcosa...


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mio marito non è "il marito ricco".
> Dal punto di vista economico una separazione cambierebbe di poco la nostra vita. Poco tendente al *niente*.


non hai risposto agli interrogativi che ti ho posto nel primo pomeriggio (rispondendoti, io invece si).

Mi sembri molto quadrata ed organizzata nelle tue decisioni, quindi qual'è il senso
della tua presenza nel forum, se sei già praticamente convinta di quello che fai ?
Dove sarebbe il disagio? rispondi a chi vuoi tu punto per punto
rintuzzando ogni argomento contrario. 
Sui figli, come sospettavo, sono piccolissimi e non in grado di comprendere;
li lascerei volentieri fuori da tematiche che si iniziano a capire coscientemente
 intorno ai 14-15 anni compiuti...
infine, l'affermazione che ho quotato è molto approssimativa, 
la vita cambia e di molto dopo una separazione, anche e soprattutto
dal punto di vista economico. Informati meglio .

good luck...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che cazzata hai scritto???


:rotfl:Su togli il cilicio e rilassati un po'.

E' troppo facile estrapolare 3 parole da un contesto e fare il pippone del muezzin (e tra l'altro ne sono capaci tutti).

Ti spiego: si parlava di egoismo. Non di un confronto tra trombare e lavorare. Io scrivevo di persone ipotetiche che fanno scelte legittime, ma egoiste: potrebbero scegliere di mantenere e dare pari sicurezza alla propria famiglia facendo il panettiere sotto casa e invece (ripeto: legittimamente) scelgono di volare per il globo terracqueo a fare i senior manager assistant o riempire linee a Nanchin o Bocchin.

Il senso della cazzata che ho scritto è: non siamo tutti come Daniele. Ognuno di noi vive di piccoli egoismi, magari fare carriera è più politically correct rispetto che farsi sbattere in un motel, ma sempre egoismi sono. Ok?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il parere delle figlie, se adolescenti, nel caso lo scoprissero, soprattutto considerando che nemmeno è innamorata dell'amico, ne ci vorrebbe convivere, non sarebbe dei migliori.


Non dici nulla di nuovo: 1) chi è quel figlio, anche non adolescente, che non soffrirebbe a pensare i propri genitori in una situazione sessuale o sentimentale extraconiugale? 2) senza generalizzare: da adolescenti si ha una visione della vita integralista, bianca o nera, perchè non si sono ancora messe le mani nella pasta e nei compromessi della vita e delle relazioni interpersonali.

La vera difficoltà e il succo del problema, cara Anna Karenina è: non farti beccare, nemmeno con lo sguardo sognante salsiccia.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non ho ancora fatto eclatante mente soffrire le mie figlie. Fortuna più che merito perché già solo pensarle sue cose ( e non è che io mi limiti a pensarle sempre) di sicuro non aiuta la solidità familiare che alle mie figlie serve per non soffrire.
> Ma di sicuro se non mi calmo, non mi tengo lontana dall'uomo che vorrei vedere, le mie figlie potrebbero soffrire eccome. E se anche nessuno lo scoprisse, non so... Pensare "le lascio dalla nonna un pomeriggio al mese per vedere l'amante" e' un pensiero da madre degna? Esemplare? Non mi pare. Sarò stupida senz'altro, ma io mi vergogno, rispetto a loro.
> Mi vergogno pure di vergognarmi solo rispetto a loro e non anche verso mio marito.
> Con lui... Bene. Tutto molto sereno.
> ...


un pregio ce k'hai sei sincera con te stessa... ma non ho ancora ben capito che risposte vuoi qui??? mi sembra che tu abbia ben chiara in mente la tua situazione: hai un'eccellente famiglia, ami le tue figlie ma sai che i tuoi comportamenti se scoperti  potrebbero farle soffrire molto, non ami tuo marito anche se è un'ottima persona, sei persa per l'altro decennale che non hai spiegato che tipo sia.... vuoi uscire da quest'impasse??? o ti separi o lasci l'amante ... semplicemente difficile


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> *non farti beccare*, nemmeno con lo sguardo sognante salsiccia.



...credo che abbia scritto prima che lui sa....quindi nessun rischio, trattasi
del tipico segreto di Pulcinella (a quanto pare)


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Beh insomma, sapro farci i conti in tasca con cognizione almeno.
non e' che rispondo a chi non mi critica, per quanto ad alcune critiche non abbia niente da rispondere...
la tua dimanda comuque mi e' sfuggita, avete scritto in tanti e in parte riferendovi a dinamiche tra utenti che ovviamente non posso conoscere.
Sono qui perché in realtà non ho deciso nulla, mi sento in bilico tra forze contrastanti, vorrei rompere le vecchie dinamiche ma non sto bene nemmeno così, per nulla.
Avevo bisogno di uno sfogo, anche.
Non è argomento che si possa trattare liberamente nella vita quotidiana.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, certo che no.
> Ho conosciuto mio marito dopo la prima chiusura con l'altro.
> Ci siamo fatti una vita insieme. È stata e sotto il profilo familiare e' felice.
> Poi l'altro (che almeno ha avuto il buon senso di non illudersi che avessimo chiuso) e' ricomparso... resisto e respingo, passano mesi e anni, finché un bel giorno non resisto e non respingo.
> ...


hai una resistenza invidiabile....due anni sono un'infinità per me  continuo a leggere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Beh insomma, sapro farci i conti in tasca con cognizione almeno.
> non e' che rispondo a chi non mi critica, per quanto ad alcune critiche non abbia niente da rispondere...
> la tua dimanda comuque mi e' sfuggita, avete scritto in tanti e in parte riferendovi a dinamiche tra utenti che ovviamente non posso conoscere.
> Sono qui perché in realtà non ho deciso nulla, mi sento in bilico tra forze contrastanti, vorrei rompere le vecchie dinamiche ma non sto bene nemmeno così, per nulla.
> ...


Hai ragione. Ma stai pure qui a sfogarti. Non è mica poco... e non saresti l'unica.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non  mi pare ...
> La cosa stupida è che quest'uomo ti fa soffrire
> *Le cose belle non fanno soffrire ma fanno stare bene.*..


:up:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non dici nulla di nuovo: 1) chi è quel figlio, anche non adolescente, che non soffrirebbe a pensare i propri genitori in una situazione sessuale o sentimentale extraconiugale? 2) senza generalizzare: da adolescenti si ha una visione della vita integralista, bianca o nera, perchè non si sono ancora messe le mani nella pasta e nei compromessi della vita e delle relazioni interpersonali.
> 
> La vera difficoltà e il succo del problema, cara Anna Karenina è: non farti beccare, nemmeno con lo sguardo sognante salsiccia.


Ma non posso avere la certezza che non accada mai, che mi becchi...  Certamente la mia intenzione e' quella, non intendo sbattere in faccia niente a nessuno.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> un pregio ce k'hai sei sincera con te stessa... ma non ho ancora ben capito che risposte vuoi qui??? mi sembra che tu abbia ben chiara in mente la tua situazione: hai un'eccellente famiglia, ami le tue figlie ma sai che i tuoi comportamenti se scoperti  potrebbero farle soffrire molto, non ami tuo marito anche se è un'ottima persona, sei persa per l'altro decennale che non hai spiegato che tipo sia.... vuoi uscire da quest'impasse??? o ti separi o lasci l'amante ... semplicemente difficile


Sono due strade impercorribili, entrambe.
Nei fatti ci siamo lasciati, non lo vedo da moltissimo. È anche patetico e molto inadatto a noi sto rapporto platonico e sospirante a distanza...
Ma già così sto male. E non sono mica sicura di non togliere niente "a casa", in questa mia fase di claustrofobia nostalgica...



ospite "g" ha detto:


> ...credo che abbia scritto prima che lui sa....quindi nessun rischio, trattasi
> del tipico segreto di Pulcinella (a quanto pare)


Si beh, che uno sappia non è garanzia di tolleranza eterna.
Gli equilibri vanno mantenuti. Non è mai facile, figurarsi in una situazione simile.


----------



## Steven (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Si beh, che uno sappia non è garanzia di tolleranza eterna.
> Gli equilibri vanno mantenuti. Non è mai facile, figurarsi in una situazione simile.


Mizzica se sapessi io mi sa che al massimo duro mezza giornata...poi tiro giù tutta casa....


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se tuo marito l'ha capito da tempo (molto spesso è una scusa dei traditori), allora a lui il sacrificio riesce bene...e lo ha fatto per anni, adesso tocca a te...*e non credo che l'evitare la salsiccia in figa sia una grande rinuncia*.


Bè Anna è sincera nel raccontarsi ...tu sei esplicito ... due belle qualità


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


 Cosa dovrebbe essere il matrimonio?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Voluta da me, la rottura.
> Perché sotto milioni di aspetti non era la persona giusta per me. Perché volevo qualcuno con cui costruire quello che in effetti ho costruito. Perché pensavo che lo avrei dimenticato e ho più volte perfino creduto di averlo fatto.
> Col senno di poi, lo so anche io... Ma del senno di poi, son piene le fosse...


La botte piena e il marito ubriaco.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a leggere scema parlando di anna karenina tolstoj si agita nella tomba e a me girano le palle


Anche a me. Ma parliamo d'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è proprio la stessa cosa.
> Lavorare non lede la dignità di nessuno, non prende in giro nessuno, può anche essere egoismo ma è di tutt'altra natura, al limite.
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi? Qui c'è chi è più realista del re.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tuo marito ha capito da tempo che tu sospiri per un altro e non fa un plissè?


Non lo vede da due anni. Non è che vada spessissimo dal parrucchiere.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Io penso invece che il parere delle figlie, se adolescenti, nel caso lo scoprissero, soprattutto considerando che nemmeno è innamorata dell'amico, ne ci vorrebbe convivere, non sarebbe dei migliori.
> 
> Da come parla ha fatto si della fedeltà coniugale e famigliare un baluardo, altrimenti sarebbe diversamente fedele e felice e tranquilla.


Infatti. Non cerca proprio assoluzioni.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa dovrebbe essere il matrimonio?





Brunetta ha detto:


> La botte piena e il marito ubriaco.


Si, ok.
Son cose che mi dico anche io eh.
Che il matrimonio e' questo, che tutto non si può avere.
Sto da lungo tempo aspettando di rassegnarmi.
Non ci sto riuscendo.
Altrimenti non ci sarebbe problema.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti. Non cerca proprio assoluzioni.


Per carità.
Per carità proprio.
Non sono amante dei lavaggi di coscienza, tanto meno di matrice cattolica.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non lo so, immagino di si.
> Ma nessuno vuole separarsi.
> Teniamo molto entrambi a vivere le bambine nella loro quotidianità. A vivere insieme con le bambine.
> E tengono molto loro (la meno piccola soprattutto, la più piccola e' ancora in fase funzionale con me) a stare con me e mio marito insieme. Tutti insieme.
> ...


Hai cose che tanti si sognano e le sognavi anche tu.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito bene. Io non sono più realista del re. Però in questo tuo specifico caso non è neanche andar dal parrucchiere è proprio una cena con le compagne di scuola. Capisco anche il tormento interiore di non essere dentro alla vita che ti sei scelta, di essere spesso con la mente altrove. Non sono le figlie che ti preoccupano: sei tu. *Sei tu che senti non vivere pienamente la vita che hai scelto e che ti piace e a cui non vorresti mai rinunciare*.


Perdona non capisco bene: è soddisfatta o no della sua vita attuale? Grz


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Perdona non capisco bene: è soddisfatta o no della sua vita attuale? Grz


Per me lo è. Ben per questo si pone delle domande su perché ha questa storia residuale. Altrimenti, come diceva qualcuno, sarebbe una traditrice serena.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Hai ragione.
Hai ragione che ho quello che sognavo e che ancora sogno, e hai ragione che sono soddisfatta della mia vita. Adoro le mie figlie, sono felice con loro, sto male quando arriva questo rovello interiore, tipo tarlo, che smangia, e smangia, sto sveglia di notte, mi alzo distrutta, mi incazzo per come potrei essere serena e non sono.
Quando cedo e' più per aver pace, per essere poi davvero di nuovo presente a me stessa per tutto il tempo quando sono a casa, per non sentirmi sempre spaccata a metà e un po' altrove.
Non fosse così sarei una traditrice serena, e' giusto.


----------



## Hellseven (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Hai ragione che ho quello che sognavo e che ancora sogno, e hai ragione che sono soddisfatta della mia vita. Adoro le mie figlie, sono felice con loro, sto male quando arriva questo rovello interiore, tipo tarlo, che smangia, e smangia, sto sveglia di notte, mi alzo distrutta, mi incazzo per come potrei essere serena e non sono.
> Quando cedo e' più per aver pace, per essere poi davvero di nuovo presente a me stessa per tutto il tempo quando sono a casa, per non sentirmi sempre spaccata a metà e un po' altrove.
> *Non fosse così sarei una traditrice serena, e' giusto.*


Donna ti parla uno che è stato un traditore non sereno per niente. Segui un consiglio fraterno, dettato non dalla morale ma dall'esperienza empirica: dacci un taglio se non hai la freddezza e la sicurezza di un traditore convinto. 
Non serenità=nervosismo=sensi di colpa = errori nella gestione del tradimento =scoperta del coniuge=dolore a 360 gradi= fine della zizzinella. Vedi un pò tu. Auguri


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Hai ragione che ho quello che sognavo e che ancora sogno, e hai ragione che sono soddisfatta della mia vita. Adoro le mie figlie, sono felice con loro, sto male quando arriva questo rovello interiore, tipo tarlo, che smangia, e smangia, sto sveglia di notte, mi alzo distrutta, mi incazzo per come potrei essere serena e non sono.
> Quando cedo e' più per aver pace, per essere poi davvero di nuovo presente a me stessa per tutto il tempo quando sono a casa, per non sentirmi sempre spaccata a metà e un po' altrove.
> Non fosse così sarei una traditrice serena, e' giusto.


Concordo con Hellseven. Credo che tu stia cercando di capire perché continui a sentirti smangiata.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti ho capito bene. Io non sono più realista del re. Però in questo tuo specifico caso non è neanche andar dal parrucchiere è proprio una cena con le compagne di scuola. Capisco anche il tormento interiore di non essere dentro alla vita che ti sei scelta, di essere spesso con la mente altrove. Non sono le figlie che ti preoccupano: sei tu. Sei tu che senti non vivere pienamente la vita che hai scelto e che ti piace e a cui non vorresti mai rinunciare.


ma chi sei!
la sua coscienza ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma chi sei!
> la sua coscienza ?


Ho le mie esperienze anch'io.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho le mie esperienze anch'io.


Fai un po' paura così ...
mi immaginavo di dormire tranquullamente 
e all'improvviso una vocina che arriva da chissà dove
comincia a parlare...


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fai un po' paura così ...
> mi immaginavo di dormire tranquullamente
> e all'improvviso una vocina che arriva da chissà dove
> comincia a parlare...


Ogni tanto ti trovo proprio spiritosa. Stasera non capisco.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni tanto ti trovo proprio spiritosa. Stasera non capisco.


non era proprio una spiritosaggine....
è che leggendo il tuo post
mi sembrava ti sentir parlare una coscienza ...
Ma il tutto così pour parler 
a volte faccio fatica anche io a capirmi 
ho queste piccole visioni insensate 
non farci caso...


----------



## tesla (21 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo immagino " blablabla............. solamente delle vacche come voi ........... blalablabla.. ............... tutte con il culo all'aria pronte al primio venuto e blablablabla......"
> 
> sarebbe curativo.


ma no, la prima frase sarebbe "spaccate sui cazzi"


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Donna ti parla uno che è stato un traditore non sereno per niente. Segui un consiglio fraterno, dettato non dalla morale ma dall'esperienza empirica: dacci un taglio se non hai la freddezza e la sicurezza di un traditore convinto.
> Non serenità=nervosismo=sensi di colpa = errori nella gestione del tradimento =scoperta del coniuge=dolore a 360 gradi= fine della zizzinella. Vedi un pò tu. Auguri


Eh... Però quando mi decido a fare una porcata (in ogni senso) la faccio bene... M'arriva pure la botta di vita, a casa poi sono amabile...



Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Hellseven. Credo che tu stia cercando di capire perché continui a sentirti smangiata.


Non lo so.
Ho cercato di capirlo per tanto tempo.
C'è un legame tra me e questa persona che non si spezza.
E battutacce da osteria a parte, non è riducibile al magnetismo sessuale.
Che già quello da solo... 
Ma non è solo quello.
È non poter concepire la vita senza (o almeno completamente senza) lui.
Come se fosse un padre.
Ma adesso scadiamo nel cliché psicanalitico, per carità.


----------



## tesla (21 Marzo 2013)

è solo un ebbrezza, l'utopia dell'uomo dei sogni.
se ci stessi assieme 24h su 24, invece che 24 ore spalmate su dieci anni, diventerebbe monotono e invisibile come qualsiasi altro uomo.
è l'eterna ricerca dell'erba del vicino, che pur essendo verde esattamente come la nostra, ci sembra fantasmagorica e inarrivabile.


----------



## devastata (21 Marzo 2013)

Lo ha scritto lei che non lo vorrebbe mai come convivente.

Io però avessi l'amante non mi accontenterei di vederlo ogni due anni. Sarebbe poco anche una volta alla settimana, per me.


----------



## Zod (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


Hai un'etica sufficientemente sviluppata per comprendere la situazione e giudicare te stessa. Ora devi solo fare la tua scelta. Non c'è niente di strano a desiderare un'altra persona che sta a casa sua, che si vede di rado, e solo per divertirsi. È non c'è niente di strano ad essere stanchi della persona che si vede tutti i giorni e con cui faticosamente si tira avanti la "carretta". Svago contro responsabilitá. Penso sia un fatto di maturitá. O vivi di finzione, o vivi di realtá. 

S*B


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Non direi che "ho l'amante", infatti.
Una volta a settimana comunque no, sarebbe troppo. Troppo destabilizzante, troppo pervasivo.
Ma quando abbiamo iniziato, dieci anni fa, l'ho visto per un paio di anni ogni giorno (io ero giovane, libera, vivevamo vicini) e no, non era un effetto legato al l'impossibilità o all'intangibilita'.
È una persona di cui conosco benissimo limiti e difetti, e lui i miei.
Non è il principe azzurro versione porno. È un qualcuno che amo anche per i suoi difetti, forse soprattutto per quelli. Alla lontana somiglia all'amore incondizionato che ho per le mie bambine. Sia il mio per lui che il suo per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh... Però quando mi decido a fare una porcata (in ogni senso) la faccio bene... M'arriva pure la botta di vita, a casa poi sono amabile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Padre ...???  bè ma così perpetueresti un incesto immaginario ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


Da come ne parli, riconosco in questo tuo stato un periodo della mia vita.
Prigioniera e sepolta.
Si tratta esattamente di uno stato che nessuno provoca, anzi tutto sembra cospirare per regalarti tutte quelle fortune e soddisfazioni che una donna nel tuo stato dovrebbe valutare come aspirazioni massime.
Ma questo male di vivere ti attanaglia.
Non puoi stare ferma lì, devi muoverti.
L'importante è che il movimento arrivi da dentro di te, non provocato da qualcuno di esterno che assume già i connotati di una dipendenza.
Dieci anni.
Minchia.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> QUOTO IL NERETTO ANCHE CON LA GUEST STAR AFFAMATA DI SALSICCIA!!!!
> 
> :embolo::embolo::embolo:


ma non eri una dall'ormone azzerato??


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai un'etica sufficientemente sviluppata per comprendere la situazione e giudicare te stessa. Ora devi solo fare la tua scelta. Non c'è niente di strano a desiderare un'altra persona che sta a casa sua, che si vede di rado, e solo per divertirsi. È non c'è niente di strano ad essere stanchi della persona che si vede tutti i giorni e con cui faticosamente si tira avanti la "carretta". Svago contro responsabilitá. Penso sia un fatto di maturitá. O vivi di finzione, o vivi di realtá.
> 
> S*B


E dove starebbe la finzione, dove la realtà? Sono due dimensioni di vita lontane, antagoniste e incompatibili anche, ma entrambe visceralmente reali.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da come ne parli, riconosco in questo tuo stato un periodo della mia vita.
> Prigioniera e sepolta.
> Si tratta esattamente di uno stato che nessuno provoca, anzi tutto sembra cospirare per regalarti tutte quelle fortune e soddisfazioni che una donna nel tuo stato dovrebbe valutare come aspirazioni massime.
> Ma questo male di vivere ti attanaglia.
> ...


Eh, lo so. Sembra incredibile che siano passati senza che niente passasse mai.
Non lo so se il mio e' male di vivere. A me a dire il vero la mia vita piace molto.
Ma lui mi manca.
In sottofondo, magari per mesi.
E poi all'improvviso in un modo che mi toglie l'aria.
Che sia una (co)dipendenza non ci piove. Ma non ci vedo molto di strano. Non mi ricordo chi diceva che l'amore e' quando le rispettive tare quadrano.
O chi altro diceva che l'amore e' essere cretini insieme.
Se due sono cretini... Cretini restano.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> E dove starebbe la finzione, dove la realtà? Sono due dimensioni di vita lontane, antagoniste e incompatibili anche, ma entrambe visceralmente reali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O due adolescenti.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Si, o due adolescenti.
Se qualcuno o qualcosa ti facesse sentire in possesso della perpetua giovinezza, credi sarebbe facile lasciarlo andare?
C'è anche questo, certo.
Io con lui non smetto mai di avere vent'anni. E come mi piaceva, avere vent'anni.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Si, o due adolescenti.
> Se qualcuno o qualcosa ti facesse sentire in possesso della perpetua giovinezza, credi sarebbe facile lasciarlo andare?
> C'è anche questo, certo.
> Io con lui non smetto mai di avere vent'anni. E come mi piaceva, avere vent'anni.


A chi lo dici!! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Ma il tempo non ci aspetta.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

No.
Ma si ferma.
Ci sono dimensioni in cui si ferma.


----------



## Tebina (21 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma non eri una dall'ormone azzerato??


infatti.
Vago tra ormone zero a picchi.

Non ci capisco più una cippa.
E non può essere la menopausa.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No.
> Ma si ferma.
> Ci sono dimensioni in cui si ferma.


Sono momenti di illusione. E lo sai. Sai cosa rischi per quei momenti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> E dove starebbe la finzione, dove la realtà? Sono due dimensioni di vita lontane, antagoniste e incompatibili anche, ma entrambe visceralmente reali.
> 
> Eh, lo so. Sembra incredibile che siano passati senza che niente passasse mai.
> Non lo so se il mio e' male di vivere. A me a dire il vero la mia vita piace molto.
> ...


Sulla prima parte. Bravissima.

Ma il tuo problema, se sei contenta della vita che fai, quale sarebbe esattamente? A parte che lui ti manca, intendo
Io ti ho risposto come sopra perché io non ero contenta della mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte. Bravissima.
> 
> Ma il tuo problema, se sei contenta della vita che fai, quale sarebbe esattamente? A parte che lui ti manca, intendo
> Io ti ho risposto come sopra perché io non ero contenta della mia vita.


E' una parte di lei che non riesce a lasciare indietro nel passato.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Anna Karenina non era scema, anzi.
Anzi.


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

un quesito rivolto alle persone molto limitate come me.
Vorrei sapere perchè se si presenta un uomo sposato che si scopa 
la sua amante per un periodo di tempo "X", viene dapprima valutato,
poi attaccato, deriso o magari dileggiato. Ci sono numerosi
esempi classici in questo forum.
Il caso è deprimente.

Se invece si presenta una donna sposata che si scopa un'amante,
per un periodo di tempo "X", dapprima arriva uno stuolo di persone
interessate allo scabroso evento, dopodiché viene organizzata una
seduta psicoanalitica on line . Il caso viene sviscerato
e ci manca solo il lettino freudiano. E' veramente casuale, ma quelle
che organizzano la pietosa esumazione del vissuto della cara
signora, dal primo dito nella nutella fino al primo motel clandestino,
sono quasi sempre donne.
Il caso è affascinante.
Ma sono davvero quesiti vani per uomini col cervello limitatissimo
non possiamo capire .


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> un quesito rivolto alle persone molto limitate come me.
> Vorrei sapere perchè se si presenta un uomo sposato che si scopa
> la sua amante per un periodo di tempo "X", viene dapprima valutato,
> poi attaccato, deriso o magari dileggiato. Ci sono numerosi
> ...


Perché gli uomini si affannano a spiegarci che si tratta solo di scopare. Le donne si affannano a dirci che non è solo scopare :mexican:. Ti sembra che AK sia uguale a Lothar o a un altro scrivente uomo? Magari sì ma io non l'ho letto.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono momenti di illusione. E lo sai. Sai cosa rischi per quei momenti.


Eh si, ma la paura non è un deterrente efficace. Non completamente.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sulla prima parte. Bravissima.
> 
> Ma il tuo problema, se sei contenta della vita che fai, quale sarebbe esattamente? A parte che lui ti manca, intendo
> Io ti ho risposto come sopra perché io non ero contenta della mia vita.


Il mio problema e' che mi manca.
E che mi manchi mi rende in parte scontenta della mia vita (detta così e' esagerata... Però insofferente a tratti si, scissa si, insomma, mi guasta in parte quello che ho).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> un quesito rivolto alle persone molto limitate come me.
> Vorrei sapere perchè se si presenta un uomo sposato che si scopa
> la sua amante per un periodo di tempo "X", viene dapprima valutato,
> poi attaccato, deriso o magari dileggiato. Ci sono numerosi
> ...


Hai proprio ragione.
Perché non vai di là nel
3D di quello che non ha tradito la morosa a complimentarti con lui?


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché gli uomini si affannano a spiegarci che si tratta solo di scopare. Le donne si affannano a dirci che non è solo scopare :mexican:. Ti sembra che AK sia uguale a Lothar o a un altro scrivente uomo? Magari sì ma io non l'ho letto.



io non ho fatto riferimenti a persone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Il mio problema e' che mi manca.
> E che mi manchi mi rende in parte scontenta della mia vita (detta così e' esagerata... Però insofferente a tratti si, scissa si, insomma, mi guasta in parte quello che ho).


Ragazza, tu pensi troppo.
Vivi.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> un quesito rivolto alle persone molto limitate come me.
> Vorrei sapere perchè se si presenta un uomo sposato che si scopa
> la sua amante per un periodo di tempo "X", viene dapprima valutato,
> poi attaccato, deriso o magari dileggiato. Ci sono numerosi
> ...


E' forse la prima volta che leggo qualcosa di vagamente sensato scritto da te. Bravo.


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


sarebbe il caso forse di leggere o rileggersi "Evelina", del grande,
 mitico osservatore di tutte le nevrosi moderne:
Joice
consiglio vivamente.
altro che karenina
quando si è impossibilitati a scegliere,
 incatenati in una funzione,
 in un ruolo, 
in una regia.
Sai cosa sarebbe meglio...
ma niente risulterebbe peggio.
Il dramma però non è quello che fai vivere di riflesso al tuo maritozzo, 
neanche quello che di riflesso potrebbero vivere le tue adorate figliuole, 
magari chissà rideranno di te.
pensando a quanto ti sei sacrificata per loro, per illoro benessere, per la loro integrità.
quanto non è vero questo?
quanto invece ti fa comodo vederla cosi, mettrti vittima, richiamare un sacrificio,
 intanto però scopi.
Il dramma è quello che tu pensi di vivere, quello che vivi.
come puoi sprecare la tua vita cosi?
guarda che non sei un gatto...
non hai mica 9 vite.


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' forse la prima volta che leggo qualcosa di vagamente sensato scritto da te. Bravo.


6 meno, meno?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> 6 meno, meno?


Cinque e mezzo. Anzi, cinque.


----------



## Tebina (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione.
> Perché non vai di là nel
> 3D di quello che non ha tradito la morosa a complimentarti con lui?


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> 6 meno, meno?


Spider, come dici maritozzo tu, però ........


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ragazza, tu pensi troppo.
> Vivi.


Ma non sei tu quella che è andata da una maga 
per problemi di cuore...
cioè voglio dire 
Fai ridere dai!


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' forse la prima volta che leggo qualcosa di vagamente sensato scritto da te. Bravo.



che stupidaggine....comunque adesso sforzati e vediamo se riusciamo
ad aspirare, noi poveri maschietti limitati, alle vette della Superiore Intelligenza.
E' una operazione estremamente difficile !
Ti spiego la differenza tra le due scopate.
Scopata del marito con amante: è una vile scopata. Una cosa brutale, terribile.
 di solito l'amante-donna si innamora, ma è usa e getta e viene buttata via
alle prime difficoltà.

Scopata della moglie con l'amante : ma è una cosa bellissima...

la signora viene blandita con un profumo, poco costoso,
e fatta ingolosire con frasi ad effetto scopiazzate dal torello
di turno mediante copia e incolla dai link di facebook. NOn è difficile.
dopodichè fanno quello che devono fare similmente alla prima ipotesi.
di solito l'amante-moglie si innamora, ma è usa e getta e viene buttata via
alle prime difficoltà.
Trova le differenze !
:idea:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io non ho fatto riferimenti a persone.


Io sì. Perché non ho letto nessun uomo che abbia posto un caso simile ad Anna Karenina. E io sono tra quelli che l'hanno psicanalizzata. Psicanalizzerei (a esserne capace :mexican anche un uomo se si ponesse nello stesso modo. E' molto improbabile. Al primo confronto con Highlander mi sono scontrata perché non si metteva in discussione; in questi giorni l'ha fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> che stupidaggine....comunque adesso sforzati e vediamo se riusciamo
> ad aspirare, noi poveri maschietti limitati, alle vette della Superiore Intelligenza.
> E' una operazione estremamente difficile !
> Ti spiego la differenza tra le due scopate.
> ...


Questi casi sono speculari.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non sei tu quella che è andata da una maga
> per problemi di cuore...
> cioè voglio dire
> Fai ridere dai!


No, ci andai con una mia amica a dire la verità. Lei era quella affezionata alla maga. In quel periodo avevo un magone e approfittai del fatto che ero lì per lasciarmi coinvolgere. Anche perché non avevo mai consultato una maga e non è più successo in futuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ci andai con una mia amica a dire la verità. Lei era quella affezionata alla maga. In quel periodo avevo un *magone* e approfittai del fatto che ero lì per lasciarmi coinvolgere. Anche perché non avevo mai consultato una maga e non è più successo in futuro.


Cioè un grande mago? Ha senso, nel contesto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> che stupidaggine....comunque adesso sforzati e vediamo se riusciamo
> ad aspirare, noi poveri maschietti limitati, alle vette della Superiore Intelligenza.
> E' una operazione estremamente difficile !
> Ti spiego la differenza tra le due scopate.
> ...


Si, però adesso stai calmo.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, ci andai con una mia amica a dire la verità. Lei era quella affezionata alla maga. In quel periodo avevo un magone e approfittai del fatto che ero lì per lasciarmi coinvolgere. Anche perché non avevo mai consultato una maga e non è più successo in futuro.


Scusa avrò frainteso...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sarebbe il caso forse di leggere o rileggersi "Evelina", del grande,
> mitico osservatore di tutte le nevrosi moderne:
> Joice
> consiglio vivamente.
> ...


Intanto scopo pochino fuori casa eh... 'Nsomma, sembri parlare di chissà che pacchia.
Non mi vedo vittima nemmeno un po'.
All'anima della vittima.
So perfettamente che la situazione richiederebbe un sacrificio mio serio e completo. Veramente, la situazione richiederebbe che io non lo percepissi nemmeno come sacrificio.
Eppero' che vogliamo fare, le cose non stanno così.
Sullo sprecare la mia vita... Non mi pare decisamente.
Io non sento affatto di sprecarla.
Di incasinarmela, semmai, e mi starebbe anche benissimo... solo non vorrei però incasinarla alle pupe, il punto e' poi quello.
Non c'è niente di vittimistico in questo.
Dubito che esista un genitore incasinato (ma esiste qualcuno vivo che non sia incasinato?) che non si pone questo problema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cioè un grande mago? Ha senso, nel contesto.



Questa tipa viveva su un monte a fianco di una birreria dove il fine settimana si esibivano gruppi metal.
Aveva ancora uno di quei telefoni grigi con la ruota dei numeri e la casa disseminata di statuine di santi vari


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusa avrò frainteso...


No, non hai frainteso: è che nel 3D dell'occulto avevo raccontato solo la parte veramente importante


----------



## Gian (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì. Perché non ho letto nessun uomo che abbia posto un caso simile ad Anna Karenina. E io sono tra quelli che l'hanno psicanalizzata. Psicanalizzerei (a esserne capace :mexican anche un uomo se si ponesse nello stesso modo. E' molto improbabile. Al primo confronto con Highlander mi sono scontrata perché non si metteva in discussione; in questi giorni l'ha fatto.



non ci capiamo...sorry.


----------



## Leda (21 Marzo 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> non capirò mai chi sceglie nella vita con la testa
> che ha un programma prestabilito
> che le cose devono andare così e solo così
> quella persona è sbagliata per la vita ma giusta per l'amore
> ...


Superquotone con applauso e smeraldo!


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Intanto scopo pochino fuori casa eh... 'Nsomma, sembri parlare di chissà che pacchia.
> Non mi vedo vittima nemmeno un po'.
> All'anima della vittima.
> So perfettamente che la situazione richiederebbe un sacrificio mio serio e completo. Veramente, la situazione richiederebbe che io non lo percepissi nemmeno come sacrificio.
> ...



eppure parli di una sepoltura e sembra che accenni proprio alla tua.
viva ma sepolta.
non sei vittima cosi?
se non del tuo consorte, allora di te stessa.
bada bene, quello che vivi non è strano ed è comune a molti,
 ai più, forse anche a me, e serve sentirselo dire a denti stretti dal di fuori.
Stasera non cambierai, domani neppure, ma serve averlo sentito, urlato da qualcuno,
per un attimo ti riporta alla realtà a quello che veramente dovrebbe essere. 
ti ricollega alla realtà.
perchè lo sai che la tua famiglia non è la tua realtà, vero?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Non c'è per me niente di più reale delle mie figlie.
Niente che mi faccia sentire altrettanto viva.
Non c'è e non potrebbe esserci vita lontana da loro.
(E per lontana chiaramente non intendo le due ore fuori)


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

perchè la famiglia non è la tua realtà?

non mi piace quello che ti ho scritto ma non mi va neppure di cancellarlo.

diciamo che è vero a metà. 
almeno da quello che io ho letto di te.
è certamente la tua realtà, è la tua famiglia, sono le tue figlie.
ma non basta per stabilire una realtà, almeno non basta per stabilire
 quella realtà che si vorrebbe vivere.
ipoteticamente, se presevate al massimo le tue figlie
 e assicurato anche il maritozzo...
che scelta faresti?
ecco, cosa sceglieresti se nessuno si facesse male?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè la famiglia non è la tua realtà?
> 
> non mi piace quello che ti ho scritto ma non mi va neppure di cancellarlo.
> 
> ...


Ma che ipotesi è? Se non avesse mai incontrato suo marito avrebbe un'altra vita. Adesso c'è e ci sono le figlie e in quella vita ci sta bene. C'è un pezzo di sé a cui non riesce a rinunciare. Un pezzo piccolo a cui vuole rinunciare. Si domanda perché fa tanta fatica a lasciare un pezzo tanto piccolo.


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ipotesi è? Se non avesse mai incontrato suo marito avrebbe un'altra vita. Adesso c'è e ci sono le figlie e in quella vita ci sta bene. C'è un pezzo di sé a cui non riesce a rinunciare. Un pezzo piccolo a cui vuole rinunciare. Si domanda perché fa tanta fatica a lasciare un pezzo tanto piccolo.


no, non è cosi.
leggi bene. leggi cosa dice della sua unione,del suo matrimonio, del suo 
maritozzo (Chiara, Chiara... *te pozzeno*)!
le figlie come ancora, come sacrificio, per non dare loro un dolore, non parla del suo.

se stesse bene in quella vita, non avrebbe parlato cosi.
queste sono le classiche donne che per comodita si adagiano
 ad un tram-tram quotidiano, perdono il senso della realtà
 ma sono morbosamente attaccate ai figli. perchè i figli 
sono l'unico palusibile riscatto ad una vita spenta e grigia,
 e sprecata.
persa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non è cosi.
> leggi bene. leggi cosa dice della sua unione,del suo matrinimio, del suo
> maritozzo (Chiara, Chiara... te pozzeno)!
> le figlie come ancora, come sacrificio, per non dare loro un dolore, non parla del suo.
> ...


Io non ho letto questo. Rileggerò.


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

*E insomma appunto, un'altra Anna scema che va incontro ai treni.*[/QUOTE]

e allora, corri corri come il vento, e se la gonna te la strappa una spina... che differenza fà.
hai tutto.
per tua dichiarazione la libertà economica,
l'amore delle tue figlie, che 
un giorno vedendo la tua sincerità nel dichiararti
potrebbero non umiliarti ma ringraziarti,
avrai la compresione di un uomo che ti è stato accanto.
all'amore vero non si comanda.
(è comunque se non capisce non è degno di te)
l'amore completo e appagante di chi adesso scopi ogni 15 giorni.

di,
 hai più paura di quello che potrebbero dire le tue amiche, vero?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> eppure parli di una sepoltura e sembra che accenni proprio alla tua.
> viva ma sepolta.
> non sei vittima cosi?
> se non del tuo consorte, allora di te stessa.
> ...


Sei strambo 
ma comincio a seguire i tuoi ragionamenti 










forse....


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei strambo
> ma comincio a seguire i tuoi ragionamenti
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> lunapiena ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sei strambo
> ...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non è cosi.
> leggi bene. leggi cosa dice della sua unione,del suo matrimonio, del suo
> maritozzo (Chiara, Chiara... *te pozzeno*)!
> le figlie come ancora, come sacrificio, per non dare loro un dolore, non parla del suo.
> ...


Ammazza, che quadro...
Gli stereotipi li hai usati proprio tutti.
La vita che ti figuri non è la mia.
Non parlo del mio dolore nel caso mio marito mi mandasse affanculo, dici.
Non ne parlo perché ci vorrebbe proprio una gran faccia di tolla a dire "oh io lo tradisco da sempre, però se mi lasciasse povera me come soffrirei". Soffrirei e mi potrei dire brava, oh, e' un rischio calcolato che possa accadere. Se uno stronzeggia sa che potrà pagare un prezzo. Finché lo pago di tasca mia, e' giusto.
Farlo pagare ad altri (e le bambine pagherebbero il più alto, e mentre io sono adulta e certamente sopravvivrei alla perdita, per loro si stravolgerebbe proprio il mondo, gli eventi hanno un peso diverso a trenta o a tre anni... )
Ma davvero devo spiegare perché mi preoccupo per loro? È una roba strana che un genitore ci pensi? Ci resto basita.



Spider ha detto:


> *E insomma appunto, un'altra Anna scema che va incontro ai treni.*


e allora, corri corri come il vento, e se la gonna te la strappa una spina... che differenza fà.
hai tutto.
per tua dichiarazione la libertà economica,
l'amore delle tue figlie, che 
un giorno vedendo la tua sincerità nel dichiararti
potrebbero non umiliarti ma ringraziarti,
avrai la compresione di un uomo che ti è stato accanto.
all'amore vero non si comanda.
(è comunque se non capisce non è degno di te)
l'amore completo e appagante di chi adesso scopi ogni 15 giorni.

di,
 hai più paura di quello che potrebbero dire le tue amiche, vero?[/QUOTE]

Le mie amiche? Veh che sono amiche mie, non so se hai colto che non sono proprio il tipino che fa amicizie in parrocchia...

Io non mi voglio separare nemmeno un po'. 
E onestamente che le figlie mi ringrazierebbero per la mia onestà la vedo una balla. Ci piace tanto rivestire di nobiltà i nostri gesti. Non ti ringraziano due bambine se gli incasini l'infanzia. 
Che io scopi a tempo perso o che mi separi per scopare con maggior licenza, di nobile non ci sarebbe nulla e fidati che grazie non verrebbe a dirmelo nessuno.
E del resto si vive per ringraziare la vita, non per essere ringraziati.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> :rotfl:Su togli il cilicio e rilassati un po'.
> 
> E' troppo facile estrapolare 3 parole da un contesto e fare il pippone del muezzin (e tra l'altro ne sono capaci tutti).
> 
> ...


Quindi puttane e pèuttanieri scopando si riescono comprare una casa? Guarda che se mi faccio un culo tanto per il globo è per avrre una casetta tutta per me e la mia compagna, per poterla fare felice, non per me medesimo, che avrei vissuto bene anche facendo il ricercatore (quindi senza carriera).


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Anna, che dire, in parte riesco a capire la tua situazione per una condizione alquanto diversa in me, cosa che mi ha fatto decidere di fare una azione per la mia serenità, peccato che la serenità la toglierò definitivamente ad una ragazza, ma vista la situazione attuale è o lei o me e quindi lei subirà a tempo debito la mia vendetta. Ma allo stesso tempo io farò una azione "puntuale", solo una volta (o meglio vista la mia distanza pagherò qualcuno per farla e darmi le prove), dopo mi dirò felice di un rimpianto che sono riuscito a colmare...ma dopo basta, eh!
Anna, ma se lui morisse, come vivresti? Quando una persona esce dalla nostra vita deve essere come morta, anzi, deve essere morta per noi.

Auguri.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> ..........    quindi lei subirà a tempo debito *la mia vendetta*. Ma allo stesso tempo io farò *una azione "puntuale", solo una volta (o meglio vista la mia distanza pagherò qualcuno per farla e darmi le prove), *dopo mi dirò felice di un rimpianto che sono riuscito a colmare...ma dopo basta, eh!
> Anna, ma se lui morisse, come vivresti? Quando una persona esce dalla nostra vita deve essere come morta, anzi, deve essere morta per noi.
> 
> Auguri.


daniele sei certo delle cose che scrivi? danno luogo ad interpretazioni ......... diciamo infelici.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Se lui morisse sarei disperata. E non mi darei pace per il tempo che non ci siamo presi.
Ma onestamente non ci voglio neppure pensare.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> daniele sei certo delle cose che scrivi? danno luogo ad interpretazioni ......... diciamo infelici.


Ma sono interpretazioni infelici, ma sai, gli anni scorrono ed io non dimentico chi ha preferito che morissi...motivo per cui un bel danno psicologico ci sta su quella bella personcina, ci sta di rovinarle la vita per benino, ma bisogna aspettare il momento giusto, quello per cui trovata la condizione con un piccolo atto il dolore sarà infinito (niente di orribile, ma basta aspettare il momento giusto e solo dando una piccola mano all'inerzia della vita puoi fare danni infiniti).


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non è cosi.
> leggi bene. leggi cosa dice della sua unione,del suo matrimonio, del suo
> maritozzo.
> le figlie come "ancora", come sacrificio, per non dare loro un dolore, non parla del suo.
> ...



piena e incondizionata approvazione per Spider.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Se lui morisse sarei disperata. E non mi darei pace per il tempo che non ci siamo presi.
> Ma onestamente non ci voglio neppure pensare.


Ma lui è morto, quindi che problema c'è!


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

invece di stare appresso a questa faccenda di una moglie
insoddisfatta con caldo/comodo talamo coniugale e amante intermittente
felicemente mamma di splendide figlie

buttate per misericordia uno sguardo al povero Papino!!

cazzo date una mano, lì se continua così finisce davvero male -


----------



## Annuccia (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Anna, che dire, in parte riesco a capire la tua situazione per una condizione alquanto diversa in me, cosa che mi ha fatto decidere di fare una azione per la mia serenità, peccato che la serenità la toglierò definitivamente ad una ragazza, ma vista la situazione attuale è o lei o me e quindi lei subirà a tempo debito la mia vendetta. Ma allo stesso tempo io farò una azione "puntuale", solo una volta (*o meglio vista la mia distanza pagherò qualcuno per farla e darmi le prove)*, dopo mi dirò felice di un rimpianto che sono riuscito a colmare...ma dopo basta, eh!
> Anna, ma se lui morisse, come vivresti? Quando una persona esce dalla nostra vita deve essere come morta, anzi, deve essere morta per noi.
> 
> Auguri.


neretto. ti spedirà un pezzo di orecchio, una mano..o la sua guest in un barattolo?

rosso...e direi...meno male eh?

blu: lui chi? l'amante o il marito...

volendo potresti far fuori tu l'amante no..salvi un matrimonio così poi i premi da darti diventano due.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sono interpretazioni infelici, ma sai, gli anni scorrono *ed io non dimentico *chi ha preferito che morissi...motivo per cui un bel danno psicologico ci sta su quella bella personcina, ci sta di rovinarle la vita per benino, ma bisogna aspettare il momento giusto, quello per cui trovata la condizione con un piccolo atto il dolore sarà infinito (niente di orribile, ma basta aspettare il momento giusto e solo dando una piccola mano all'inerzia della vita puoi fare danni infiniti).


questo lo abbiamo capito tutti...

un rapporto che finisce non deve essere causa di un danno psicologico daniè....
ripeto..sei tu a voler star male...
e continui a farlo 
ma sarai masochista nei confronti di te stesso?...

ma lascia perdere è finita no?..vai avanti....


ma che lo dico a fare?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lui è morto, quindi che problema c'è!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Il fantasma. Il problema e' il fantasma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No.
> Ma si ferma.
> Ci sono dimensioni in cui si ferma.


e lì è il casino perchè quella è un'illusione. Siamo mica in un film di fantascenza.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Si, o due adolescenti.
> Se qualcuno o qualcosa ti facesse sentire in possesso della perpetua giovinezza, credi sarebbe facile lasciarlo andare?
> C'è anche questo, certo.
> Io con lui non smetto mai di avere vent'anni. E come mi piaceva, avere vent'anni.


Ma non ne hai neanche trenta e pensi d'essere vecchia? Quale perpetua giovinezza, tu SEI giovane.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma lui è morto, quindi che problema c'è!


Qui hai dato la soluzione a te stesso: Serena deve essere come morta per te. A una morta porti rancore? Del resto quella di cui eri innamorato è morta, si è rivelata un'altra e a questa sconosciuta dedichi tante energie da togliere a te la vita.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Il fantasma. Il problema e' il fantasma.


Il fantasma di quella che sei stata e che pensava anche a una vita diversa. Sono tante le vite possibili ma ne dobbiamo vivere una sola: quella che abbiamo scelto. Ha ragione Daniele (anche se lui non lo sa fare e avrebbe più motivi per farlo); dovresti uccidere quel lui e quella lei dentro di te.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi puttane e pèuttanieri scopando si riescono comprare una casa?


A ridaje co' sto vizietto di estrapolare 3 parole da un ragionamento (magari non condivisibile, sbagliato o discutibile) e creare lo slogan ad effetto...
Comunque se ti aspetti una risposta: no, non ci riescono a comprare casa. Perchè son soldi cash e poi l'Agenzia delle entrate rompe loro le balle, quindi preferiscono stare in affitto e comprarsi la Vuitton.



> Guarda che se mi faccio un culo tanto per il globo è per avrre una casetta tutta per me e la mia compagna, per poterla fare felice, non per me medesimo, che avrei vissuto bene anche facendo il ricercatore (quindi senza carriera).


Appunto: quindi secondo te quelli che abitano ad esempio ad Uccellone (amena località in provincia di Piacenza) e fanno ad esempio i barbieri, stanno tutti sotto i ponti?

Tuo figlio/a o la tua felicissima ed appagatissima compagna magari sarebbero più contenti ad averti a casa, piuttosto che sapere che sei a Nanchino a spalare merda per riempire delle linee (anche a costo di avere una casa più modesta).

Ma poi dove cazzo è Nanchino? E soprattutto: per riempire le linee preferisci usare i pennarelli o i pastelli a cera?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> A ridaje co' sto vizietto di estrapolare 3 parole da un ragionamento (magari non condivisibile, sbagliato o discutibile) e creare lo slogan ad effetto...
> Comunque se ti aspetti una risposta: no, non ci riescono a comprare casa. Perchè son soldi cash e poi l'Agenzia delle entrate rompe loro le balle, quindi preferiscono stare in affitto e comprarsi la Vuitton.
> 
> 
> ...


Daniele ci fa sempre andare O.T.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Daniele ci fa sempre andare O.T.


Scusate. Non lo faccio più.:triste:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Il fantasma. Il problema e' il fantasma.


ma i fantasmi non esistono. Specie il tuo. Mi spiego: tu quell'uomo, quando potevi averlo, non lo hai voluto. E adesso che non puoi averlo... lo vuoi. Ma non del tutto. Solo quel tanto che ti faccia pensare di avere ancora vent'anni. E per questa manfrina stai facendo soffrire un uomo VIVO e REALE che non so per quale spirito di sacrificio non ti abbia già assestato un potente calcio sulle chiappe. Che potrebbe essere la tua fortuna, peraltro. Magari ti passano le ubbie.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Il fantasma. Il problema e' il fantasma.


QUel cazzo di fantasma sei stata tu a non volerlo, hai deciso tu che non fosse l'uomo giusto per te ed anzi lo hai più volte ribadito, non puoi essere innamorata di un catorcio di uomo (perchè un uomo con cui non vuoi vivere deve essere un tale catorcio di personalità...) e via dicendo. Posso capire che tu non ami e non hai mai amato tuo marito ed è stato il tuo mezzo per avere le tue figlie, ma lui non si merita di avere una donna sbavante per un essere fallato di natura.

Ah, per chi me lo chiedesse, Serena non è morta, è viva e felice ed ha un bel Iphone 5 (visto che ha pochi soldi) e macchina nuova, mentre io mi faccio un culo tanto per chiudere i debiti che mia madre ha contratto per risolvere il problema che lei ha aperto. Motivo per cui le farò pagare tutto? Perchè neppure una persona ha avuto il coraggio di dirle che è stata una puttana, tutti gentili se il fedifrago del cazzo ha la figa.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> QUel cazzo di fantasma sei stata tu a non volerlo, hai deciso tu che non fosse l'uomo giusto per te ed anzi lo hai più volte ribadito, non puoi essere innamorata di un catorcio di uomo (perchè un uomo con cui non vuoi vivere deve essere un tale catorcio di personalità...) e via dicendo. Posso capire che tu non ami e non hai mai amato tuo marito ed è stato il tuo mezzo per avere le tue figlie, ma lui non si merita di avere una donna sbavante per un essere fallato di natura.
> 
> Ah, per chi me lo chiedesse, Serena non è morta, è viva e felice ed ha un bel Iphone 5 (visto che ha pochi soldi) e macchina nuova, mentre io mi faccio un culo tanto per chiudere i debiti che mia madre ha contratto per risolvere il problema che lei ha aperto. Motivo per cui le farò pagare tutto? Perchè neppure una persona ha avuto il coraggio di dirle che è stata una puttana, tutti gentili se *il fedifrago del cazzo ha la figa*.


Non fa una grinza.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fa una grinza.


Non hai mai notato questa gentilezza con le fedifraghe? No, perchè son donne a vanno trattate con gentilezza. Ma che si facessero inculare.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Anna sto messa come te
Situazione leggerm diversa
Mio marito fa parte dei carrieristi che in nome della carriera rinunciano a tutto
Lui lo ha fatto
Ha ammesso di aver sbagliato
Ma tardi
Qnd io ho confessato sbandata x altro
Potrei firmare ogni tuo post fatte quate premesse petche adesso e'. Più attento dolce presente ( vissuto x anni in città diverse)
Premetto anche che non mi interessa il tenore di vita agiato
Che io lavoro e sono indipendente 
No. Sto x con lui x soldi anzi questa smania di fare grana a me dava noia se trascuro tutto il resto
Aggiungo niente sesso x 6 anni

Detto questo io ho provato a chiudere 
Ma in casa non cambiava nulla
Io ero pure più nervosa 

A conto fatti mi fa stare bene 
Se x un attimo mi rendessi conto che peggiora tutto chiuderei 

Come te mi faccio le para sui
Bimbi su prendersi spazi
Ma l origine dei miei casini e anche stato che x dieci anni mi sono ovviata solo io di loro senza dedicarmi un secondo
Alla fine non stavo più bene

Chiaramente la loro felicità curve prima di tutto e la ns coppia genitoriale x ora garantisce questo e anche bene
Non siamo solo più coppia noi


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Scusate errori scrivo da iPhone

L altro mio però è un uomo:
Attento 
Premuroso

Una sett fa mi hanno fatto un intervento in day hospital

C era lui
X dire
Ok io x non scocciare dissi vado da sola non è niente di troppo grave
Sono andata in metro
Mio marito si mi ha nessaggiato 
L altro si è fatto trovare li

Sono cazzate e'vero 

Ma me la sono sempre sfangata da sola io

Ogni tanto bisogno di appoggiarmi c'è è vorrei non chiedere

Poi ammetto carne debole 
Ottimo ma ottimo sesso con quest uomo
Ma x me conta la testa
Un uomo deve conquistarmi prima li

Diversam va bene un po' poi si chiude la ginnastica x qnt bella


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai mai notato questa gentilezza con le fedifraghe? No, perchè son donne a vanno trattate con gentilezza. Ma che si facessero inculare.


conoscendo il nostro Daniele, è il suo linguaggio, assai tosto 
che però nasconde una piccola verità...
l'uomo traditore bestia a prescindere, gorillone che sfoga i suoi bassi istinti
invece la donna fedifraga ha questa aurea hollywoodiana,
piuttosto avvolta nel mistero
arriva....avvolta in un nuvola di fumo rosa...profumata
fa quello che deve fare e torna alla vita di sempre.

la sua scopata è di serie A, noi siamo al più alla D dilettanti.
E' emozionante a prescindere.
boh
*
Ottimo ma ottimo sesso con quest' uomo
*(cazzorola esistono anche gli uomini senza pelle di gorilla che bontà loro fanno ottimo sesso!)


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusate errori scrivo da iPhone
> 
> L altro mio però è un uomo:
> Attento
> ...


Ma porca miseria, Rossi. Tuo marito non si sta proprio facendo in 4 per te, eh? Vabbè. Tutto ok l'intervento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai mai notato questa gentilezza con le fedifraghe? No, perchè son donne a vanno trattate con gentilezza. Ma che si facessero inculare.


dici che sono stata troppo gentile? :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma i fantasmi non esistono. Specie il tuo. Mi spiego: tu quell'uomo, quando potevi averlo, non lo hai voluto. E adesso che non puoi averlo... lo vuoi. Ma non del tutto. Solo quel tanto che ti faccia pensare di avere ancora vent'anni. E per questa manfrina stai facendo soffrire un uomo VIVO e REALE che non so per quale spirito di sacrificio non ti abbia già assestato un potente calcio sulle chiappe. Che potrebbe essere la tua fortuna, peraltro. Magari ti passano le ubbie.


Eh però che palle, lo posso dire? Che palle.
Intanto non voler vivere con una persona o non volerci fare figli (e per inciso no, non ho "usato" mio marito per quello, avrei potuto benissimo fare e crescere figli da sola, non fosse che desideravamo e desideriamo una famiglia insieme) non vuol dire che quella persona sia un catorcio di uomo, che non lo si voglia e bla bla bla.
Sto concetto che se c'è amore allora si deve volere il mulino bianco, svegliarsi insieme e dormire insieme... Madonna, via... Ci si ama in tanti modi.
Mio marito e' un adulto e non è assolutamente un cretino. Se resta sarà per valide ragioni, tra cui le figlie anche per lui, e non solo.
Mio marito mi vuole, e mi ha.
Non tutta, non sempre? Forse no. Ma la mia vita e' con lui. 
Poi date dell'adolescente a me che per carità, ci sta pure, e' una dimensione adolescenziale volutamente protratta... Ma vedere tutto in bianco e nero, l'idea che l'amore e' amore solo se istituzionalizzato, che o un matrimonio e' perfetto oppure lo si deve buttare nel cesso... Non mi sembra un atteggiamento maturo, o realistico, e nemmeno altruistico.



rosa3 ha detto:


> Anna sto messa come te
> Situazione leggerm diversa
> Mio marito fa parte dei carrieristi che in nome della carriera rinunciano a tutto
> Lui lo ha fatto
> ...


Ecco, tu che ci stai passando naturalmente cogli la misura delle cose implicate.
A te sembra che i tuoi figli indirettamente ne giovino, essendo tu più serena e appagata? Non temi il loro giudizio? Non hai la sensazione di essere una persona diversa dalla mamma che conoscono?


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

vedo che l'orient express non è ancora arrivato. 

è in ritardo o sono io ad essere in anticipo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai mai notato questa gentilezza con le fedifraghe? *No, perchè son donne a vanno trattate con gentilezza*. Ma che si facessero inculare.



daniele
adesso mi hai fatto chiudere la vena e quindi ti rispondo

purtroppo per te sono qui da abbastanza anni per ricordare questo:
che la gentilezza che (a parole) non hai riservato alla tua ex, qui sul forum l'hai avuta per delle fedifraghe che io ( e non solo io), personalmente, ho polverizzato in due parole, qui e in altra sede

cos'è questa debolezza davanti alle gatte morte?
o anche tu sei tutto fumo e niente arrosto?


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

*ah daniele,*

la cosa che volevo chiederti era questa: ma lei perchè ti ha regalato il copri capo? 

in due parole, semplici e veloci, io non sò. grazie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh però che palle, lo posso dire? Che palle.
> Intanto non voler vivere con una persona o non volerci fare figli (e per inciso no, non ho "usato" mio marito per quello, avrei potuto benissimo fare e crescere figli da sola, non fosse che desideravamo e desideriamo una famiglia insieme) non vuol dire che quella persona sia un catorcio di uomo, che non lo si voglia e bla bla bla.
> Sto concetto che se c'è amore allora si deve volere il mulino bianco, svegliarsi insieme e dormire insieme... Madonna, via... Ci si ama in tanti modi.
> Mio marito e' un adulto e non è assolutamente un cretino. Se resta sarà per valide ragioni, tra cui le figlie anche per lui, e non solo.
> ...


Minchia, tra matrimonio perfetto e il mio compagno che sta MALE perchè VUOLE STARE con un'altra persona E ME LO FA PURE CAPIRE ce ne passa, ma parecchio, sai?


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Si credo ne giovino
Ma ti faccio una premessa
Io ero arrivata ad ammalarmi
Ansia attacchi panico solitudine
Appena ho realizzato sono corsa da una psicologa
Che mi ha fatto capire che c era altro alla base che nn andava ( stare sola con tre bimbi tutta la sett ma soptutto non avete appoggio da mio marito e anche ebbene si non andarci a letto)

Stavo davvero male
Quest uomo mi ha fatto sentire di nuovo una donna
È bene si
Poteva essere sano sesso e basta 
E ben venga evidentemente e un mio bisogno
Nemmeno insano eh

Poi non è finita x ora almeno

Qnd lo vedo qnd lo sento mi sorride tutto
Adolescenziale lo so

Meglio di xanax però 
È non incide sulla mia vita mi limiti a pensarci da sola ecco

Non posso pretendere un domani capiscano i bimbi diventati adulti
Anche se io x prima ho capito cose di mia madre vedendo la donna e non solo più mamma 

Ma nemmeno dire loro adesso sapete ...Ci vogliamo molto bene ma da anni siamo finiti come coppia
Quindi mandiamo tutto a ramengo

La vs felicita il Vostro bel tran tran i ns momenti felici
Xche come fam siamo felici

Certo e che cresciuti loro non so che sarà di noi

Magari mi metterò placa
Smetterò di essere stronza

Non so

X adesso mi sembra l equilibrio più sensato
Non xfetto no lo so
Ma tanto se senza sto peggio

Ma tu è tuo marito andate letto insieme ?
Noi no
Ecco con due io nn riesco


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Ma Ebro Anna non vuole stare con l altro
Mi pare

Io neppure

Si sceglie e scegliamo la famiglia

Senza figli forse anzi sicuro io farei altre scelte 
Ma non x questo gli faccio vivere un inferno quotidiano a mio marito

Anzi rompo meno
Appagata di da altro
Quello che lui non sa o Non vuole non può darmi

Ho aspettato anni
Nulla cambiava
Potevo spegnerei?

Petche mi spegnevo io non lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma Ebro Anna non vuole stare con l altro
> Mi pare
> 
> Io neppure
> ...



rosa, nel tuo caso però il marito è stato disinteressato a te perchè interessato ad altro, come spiegavi
non so se si possa dire lo stesso per Anna K.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma Ebro Anna non vuole stare con l altro
> Mi pare
> 
> Io neppure
> ...


E' una cosa un po' diversa. Tu hai incontrato l'altro quando il vostro matrimonio era già parecchio in crisi.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Si hai ragione
Forse però trovate motivaz non serve

Il risultato e'lo stesso
Da capire se è come viversela


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Si hai ragione
> Forse però trovate motivaz non serve
> 
> Il risultato e'lo stesso
> Da capire se è come viversela


... le motivazioni sono importanti, senza quelle non abbiamo scelte da fare.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Mio marito non sta male, la quotidianità e' fatta di cose quotidiane, di moltissimi bei momenti.
Mio marito e' un uomo felice di tornare a casa, e che tornando trova una moglie felice di vederlo.
Nei momenti in cui ha e ho sofferto ha comunque sempre pensato che quello che abbiamo valga più delle cazzate che faccio.
Si, noi andiamo ancora a letto insieme.
Io non vedo l'altro da due anni, insomma... La fedeltà al rovescio proprio non ci starebbe.
Nei periodi in cui ci frequentiamo faccio molta fatica a fare sesso anche a casa, questo si.
Ma anche perché ho bisogno di mantenere uno spazio di decompressione, una distanza di sicurezza.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mio marito non sta male, la quotidianità e' fatta di cose quotidiane, di moltissimi bei momenti.
> Mio marito e' un uomo felice di tornare a casa, e che tornando trova una moglie felice di vederlo.
> *Nei momenti in cui ha e ho sofferto ha comunque sempre pensato che quello che abbiamo valga più delle cazzate che faccio.
> *Si, noi andiamo ancora a letto insieme.
> ...


Quindi lui sa qualcosa? Sospetta?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Mi conosce bene mio marito. Avverte quando sono irrequieta e sa che comunque l'altro c'entra. Mi prende anche un po' in giro. Una delle ultime volte che ho visto l'altro mi ha salutato la mattina dicendomi "comunque io ti ritrovo qui stasera, vero?".


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mi conosce bene mio marito. Avverte quando sono irrequieta e sa che comunque l'altro c'entra. Mi prende anche un po' in giro. Una delle ultime volte che ho visto l'altro mi ha salutato la mattina dicendomi "comunque io ti ritrovo qui stasera, vero?".


Tu sei sicura che lui non abbia a sua volta una persona extra nella vita?


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Si sbriciolata grazie roba abbas banale

Ma lui prova fa già molto di più
Dice non ti recuperò più eh

Non so

Parrà di no ma sono buona di i file ci sto male di bon riuscire ad amarlo come una volta


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei sicura che lui non abbia a sua volta una persona extra nella vita?


Credo proprio di no. Il giorno in cui mio marito si farà l'amante vorrà dire che ha perso la brocca e mi lascia.
È fatto così.
Sono certa che non abbia una persona in particolare a cui tiene. Sono certa perché anche io lo conosco, anche io lo capisco.
Potrebbe al massimo scoparsi qualcuna occasionalmente... Il che certo non mi farebbe piacere, ma non si tirano le pietre da dietro i vetri.. Non sono nella posizione di poter essere intransigente.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Credo proprio di no. Il giorno in cui mio marito si farà l'amante vorrà dire che ha perso la brocca e mi lascia.
> È fatto così.
> Sono certa che non abbia una persona in particolare a cui tiene. Sono certa perché anche io lo conosco, anche io lo capisco.
> *Potrebbe al massimo scoparsi qualcuna occasionalmente... Il che certo non mi farebbe piacere, ma non si tirano le pietre da dietro i vetri.. Non sono nella posizione di poter essere intransigente.*


Chiaro che non lo sei. Se però lui si concedesse qualche distrazione a sua volta capirei un po' più del suo atteggiamento. Comunque il mondo è bello perchè è vario, magari semplicemente sopporta come ce ne sono tanti/e che fanno lo stesso.


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> daniele
> adesso mi hai fatto chiudere la vena e quindi ti rispondo
> 
> purtroppo per te sono qui da abbastanza anni per ricordare questo:
> ...


Hai mai notato che io se polverizzo mi becco tanti insulti da fare andare in OT il topic...ormai ho smesso perchè mi rompo le palle a dover essere corretto e quindi non scrivo. Quando però vedo un disagio e la volontà di uscire da una situazione "melmosa" do una mano gentilmente, quando vedo bambine che fanno la lagna dico a loro che sono solo delle puttane e mi piglio delle brutte parole.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Magari nella sua valutazione di costi e benefici vincono i benefici.
È importante?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Magari nella sua valutazione di costi e benefici vincono i benefici.
> È importante?



Per come la vedo io abbastanza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Hai mai notato che io se polverizzo mi becco tanti insulti da fare andare in OT il topic...ormai ho smesso perchè mi rompo le palle a dover essere corretto e quindi non scrivo. Quando però vedo un disagio e la volontà di uscire da una situazione "melmosa" do una mano gentilmente, *quando vedo bambine che fanno la lagna dico a loro che sono solo delle puttane e mi piglio delle brutte parole*.



non da me, di sicuro

comunque se ricevi qualche considerazione poco lusinghiera è perché non c'è attinenza tra bambine che fanno la lagna e puttane, sbagli il tipo di insulto, intendo


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

io leggo Oscuro e Daniele e tutti

non siamo nessuno per stigmatizzare il parere degli altri.

siamo tutta gente che in fondo (come tutti) avrà i suoi 3 metri di terreno
come diceva Guccini parecchi anni fa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


Letto e riletto.
Riletto e letto.
Riletto ancora.
Tu hai una coscienza molto alta di quello che è bene giusto e buono per te.
Se ragioni a mente fredda su quel non mi basta, potresti scoprire che è un bisogno indotto, per giustificare a te stessa quello che ti sei trovata a fare.

Ora vediamo osserva bene: la tua famiglia è nel tuo cuore.
Ma essa è molto impegnativa.
Due bambine piccole assorbono.

L'altra persona non è nel tuo cuore: ma nella tua testa.
Questo è il guaio.

Sei in conflitto tra cuore e ragione.

Ti ci vorrebbe forse un bello spavento che ti facesse sentire che per una tua trascuratezza dovuta al fatto che hai un tarlo nel cervello, ti facesse vedere come potresti perdere tutto quel che hai raggiunto di bello e di buono.

A me ha aiutato un discorso di mia moglie prima di entrare in sala operatoria.
Mi ha detto, senti, fammi sapere che quando esco di qui, quella persona è uscita dalla tua vita.

E seppi subito come e quello che dovevo fare.

E cosa fatta capo ha.

Bon ciao. Del romanzo mi riconosco molto in Levin.

[video=youtube;oFlMuRK3mXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFlMuRK3mXU[/video]


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2013)

*Ospite*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> io leggo Oscuro e Daniele e tutti
> 
> non siamo nessuno per stigmatizzare il parere degli altri.
> 
> ...


Sei sulla strada giusta allora!:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Letto e riletto.
> Riletto e letto.
> Riletto ancora.
> Tu hai una coscienza molto alta di quello che è bene giusto e buono per te.
> ...


Spaventi così spero mi siano risparmiati... Non dovrebbe esserci bisogno di tanto.
E a dire il vero, conoscendomi, invece perfino tanto potrebbe non bastare.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Spaventi così spero mi siano risparmiati... Non dovrebbe esserci bisogno di tanto.
> E a dire il vero, conoscendomi, invece perfino tanto potrebbe non bastare.


RIleggiti parola per parola
e scoprirai di essere sana.
Perchè è scritto quali sono le cose più importanti per te.
NOn ti basta?

Ok parli con il conte
Un uomo insaziabiale
e sempre oltre no?

Sai com'è no?
Cerchi e trovi...ma poi cerchi ancora...trovi ancora...

ti stanchi e dici non posso fermarmi qui...ecc..ecc.ecc...

Ma meglio fare dei voli pindarici a culo parato che non si sa mai.

Ricorda poi che non sappiamo in effetti come sarebbe la nostra vita coniugata a quella di un'altra persona.

E che è facile fare gli speciali, gli splendidi, i superlativi, gli innamorati pazzi...una volta ogni tanto...

Il giorno per giorno fiacca anche i cuori più forti.

Ma è lì la prova vera della vita.
Non nelle telenovelas.

O nei romanzi d'amore.


----------



## Anais (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Spaventi così spero mi siano risparmiati... Non dovrebbe esserci bisogno di tanto.
> E a dire il vero, conoscendomi, invece perfino tanto potrebbe non bastare.


Ciao. Per come la vedo io, forse ti stai facendo troppi problemi mentali.
Siete una bella famiglia, unita. Tu rendi sereno tuo marito e lui rende serena te.
Lo  apprezzi, gli vuoi bene e ti piace passare il tempo con lui. Da come lo  descrivi pare un uomo molto equilibrato e affettuoso, che ti ama e che  ti stima.
L'altro è solo un diversivo, un'illusione, un sogno, che ti  dà quei pensieri di cui, evidentemente, hai bisogno per rendere la tua  vita forse meno...prevedibile.
Anche se sei benestante non hai mai  pensato di trovarti un lavoro fuori casa? Adesso i tempi non rendono  facile la cosa ma potresti anche fare del volontariato.
Accudire  tutto il giorno le tue bimbe e occuparti di loro è una cosa molto  appagante e regala sensazioni stupende, però forse, stare fuori casa per un pò e occupare  la mente potrebbe darti nuove emozioni. 
E concordo con Conte quando ti dice che un bello spavento ti farebbe dare il giusto peso alle cose. E non puoi dire che non è vero se non lo hai provato, se non ti sei mai trovata in mezzo ad una vera tempesta, con la forte eventualità di perdere quello che hai costruito finora. Perchè sai...una separazione potrebbe non danneggiarti economicamente ma c'è molto di più in gioco. Le tue figlie che starebbero un pò con te e un pò con il padre, il loro naturale turbamento iniziale e tuo marito...che ora certo, è un modello di equilibrio ma che non sai come potrebbe reagire all'idea di dover rivoluzionare la sua vita. E tanto altro ancora...
In bocca al lupo


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Dimenticate che in dieci anni la mia vita e' cambiata tante volte.
Abbiamo avuto periodi di quotidianità, io e l'altro (che no, non è stupendo splendido e speciale. Ma mi fotte completamente la testa.).
In questi anni ho studiato, ho lavorato... Il pensiero di lui non è assolutamente legato alla noia della casalinga.
Per altro io con le mie figlie non mi annoio nemmeno un po'. Le giornate con loro sono momenti in cui non vorrei essere nessun altro, a fare nessun!altra cosa, in nessun altro posto.
Potermele godere mentre crescono senza avere necessità di delegarle e' la fortuna più grande della mia vita.
A infliggermi la punizione di rinunciare al tempo con loro per andare a lavorare non ci penso nemmeno lontanamente. Ma proprio non mi sfiora nemmeno l'idea.
L'unico lato positivo di un lavoro e' che avrei più occasioni di farmi i cavolacci miei, inventando impegni di lavoro. Se proprio.
Ma nemmeno questo mi alletta minimamente.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Dimenticate che in dieci anni la mia vita e' cambiata tante volte.
> Abbiamo avuto periodi di quotidianità, io e l'altro (che no, non è stupendo splendido e speciale. Ma mi fotte completamente la testa.).
> In questi anni ho studiato, ho lavorato... Il pensiero di lui non è assolutamente legato alla noia della casalinga.
> Per altro io con le mie figlie non mi annoio nemmeno un po'. Le giornate con loro sono momenti in cui non vorrei essere nessun altro, a fare nessun!altra cosa, in nessun altro posto.
> ...


Bon e la vita cambierà ancora.
Sei giovane mia cara.
Sai che si è DONNE finalmente dopo i 40?
Facci un pensierin che non sia solo un tuo percorso di crescita affettiva.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Caspita, un po' rallentata come crescita...
Se però ho ancora dieci anni prima di diventare veramente donna (dopo i 40, dici?) posso fare la cazzona dieci anni ancora? 
(Niente, irrecuperabile.
Seriamente: io non conosco molte persone veramente adulte. Adulte nel senso di equilibrate, compiute, mature come lo sono i frutti, vive e polpose.
Mio marito e' un adulto. Mio nonno. non ho in mente molti altri esempi.
Conosco molti ragazzini cresciuti, come me, e molti vecchi di testa, spenti e moralisti. Ma adulti no.
E non credo diventerò adulta io.
Nemmeno la maternità mi ha adultizzato. Anzi. Semmai ha acuito la facilità di entusiasmarmi, la vena giocosa, l'intensita del desiderare.
Sono cose fantastiche declinate con le bambine. 
Poi però hanno risvolti infimi).


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Caspita, un po' rallentata come crescita...
> Se però ho ancora dieci anni prima di diventare veramente donna (dopo i 40, dici?) posso fare la cazzona dieci anni ancora?
> (Niente, irrecuperabile.
> Seriamente: io non conosco molte persone veramente adulte. Adulte nel senso di equilibrate, compiute, mature come lo sono i frutti, vive e polpose.
> ...


Leggi la donna dei trent'anni di Honore de Balzac poi mi dici.
La maternità aggiunge un pezzo enorme al fatto di essere donna completa, a mio avviso.
Essere adulti significa tanto e non significa diventare seriosi grigi e compassati, anzi.
Ma significa forse saper dare il giusto peso alle cose della vita.
Le donne adulte che conosco io, prendono le cose della vita con filosofia.
Capita di innamorarsi? SI
ma non di perdere la testa.

Ok mi sono innamorata...
ma tanto poi passa eh?

Magari ti rileggi fra dieci anni e ti dici...ma che cretina che ero no?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Filerebbe anche, se rileggendo la me di dieci anni fa non mi riconoscessi cretina uguale uguale, sull'argomento.
(Sai che non mi piace mica, l'idea che "da grandi" non si perda più la testa. A me piace perdere la testa. Limitando i danni per carità - ma questa più che maturità e' cinismo- ma mi piace.)


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei sulla strada giusta allora!:mrgreen:



:up:
scrivo con la destra e
con la sinistra doverosamente mi tocco !

:idea:
[video=youtube;JEkv7xqUKmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEkv7xqUKmw[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Filerebbe anche, se rileggendo la me di dieci anni fa non mi riconoscessi cretina uguale uguale, sull'argomento.
> (Sai che non mi piace mica, l'idea che "da grandi" non si perda più la testa. A me piace perdere la testa. Limitando i danni per carità - ma questa più che maturità e' cinismo- ma mi piace.)


Ma tuo marito sa che stai pensando di lasciarlo?


----------



## Anais (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Dimenticate che in dieci anni la mia vita e' cambiata tante volte.
> Abbiamo avuto periodi di quotidianità, io e l'altro (che no, non è stupendo splendido e speciale. Ma mi fotte completamente la testa.).
> In questi anni ho studiato, ho lavorato... Il pensiero di lui non è assolutamente legato alla noia della casalinga.
> Per altro io con le mie figlie non mi annoio nemmeno un po'. Le giornate con loro sono momenti in cui non vorrei essere nessun altro, a fare nessun!altra cosa, in nessun altro posto.
> ...


Ma forse invece, se tu dovessi sia lavorare (per forza di cose) e poi, una volta a casa, dare il 1000 per 1000 di te alle tue bimbe, saresti talmente spianata che forse il tempo per pensare ad altro non l'avresti.
Sul fatto di usare l'eventuale lavoro come scusa...tranquilla, le bimbe cresceranno, andranno a scuola...e ne avrai di tempo libero. Allegra allegra!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Filerebbe anche, se rileggendo la me di dieci anni fa non mi riconoscessi cretina uguale uguale, sull'argomento.
> (Sai che non mi piace mica, l'idea che "da grandi" non si perda più la testa. A me piace perdere la testa. Limitando i danni per carità - ma questa più che maturità e' cinismo- ma mi piace.)


Diremo che cambia la modalità di perderla no?
Perchè sai che poi torna sul collo: se quel collo è solido. No?


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito *sa* che stai pensando di lasciarlo?



:up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:

l'utente preferita del forum.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito sa che stai pensando di lasciarlo?


Boh, ma dove l'avresti letto che sto pensando di lasciarlo? Non ci penso affatto.



Anais ha detto:


> Ma forse invece, se tu dovessi sia lavorare (per forza di cose) e poi, una volta a casa, dare il 1000 per 1000 di te alle tue bimbe, saresti talmente spianata che forse il tempo per pensare ad altro non l'avresti.


Fidati che due bambine prendono molto. E che il 1000 per 1000 lo chiedono anche se mi hanno con loro tutto il giorno. Appunto i pensieri si ridestano quando loro dormono.
Poi certo se fossi a lavorare in miniera, non avessi da mangiare per me e per loro, non sapessi dove dormire... Alle mie allegre scopate non ci penserei.
Ma di andare a lavorare fuori casa senza necessità di farlo (ho un lavoro da casa, lavoretto, diciamo, economicamente non è un granché , ma che mi gratifica molto), vedendo loro nei ritagli di tempo per aleniarmi e non pensare... No grazie.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Diremo che cambia la modalità di perderla no?
> Perchè sai che poi torna sul collo: se quel collo è solido. No?


Mettiamola così: e' più solido di un tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diremo che cambia la modalità di perderla no?
> *Perchè sai che poi torna sul collo: se quel collo è solido*. No?



quoto col sangue


----------



## Anais (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Boh, ma dove l'avresti letto che sto pensando di lasciarlo? Non ci penso affatto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io ho due figlie. E lavoro. Sono fortunata, perchè mi piace moltissimo quello che faccio e riesco comunque a organizzarmi per andare a prenderle a scuola e stare con loro.
Però ti capisco. Se non ne hai esigenza economica, nè mentale, fai benissimo a non lavorare e a stare con loro. In effetti, passare il tempo con i propri figli è la cosa più bella che ci sia al mondo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> *Boh, ma dove l'avresti letto che sto pensando di lasciarlo? Non ci penso affatto.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


allora che senso hanno le domande che ti poni? Cioè... ho letto che i dubbi che avevi erano proprio su una eventuale separazione e sull'impatto che questa avrebbe avuto sulle tue figlie, perchè a tuo marito la situazione sta sostanzialmente bene.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche io ho due figlie. E lavoro. Sono fortunata, perchè mi piace moltissimo quello che faccio e riesco comunque a organizzarmi per andare a prenderle a scuola e stare con loro.
> Però ti capisco. Se non ne hai esigenza economica, nè mentale, fai benissimo a non lavorare e a stare con loro. In effetti, passare il tempo con i propri figli è la cosa più bella che ci sia al mondo.


Come è vero!! 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora che senso hanno le domande che ti poni? Cioè... ho letto che i dubbi che avevi erano proprio su una eventuale separazione e sull'impatto che questa avrebbe avuto sulle tue figlie, perchè a tuo marito la situazione sta sostanzialmente bene.


Certo, ho i dubbi sul rischio che LUI voglia separarsi prima o poi e sul l'impatto che questo avrebbe sulle bambine.
Mio marito e' tollerante e mi ama, ma ognuno ha i suoi limiti eh...non è che io possa contare sulla sua tolleranza sempre. C'è anche il rischio che prima o poi i piatti della bilancia cambino posizione e gli equilibri saltino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Come è vero!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, scusa. Io avevo capito che TU stessi contemplando l'idea, anche se solo come ipotesi.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Io invece lavoro
Faccio i salto
Mortali x uscire e stare con i bimbi
Ma non potei riminicuare alla mia indipendenza economica
Al confronto con un mondo fuori

Nonostante tutto trovo il tempo x vedere altro
Quindi sta cosa e relativa ecco
Faccio
Volontariato in h due sere al mese
Ne avrei di vita più che piena 

Eppure c'è qualcosa di più che non mi fa dire allora basta
Sicuramente


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Credo dipenda DacCome e lui

Ecco a diff. Di Anna io credo che liberi entrambi uno così l avrei tenuto stretto

Insomma non è solo un mi piace fisico o diciamo più da  adolescenti che x carità bello ma lascia tempo che trova
X me sarebb così


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

a che ora ripassa sto treno? dove si oblitera?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Credo dipenda DacCome e lui
> 
> Ecco a diff. Di Anna io credo che liberi entrambi uno così l avrei tenuto stretto
> 
> ...


Non è solo una questione fisica.
Son dieci anni, fosse solo quello ci saremmo stufati da un gran pezzo.
Fossimo liberi anche io lo terrei stretto, ma a casa sua e senza immischiarci i rispettivi figli.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Scusa avevo capito avessi avuto la possibilità di tenerlo stretto prima e avessi capito che non era la persona adatta

Leggo a spizzichi


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa avevo capito avessi avuto la possibilità di tenerlo stretto prima e avessi capito che non era la persona adatta
> 
> Leggo a spizzichi


avevo capito così anche io ma con annakarenina mi sono già confusa una volta.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Io ho lasciato l altro
Non ce la faccio più vivere divisa in due 
Non aggiusto ne qua
Ne costruisco di la
Non sto bene ma è il prezzo che si paga qnd si sbaglia no?

Spero valga la pena l impegno che proverò a metterci in casa
Che non mi becchi ennesima delusione

Lascio molto


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è solo una questione fisica.
> Son dieci anni, fosse solo quello ci saremmo stufati da un gran pezzo.
> Fossimo liberi anche io lo terrei stretto, ma a casa sua e senza immischiarci i rispettivi figli.



Si, ma se vi vedete ogni due anni, che unione è?

Non era meglio restare amici e vedervi sempre?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Seh, vabbe, amici... 

Non è nemmeno una regola vedersi ogni due anni. Sono intercorse cause di forza maggiore.
In questi due anni ho aspettato la mia seconda figlia, e' nata, allattandola a richiesta ovviamente richiedeva la mia presenza costante ed era logicamente escluso portarla ad un appuntamento con lui... Comincia adesso (ha poco piu di un anno) a far passare un paio d'ore tra una poppata e l'altra e a darmi l'idea di poter stare serena un paio d'ore senza di me...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusa avevo capito avessi avuto la possibilità di tenerlo stretto prima e avessi capito che non era la persona adatta
> 
> Leggo a spizzichi


Non era la persona adatta a creare una famiglia. Si può tenersi molto stretti senza per forza accasarsi.
Per me la maternità era essenziale, per lui era escluso avere altri figli.
Oltre a una serie di casini e episodi contingenti su cui sorvolo, ma che al tempo rendevano per me assolutamente necessario chiudere ( o insomma, allentare...)


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui è separato o è sposato?  Scusami ma ho poca memoria, magari l'hai già scritto.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma Ebro Anna non vuole stare con l altro
> Mi pare
> 
> Io neppure
> ...


Però un po' di chiarezza non fa mai male. A sto punto il più onesto qui è il conte che non si separa per motivi chiari e condivisi, anche se non infiocchettati di amore di vario tipo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mi conosce bene mio marito. Avverte quando sono irrequieta e sa che comunque l'altro c'entra. Mi prende anche un po' in giro. Una delle ultime volte che ho visto l'altro mi ha salutato la mattina dicendomi "comunque io ti ritrovo qui stasera, vero?".


Guarda che cose così si dicono per scherzare. Non dedurre consapevolezze che magari non ci sono.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io leggo Oscuro e Daniele e tutti
> 
> non siamo nessuno per stigmatizzare il parere degli altri.
> 
> ...


Rinnovo i voti matrimoniali :up:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Dimenticate che in dieci anni la mia vita e' cambiata tante volte.
> Abbiamo avuto periodi di quotidianità, io e l'altro (che no, non è stupendo splendido e speciale. Ma mi fotte completamente la testa.).
> In questi anni ho studiato, ho lavorato... Il pensiero di lui non è assolutamente legato alla noia della casalinga.
> Per altro io con le mie figlie non mi annoio nemmeno un po'. Le giornate con loro sono momenti in cui non vorrei essere nessun altro, a fare nessun!altra cosa, in nessun altro posto.
> ...


Non lavori?  E tra pochi anni che farai?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma forse invece, se tu dovessi sia lavorare (per forza di cose) e poi, una volta a casa, dare il 1000 per 1000 di te alle tue bimbe, saresti talmente spianata che forse il tempo per pensare ad altro non l'avresti.
> Sul fatto di usare l'eventuale lavoro come scusa...tranquilla, le bimbe cresceranno, andranno a scuola...e ne avrai di tempo libero. Allegra allegra!


Se fosse così tutte le lavoratrici non avrebbero amanti.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ah beh, e' quello che dice anche lui.
> Però mi sembra una razionalizzazione.
> Con elementi di verità...
> Però.
> ...



Scusa ma è in contraddizione con il resto, tuo marito che ti chiede se ti ritrova la sera, non credi?

O lo sa, o non lo sa. Anche perchè lo vedi talmente poco che mi sembra strano abbia il radar, tuo marito intendo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Seh, vabbe, amici...
> 
> Non è nemmeno una regola vedersi ogni due anni. Sono intercorse cause di forza maggiore.
> In questi due anni ho aspettato la mia seconda figlia, e' nata, allattandola a richiesta ovviamente richiedeva la mia presenza costante ed era logicamente escluso portarla ad un appuntamento con lui... Comincia adesso (ha poco piu di un anno) a far passare un paio d'ore tra una poppata e l'altra e a darmi l'idea di poter stare serena un paio d'ore senza di me...


Avevo capito figlie più grandi. Eh che cazzo, aspetti di aver finito l'allattamento per riprendere con l'amante ?! Ci credo che ti domandi che penserebbero le figlie se sapessero, un giorno. Sai bene cosa penserebbero che è tutto falso, che non sono nate dall'amore e che sei stata disonesta anche con loro.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse così tutte le lavoratrici non avrebbero amanti.



Infatti, per unire l'utile al dilettevole, molti se la trovano nei vari posti di lavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, per unire l'utile al dilettevole, molti se la trovano nei vari posti di lavoro.


Mi sembra "giusto" meglio di così :nuke:


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Ottimizzazione del tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ottimizzazione del tempo.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


siete due grandi quando scherzate cosi' sull'argomento, chapeau


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

:carneval::carneval::carneval:





Highlander ha detto:


> siete due grandi quando scherzate cosi' sull'argomento, chapeau


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Lui è separato o è sposato?  Scusami ma ho poca memoria, magari l'hai già scritto.


Separato con un figlio grande.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che cose così si dicono per scherzare. Non dedurre consapevolezze che magari non ci sono.


Non è stata l'unica cosa detta, e non era detta per scherzo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lavori?  E tra pochi anni che farai?


Iddio che faccia.
Come mi urta chi da per scontato che il suo modo di vivere sia il solo modo.



devastata ha detto:


> Scusa ma è in contraddizione con il resto, tuo marito che ti chiede se ti ritrova la sera, non credi?
> 
> O lo sa, o non lo sa. Anche perchè lo vedi talmente poco che mi sembra strano abbia il radar, tuo marito intendo.


Mio marito ha il radar.
Non ho sempre visto l'altro poco, e comunque le cose non sono così nette.
Mio marito lo sa ma certo non si augura che duri per sempre.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo capito figlie più grandi. Eh che cazzo, aspetti di aver finito l'allattamento per riprendere con l'amante ?! Ci credo che ti domandi che penserebbero le figlie se sapessero, un giorno. Sai bene cosa penserebbero che è tutto falso, che non sono nate dall'amore e che sei stata disonesta anche con loro.


Io non aspetto di terminare proprio nulla. Si staccherà dal seno quando vorrà. Semplicemente adesso lascia spontaneamente passare un paio d'ore o più tra una poppata e l'altra, mangia ormai di tutto, e sta serenamente anche con altre persone.
Se volessi due ore per me non ne risentirebbe. Due ore per fare qualunque cosa, intendo.
Non ci ho nemmeno pensato finché lei non ha dato segno di avere raggiunto una certa indipendenza, chiaramente rapportata all'età. Non ho forzato ne affrettato niente.
Se critichi me cosa dici di chi allatta col biberon per farsi le sue uscitine fin dai primi mesi? Di chi torna a lavorare a tre mesi? Le mie figlie non hanno dubbi sull'entusiasta dedizione che ho per loro.
Tutto falso non è davvero. Rapportato a loro non è falso proprio niente.
Delle mie figlie comunque non intendo parlare più.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Possono esserci benissimo madri che tornano a lavorare dopo il terzo mese, per NON perdere il lavoro, perchè il loro stipendio è indispensabile, e restano ottime madri.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Separato con un figlio grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le figlie le hai tirate fuori tu domandandoti se ti saresti sentita autentica rispetto a loro e cosa avrebbero potuto pensare di te da grandi. L'età cambia le prospettive. Lo sai bene perché il legame con un neonato non è dello stesso tipo che si ha con un bambino che va a scuola. Ti ho ben capita rispetto al significato che ha quest'uomo per te e l'hai riconosciuto. Questa cosa però fa un po' schifo e lo sai, altrimenti non ti saresti posta il problema di cui sopra. Ognuno fa quel che le pare e puoi anche non lavorare per scelta tutta la vita ma rinunci a qualcosa di fondamentale per ogni persona. Se lo fa una donna che non avrebbe la possibilità di esprimersi nel lavoro ma solo di essere sfruttata e invece ha la possibilità di dedicarsi alla famiglia, è comprensibile. Fatta da te è meno comprensibile. Del resto hai il gusto di far quello che è controproducente per te.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Possono esserci benissimo madri che tornano a lavorare dopo il terzo mese, per NON perdere il lavoro, perchè il loro stipendio è indispensabile, e restano ottime madri.


:up:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Possono esserci benissimo madri che tornano a lavorare dopo il terzo mese, per NON perdere il lavoro, perchè il loro stipendio è indispensabile, e restano ottime madri.


Certo.
Però i loro figli passano assai più tempo senza di loro di quanto non accadrebbe alle mie se mi prendessi due ore al mese.
Però i loro figli non hanno modo di staccarsi con i loro tempi come e' possibile fare alle mie.
Visto che mi si accusava di aspettare di terminare un allattamento (che non so quando terminerà, immagino tra molto) per scazzare fuori casa specificavo che no, semplicemente ora so che potrei assentarmi per un breve periodo senza che le bambine risentano della mia assenza.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Le figlie le hai tirate fuori tu domandandoti se ti saresti sentita autentica rispetto a loro e cosa avrebbero potuto pensare di te da grandi. L'età cambia le prospettive. Lo sai bene perché il legame con un neonato non è dello stesso tipo che si ha con un bambino che va a scuola. Ti ho ben capita rispetto al significato che ha quest'uomo per te e l'hai riconosciuto. Questa cosa però fa un po' schifo e lo sai, altrimenti non ti saresti posta il problema di cui sopra. Ognuno fa quel che le pare e puoi anche non lavorare per scelta tutta la vita ma rinunci a qualcosa di fondamentale per ogni persona. Se lo fa una donna che non avrebbe la possibilità di esprimersi nel lavoro ma solo di essere sfruttata e invece ha la possibilità di dedicarsi alla famiglia, è comprensibile. Fatta da te è meno comprensibile. Del resto hai il gusto di far quello che è controproducente per te.


Fa schifo che io non lavori fuori casa?
O cos'altro? 
Hai deciso tu che il lavoro e' fondamentale per ogni persona?
Oggesu'.
Non ti occupare della mia vita lavorativa. Va benissimo così come va al momento. Lavoro da casa, faccio una cosa che mi piace molto, e stare a crescere le mie figlie a sua volta mi piace molto.
Non peso economicamente su nessuno (anzi!). Stiamo tutti molto bene come stiamo.
Non sono questi gli aspetti su cui cerco risposte.
Ma vedi un po', oh... Devo starmi a giustificare di non essere una carrierista.
Mica di avere un casino di situazione con uno.
Di non lavorare.
Roba da chiodi.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Certo.
> Però i loro figli passano assai più tempo senza di loro di quanto non accadrebbe alle mie se mi prendessi due ore al mese.
> Però i loro figli non hanno modo di staccarsi con i loro tempi come e' possibile fare alle mie.
> Visto che mi si accusava di aspettare di terminare un allattamento (che non so quando terminerà, immagino tra molto) per scazzare fuori casa specificavo che no, semplicemente ora so che potrei assentarmi per un breve periodo senza che le bambine risentano della mia assenza.
> ...


No fa schifo interrompere una relazione giusto il tempo della gravidanza e allattamento per riprendere subito dopo.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Eh beh.
Questo di sicuro bello non è.
Però si può vederla in un altro senso: nel l'avere, e con gioia, accantonato qualunque cosa per il tempo necessario ad offrire alle mie figlie tutta la presenza il contatto il nutrimento costante di cui avevano bisogno.
Adesso. 
Se io dicessi che esco due ore per andare in palestra, dal parrucchiere, a farmi un giro... Sarebbero tutti d'accordo.
Se io uscissi ogni giorno otto o dieci ore per lavorare, sarebbero tutti d'accordo.
Se fossi un uomo non ne parliamo... Gli uomini che tradiscono la compagna perfino durante la gravidanza sono vagonate.
All'atto pratico, cambia qualcosa alle mie figlie se passano un pomeriggio con la nonna perché io sono al cinema o perché io vedo qualcuno? Zero. Cambia zero.
A livello morale la differenza e' enorme, certo. Mi è sembrato di aver chiaramente parlato di vergogna. Non era una parola scelta a caso.
E quindi?
Quindi rinunciare, diresti tu.
Per sempre? Non voglio.
Per quanto? Quando avere figli e anche una relazione inizia a fare meno schifo? Quanti anni dovrebbero avere?


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

90


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No fa schifo interrompere una relazione giusto il tempo della gravidanza e allattamento per riprendere subito dopo.



Non posso mai approvarti, quindi lo faccio pubblicamente. Qui si parla di tradire come fosse cambiare le tende o la stoffa al divano.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh beh.
> Questo di sicuro bello non è.
> Però si può vederla in un altro senso: nel l'avere, e con gioia, accantonato qualunque cosa per il tempo necessario ad offrire alle mie figlie tutta la presenza il contatto il nutrimento costante di cui avevano bisogno.
> Adesso.
> ...


Schifo fa un po' sempre. Ma se sono almeno un po' autonomi un po' meno. Lo sai anche tu. Il problema è che senti il bisogno di questa cosa anche nel periodo più coinvolgente di un matrimonio, quello in cui il legame con il bambino piccolo dovrebbe farti sentire anche più legata a tuo marito. In quanto al dire agli uomini che fanno schifo sono in pima linea.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> *Non posso mai approvarti*, quindi lo faccio pubblicamente. Qui si parla di tradire come fosse cambiare le tende o la stoffa al divano.


Neanch'io.


----------



## Gian (22 Marzo 2013)

mah...sto cercando di attribuirvi credito (per averne in cambio io )
ma vedo che non funziona....non comprendo il sistema.

i 6 cartellini rossi presi pesano come macigni !


----------



## sienne (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mah...sto cercando di attribuirvi credito (per averne in cambio io )
> ma vedo che non funziona....non comprendo il sistema.
> 
> i 6 cartellini rossi presi pesano come macigni !


Ciao,

e che hai detto? 

mmmhhh ... qualche verità ... o qualche fesseria?

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> 90


Eh già.
Peccato però che la realtà sia un po' diversa.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Schifo fa un po' sempre. Ma se sono almeno un po' autonomi un po' meno. Lo sai anche tu. Il problema è che senti il bisogno di questa cosa anche nel periodo più coinvolgente di un matrimonio, quello in cui il legame con il bambino piccolo dovrebbe farti sentire anche più legata a tuo marito. In quanto al dire agli uomini che fanno schifo sono in pima linea.


Mi sfugge il nesso tra il legame con le mie figlie e il "sentirmi più legata a mio marito".
Al quale comunque mi sento molto legata.
Moltissimo.
Ma il legame tra noi non ne spezza un altro. 
"Se sono almeno un po' autonomi" cosa vuol dire? Sono abbastanza autonome da stare senza di me un tempo molto limitato. 
O il problema e' che la madre che allatta non è un'immagine compatibile con la donna fedifraga? E se una madre allatta a termine, per 3-4 anni, che fa? Deve interrompere l'allattamento prima per illudersi di avere figli autonomi? Deve fare la Madonna per tutto il tempo anche se Madonna non si sente?
Non mi convince sai, farne un discorso di età. Non sto progettando di privarle di me in un modo per loro anche solo sgradevole da affrontare.
Quando ho iniziato il post e mi sono auto definita madre degenere per quello che sto pensando mi sono presa della stupida.
Mi è stato ripetuto alla nausea che "se una madre e' serena e quelle due ore le fanno bene allora tutto ciò va a beneficio dei figli".
Non mi convinceva e non mi convince ora.
Ma anche l'eccesso opposto e' stiracchiato.
Io al momento nelle azioni non sto facendo niente.
Per non essere considerata una madre indegna, questo niente quanto dovrebbe durare. Sempre, come diceva devastata? E se una del sempre non è capace? E andrebbe poi bene, sacrificarsi? Non si sarebbe considerabili madri represse, annullate, codarde, criticabili per altri motivi?
Guarda che è un casino.
Separarsi incasina loro la vita.
Accontentarsi frustra, e una madre frustrata non è il massimo.
Farsi i cazzi propri cercando un compromesso fa schifo.
Non restano molte opzioni.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> mah...sto cercando di attribuirvi credito (per averne in cambio io )
> ma vedo che non funziona....non comprendo il sistema.
> 
> i 6 cartellini rossi presi pesano come macigni !



Tu non contarli i rossi, o scherzaci sopra. A me arriva il rosso appena apostrofo qualche traditore e peggio ancora quando do della brava ragazza a qualche amante che si lamenta di essere stata abbandonata.


----------



## devastata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Peccato però che la realtà sia un po' diversa.
> 
> 
> ...



Scusami, seriamente, secondo te c'è un età in cui una figlia anche adulta, se ragiona ed è seria, accetta volentieri il fatto che la madre abbia tradito il padre prima e dopo averla avuta e soprattutto se il padre non ti ha fatto alcun torto?

Per quello ho scritto 90.

Mia figlia che ha 20anni non ha assolutamente perdonato a mio marito il tradimento, mentre l'altra, che ha un carattere particolare, infantile,  è indifferente alla cosa, più stupita (per l'età della 'schifosa') che dispiaciuta, non si rende neppure conto del significato del tradimento,  la maggiore non lo sa e lo giudicherebbe peggio, molto peggio,  della prima citata. E non mi ha tradita quando loro erano piccole, erano tutte e tre maggiorenni.
Però potresti essere fortunata, le tue figlie potrebbero somigliare molto alla mia seconda, e alzerebbero le spalle sui tuoi trascorsi, ma sono, in questo caso, anche figli su cui non si può fare affidamento, sempre da proteggere.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Peccato però che la realtà sia un po' diversa.
> 
> 
> ...


Sei tu estrema. Non è che se una non ha l'amante è repressa. Se non senti che la gravidanza e i primi anni di vita siano momenti speciali e intensi che creano un legame anche con il padre del bambino che è di fatto incompatibile con il pensiero di un altro uomo non posso farci niente. La mia è un'opinione. Forse non è solo mia. Infatti anche tu ti senti fuori posto ad averla. Non credi che sia in rapporto con il momento speciale che stai vivendo? Però è ora che ti stai ponendo il problema della tua non autenticità (l'hai scritto tu). Se adesso ti metti sulla difensiva e rigetti quel che hai detto fai pure. Ah che facevi bene a svagarti non l'ho scritto io. Avevo scritto ben altro.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh beh.
> Questo di sicuro bello non è.
> Però si può vederla in un altro senso: nel l'avere, e con gioia, accantonato qualunque cosa per il tempo necessario ad offrire alle mie figlie tutta la presenza il contatto il nutrimento costante di cui avevano bisogno.
> Adesso.
> ...


anna  ti fai troppe paranoie...
Figli e relazione non hanno un nnesso sei tu che hai
deciso che fa schifo per quale ragione poi bhó...


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Da traditrice con due figli più grandi dei tuoi l'unica cosa che proprionon capisco é: se giá prima di avere questa figlia esisteva nella tua vita quest'altra persona e di conseguenza con tuo marito qualcosa non funzionava appieno perché mettere al mondo un'altra creatura?


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice con due figli più grandi dei tuoi l'unica cosa che proprionon capisco é: se giá prima di avere questa figlia esisteva nella tua vita quest'altra persona e di conseguenza con tuo marito qualcosa non funzionava appieno perché mettere al mondo un'altra creatura?


Bella domanda


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu estrema. Non è che se una non ha l'amante è repressa. Se non senti che la gravidanza e i primi anni di vita siano momenti speciali e intensi che creano un legame anche con il padre del bambino che è di fatto incompatibile con il pensiero di un altro uomo non posso farci niente. La mia è un'opinione. Forse non è solo mia. Infatti anche tu ti senti fuori posto ad averla. Non credi che sia in rapporto con il momento speciale che stai vivendo? Però è ora che ti stai ponendo il problema della tua non autenticità (l'hai scritto tu). Se adesso ti metti sulla difensiva e rigetti quel che hai detto fai pure. Ah che facevi bene a svagarti non l'ho scritto io. Avevo scritto ben altro.


come vedi si torna al nocciolo.
eppure la Karenina aveva provato a spiegare il tutto.
in effetti fila tutto, o meglio, viene qui, a dirci che nonostante tutto, tutto fila.
L'obiezione, la riflessione amara, un certo stato d'animo può esercitarlo solo lei, in quanto soggetto.
come artefice, può in qualsiasi momento convalidare un'altra cosa, un altro pensiero.
lei dice, ma non devi dire tu.
sono stufa, triste, incerta, pensosa? chi lo ha detto?
potrebbe però almeno accettare di dirci, perchè è chiaro che a lei stessa tutto è già stato detto, che questo amante è qualcosa di cosi importante e vitale da farlo vivere nel posto più intimo di una famiglia.
una maternità.
i figli appunto, quelli che lei ostinatamente pensa di proteggere.
famiglia più costruita di cosi.
dove si sarebbe fermata questa donna?
in nome di cosa, faccia un nome, please.
se ad esempio un figlio fosse stato dell'amante,
 avrebbe rinunciato a questa pantomima?


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Io non so cosa dire
Qnd avevo bimbi piccoli e allattavo
Non ci pensavo proprio
Un po' ero sfinita ...
Ma ero soptutto ...
Felice
Felice di quel che avevo

Non critico solo mi è incomprensibile come in quel momento di Unione così forte si riesca pensare ad altro
Unione intendo famiglia complicità 
Un momento delicato 

Forse nel tuo caso esistendo già...

Però davvero non so
io sono arrivata a tanto ma dopo anni di vuoto di vita di coppia
Non fa di me una donna migliore
Anzi uno degli aspetto molto belli e anche il sesso lo ammetto 
Con un amante che mi sta prospettando un domani di vivere insieme 
Ma... Non so
Tu mi sembri quasi felice in casa
Io non vado a letto con mio
Marito ecc siamo in crisi vera 
X quello mi è oscuro avere amante e continuare vita di sempre come coniugi
Mi sa che sono strana io bohhh


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Poi guarda sarò antica ma allattare e trombare in giro
Io non potrei
Non mi riesce di farlo con due uomini diversi x una questione di intimità fisica

Ripeto non critico
Cerco di capire 

Mi sa che sono una traditrice delle balle
Pure un po' sfigata


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Comunque Anna tu cosa vorresti
Consigli se continuare o meno?
Sfogarti?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Le due cose per me coesistono.
Vivo pienamente la gioia dei momenti con le mie figlie, vivo davvero pienamente la maternità.
Per un po' si, la vivo così pienamente che tutto il resto e' cancellato.
Ma comunque questa persona per me è tanto importante da non riuscire a rinunciarci, e prima o poi l'esigenza di averla nella mia vita torna a galla.
Non lo so cosa voglio rosa.
Sfogarmi, di sicuro, perché davvero impazzisco, ci sono momenti che mi sento spaccata in due, da due forze contrarie.
Su cosa fare non so proprio.


----------



## Carola (22 Marzo 2013)

Capisco sai lo spaccata in due
Anche se qui ... La vita di coppia mi sa fibita ma non ho coraggio rompere una famiglia 

Difficile 

Qste storie non finiscono mai bene ne proseguono facilmente 

Danno gioia ma tanti dubbi


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Possono esserci benissimo madri che tornano a lavorare dopo il terzo mese, per NON perdere il lavoro, perchè il loro stipendio è indispensabile, e restano ottime madri.


quoto e approvo


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da traditrice con due figli più grandi dei tuoi l'unica cosa che proprionon capisco é: se giá prima di avere questa figlia esisteva nella tua vita quest'altra persona e di conseguenza con tuo marito qualcosa non funzionava appieno perché mettere al mondo un'altra creatura?


Per appagare se stessa, null'altro, lei voleva una famiglia? La ha e la possiede sulle spalle di un coglione credulone che spera che le cose possano cambiare, mentre questa qui avrebbe necessità di lavorare, non per i soldi, ma per capire che al mondo c'è di più che la depressione da mancanza di salsiccia del tizio. 

Merda, questa situazione si risolverà solo quando al tizio verrà un colpo...come è messo a cuore? Infarti in vista? TBC? Lebbra? Queste cose si risolvono solo così, con un dramma del cazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per appagare se stessa, null'altro, lei voleva una famiglia? La ha e la possiede sulle spalle di un coglione credulone che spera che le cose possano cambiare, mentre questa qui avrebbe necessità di lavorare, non per i soldi, ma per capire che al mondo c'è di più che la depressione da mancanza di salsiccia del tizio.
> 
> Merda, questa situazione si risolverà solo quando al tizio verrà un colpo...come è messo a cuore? Infarti in vista? TBC? Lebbra? Queste cose si risolvono solo così, con un dramma del cazzo.


Non capisco perché non posso mai disapprovarti.


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Le due cose per me coesistono.
> Vivo pienamente la gioia dei momenti con le mie figlie, vivo davvero pienamente la maternità.
> Per un po' si, la vivo così pienamente che tutto il resto e' cancellato.
> Ma comunque questa persona per me è tanto importante da non riuscire a rinunciarci, e prima o poi l'esigenza di averla nella mia vita torna a galla.
> ...


Rosa e te non avete nulla in comune, tu hai da sempre preso per il culo tuo marito, solo per la tua egoistica esigenza di avere una famiglia ed essere madre e lui è un gran coglione che si fa usare da te (persona immatura anche lui allora).
Siete in una situazione di stallo e tu vuoi, tu vuoi tu vuoi...mi sa che nella vita le hai avute sempre tutte vinte. 
Impara a vivere ed impara che l'amore non è sopra ogni cosa...prima di di sicuro c'è il rispetto, quindi se chiedi rispetto da parte mia, non te ne darò, perchè tu non hai mai rispettato neppure tuo marito....tutto gira intorno a te e quindi tutto è in funzione di te...anche i tuoi figli.


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché non posso mai disapprovarti.


Perchè sei ipocrita e c'è un filtro anti ipocrisia.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè sei ipocrita e c'è un filtro anti ipocrisia.


Vai a cagare! Ma di cuore. Tanta stitichezza di empatia deve corrispondere a un blocco intestinale, magari se ti liberassi l'intestino saresti capace di vedere oltre la tua piccola esperienza.


----------



## Daniele (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vai a cagare! Ma di cuore. Tanta stitichezza di empatia deve corrispondere a un blocco intestinale, magari se ti liberassi l'intestino saresti capace di vedere oltre la tua piccola esperienza.


Cara Brunetta, pensa che le mie picccolissime esperienze corrispondono ad una serie di esperienze che nessuno in questo forum ha mai fatto...se sono così poche, perchè io ho accumulato esperienze che solo una persona su un milione può fare? (questo numero non cade a caso, fu il numero detto dal padre della fedifraga su di me comprendendo il fatto che sua figlia troppo aveva sbagliato con una persona che aveva avuto dei trascorsi come i miei, ma delle scuse del padre non me ne faccio un cazzo). In questo forum poche persone avrebbero il coraggio di vivere la mia vita, e non auguro a nessuno di vivere la somma di quegli eventi (eventi, non solo uno) tragici che mi hanno deformato.
Ma in questa deformazione ho imparato che il legame vita e morte è molto più labile e che tutto è nella natura, compresa la mia di morte che era quasi sopraggiunta. Ma io morirò in pista, quello è noto, non morirò più per mano mia.
Anna sudddetta vive tutto in funzione di se stessa, in un egoismo che devono essere stati i genitori a spronare, tutto è in funzione di lei, tutto è per lei e secondo me lei deve vivere un vero bel drammone per poter capire cosa è davvero e cosa sta facendo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè sei ipocrita e c'è un filtro anti ipocrisia.



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Facevi prima a dirle che è sotto la maledizione del conte...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

*AnnaKarenina*

Anna:
Tu sei nuova del forum
e non sei una tradita.

Tieni conto che il portale dell'infedeltà
è inteso in senso bilaterale

e non ci sono nè convergenze parallele
nè compromessi storici.

Chi scrive qui appartiene al mondo di chi è stato vittima di adulterio
e a chi invece magari suo malgrado si è trovato in situazioni come la tua.

Eccoti spiegato perchè certe persone sono indulgenti con te
e altre dicono che fai schifo.

Ma sappi che molti parlano senza aver vissuto.
E quindi non possono comprendere.


----------



## Gian (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> e che hai detto?
> mmmhhh ... qualche verità ... o qualche fesseria?
> sienne


esclusivamente
il mio punto di vista.
La verità la sa solo Dio (per chi ci crede).


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Anna:
> Tu sei nuova del forum
> e non sei una tradita.
> 
> ...


Amico fai prima a dire chi ha vissuto..Farfy tebe Chiara Lothar Conte....5 su....100????


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

*Genitori e figli.*

Ma dove siamo finiti?
Ho pensato a mia figlia tredicenne che mi giudica.
E mi sono fatto una grassissima risata.

Cioè avremo un giorno due figlie che si permettono di giudicare la vita privata affettiva della loro madre eh?

Anna levati sta sega dalla testa, levatela.
E pensami quando avrai loro adolescenti.

Sarà sfida continua.
Giudizio continuo.
Rimprovero continuo.

I figli...eheheheeheheheh...

Egoisti, pretendono, ti fanno la morale, ma poi vogliono deroghe continue al loro operato.

Fai schifo papà perchè pensi solo ai soldi.

E le rispondo...
Ma se ti faccio schifo perchè viene sempre a battere cassa da me? EH?

Figlia mia se io non pensassi al lavoro e ai soldi...tu non avresti la tua mancetta settimanale eh?

I figli non sono nella posizione di giudicare i loro genitori, MAI.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico fai prima a dire chi ha vissuto..Farfy tebe Chiara Lothar Conte....5 su....100????


Mi raccomando amico.
Ordine di servizio.
Non rispondere mai a brunetta.
Ocio amico che spara.

Molti hanno vissuto amico mio.

Ma non lo dicono no?


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi raccomando amico.
> Ordine di servizio.
> Non rispondere mai a brunetta.
> Ocio amico che spara.
> ...



e perche'non dirlo???non c'e'niente di male...il tradimento oggi e'una banalissima formalita'....cheti iuta solo a vivere meglio


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e perche'non dirlo???non c'e'niente di male...il tradimento oggi e'una banalissima formalita'....cheti iuta solo a vivere meglio


Perchè così frigge amico.


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè così frigge amico.




trattasi evidentemente di mai goduta amico..non sa cosa si perde...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Rosa e te non avete nulla in comune, tu hai da sempre preso per il culo tuo marito, solo per la tua egoistica esigenza di avere una famiglia ed essere madre e lui è un gran coglione che si fa usare da te (persona immatura anche lui allora).
> Siete in una situazione di stallo e tu vuoi, tu vuoi tu vuoi...mi sa che nella vita le hai avute sempre tutte vinte.
> Impara a vivere ed impara che l'amore non è sopra ogni cosa...prima di di sicuro c'è il rispetto, quindi se chiedi rispetto da parte mia, non te ne darò, perchè tu non hai mai rispettato neppure tuo marito....tutto gira intorno a te e quindi tutto è in funzione di te...anche i tuoi figli.


Ommadonna.
Vedi daniele, la mia vita non la conosci e non mi interessa spiegartela. Ammesso poi che una vita si possa spiegare.
Faccio tranquillamente a meno del tuo rispetto, stai sereno.
Riesco a fare a meno perfino del mio, figurati.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Anna:
> Tu sei nuova del forum
> e non sei una tradita.
> 
> ...


Buon per loro, se hanno vissuto altre cose invece di queste. Non è un gran vivere.
Grazie per... Non so dirti di preciso, ma grazie.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove siamo finiti?
> Ho pensato a mia figlia tredicenne che mi giudica.
> E mi sono fatto una grassissima risata.
> 
> ...


Non sono mica convinta sai.
Non mi sento su questo piedistallo inattaccabile.
Cerco di crescerle da persone libere. Capaci di giudizio critico, di autonomia di pensiero. 
Lo useranno anche per valutare me.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ommadonna.
> Vedi daniele, la mia vita non la conosci e non mi interessa spiegartela. Ammesso poi che una vita si possa spiegare.
> Faccio tranquillamente a meno del tuo rispetto, stai sereno.
> Riesco a fare a meno perfino del mio, figurati.
> ...


Beh convinciti.
O immagina che tu vai a giudicare tua madre.
O la vita intima dei tuoi genitori.
Che ne sai tu delle cose intime tra loro due?
Nulla.

Pensa a una beghina che viene a dirti, tua madre è na troia.
Ci credi?
O le dici taci vecchia zitella invidiosa.

Siamo genitori 
ma a nostra volta figli.

Tu accetti che qualcuno dica qualcosa di male sui tuoi?

Ecco appunto.

Credimi tu vivi na cosa comune a moltissime donne, moltissime.
Ma sono poco incline a parlarne. No?

Appunto per non ricevere certe risposte che ti sei dovuta sorbire.

( e che per noi oramai sono dischi rotti da anni e non ci badiamo più).


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non sono mica convinta sai.
> Non mi sento su questo piedistallo inattaccabile.
> Cerco di crescerle da persone libere. Capaci di giudizio critico, di autonomia di pensiero.
> Lo useranno anche per valutare me.



Ti valuteranno comunque ...
per ben che si dica o si pensi di fare un buon lavoro 
non saprai mai fino in fondo chi stai crescendo 
avranno sempre il loro carattere e tu il tuo 
e se già ti spaventa il loro giudizio ora che sono piccole 
non andrai da nessuna parte...
sei tu la genitrice è il tuo turno di fare la tua vita 
e di direzionarle come meglio credi ....
Ora detto cosi piò sembrare un discorso da madre snaturata 
ma non vuole esserlo....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti valuteranno comunque ...
> per ben che si dica o si pensi di fare un buon lavoro
> non saprai mai fino in fondo chi stai crescendo
> avranno sempre il loro carattere e tu il tuo
> ...


la penso esattamente come te.
Mi chiami? Che ti racconto gli ultimi gossip...
e ti suggerisco dei nuovi post?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

Non accetto giudizi sui miei da altri ma io ne do', li giudico eccome (come genitori).
La loro vita privata... Non è rimasta mai privata, mi hanno entrambi ognuno per suo conto coinvolta a forza in qualunque loro storia storiella o storiaccia.
Per cui tendo a pensare che se un figlio risente pesantemente dei tuoi stracazzi personali di genitore... Allora li può anche giudicare.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non accetto giudizi sui miei da altri ma io ne do', li giudico eccome (come genitori).
> La loro vita privata... Non è rimasta mai privata, mi hanno entrambi ognuno per suo conto coinvolta a forza in qualunque loro storia storiella o storiaccia.
> Per cui tendo a pensare che se un figlio risente pesantemente dei tuoi stracazzi personali di genitore... Allora li può anche giudicare.


Anna allora non vita privata.
Vita intima.
In ogni coppia c'è una zona che mia moglie chiama "cose solo nostre".
Siamo sicuri al 100%
che non esiste anima viva al mondo
che sappia qualcosa di quelle cose
siamo persuasi che perfino Dio non le sappia.

E se io ne facessi parola 
specie con mia figlia

sarebbe peggio di centomila corna o non corna.

E comunque il tuo giudizio su di loro, non farà mai testo per loro.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non accetto giudizi sui miei da altri ma io ne do', li giudico eccome (come genitori).
> La loro vita privata... Non è rimasta mai privata, mi hanno entrambi ognuno per suo conto coinvolta a forza in qualunque loro storia storiella o storiaccia.
> Per cui tendo a pensare che se un figlio risente pesantemente dei tuoi stracazzi personali di genitore... Allora li può anche giudicare.


Quoto


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te.
> Mi chiami? Che ti racconto gli ultimi gossip...
> e ti suggerisco dei nuovi post?



Speta guardo ....
devo aver cancellato il tuo ccontatto dall'altro 
giorno che ....
con una femmina sstavi 
mi hai trattato malissimo...
e leggendo qua e la stó capendo chi era
perchè non dirmelo potevamo fare due pparole in tre...
sei parole...
ma noto che sei il solito egoista ....
at salut


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Speta guardo ....
> devo aver cancellato il tuo ccontatto dall'altro
> giorno che ....
> con una femmina sstavi
> ...


:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:
Dividi et impera

Ho già avuto esperienza di femmine che poi si coalizzano contro di me.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non accetto giudizi sui miei da altri ma io ne do', li giudico eccome (come genitori).
> La loro vita privata... Non è rimasta mai privata, mi hanno entrambi ognuno per suo conto coinvolta a forza in qualunque loro storia storiella o storiaccia.
> Per cui tendo a pensare che se un figlio risente pesantemente dei tuoi stracazzi personali di genitore... Allora li può anche giudicare.


Io non ho mai fatto parte della vita intima dei miei ggenitori 
i loro fatti privati non concernenti a noi figli erano fatti loro 
Ogni volta che c'erano discussioni lo facevano fra di loro ...
E volendo a volte origliare mi rendevo conto che interpretavo 
a cazzo...
Quindi ho smesso di origliare o meglio ho capito 
che erano fatti loro e finché mi davano da mangiare 
soldi per uscire soldi per gli studi soldi per i vestiti e bene o mmale 
facevo quello che volevo ...
se mi permettevo di giudicare un loro ccomportamento di ccerto più 
di vergognarsi di come si comportavano me le buscavo...
e trovo giusto tenere fuori i figli dal privato...
quindi ripeto sei tu che ti fai troppi pensieri e condizionare troppo
da queste creaturine...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

È una visione dell'educazione tradizionale luna. Ce l'hanno in molti. Io spero di poter offrire loro qualcosa di diverso, che va oltre il basilare dovere di nutrirle mantenerle vestirle e lasciarle libere un domani di fare quello che desiderano.
Non lo so, se mi faccio condizionare troppo.
O se invece non abbastanza.
Perché effettivamente le cose vanno in modo schizoide, due rovesci della medaglia, e io in mezzo.
E gli eventi fanno presto a precipitare.
E l'effetto domino e' sempre in agguato in questi casi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Peccato però che la realtà sia un po' diversa.
> 
> 
> ...



Una domanda sorge spontanea.
Ma per te è così importante il giudizio degli altri?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È una visione dell'educazione tradizionale luna. Ce l'hanno in molti. Io spero di poter offrire loro qualcosa di diverso, che va oltre il basilare dovere di nutrirle mantenerle vestirle e lasciarle libere un domani di fare quello che desiderano.
> Non lo so, se mi faccio condizionare troppo.
> O se invece non abbastanza.
> Perché effettivamente le cose vanno in modo schizoide, due rovesci della medaglia, e io in mezzo.
> ...


Sai che
Mia moglie mi ha costretto ad andare da psicoterapeuta
per presunti problemi di figlia.

Bon Psico dice che educazione tradizionale funzia.
E che non esiste un cazzo che le mamme moderne
non dormano la notte perchè figlia non fa i compiti.

I problemi dei figli
sono problemi dei figli.

Te ne dico un'altra:
Io sono stato in collegio.
Bon una volta due iniziano ad insultarsi usando le pecche dei loro genitori.
Così uno inizia a dire tuo padre ladro, e l'altro tuo padre tossico.

La reazione degli educatori fu violentissima.
Per due mesi quei due furono costretti a portare un cartello addosso con scritto.
Figlio che offende i genitori di altri figli.

Su queste cose erano terribili.

Ma erano frati che nel dopoguerra avevano aperto un orfanatrofio al Lido di Venezia.

E come ci bastonavano sul rispetto incondizionato ai genitori per averci donato la vita.

Ora se tu giovane mamma ti fai condizionare dalla figlie sei na donna morta.

Ben presto ti diranno SEI CATTIVA
solo perchè magari neghi loro un capriccio no?

Altro esempio...mia figlia viene da me ( era piccola) a dirmi che la mamma è cattiva.
Non ci fu risposta se non una bella man roversa al volto.
E con questa spiegazione.
Non permetterti mai più di dire cose del genere della mamma.

Se un giorno mia figlia venisse a dirmi putaniero, vedi quel le capita.

Sai mia madre si permise di dire a suo padre vedovo che non trovava corretto che si risposasse.

Bon il grande nonno.
Cacciò di casa mia madre e si risposò con chi pareva a lui e perchè pareva a lui.

At Salut!

E vedrai quando le figlie vanno a scuola!

Allora parte la sega delle maestre che per scansare il loro lavoro dicono che i figli non sono abbastanza seguiti a casa, e come corrono le mamme, pur di non sentirsi dire questo dalle maestre.

Ma non esiste un cazzo, mamme che fanno dieci ore di fabbrica, e poi la sera si devono mettere lì a fare i compiti dei figli svogliati? Ma non esiste un cazzo.

Fare gli amiconi dei figli è sbagliato.
Poi non riesci più a ottenere il loro rispetto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non accetto giudizi sui miei da altri ma io ne do', li giudico eccome (come genitori).
> La loro vita privata... Non è rimasta mai privata, mi hanno entrambi ognuno per suo conto coinvolta a forza in qualunque loro storia storiella o storiaccia.
> Per cui tendo a pensare che se un figlio risente pesantemente dei tuoi stracazzi personali di genitore... Allora li può anche giudicare.


Male. Genitori pessimi da questo punto di vista.
Lo dico intrisa di solidarietà.
I miei sono stati pessimi in altri aspetti, io medesima lo sono in altri ancora o forse negli stessi.
Ma ai genitori alla fine si perdona tutto.  E giustamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È una visione dell'educazione tradizionale luna. Ce l'hanno in molti. Io spero di poter offrire loro qualcosa di diverso, che va oltre il basilare dovere di nutrirle mantenerle vestirle e lasciarle libere un domani di fare quello che desiderano.
> Non lo so, se mi faccio condizionare troppo.
> O se invece non abbastanza.
> Perché effettivamente le cose vanno in modo schizoide, due rovesci della medaglia, e io in mezzo.
> ...


Ti riporto un'osservazione che mi fece
Minerva: sei tu genitore che decidi cosa è meglio per i tuoi figli. Finché non sono autonomi, ovviamente. ascoltando il tuo istinto di genitore e mediandolo col buon senso


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Male. Genitori pessimi da questo punto di vista.
> Lo dico intrisa di solidarietà.
> I miei sono stati pessimi in altri aspetti, io medesima lo sono in altri ancora o forse negli stessi.
> Ma ai genitori alla fine si perdona tutto.  E giustamente.


Quali sono le alternative?
Noi sappiamo forse tutte le cagate che hanno perdonato a noi?
E' na ruota che gira.
In classe pensi di fare fesso il professore.
Poi ti laurei e sali in cattedra.
E vedi la classe da un'altra prospettiva.

Chissà quante volte ci hanno visto copiare e hanno fatto finta di nulla.

Tu prova a immaginarti che vai da tuo padre e gli dici, putaniero.

Immagina di dire una cosa del genere a tuo padre.

E pensa se arrivi sana in fondo alle scale.

Lui può sempre dirte putana.
E sai che ti farebbe un male cane, ma te lo devi sorbire.

A meno che tu non abbia un paiasso come padre.
Perchè se tuo padre fosse un paiasso gli rideresti in faccia. Anzichè rispettarlo no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ho trovato un suo post, tanto sono tutti uguali:
> "  Eri solo l'amante, cioè la versione gratuita di una mignotta, prima te ne accorgi, prima passi avanti. Mi spiace solo se hai provato sentimenti, perchè ricorda, la moglie viene davanti a tutti e tutto e se la moglie scopre la cosa e chiede all'uomo di chiudere subito e con cattiveria...l'uomo lo fa. "  (cit Daniele)
> 
> 
> ...


verde mio, anche io la penso così


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti riporto un'osservazione che mi fece
> Minerva: sei tu genitore che decidi cosa è meglio per i tuoi figli. Finché non sono autonomi, ovviamente. ascoltando il tuo istinto di genitore e mediandolo col buon senso


Vero?
E loro accettano di buon grado no?
O si mettono a sfidare la sorte?

Da cui parte il castigo e si dice al figlio:

Soffri e non sfidare la fortuna.


----------



## Fantastica (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che
> Mia moglie mi ha costretto ad andare da psicoterapeuta
> per presunti problemi di figlia.
> 
> ...


Sono STRA-D'ACCORDO. Ecchecca...!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tutti questi nomi composti con Anna sono di una cammurria unica. Madonna come scassate la minchia.


ma perché sei così pigro? Digitare qualche lettera in più, che sarà mai? Tra Karenina e Blume, se le/li leggessi (Tostoj e Auster), vedresti tante, tantissime, enormi differenze. Abissali, direi. Ti sarebbero immediatamente chiare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo capito.


Annù, mi stai facendo strozzare :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali sono le alternative?
> Noi sappiamo forse tutte le cagate che hanno perdonato a noi?
> E' na ruota che gira.
> In classe pensi di fare fesso il professore.
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero?
> E loro accettano di buon grado no?
> O si mettono a sfidare la sorte?
> 
> ...


Conte, sai che con me su questo argomento sfondi una porta aperta.
Quoto tutto.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una domanda sorge spontanea.
> Ma per te è così importante il giudizio degli altri?


Gli altri chi?
Gli altri voi? No. Ma se son qui a straparlare non è che posso far spallucce e dire "frega un cazzo di quel che pensi". Interloquisco.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai che
> Mia moglie mi ha costretto ad andare da psicoterapeuta
> per presunti problemi di figlia.
> 
> ...


Vabbe dai, abbiamo idee diverse di educazione. 



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Male. Genitori pessimi da questo punto di vista.
> Lo dico intrisa di solidarietà.
> I miei sono stati pessimi in altri aspetti, io medesima lo sono in altri ancora o forse negli stessi.
> Ma ai genitori alla fine si perdona tutto.  E giustamente.


Vero.
Quanto costa perdonare tutto ai genitori?
Quanto è giusto che un genitore si approfitti dell'amore incondizionato dei figli?



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ti riporto un'osservazione che mi fece
> Minerva: sei tu genitore che decidi cosa è meglio per i tuoi figli. Finché non sono autonomi, ovviamente. ascoltando il tuo istinto di genitore e mediandolo col buon senso


Chiaramente però non posso spacciare quello che va di fare a me con il meglio per loro. Le due cose sono in palese conflitto.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È una visione dell'educazione tradizionale luna. Ce l'hanno in molti. Io spero di poter offrire loro qualcosa di diverso, che va oltre il basilare dovere di nutrirle mantenerle vestirle e lasciarle libere un domani di fare quello che desiderano.
> Non lo so, se mi faccio condizionare troppo.
> O se invece non abbastanza.
> Perché effettivamente le cose vanno in modo schizoide, due rovesci della medaglia, e io in mezzo.
> ...


Lo so che è un visione tradizionale ...
nel tradizionale c'è tutto quello di cui ha bisogno un figlio ...
Per te cosa è il di più ?
tutti cercano di fare di più 
ma a quel di più bisogna stare attenti di non cadere 
nella trappola del pensare non sia mai abbastanza altrimenti ti rritrovi succube 
di adolescenti ...
IMHO


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Gli altri chi?
> Gli altri voi? No. Ma se son qui a straparlare non è che posso far spallucce e dire "frega un cazzo di quel che pensi".
> 
> Vero.
> ...


Certamente. Per gli altri intendevo il tuo habitat, non il forum.

Quando parlo di genitori, mi riferisco a genitori equilibrati, che hanno accettato responsabilità e doveri del proprio ruolo, fermo restando il diritto alla serenità dei propri spazi privati come singoli e come coppia, che devono essere calibrati sulle priorità del nucleo famiare. Priorità che si modificano con la crescita dei figli.
Se la tua storia ha contemplato la presenza di genitori immaturi e/o approfittatori lo sai tu, con tutte le parzialità della tua visione di figlia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché gli uomini si affannano a spiegarci che si tratta solo di scopare. Le donne si affannano a dirci che non è solo scopare :mexican:. Ti sembra che AK sia uguale a Lothar o a un altro scrivente uomo? Magari sì ma io non l'ho letto.


e poi AK non si sta affannando, ci sta riuscendo benissimo per quel che mi riguarda.
E ospiteG, ebbasta con questi interventi sempre tesi a screditare le donne. Sù, che dopo un po' (anche poco) annoiano


----------



## devastata (23 Marzo 2013)

x AB, è abbastanza normale che ognuno di noi 'screditi' in base alla propria esperienza.

Se io fossi stata una traditrice, anche non verso mio marito, oggi avrei avuto pensieri diversi verso 'la squallida'.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certamente. Per gli altri intendevo il tuo habitat, non il forum.
> 
> Quando parlo di genitori, mi riferisco a genitori equilibrati, che hanno accettato responsabilità e doveri del proprio ruolo, fermo restando il diritto alla serenità dei propri spazi privati come singoli e come coppia, che devono essere calibrati sulle priorità del nucleo famiare. Priorità che si modificano con la crescita dei figli.
> Se la tua storia ha contemplato la presenza di genitori immaturi e/o approfittatori lo sai tu, con tutte le parzialità della tua visione di figlia.


Quoto.
Poi i figli mica vedono la mamma come una donna eh?
Anzi.

Mica accettano che la mamma abbia anche lei bisogno che so di riposarsi, di una distrazione ecc..ecc...
Si va là...

Se riescono a fare leva sul senso di colpa...
I figli si fanno pulire il culetto dalla mamma anche a 40 anni eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Gli altri chi?
> Gli altri voi? No. Ma se son qui a straparlare non è che posso far spallucce e dire "frega un cazzo di quel che pensi". Interloquisco.
> 
> 
> ...


Poi anna ossereverai qui dentro vieppiù
come tutte le mamme
si ritengono ottime educatrici
dei figli altrui!:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che ipotesi è? Se non avesse mai incontrato suo marito avrebbe un'altra vita. Adesso c'è e ci sono le figlie e in quella vita ci sta bene. C'è un pezzo di sé a cui non riesce a rinunciare. Un pezzo piccolo a cui vuole rinunciare. Si domanda perché fa tanta fatica a lasciare *un pezzo tanto piccolo*.


ma io invece non credo che il pezzo sia così piccolo. E' grande come un vetrino del caleidoscopio che, se ruotato, fa un disegno tutto diverso. Non è il pezzo a fare il disegno, ma senza il pezzo il disegno non si forma. Finisco di leggere tutto, sono molto indietro, poi provo a rispondere. Per ora leggo, molto emozionata, cose che in parte conosco. E ricordo un disegno caleidoscopico, eccome se lo ricordo. E il pezzo non è mai tanto piccolo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma io invece non credo che il pezzo sia così piccolo. E' grande come un vetrino del caleidoscopio che, se ruotato, fa un disegno tutto diverso. Non è il pezzo a fare il disegno, ma senza il pezzo il disegno non si forma. Finisco di leggere tutto, sono molto indietro, poi provo a rispondere. Per ora leggo, molto emozionata, cose che in parte conosco. E ricordo un disegno caleidoscopico, eccome se lo ricordo. E il pezzo non è mai tanto piccolo.


Ma che sia piccolo o grande non importa.
Può essere un pulviscolo.
Ma se è quello a farci star bene con noi stessi.

Agli altri che gliene deve fregare?

Tu accetteresti che ti dicessi.
Ah ti ho capita sai? Sei atea perchè Dio ti ricorda il rapporto con tua madre.
Ah io ti ho inquadrata sai?
Ah le tipe come te le conosco eh?
Vanno subito educate....

Mi pare sia logico che parta il vaffanculo no?

NO?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e lì è il casino perchè quella è un'illusione. Siamo mica in un film di fantascenza.


quello che vivi, è. Il tempo si ferma. Poi riscorre, magari più veloce, ma solo dopo. Nel frattempo si ferma: quel che vivi è.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fantasma di quella che sei stata e che pensava anche a una vita diversa. Sono tante le vite possibili ma ne dobbiamo vivere una sola: quella che abbiamo scelto. Ha ragione Daniele (anche se lui non lo sa fare e avrebbe più motivi per farlo); *dovresti uccidere quel lui e quella lei dentro di te*.


no, questo mai. E perché, poi? Per far pace con una vita che non ti basta? Non è la soluzione, sarebbe come amputarsi qualcosa.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quello che vivi, è. Il tempo si ferma. Poi riscorre, magari più veloce, ma solo dopo. Nel frattempo si ferma: quel che vivi è.


Quel che viviamo in prima persona.
Non possiamo vivere la vita degli altri.

Ma ce la rappresentiamo a piacer nostro.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, questo mai. E perché, poi? Per far pace con una vita che non ti basta? Non è la soluzione, sarebbe come amputarsi qualcosa.


Concordo.
Ma è Lunapiena che ti suggerisce i post?
O forse Tebe?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, questo mai. E perché, poi? Per far pace con una vita che non ti basta? Non è la soluzione, sarebbe come amputarsi qualcosa.


Perché si deve rinunciare sempre a qualcosa quando se ne sceglie una: se vai a teatro quella sera non sei al cinema. E non è bello essere a teatro e intanto guardarti il film sul tablet, anche se gli attori non lo sanno.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, questo mai. E perché, poi? Per far pace con una vita che non ti basta? Non è la soluzione, sarebbe come amputarsi qualcosa.


Esattamente così. La sensazione e' quella.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quello che vivi, è. Il tempo si ferma. Poi riscorre, magari più veloce, ma solo dopo. Nel frattempo si ferma: quel che vivi è.


E di nuovo, quotone.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si deve rinunciare sempre a qualcosa quando se ne sceglie una: se vai a teatro quella sera non sei al cinema. E non è bello essere a teatro e intanto guardarti il film sul tablet, anche se gli attori non lo sanno.


Però si può andare una sera a teatro, una al cinema, oppure vedersi uno spezzone di film tra un atto e l'altro.
"Non è bello", "fa schifo".
Sia pure.
Solo che c'è chi vive per avere la stellina d'oro di brava bambina, e chi invece si arrabatta a vivere come gli riesce cercando di limitare i danni.


----------



## Anais (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È una visione dell'educazione tradizionale luna. Ce l'hanno in molti. Io spero di poter offrire loro qualcosa di diverso, che va oltre il basilare dovere di nutrirle mantenerle vestirle e lasciarle libere un domani di fare quello che desiderano.
> Non lo so, se mi faccio condizionare troppo.
> O se invece non abbastanza.
> Perché effettivamente le cose vanno in modo schizoide, due rovesci della medaglia, e io in mezzo.
> ...


Anna, onestamente, non credo assolutamente tu sia una madre indegna. Alle tue figlie non fai mancare
nulla. L'importante pero', e' che non vengano mai a sapere niente. Perche' in tal caso...da grandi, potresti sentirti giudicata sa loro.
Quindi, essenziale, e' che tu sia prudente, anche in caso di futura separazione.
L'unico verso cui ti puoi sentire in torto e' tuo marito.
Per il resto che dire. A me sembra che lui sia pieno di qualita' e che tu gli voglia bene...ma forse non lo hai mai amato. Non ne sei mai stata davvero innamorata. Forse lo hai scelto proprio perche' cosi' diverso dall'altro? Hai mai provato vero trasporto, anche fisico, per lui?
Sei giovane e onestamente io credo che cercherai sempre quel tipo di "emozioni" che mi sembra ti manchino nel matrimonio.

.


----------



## Anais (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Esattamente così. La sensazione e' quella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se si scopre di te e dell'altro non ci sara' nulla di limitabile. Scoppierebbe un casino di proporzioni cosmiche. 
Per cui, se non riesci a smettere di vederlo, anche solo per paura delle conseguenze, sii attentissimaa. Anche nel mostrare i tuoi turbamenti a tuo marito...
La butto li, non hai mai pensato di parlare con uno psicologo della tua situazione? Te lo dico perche' in uno dei tuoi post dicevi di aver avuto degli sfoghi fisici e dell'ansia. Non sottovalutare cio' che il corpo ti trasmette


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lavori?  E tra pochi anni che farai?


ma che domanda è? Se non ha necessità di lavorare (beata lei), fra pochi anni farà quello che le piacerà fare. Studiare se le piacerà, viaggiare se le piacerà, gironzolare se le piacerà, dipingere se le piacerà, imparare uno strumento se le piacerà, diventare un'esperta di ugroffinico se le piacerà...continuo con serie o basta? 

ma magari tutti e sempre, liberi dalla necessità dello stipendio. Dove si firma?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Avevo capito figlie più grandi. Eh che cazzo, aspetti di aver finito l'allattamento per riprendere con l'amante ?! Ci credo che ti domandi che penserebbero le figlie se sapessero, un giorno. Sai bene cosa penserebbero che è tutto falso, che non sono nate dall'amore e che sei stata disonesta anche con loro.


mammamia, spero di no. Magari penserebbero invece, a posteriori, che la mamma aveva un amore, forte ma invivibile. Secondo me tradire dopo l'allattamento o quando sono adolescenti o quando non ci sono proprio non fa molta differenza. Dimmelo tu che differenza fa, che non sia moralistica, però. In quel caso passo.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anna, onestamente, non credo assolutamente tu sia una madre indegna. Alle tue figlie non fai mancare
> nulla. L'importante pero', e' che non vengano mai a sapere niente. Perche' in tal caso...da grandi, potresti sentirti giudicata sa loro.
> Quindi, essenziale, e' che tu sia prudente, anche in caso di futura separazione.
> L'unico verso cui ti puoi sentire in torto e' tuo marito.
> ...


Ok che abbiamo lui: il gigante, l'uomo: il marito.
Amare amare amare parola grossissima.
Ma per essere sicure di amare un uomo è proprio necessario esserne costantemente pazzamente innamorate di lui?
Tanto da star male con il languore allo stomaco se lui si allontana di mezzo metro eh?

Dici una cosa bella:
La ricerca di "emozioni".

Bon

Ora io ti chiedo ma quante donne giovani vivono per quelle "emozioni"? Eh?

Poi maturando non ne hanno più bisogno no?

I veri disastri sono quando abbiamo persone che dipendono da "quelle emozioni".

Sei innamorata di quell'uomo?
AH non lo so conte, io sono innamorata dell'amore...ho bisogno di essere in quel continuo stato di struggimento interiore che....

Bon dei allora continuiamo a farci del male no?

Ma al di là dell'amore
Ma a nessuno mai salta in testa che vivere fianco a fianco con il marito o la moglie, è IMPEGNATIVO eh?

No la vita matrimoniale che noi auspichiamo è quella dipinta dai media.

Semo a posto. Eh?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Certo.
> Però i loro figli passano assai più tempo senza di loro di quanto non accadrebbe alle mie se mi prendessi due ore al mese.
> Però i loro figli non hanno modo di staccarsi con i loro tempi come e' possibile fare alle mie.
> Visto che mi si accusava di aspettare di terminare un allattamento (che non so quando terminerà, immagino tra molto) per scazzare fuori casa specificavo che no, semplicemente ora so che potrei assentarmi per un breve periodo senza che le bambine risentano della mia assenza.
> ...


eh, qui ultimamente può succedere (per ogni argomento). Mi spiace.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mammamia, spero di no. Magari penserebbero invece, a posteriori, che la mamma aveva un amore, forte ma invivibile. Secondo me tradire dopo l'allattamento o quando sono adolescenti o quando non ci sono proprio non fa molta differenza. Dimmelo tu che differenza fa, che non sia moralistica, però. In quel caso passo.


E pensa se un domani è la figlia sposata o fidanzata che viene a confidarsi dalla madre a dire...mamma...cosa vuoi..mi sono innamorata di un altro...che faccio mamma?
E magari la mamma le dice, sai ci sono passata anch'io, sai capita...e io ho fatto così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No *fa schifo* interrompere una relazione giusto il tempo della gravidanza e allattamento per riprendere subito dopo.


Brunetta, ma perché non moderi un tantino il giudizio? Non ti chiedo di non giudicare, eh, sarebbe troppo dfficile. Solo moderarlo, questa che ce la puoi fare. Oggi sembri il mastino della moralità, fai venir le bolle pure a me che non sono fedifraga...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, qui ultimamente può succedere (per ogni argomento). Mi spiace.


Beh basta leggersi quattro acche di PNL.
Programmazione Neurolinguistica.

Si vede come vengono applicate.

E le si squalifica.

basta isolare certe frasi e analizzarle: il giochino si smonta facilmente.

COminciamo con la prima frase:

IO TI HO CAPITA.

Segnatevela. Vi servirà.

Man mano che le becco le pongo in nuce.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu estrema. *Non è che se una non ha l'amante è repressa.* Se non senti che la gravidanza e i primi anni di vita siano momenti speciali e intensi che creano un legame anche con il padre del bambino che è di fatto incompatibile con il pensiero di un altro uomo non posso farci niente. La mia è un'opinione. Forse non è solo mia. Infatti anche tu ti senti fuori posto ad averla. Non credi che sia in rapporto con il momento speciale che stai vivendo? Però è ora che ti stai ponendo il problema della tua non autenticità (l'hai scritto tu). Se adesso ti metti sulla difensiva e rigetti quel che hai detto fai pure. Ah che facevi bene a svagarti non l'ho scritto io. Avevo scritto ben altro.


verissimo, ma ha detto altro. Se una l'amante lo desidera intensamente (o ce lo aveva già), e si reprime (per l'età dei figli o altro, che differenza fa non lo capirò mai) per cause esterne, sì, è nella parola. Sarà in una qualche misura repressa.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

*Leggiamo e analizziamo.*

Sei tu estrema.

 Non è che se una non ha l'amante è repressa. 

Se non senti che la gravidanza e i primi anni di vita siano momenti speciali e intensi che creano un legame anche con il padre del bambino che è di fatto incompatibile con il pensiero di un altro uomo non posso farci niente. 

La mia è un'opinione. Forse non è solo mia.

 Infatti anche tu ti senti fuori posto ad averla.

 Non credi che sia in rapporto con il momento speciale che stai vivendo? 

Però è ora che ti stai ponendo il problema della tua non autenticità (l'hai scritto tu).
 Se adesso ti metti sulla difensiva e rigetti quel che hai detto fai pure. 

Ah che facevi bene a svagarti non l'ho scritto io. 

Avevo scritto ben altro.


Ora leggetevi Chomsky
E cercate di capire come funzionano le strategie di manipolazione linguistica.

Pensate l'effetto che fanno su una persona 
che entra qui per la prima volta

e OSA

parlare di cose intime sue.

Come i problemi derivanti da certe situazioni.

Capiamo tutti che non si puà andare così.

Allora il nuovo utente si sente a disagio e tenta di difendersi.

Lì viene avvilupato e inizia a parlare delle sue cose intime e private nella maniera che non vorrebbe.

Senza accorgersene confida a chi lo sta manipolando, il lavoro del marito, la posizione dell'amante, l'età delle figlie, il suo paese di origine ecc..ecc..ecc...

Osservate bene in che contesto e in che modo viene usata la maternità di questa giovane donna.

Studiamo un po' e svegliamoci.


----------



## Anais (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok che abbiamo lui: il gigante, l'uomo: il marito.
> Amare amare amare parola grossissima.
> Ma per essere sicure di amare un uomo è proprio necessario esserne costantemente pazzamente innamorate di lui?
> Tanto da star male con il languore allo stomaco se lui si allontana di mezzo metro eh?
> ...


Conte, hai ragione quando dici che l'amore, quello che ti "ti fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco"  fa parte della prima fase. Poi...spesso, lo stare insieme e' un impegno che richiede forza, compromessi ed equilibri. Parli con una (me) che sta facendo i salti mortali per tenere in piedi la famiglia. E ti giuro, che i problemi non derivano da tradimenti. Ma sono ben piu' gravi...e chissa', a volte penso che se io, o lui, avessimo qualcuno che ci fa stare bene ...forse...saremmo piu' allegri anche in casa. Ma quando i pensieri ti attanagliano la mente, paradossalmente, non c'e' posto per nessuna passione esterna.
Ad Anna ho fatto quella domanda, perche' mi sembra che abbia incontrato suo marito subito dopo aver chiuso con l'altro. E forse, non aveva ancora ben elaborato la fine


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> x AB, è abbastanza normale che ognuno di noi 'screditi' in base alla propria esperienza.
> 
> Se io fossi stata una traditrice, anche non verso mio marito, oggi avrei avuto pensieri diversi verso 'la squallida'.


guarda, io non sono stata mai traditrice, eppure molte di queste cose non le reggo. OspiteG scredita le donne in sé, dalle traditrici alle mamme seprate e chi più ne metta. Ebbasta. Un conto è la sua esperienza e un conto è l'estenderla come fosse vero. Se ha questa misoginia latente (e nemmeno troppo latente) forse era meglio che stesse per conto suo. Almeno non si sporcava le mani con cotanta merda, no?

Edit: poi, la tua "squallida" è stata riconosciuta come *facocera* dal forum intero. Hai ed avrai sempre il diritto di appellarla come vuoi


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> x AB, è abbastanza normale che ognuno di noi 'screditi' in base alla propria esperienza.
> 
> Se io fossi stata una traditrice, anche non verso mio marito, oggi avrei avuto pensieri diversi verso 'la squallida'.



non credo. la squallida rimane squallida, anzi squallidissima anche per me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che sia piccolo o grande non importa.
> Può essere un pulviscolo.
> Ma se è quello a farci star bene con noi stessi.
> 
> ...


*vaffanculo*


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Conte, hai ragione quando dici che l'amore, quello che ti "ti fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco"  fa parte della prima fase. Poi...spesso, lo stare insieme e' un impegno che richiede forza, compromessi ed equilibri. Parli con una (me) che sta facendo i salti mortali per tenere in piedi la famiglia. E ti giuro, che i problemi non derivano da tradimenti. Ma sono ben piu' gravi...e chissa', a volte penso che se io, o lui, avessimo qualcuno che ci fa stare bene ...forse...saremmo piu' allegri anche in casa. Ma quando i pensieri ti attanagliano la mente, paradossalmente, non c'e' posto per nessuna passione esterna.
> Ad Anna ho fatto quella domanda, perche' mi sembra che abbia incontrato suo marito subito dopo aver chiuso con l'altro. E forse, non aveva ancora ben elaborato la fine


Vero sui pensieri.
Ma apri una bellissima prospettiva per Anna,
Vero se abbiamo chiuso con una persona, che ci rimane in qualche parte.
E poi ci sposiamo con un'altra.
Spesso può capitare che ci diciamo chissà come sarebbe stato con l'altra.

E questa altra magari si avvicina e si allontana da noi per una serie di concause e circostanze.

Allora chiediamoci in funzione di chi noi viviamo no?

Mettiamo che ci diciamo, ok, Anais io e te ci vediamo una volta all'anno e stiamo assieme.
Abbiamo eletto il contanaisday. 
In quel giorno esistiamo solo io e te, come in cenerentola: ma allo scadere della mezzanotte AT salut.

Allora un conto è vivere il resto dell'anno in attesa spasmodica del nostro giorno.
Un conto è sapere che una volta all'anno capita questo giorno perchè è ciclico no?

E magari è solo un giorno di gioia di ritrovarci assieme e raccontarci come abbiamo vissuto quell'anno no?

Sull'altra persona che ci fa stare bene.

Sai non so che sarei stato senza le mie amiche.

Mi pare logico che poi io mi sia affezionato a loro.

Non sempre possiamo rivolgerci al coniuge perchè ci risolva tutti i nostri problemi no?
Perchè può capitare che sia l'ultima persona che possa comprenderci.
E se lo conosciamo, lo sappiamo no?

Forse dobbiamo viverci le cose per quel che sono.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *vaffanculo*



Bacio...


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> no, questo mai. E perché, poi? Per far pace con una vita che non ti basta? Non è la soluzione, sarebbe come amputarsi qualcosa.



madonna. Uccidere una parte di noi così innocente? Qualcosa che ci fa sentire vivi e quindi migliori?

Abbattetemi


prima quoto ovvio.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non sono stata mai traditrice, eppure molte di queste cose non le reggo. OspiteG scredita le donne in sé, dalle traditrici alle mamme seprate e chi più ne metta. Ebbasta. Un conto è la sua esperienza e un conto è l'estenderla come fosse vero. Se ha questa misoginia latente (e nemmeno troppo latente) forse era meglio che stesse per conto suo. Almeno non si sporcava le mani con cotanta merda, no?
> 
> Edit: poi, la tua "squallida" è stata riconosciuta come *facocera* dal forum intero. Hai ed avrai sempre il diritto di appellarla come vuoi


Forse è stato molto ferito no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché si deve rinunciare sempre a qualcosa quando se ne sceglie una: se vai a teatro quella sera non sei al cinema. E non è bello essere a teatro e intanto guardarti il film sul tablet, anche se gli attori non lo sanno.


Bruné, in alcune situazioni complesse, non è che l'abnegazione sia la soluzione. Anzi, nell'amore o nelle relazioni secondo me non lo è mai. Tu non ti sei "abnegata" per non tradire. Pensaci.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Esattamente così. La sensazione e' quella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quotissimo! Sono quasi alla fine, hai aperto un 3D fiume :smile:
Piano piano, arrivo


----------



## Tebe (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, io non sono stata mai traditrice, eppure molte di queste cose non le reggo. OspiteG scredita le donne in sé, dalle traditrici alle mamme seprate e chi più ne metta. Ebbasta. Un conto è la sua esperienza e un conto è l'estenderla come fosse vero. Se ha questa misoginia latente (e nemmeno troppo latente) forse era meglio che stesse per conto suo. Almeno non si sporcava le mani con cotanta merda, no?
> 
> Edit: poi, la tua "squallida" è stata riconosciuta come *facocera* dal forum intero. Hai ed avrai sempre il diritto di appellarla come vuoi



quoto ogni post che hai scritto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh basta leggersi quattro acche di PNL.
> Programmazione Neurolinguistica.
> 
> Si vede come vengono applicate.
> ...


Conte, io qui non ti seguo, non posso. Se Brunetta è Persa o no non lo so, di Persa ho letto solo parte del poco che è rimasto. Mi confronto con Brunetta, io. A volte sono d'accordo, scontando i modi da mannaia, e altre proprio no. Per me non c'è altro, il fatto che si chiami Brunetta o Persa o Pincapalla per ora non mi nuoce e mi ci confronto come riesco col nick che è qui presente a seconda di quel che scrive e io capisco e penso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Conte, io qui non ti seguo, non posso. Se Brunetta è Persa o no non lo so, di Persa ho letto solo parte del poco che è rimasto. Mi confronto con Brunetta, io. A volte sono d'acordo, scontando i modi da mannaia, e altre proprio no. Per me non c'è altro, il fatto che si chiami Brunetta o Persa o Pincapalla per ora non mi nuoce e mi ci confronto come riesco col nick che è qui presente a seconda di quel che scrive e io capisco e penso.


Beh infatti.
Ma io contesto solo sto modo di intimorire le new entry.
E' un copione già visto.
Ed era deleterio per la mission del forum.

Che ora appunto è un altro forum.

Le persone sono altre, le dinamiche pure.

Ma meglio stroncare le cose sul nascere, che poi non le raddrizzi più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse è stato molto ferito no?


io non ho mai banalizzato la sua ferita, anzi, ne ho parlato pochissimo, mi pare. Ma il disco contro le donne mi dà un fastido che nemmeno te lo dico quanto. Che ci prenda così tanti rossi, fra le vagonate di mp sospetti all'inizio e la misoginia reiterata a piè sospinto non mi stupisce.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho mai banalizzato la sua ferita, anzi, ne ho parlato pochissimo, mi pare. Ma il disco contro le donne mi dà un fastido che nemmeno te lo dico quanto. Che ci prenda così tanti rossi, fra le vagonate di mp sospetti all'inizio e la misoginia reiterata a piè sospinto non mi stupisce.


Da noi si dice...
El se farà!

Maturarerà no?

Ma sai che ti infastidisci facilmente per qualcosa?

A me sembra che ospite non abbia mai fatto male ad una mosca...:smile:

Però hai ragione...
Io non sono una donna quindi i suoi post contro le donne...
non li percepisco contro di me no?

Altrimenti non sarebbe ancora qui no?
Sai la maledizione del conte....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Da noi si dice...
> El se farà!
> 
> Maturarerà no?
> ...


essì, 'sto periodo sono tarantolata, la fine dell'inverno mi intristisce. Adoro il gelo e il ghiaccio e etesto il caldo, guardo le sue avvisaglie con sospetto


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Esattamente così. La sensazione e' quella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sei tu che sei entrata dicendo che era un problema. Se non lo è comunque vada la vita è tua e te la godrai o la pagherai.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che domanda è? Se non ha necessità di lavorare (beata lei), fra pochi anni farà quello che le piacerà fare. Studiare se le piacerà, viaggiare se le piacerà, gironzolare se le piacerà, dipingere se le piacerà, imparare uno strumento se le piacerà, diventare un'esperta di ugroffinico se le piacerà...continuo con serie o basta?
> 
> ma magari tutti e sempre, liberi dalla necessità dello stipendio. Dove si firma?


Lo diresti a un ragazzo di trentanni?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo diresti a un ragazzo di trentanni?


se ha denaro da poter vivere bene senza lavorare? CERTO!!!!

non capisco perché ti vengano questi dubbi. O fai parte del gruppo, che speravo estinto, del "lavorare nobilita l'uomo"? Poi, se hai una passione, la fai comunque. La maggior parte degli studiosi celebri sono figli di famiglie super benestanti e loro hanno solo studiato senza pensare ad altro, perché lo amavano. Non ci dovevano tirar fuori il pranzo e la cena. Che culo.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mammamia, spero di no. Magari penserebbero invece, a posteriori, che la mamma aveva un amore, forte ma invivibile. Secondo me tradire dopo l'allattamento o quando sono adolescenti o quando non ci sono proprio non fa molta differenza. Dimmelo tu che differenza fa, che non sia moralistica, però. In quel caso passo.


Che palle "moralistica". Detta a me poi, vabbè non mi conosci. Ho una morale. Ma ce l'hanno anche quelli che vanno nei privé. Tu non hai figli (non è una colpa eh) ma è un'esperienza che prima di vivere immaginavo coinvolgente ma non quanto lo è stata. Un bambino piccolo è il tuo mondo e se cercare di evadere da un matrimonio è discutibile ma comprensibile, evadere dalla maternità creando una separazione con il padre del figlio (senza che abbia compiuto atti che lo giustifichino) è una cosa lacerante. Infatti AK si sente lacerata. Va bene volerla "aiutare" ma dirle "è tutto OK" sa di telefilm e non mi sembra sia cercare di comprenderla. Magari vuole solo "è tutto OK". Basta saperlo.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anna, onestamente, non credo assolutamente tu sia una madre indegna. Alle tue figlie non fai mancare
> nulla. L'importante pero', e' che non vengano mai a sapere niente. Perche' in tal caso...da grandi, potresti sentirti giudicata sa loro.
> Quindi, essenziale, e' che tu sia prudente, anche in caso di futura separazione.
> L'unico verso cui ti puoi sentire in torto e' tuo marito.
> ...


Provo ancora vero trasporto per lui.
L'amore non è di un tipo solo.
Io non dubito di amarlo.
Perché è vero che il mio amore per lui non ha messo fine al rapporto con l'altro. Ma è comunque sempre stato abbastanza forte da non farmi mai dubitare della volontà di tornare da lui.
Io ho riscelto ogni volta la vita con lui
E questo ben da prima che avessimo le bambine.
Non giustifica un accidente e non diminuisce di una virgola i miei torti (ognuno amando resta come e') ma è molto indicativo di quanto forte sia quello che mi lega a lui.



Anais ha detto:


> Se si scopre di te e dell'altro non ci sara' nulla di limitabile. Scoppierebbe un casino di proporzioni cosmiche.
> Per cui, se non riesci a smettere di vederlo, anche solo per paura delle conseguenze, sii attentissimaa. Anche nel mostrare i tuoi turbamenti a tuo marito...
> La butto li, non hai mai pensato di parlare con uno psicologo della tua situazione? Te lo dico perche' in uno dei tuoi post dicevi di aver avuto degli sfoghi fisici e dell'ansia. Non sottovalutare cio' che il corpo ti trasmette


Il mio corpo mi trasmette che ho le palle fracassate da un'infinita di situazioni.
Lo psicologo... Non credo di essere patologica e quindi guaribile.
L'alchimia con una persona non è una malattia trattabile.
Magari quello ce la fa pure a tenermi buona, ottusa da ansiolitici... Ma non è quello che voglio.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, qui ultimamente può succedere (per ogni argomento). Mi spiace.


Grazie per la comprensione.
A dire il vero sull'argomento lavoro succede un po' ovunque. Mi capitano molte mamme lavoratrici aggressivissime, avvelenate con chi ha scelto (potendo scegliere) di non lavorare.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero sui pensieri.
> Ma apri una bellissima prospettiva per Anna,
> Vero se abbiamo chiuso con una persona, che ci rimane in qualche parte.
> E poi ci sposiamo con un'altra.
> ...


Forse.
L'immagine della Cenerentola incasinata mi terrà compagnia.
Grazie.



contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa se un domani è la figlia sposata o fidanzata che viene a confidarsi dalla madre a dire...mamma...cosa vuoi..mi sono innamorata di un altro...che faccio mamma?
> E magari la mamma le dice, sai ci sono passata anch'io, sai capita...e io ho fatto così.


Si può consigliare traendo ispirazione dalle proprie esperienze senza raccontarle.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sei tu estrema.
> 
> Non è che se una non ha l'amante è repressa.
> 
> ...


Come è vero.
Scemetta io a cascarci, comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Bruné, in alcune situazioni complesse, non è che l'abnegazione sia la soluzione. Anzi, nell'amore o nelle relazioni secondo me non lo è mai. Tu non ti sei "abnegata" per non tradire. Pensaci.


Ma quale abnegazione?! Ho detto scelta. Si sceglie. Non è obbligatorio sposarsi e far figli. E' una cosa che si sceglie. Non si può scegliere una cosa e viverne un'altra senza sentirsi scissi. No, sbaglio si può benissimo. C'è chi ci riesce benissimo. AK ha detto che non sta benissimo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che palle "moralistica". Detta a me poi, vabbè non mi conosci. Ho una morale. Ma ce l'hanno anche quelli che vanno nei privé. Tu non hai figli (non è una colpa eh) ma è un'esperienza che prima di vivere immaginavo coinvolgente ma non quanto lo è stata. Un bambino piccolo è il tuo mondo e se cercare di evadere da un matrimonio è discutibile ma comprensibile, evadere dalla maternità creando una separazione con il padre del figlio (senza che abbia compiuto atti che lo giustifichino) è una cosa lacerante. Infatti AK si sente lacerata. Va bene volerla "aiutare" ma dirle "è tutto OK" sa di telefilm e non mi sembra sia cercare di comprenderla. Magari vuole solo "è tutto OK". Basta saperlo.


io non ho ancora detto nulla, né Ok né fa schifo. Differenza rilevante. Poi, io parlo di esternazioni moralistiche, non che tu lo sia. Differenza altrettanto rilevante 
Poi, non credo porprio che evada dalla maternità. Come diceva, 2 ore dal parrucchiere o 2 ore col suo caleidoscopio alla bimba in questione non fa differenza. Sulla "seperazione" col padre dei figli, etc, io continuo a non vederci nulla di molto diverso dalla "separazione" dal coniuge. Ma io non sono familiarista, è cosa nota, e non ho questa certezza che al concepire un filgio scatti questa bolla aurea tanto maggiore e tanto diversa dal rapporto che già si aveva con l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> se ha denaro da poter vivere bene senza lavorare? CERTO!!!!
> 
> non capisco perché ti vengano questi dubbi. O fai parte del gruppo, che speravo estinto, del "lavorare nobilita l'uomo"? Poi, se hai una passione, la fai comunque. La maggior parte degli studiosi celebri sono figli di famiglie super benestanti e loro hanno solo studiato senza pensare ad altro, perché lo amavano. Non ci dovevano tirar fuori il pranzo e la cena. Che culo.


Dedicarsi allo studio è un lavoro.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume;)
Poi ha detto:
			
		

> Esatto.
> L'evasione non è di certo dalla maternità.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dedicarsi allo studio è un lavoro.


ma lo dici a me? Ma se AnnaKarenina o chi per lei, potesse permettersi di fare questo (o qualsiasi altra cosa) senza dover rincorrere le pratiche comparative iuniversitarie per avere l'assegnazione della ricerca, che dire altro che *CHE CULO*?

Brunetta, il lavoro è per mantenersi. Se non ne hai bisogno, fai quello che più ti piace e stop. Non c'è nessun altro valore aggiunto nel lavoro, nessun'altro surplus di dignità, nessun'altra nobilitazione. :mrgreen: Cosa c'è che non ti torna?


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lo dici a me? Ma se AnnaKarenina o chi per lei, potesse permettersi di fare questo (o qualsiasi altra cosa) senza dover rincorrere le pratiche comparative iuniversitarie per avere l'assegnazione della ricerca, che dire altro che *CHE CULO*?
> 
> Brunetta, il lavoro è per mantenersi. Se non ne hai bisogno, fai quello che più ti piace e stop. Non c'è nessun altro valore aggiunto nel lavoro, nessun'altro surplus di dignità, nessun'altra nobilitazione. :mrgreen: Cosa c'è che non ti torna?


Guarda non devo convincere te né nessun altro di nulla. Una che rinuncia a lavorare, per me, rinuncia a una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, di conoscenza della realtà. Così come è per te fondamentale un tipo di viaggio. Ognuno poi fa quel che gli pare. Esco da questa discussione piena di deliri e confutazioni di ogni parola che ho scritto. Se AK trova più utile altri contributi, non le serve il mio.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (23 Marzo 2013)

Ma ho scritto che "non ho mai lavorato"? Che "non so cosa sia il lavoro"? Non mi pare.
Ho scritto che ho potuto scegliere di stare a tempo pieno con le mie bambine e ne sono felicissima.
Bisogna anche rassegnarsi al fatto che non tutti si realizzino nello stesso modo (cioè a modo nostro).


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Ho letto tutto il 3D con un misto di emozioni, alcune fortissime. E' uno dei 3D che ultimamente mi ha fatto più pensare.
Ho letto il tuo racconto, la lucidità nell'autogiudizio, la severità, forse troppa, la complessità e la voglia di non banalizzare ciò che banale non è. Mi ha colpito davvero molto, sia il merito -la tua storia- che come l'hai scritta dipanandola frase per frase, come hai risposto alle repliche. Le tinte non edulcorate (non te la racconti mica) ma difese al bisogno con parole e concetti precisi. Ho letto e sentito la forza di quel che vivi, la forza di quel che hai, la forza del male che senti.
Io lo so come è avere un amore invivibile ma incoercibile se non a fatica, con dolore. So come è avere quel pezzetto di vetrino in tasca, quel tempo che si ferma, che vita tutta non è, ma è vita eccome. So come è avere una persona che non c'è ma c'è.
Però, non so cosa è tradire e non so molto della colpa della "madre degenere". A me sembri tutto fuorché degenere, mi sembri una giovane mamma saggia, attenta, partecipe, che ama molto le sue bimbe e la famiglia e lo fa con partecipazione e intelligenza. Non ho risposte, non ho idea di cosa dovresti fare per stare meglio, per non far formare quella quella crepa che senti così dolorosamente. Però, intanto, la spietatezza con la quale ti giudichi, senz'altro lucidissima, forse dovresti depotenziarla. E riflettere sul fatto che di amori grandi così, 2 insieme, diversi ma nessuno del tutto sufficiente, non capitano a tutti. Io credo invece sia molto raro, un passaggio di una cometa. Io non so davvero che farei. Non so, intanto sai di non rubare nulla alle tue bimbe. Rinforza questa tua idea invece che sentirti madre degenere. Ha ragione chi ti ha consigliato (mi pare Anais) di stare attentissima di non fare un casino di proporzioni cosmiche. Il problema è ciò che fai, che sai di fare, a tuo marito. Ma sono molto, molto convinta che una donna felice renda più felice chi la circonda. Magari, spostare l'asse: invece di pensare a quello che non, ciò che togli, prova a vedere cosa dai. Ti accorgerai che è tantissimo. Se te ne andassi, non avrebbe nulla. So che può sembrare il mio discorso un'aggiustarsela per avere tutto, ma a me il tuo caso sembra davvero limite. Tu nel mezzo di due forze, mutila nell'uno e nell'altro caso. Io forse, non mi mutilerei. A certi livelli, l'interezza del sé è più importante di altre considerazioni. Salve le bimbe, pensa poi a te. (ora mi arriveranno pietre).
Finisco col dire che forse il consiglio di farsi dare un po' di sostegno psicologico, se non altro per smussare le punte che ti fanno perfino fisicamente male, forse è saggio. Non si va in terapia solo essendo patologici. Ci si va anche per mal di vivere, anche se ce lo si infligge o non si riesce a staccarsene. O se non ri riesce a goderne appieno. L'armonia di sè, la non frantumazione, è importante, molto. Sei una mamma, è ancor più importante. Ok, sei una donna che ama due persone. Intanto, smetti di sputarti in faccia ogni giorno per questo. E dittelo forte: c'è chi non ne ama nessuna (attenzione, questa mia "lassezza" di costumi è un'eccezione, eh. Credo che tu sia la prima -ok, la seconda se conto Tebe, ma è un'altra storia- alla quale consiglio, pur reticente, di continuare a tradire se questo la fa star meglio). Non so, mi hai talmente riportato al cuore una voragine mai sopita e mai davvero chiusa che altro ora non mi riesce di dirti. Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda non devo convincere te né nessun altro di nulla. Una che rinuncia a lavorare, per me, rinuncia a una parte importante, anzi fondamentale, di conoscenza della realtà. Così come è per te fondamentale un tipo di viaggio. Ognuno poi fa quel che gli pare. Esco da questa discussione piena di deliri e confutazioni di ogni parola che ho scritto. Se AK trova più utile altri contributi, non le serve il mio.


sì, questo lo penso anche io, ma di me, della mia vita, non delle altre. Ma non lo estendo. E poi, fondamentale, non me lo potrei permettere. Ma se potessi studiare e basta lo farei e buonanotte al secchio 
Lei, che poteva, ha fatto una scelta diversa dalla tua, tutto qui.
Io per parte mia non credo di avere delirato confutandoti perfino le virgole, ho continuato a parlare con te al modo solito, a volte siamo d'accordo e a volte no. Persa o non Persa non è cosa che mi riguardi, davvero.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, questo lo penso anche io, ma di me, della mia vita, non delle alre. Ma non lo estendo. E poi, fondamentale, non me lo potrei permettere. Ma se potessi studiare e basta lo farei e buonanotte al secchio
> Lai, che poteva, ha fatto una scelta diversa dalla tua, tutto qui.
> Io per parte mia non credo di avere delirato confutandoti perfino le virgole, ho continuato a parlare con te al modo solito, a volte siamo d'accordo e a volte no. Persa o non Persa non è cosa che mi riguardi, davvero.


Il delirio io l'ho letto. E non ci sto a diventare l'oggetto di delirio di nessuno nella vita, figuriamoci in un forum. Non eri tu ma esco comunque.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il delirio io l'ho letto. E non ci sto a diventare l'oggetto di delirio di nessuno nella vita, figuriamoci in un forum. Non eri tu ma esco comunque.


mi dispiace


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il delirio io l'ho letto. E non ci sto a diventare l'oggetto di delirio di nessuno nella vita, figuriamoci in un forum. Non eri tu ma esco comunque.



Non prestare il fianco se posso darti un consiglio....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Provo ancora vero trasporto per lui.
> L'amore non è di un tipo solo.
> Io non dubito di amarlo.
> Perché è vero che il mio amore per lui non ha messo fine al rapporto con l'altro. Ma è comunque sempre stato abbastanza forte da non farmi mai dubitare della volontà di tornare da lui.
> ...


Ma che scemetta, dai su...
E' che pensavo fossero finiti i tempi per me, 
del lavoro di avvisare i nuovi che sarebbero stati attaccati a questo modo no?
Fatalità accade solo con quelle che vengono qui raccontando di amare anche un'altra persona
oltre al marito.:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho ancora detto nulla, né Ok né fa schifo. Differenza rilevante. Poi, io parlo di esternazioni moralistiche, non che tu lo sia. Differenza altrettanto rilevante
> Poi, non credo porprio che evada dalla maternità. Come diceva, 2 ore dal parrucchiere o 2 ore col suo caleidoscopio alla bimba in questione non fa differenza. Sulla "seperazione" col padre dei figli, etc, io continuo a non vederci nulla di molto diverso dalla "separazione" dal coniuge. Ma io non sono familiarista, è cosa nota, e non ho questa certezza che al concepire un filgio scatti questa bolla aurea tanto maggiore e tanto diversa dal rapporto che già si aveva con l'altro.


Sai sulla bolla aurea.
Devo dirti che ogni donna è a sè.
Diremo quindi che ci sono donne che sognano la maternità.
Altre che non la desiderano.
So di donne che hanno visto i sorci verdi per aver creduto a questa bolla aurea, che poi non c'è stata per loro.
Sono cose molto personali, individuali, oserei dire.
Ognuno, tende a compiere le scelte che lo realizzino no?
Cioè per me scegliere non è mai rinunciare a, ma privilegiare qualcosa a scapito di altro no?

Sai a dover di cronaca, molte coppie vanno in crisi proprio con l'arrivo del figlio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh già.
> Peccato però che la realtà sia un po' diversa.
> 
> 
> ...


sai cosa mi hai fatto pensare? Una madre non è quella che ti mette al mondo. Una madre non è quella che ti allatta. Una madre non è quella che ti consola quando hai sbucciato un ginocchio. O meglio non è solo queste cose. Una madre è anche un esempio, la persona che ti insegna a non mentire ed ad affrontare le tue responsabilità, che ti spiega come devono funzionare le cose, quello che è bene, quello che non lo è. Non voglio farti un pistolotto... so benissimo che una madre è una persona fallibile, come tutti. Ma. Proprio perchè per te l'essere madre è così importante... mi chiedo... se un giorno dovessi spiegare, dare conto di come hai portato avanti la tua vita, vivendo con un uomo e sognandone un altro. Me lo chiedo perchè ho una figlia più grande e abbiamo già cominciato a parlare di cosa sia importante in una coppia, delle cose indispensabili al formarsi di una coppia, di cosa sia l'amore. Ti assicuro che questo è solo una riflessione, non un giudizio.


----------



## Simy (24 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Il delirio io l'ho letto. E non ci sto a diventare l'oggetto di delirio di nessuno nella vita, figuriamoci in un forum. Non eri tu ma esco comunque.


'Ndo vai ti ho già detto come la penso no?


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Simy tu hai ragione sull esempio sui rapporti di coppia
Ma la vita cambia tu cambi
Io a mia figlia dirò di "scegliere " capendo in base ai suoi bisogni
Chi potrà renderla felice
Ma le dirò  anche che potranno cambiare le cose
Potrebbe rimanere delusa
È che l amore non è così razionale probabil perderà la testa x un uomo diverso 

Non so
Se mia mamma adesso mi dicesse che ha cercato di salvare la famiglia negandosi un amore 
Che non se la sentiva di distruggere due contesti famigliari x viversi la sua storia ..
Mi farebbe tenerezza non rabbia
Mi dispiacerebbe x lei
Potrei però capire e non vederla come una stronza

Impresti che le mamme  sono anche donne
Ma lo impari più aventi non da ragazzina in cui x definizione un adolescente ti critica cmq anche una mamma casa e chiesa 

Io penso così
Adesso i bimb hanno bisogno di stabilità
Routine anche
Bene
È di mamma e papà 

A me o di tensioni palpabili
Ma qnd così non è'... Cambia


----------



## AnnaKarenina (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto il 3D con un misto di emozioni, alcune fortissime. E' uno dei 3D che ultimamente mi ha fatto più pensare.
> Ho letto il tuo racconto, la lucidità nell'autogiudizio, la severità, forse troppa, la complessità e la voglia di non banalizzare ciò che banale non è. Mi ha colpito davvero molto, sia il merito -la tua storia- che come l'hai scritta dipanandola frase per frase, come hai risposto alle repliche. Le tinte non edulcorate (non te la racconti mica) ma difese al bisogno con parole e concetti precisi. Ho letto e sentito la forza di quel che vivi, la forza di quel che hai, la forza del male che senti.
> Io lo so come è avere un amore invivibile ma incoercibile se non a fatica, con dolore. So come è avere quel pezzetto di vetrino in tasca, quel tempo che si ferma, che vita tutta non è, ma è vita eccome. So come è avere una persona che non c'è ma c'è.
> Però, non so cosa è tradire e non so molto della colpa della "madre degenere". A me sembri tutto fuorché degenere, mi sembri una giovane mamma saggia, attenta, partecipe, che ama molto le sue bimbe e la famiglia e lo fa con partecipazione e intelligenza. Non ho risposte, non ho idea di cosa dovresti fare per stare meglio, per non far formare quella quella crepa che senti così dolorosamente. Però, intanto, la spietatezza con la quale ti giudichi, senz'altro lucidissima, forse dovresti depotenziarla. E riflettere sul fatto che di amori grandi così, 2 insieme, diversi ma nessuno del tutto sufficiente, non capitano a tutti. Io credo invece sia molto raro, un passaggio di una cometa. Io non so davvero che farei. Non so, intanto sai di non rubare nulla alle tue bimbe. Rinforza questa tua idea invece che sentirti madre degenere. Ha ragione chi ti ha consigliato (mi pare Anais) di stare attentissima di non fare un casino di proporzioni cosmiche. Il problema è ciò che fai, che sai di fare, a tuo marito. Ma sono molto, molto convinta che una donna felice renda più felice chi la circonda. Magari, spostare l'asse: invece di pensare a quello che non, ciò che togli, prova a vedere cosa dai. Ti accorgerai che è tantissimo. Se te ne andassi, non avrebbe nulla. So che può sembrare il mio discorso un'aggiustarsela per avere tutto, ma a me il tuo caso sembra davvero limite. Tu nel mezzo di due forze, mutila nell'uno e nell'altro caso. Io forse, non mi mutilerei. A certi livelli, l'interezza del sé è più importante di altre considerazioni. Salve le bimbe, pensa poi a te. (ora mi arriveranno pietre).
> Finisco col dire che forse il consiglio di farsi dare un po' di sostegno psicologico, se non altro per smussare le punte che ti fanno perfino fisicamente male, forse è saggio. Non si va in terapia solo essendo patologici. Ci si va anche per mal di vivere, anche se ce lo si infligge o non si riesce a staccarsene. O se non ri riesce a goderne appieno. L'armonia di sè, la non frantumazione, è importante, molto. Sei una mamma, è ancor più importante. Ok, sei una donna che ama due persone. Intanto, smetti di sputarti in faccia ogni giorno per questo. E dittelo forte: c'è chi non ne ama nessuna (attenzione, questa mia "lassezza" di costumi è un'eccezione, eh. Credo che tu sia la prima -ok, la seconda se conto Tebe, ma è un'altra storia- alla quale consiglio, pur reticente, di continuare a tradire se questo la fa star meglio). Non so, mi hai talmente riportato al cuore una voragine mai sopita e mai davvero chiusa che altro ora non mi riesce di dirti. Un abbraccio forte.


Ti ringrazio tanto Anna.
Hai colto profondamente la situazione.
Anche io mi dico le cose che mi dici tu... Anche noi, io e l'altro, ce le diciamo da tanto tempo.
E nei fatti poi pur con mille resistenze alla mutilazione non ci sono mai arrivata. Non ci riesco. C'è qualcosa in me che si oppone con tutte le sue forze, che accetta di aspettare ma deve prima o poi arrivare il suo momento. Che di fronte alla rinuncia totale diventa malessere cieco, pervasivo. Allora si minaccia quello che ho di più caro e che rinunciando vorrei preservare. Inizia con piccoli campanelli di allarme -meno pazienza del solito, più facilità alla stanchezza- e poi se non viene sfamato minaccia di divorare. Quello di solito e' il punto in cui non ne posso più e cedo.
Dicendomi le cose che dici anche tu.
Ma arrabbiata perché non vorrei essere così, non vorrei averne bisogno, mi sento comunque una che razionalizza per fare il cavolo che vuole.
Due amori sono come una cometa, e' vero.
È splendido, ma anche ustionante.



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che scemetta, dai su...
> E' che pensavo fossero finiti i tempi per me,
> del lavoro di avvisare i nuovi che sarebbero stati attaccati a questo modo no?
> Fatalità accade solo con quelle che vengono qui raccontando di amare anche un'altra persona
> oltre al marito.:smile:


È una situazione che va ad intaccare certezze profonde. Che se ami non tradisci, ad esempio. È una confutazione scomoda, e' normale reagire con aggressività per tutelare le proprie certezze.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai cosa mi hai fatto pensare? Una madre non è quella che ti mette al mondo. Una madre non è quella che ti allatta. Una madre non è quella che ti consola quando hai sbucciato un ginocchio. O meglio non è solo queste cose. Una madre è anche un esempio, la persona che ti insegna a non mentire ed ad affrontare le tue responsabilità, che ti spiega come devono funzionare le cose, quello che è bene, quello che non lo è. Non voglio farti un pistolotto... so benissimo che una madre è una persona fallibile, come tutti. Ma. Proprio perchè per te l'essere madre è così importante... mi chiedo... se un giorno dovessi spiegare, dare conto di come hai portato avanti la tua vita, vivendo con un uomo e sognandone un altro. Me lo chiedo perchè ho una figlia più grande e abbiamo già cominciato a parlare di cosa sia importante in una coppia, delle cose indispensabili al formarsi di una coppia, di cosa sia l'amore. Ti assicuro che questo è solo una riflessione, non un giudizio.


Io però non credo che tra i messaggi che voglio passare ci sia il senso del dovere ferreo che ti piega o se non ti piega ti spezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È una situazione che va ad intaccare certezze profonde. Che se ami non tradisci, ad esempio. È una confutazione scomoda, e' normale reagire con aggressività per tutelare le proprie certezze.
> 
> Io però non credo che tra i messaggi che voglio passare ci sia il senso del dovere ferreo che ti piega o se non ti piega ti spezza.


Sulla prima parte: no, non credo sia normale. Se sono certezze dovrebbero rendere tranquilli e tramettere una sensazione di inattaccabilità. Poi siamo d'accordo che i dubbi vengono a tutti, prima o poi.

Il senso del dovere: dalla mia esperienza non è un qualcosa che si trasmette, al massimo si può trasmettere l'esempio, la visualizzazione di come tu vivi il senso del dovere. Ma nel messaggio che un genitore passa, nel suo esempio, non è insito tutto questo determinismo, a mio avviso. Quando c'è lo ritengo spia di un problema.


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Annak l ultimo tuo post lo capisci alla perfezione
Potevo scriverlo io
Senso di stanchezza allarme piccoli campanelli

Tutto uguale

E il mio amico del cuore angolo segreto dove rifugiarmi
L ho letto e mi è venuto da piangere rispecchia in pieno tutto ciò che provo e x il quale non trovavo parole
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

E anche io e laltro ci diciamo le stesse cose
Solo che non sono brava con mio marito
Inizio a trattario
Male come x dire trascurando mi mi hai portata a tradirti

Ma non è così non del tutto
Forse ho fatto più di quel che era nelle mie capacità
Sacrificammo tantissimo dare a tutti non avete spazi x me
Alla fine il mio spazio e' questo amore mio solo mio dice dovrei ricaricarmi
È dovrebbe serviti x reggere certo malessere ma a volte non è più così
Me lo disse la psicologa che un giardino segreto sono molte più di quel che credevo ad avercelo
Ma deve fare bene

Io x accettare sta cosa ho dovuto abbattere tante mie sicurezze certezze di donna mamma moglie ideale 

Non so se mi spiego e ora non ho tempo
Un abbraccio ancora


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> E anche io e laltro ci diciamo le stesse cose
> Solo che non sono brava con mio marito
> Inizio a trattario
> Male come x dire trascurando mi mi hai portata a tradirti
> ...


ecco, il giardino segreto.
Una cura, per quanto imperfetta, ad un veleno che non ci siamo scelte ma c'è. Per quanto possa essere stata diversa la mia vita, non sono nessuno per dire che una cura, un giardino segreto, un vetrino azzurro sia il male sempre e comunque. Si vive una vita sola. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai cosa mi hai fatto pensare? Una madre non è quella che ti mette al mondo. Una madre non è quella che ti allatta. Una madre non è quella che ti consola quando hai sbucciato un ginocchio. O meglio non è solo queste cose. Una madre è anche un esempio, la persona che ti insegna a non mentire ed ad affrontare le tue responsabilità, che ti spiega come devono funzionare le cose, quello che è bene, quello che non lo è. Non voglio farti un pistolotto... so benissimo che una madre è una persona fallibile, come tutti. Ma. Proprio perchè per te l'essere madre è così importante... mi chiedo... se un giorno dovessi spiegare, dare conto di come hai portato avanti la tua vita, vivendo con un uomo e sognandone un altro. Me lo chiedo perchè ho una figlia più grande e abbiamo già cominciato a parlare di cosa sia importante in una coppia, delle cose indispensabili al formarsi di una coppia, di cosa sia l'amore. Ti assicuro che questo è solo una riflessione, non un giudizio.


Ok...
Ma allora come mai...
Fin dalla più tenera età sentivo dentro...
la necessità di fare l'esatto contrario di quello che mi diceva mia madre...

Mi ha tanto bastonato sul discorso della purezza...ma così tanto...

E mi ha sempre insegnato che le donne non mi vogliono bene, ma solo putane, perchè se lei che è mia madre fa fatica a volermi bene, da quanto schifo le faccio, figuriamoci le altre...

E ha sempre detto vedrai, come si accorgono come sei, proveranno ribrezzo di te...

Ecco perchè sono sempre stato distante dalle "brave ragazze"...mi capisci?

Poi se mia moglie fa certi discorsi a mia figlia che ha quasi 13 anni...lei mostra dito medio e dice "aggiornati!".

Ho chiesto a mia figlia se qualcuno le ha già chiesto di mettersi assieme...lei mi ha detto di si...ma che risponde sempre ridendo tu sei pazzo...e che lei non si ubriaca nè fuma...

( verde mio)
Comunque perchè è comunque un bel post!


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio tanto Anna.
> Hai colto profondamente la situazione.
> Anche io mi dico le cose che mi dici tu... Anche noi, io e l'altro, ce le diciamo da tanto tempo.
> E nei fatti poi pur con mille resistenze alla mutilazione non ci sono mai arrivata. Non ci riesco. C'è qualcosa in me che si oppone con tutte le sue forze, che accetta di aspettare ma deve prima o poi arrivare il suo momento. Che di fronte alla rinuncia totale diventa malessere cieco, pervasivo. Allora si minaccia quello che ho di più caro e che rinunciando vorrei preservare. Inizia con piccoli campanelli di allarme -meno pazienza del solito, più facilità alla stanchezza- e poi se non viene sfamato minaccia di divorare. Quello di solito e' il punto in cui non ne posso più e cedo.
> ...


Che se ami non tradisci: è un luogo comune.
Piuttosto l'idea portante è che se ami, non ti va di contar balote per paura di perdere chi ami, 
e non ti va di farla soffrire.

Cioè non si fanno le cose affettive per dovere, ma per privilegio.

Io privilegio il fatto di non aver casini con mia moglie, quindi evito certe situazioni.
Tutto lì.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto il 3D con un misto di emozioni, alcune fortissime. E' uno dei 3D che ultimamente mi ha fatto più pensare.
> Ho letto il tuo racconto, la lucidità nell'autogiudizio, la severità, forse troppa, la complessità e la voglia di non banalizzare ciò che banale non è. Mi ha colpito davvero molto, sia il merito -la tua storia- che come l'hai scritta dipanandola frase per frase, come hai risposto alle repliche. Le tinte non edulcorate (non te la racconti mica) ma difese al bisogno con parole e concetti precisi. Ho letto e sentito la forza di quel che vivi, la forza di quel che hai, la forza del male che senti.
> Io lo so come è avere un amore invivibile ma incoercibile se non a fatica, con dolore. So come è avere quel pezzetto di vetrino in tasca, quel tempo che si ferma, che vita tutta non è, ma è vita eccome. So come è avere una persona che non c'è ma c'è.
> Però, non so cosa è tradire e non so molto della colpa della "madre degenere". A me sembri tutto fuorché degenere, mi sembri una giovane mamma saggia, attenta, partecipe, che ama molto le sue bimbe e la famiglia e lo fa con partecipazione e intelligenza. Non ho risposte, non ho idea di cosa dovresti fare per stare meglio, per non far formare quella quella crepa che senti così dolorosamente. Però, intanto, la spietatezza con la quale ti giudichi, senz'altro lucidissima, forse dovresti depotenziarla. E riflettere sul fatto che di amori grandi così, 2 insieme, diversi ma nessuno del tutto sufficiente, non capitano a tutti. Io credo invece sia molto raro, un passaggio di una cometa. Io non so davvero che farei. Non so, intanto sai di non rubare nulla alle tue bimbe. Rinforza questa tua idea invece che sentirti madre degenere. Ha ragione chi ti ha consigliato (mi pare Anais) di stare attentissima di non fare un casino di proporzioni cosmiche. Il problema è ciò che fai, che sai di fare, a tuo marito. Ma sono molto, molto convinta che una donna felice renda più felice chi la circonda. Magari, spostare l'asse: invece di pensare a quello che non, ciò che togli, prova a vedere cosa dai. Ti accorgerai che è tantissimo. Se te ne andassi, non avrebbe nulla. So che può sembrare il mio discorso un'aggiustarsela per avere tutto, ma a me il tuo caso sembra davvero limite. Tu nel mezzo di due forze, mutila nell'uno e nell'altro caso. Io forse, non mi mutilerei. A certi livelli, l'interezza del sé è più importante di altre considerazioni. Salve le bimbe, pensa poi a te. (ora mi arriveranno pietre).
> Finisco col dire che forse il consiglio di farsi dare un po' di sostegno psicologico, se non altro per smussare le punte che ti fanno perfino fisicamente male, forse è saggio. Non si va in terapia solo essendo patologici. Ci si va anche per mal di vivere, anche se ce lo si infligge o non si riesce a staccarsene. O se non ri riesce a goderne appieno. L'armonia di sè, la non frantumazione, è importante, molto. Sei una mamma, è ancor più importante. Ok, sei una donna che ama due persone. Intanto, smetti di sputarti in faccia ogni giorno per questo. E dittelo forte: c'è chi non ne ama nessuna (attenzione, questa mia "lassezza" di costumi è un'eccezione, eh. Credo che tu sia la prima -ok, la seconda se conto Tebe, ma è un'altra storia- alla quale consiglio, pur reticente, di continuare a tradire se questo la fa star meglio). Non so, mi hai talmente riportato al cuore una voragine mai sopita e mai davvero chiusa che altro ora non mi riesce di dirti. Un abbraccio forte.


Troppo bello sto post: lo bloggo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> ...
> Ma arrabbiata perché non vorrei essere così, non vorrei averne bisogno, mi sento comunque una che razionalizza per fare il cavolo che vuole.
> Due amori sono come una cometa, e' vero.
> È splendido, ma anche ustionante.


infatti. Spero che tu abbia presto un po' di pace, almeno da te stessa.
Molto bella anche la riflessione di Sbri e poi la tua risposta, ma non sono madre dunque mi ritiro e ascolto


----------



## AnnaKarenina (24 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che se ami non tradisci: è un luogo comune.
> Piuttosto l'idea portante è che se ami, non ti va di contar balote per paura di perdere chi ami,
> e non ti va di farla soffrire.
> 
> ...


Certe situazioni, le evito anche io.
Tradissi per il gusto di non avrei due monogamie parallele ma una serie di amanti. Che voglio dire... Occasioni, anche a non cercarle, capitano a tutti.
Contar palle e' una cosa tremenda. Avvilente. Non solo per chi le ascolta ma per chi le racconta. È una cosa che ti fa ogni volta più piccino. È una forma di schiavitù, anche. Non sei mai così libero come quando non hai niente da nascondere. 
Però la situazione e' complessa.
Io non ho cercato un altro.
Si parla di una persona che, mio malgrado (e suo anche, non è una situazione semplice per nessuno) e' rimasta. 
Questo emotivamente cambia molte cose. 
Non è semplice spiegare.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Certe situazioni, le evito anche io.
> Tradissi per il gusto di non avrei due monogamie parallele ma una serie di amanti. Che voglio dire... Occasioni, anche a non cercarle, capitano a tutti.
> Contar palle e' una cosa tremenda. Avvilente. Non solo per chi le ascolta ma per chi le racconta. È una cosa che ti fa ogni volta più piccino. È una forma di schiavitù, anche. Non sei mai così libero come quando non hai niente da nascondere.
> Però la situazione e' complessa.
> ...


Si emotivamente cambia molte cose.
Lo so.

Meraviglioso come hai spiegato bene la differenza tra tradire nel senso di andare in giro a cassi, e quella di ritrovarsi con quel sentimento dentro.

Però a conti fatti una cosa te la posso dire.

Non ricamiamoci troppo sopra, a quel sentimento.


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Troppo bello sto post: lo bloggo!


e i diritti? Costano, sai? :smile:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e i diritti? Costano, sai? :smile:


Non ti preoccupare...
Io sono molto munifico e prodigo no?:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si emotivamente cambia molte cose.
> Lo so.
> 
> Meraviglioso come hai spiegato bene la differenza tra tradire nel senso di andare in giro a cassi, e quella di ritrovarsi con quel sentimento dentro.
> ...


a me non sembra ci stia ricamando, ma solo (solo?) riconoscendo. Tu sei contrario all'amore, lo si sa, lo sanno tutti qui. Però, dai...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (24 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si emotivamente cambia molte cose.
> Lo so.
> 
> Meraviglioso come hai spiegato bene la differenza tra tradire nel senso di andare in giro a cassi, e quella di ritrovarsi con quel sentimento dentro.
> ...


Se ci avessi ricamato non sarei mai risuscita a limitare la cosa a un angolino (di me, della mia vita)...


----------



## Carola (24 Marzo 2013)

Io situazione identica
Non è giuro un cercare cassi
Sarebbe più facile 
Occasioni appunto ne capitano

Sul non Ricamarci uno ci prova
Poi non è facile

Se c'è un sentimento
Importante 
Non posso dire di più qui


----------



## Sayuri (25 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sai cosa mi hai fatto pensare? Una madre non è quella che ti mette al mondo. Una madre non è quella che ti allatta. Una madre non è quella che ti consola quando hai sbucciato un ginocchio. O meglio non è solo queste cose. Una madre è anche un esempio, la persona che ti insegna a non mentire ed ad affrontare le tue responsabilità, che ti spiega come devono funzionare le cose, quello che è bene, quello che non lo è. Non voglio farti un pistolotto... so benissimo che una madre è una persona fallibile, come tutti. Ma. Proprio perchè per te l'essere madre è così importante... mi chiedo... se un giorno dovessi spiegare, dare conto di come hai portato avanti la tua vita, vivendo con un uomo e sognandone un altro. Me lo chiedo perchè ho una figlia più grande e abbiamo già cominciato a parlare di cosa sia importante in una coppia, delle cose indispensabili al formarsi di una coppia, di cosa sia l'amore. Ti assicuro che questo è solo una riflessione, non un giudizio.


Ci sono madri che non hanno mai avuto un amante ma che fanno cose ben peggiori senza rendersene conto e lasciano il segno nella vita dei figli anche se non era nei loro progetti. 
Non esistono i genitori perfetti.
Se quando i figli saranno grandi uscirà la cosa, Anna potrà spiegare loro cosa è  accaduto, un figlio che ama saprà capire. Ma non è che i segreti escano molto facilmente. E ci sono famiglie che hanno segreti ben peggiori.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Ci sono madri che non hanno mai avuto un amante ma che fanno cose ben peggiori senza rendersene conto e lasciano il segno nella vita dei figli anche se non era nei loro progetti.
> Non esistono i genitori perfetti.
> Se quando i figli saranno grandi uscirà la cosa, Anna potrà spiegare loro cosa è  accaduto, un figlio che ama saprà capire. Ma non è che i segreti escano molto facilmente. E ci sono famiglie che hanno segreti ben peggiori.


Ciao,

non voglio entrare in merito alla storia di Anna. 

Ma questo atteggiamento, che c'è di peggio ... 
è la peggior cosa che si possa fare. 
Il peggio c'è sempre ... e non lo si può prendere per giustificare o quant'altro. 

Non si tratta di perfezione. Nessuno lo pretende e nessuno lo può dare. 

Si tratta solo, se imbocchi una strada, 
cerchi di fare e dare il meglio per te e per coloro che vuoi bene. 

sienne


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Fare il meglio 

Sapete che a volte ci si fa in 4 x resto del mondo e si finisce x non penare mnimamente a se stessi

Fare la mamma e meraviglioso
Ma sfinente a volte e sfinente
Perfezione c'è la inculchiamo noi donne bombardate da pubblicità pressioni

Io mi fossi accettata di più con debolezze avessi chiesto cosa e come mi mancava anche come persona cone rosa e non risa in funzione di mezzo mondo mi sarei evitata tanto casini
Forse anche  un amante 

Le donne andrebbero supportate un po' di più ecco ,


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Fare il meglio
> 
> Sapete che a volte ci si fa in 4 x resto del mondo e si finisce x non penare mnimamente a se stessi
> 
> ...


Ciao cara :smile: ...

:up::up::up:

e come non darti ragione!

sienne


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Le donne andrebbero supportate un po' di più ecco ,


Ti correggo meglio...le donne dovrebbero essere supportate un poco di più dalle donne, perchè a parole tante donne dicono quello che dici tu, ma tra invidie, cazzi e sollazzi il mondo femminile è così pieno di apparenza da pazzia.

Ti spiego meglio, io sono dell'idea che siamo esseri umani e che la perfezione è ben lungi da noi...quando ci sono dei cari amici invitati a casa mia e della mia compagna o i nostri genitori, io metto in ordine, ma sicuramente non si vede l'aspetto lindo e polito delle grandi manovre (che io evito di fare preferendo un continuo lavoro giornaliero in tutti i punti), ma mia compagna invece vuole la perfezione e quindi...per una cena abbiamo il WC così pulito, così stupendo...che mi chiedo che ci stiamo a fare a mangiare in sala o in cucina? Il WC è il trogolo perfetto, no???
Insito in lei che si lamenta di quello che fa e del poco tempo che ha per se c'è questo bug del mostrare tutto perfetto...cosa che mi da alquanto fastidio.


----------



## Sayuri (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non voglio entrare in merito alla storia di Anna.
> 
> ...


Si può essere delle brave mamme anche se si ha l'amante. L'area genitoriale è una cosa, l'essere donna un'altra.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti correggo meglio...le donne dovrebbero essere supportate un poco di più dalle donne, perchè a parole tante donne dicono quello che dici tu, ma tra invidie, cazzi e sollazzi il mondo femminile è così pieno di apparenza da pazzia.
> 
> Ti spiego meglio, io sono dell'idea che siamo esseri umani e che la perfezione è ben lungi da noi...quando ci sono dei cari amici invitati a casa mia e della mia compagna o i nostri genitori, io metto in ordine, ma sicuramente non si vede l'aspetto lindo e polito delle grandi manovre (che io evito di fare preferendo un continuo lavoro giornaliero in tutti i punti), ma mia compagna invece vuole la perfezione e quindi...per una cena abbiamo il WC così pulito, così stupendo...che mi chiedo che ci stiamo a fare a mangiare in sala o in cucina? Il WC è il trogolo perfetto, no???
> Insito in lei che si lamenta di quello che fa e del poco tempo che ha per se c'è questo bug del mostrare tutto perfetto...cosa che mi da alquanto fastidio.


Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma oggi che avete ... STUPENDO!!! Quello col WC !!!!

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Si può essere delle brave mamme anche se si ha l'amante. L'area genitoriale è una cosa, l'essere donna un'altra.


Ciao 

lo voglio ben sperare!

sienne


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non voglio entrare in merito alla storia di Anna.
> 
> ...


E se questo meglio ti esce non rinunciando a una parte di te? Nel caso di Anna è l'altro uomo che ama...
Se la fa stare bene, più serena, tranquilla, tutto ciò si avvertirà anche in casa e ne gioveranno tutti.
Come ha detto qualcuno prima, ci sono madri che passano una vita fedeli al loro compagno, però magari la vita in famiglia è comunque un campo di battaglia che rovina la quotidianità di tutti quanti. Se una distrazione, un affetto, una passione esterna aiutasse a vivere tutto con meno tensioni...ma bene venga.
Mi sa che si è capito che non sono una che stigmatizza il tradimento e ad Anna ribadisco il mio solo consiglio. Stare attenta a non farsi beccare.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Si può essere delle brave mamme anche se si ha l'amante. L'area genitoriale è una cosa, l'essere donna un'altra.


Ma l'area genitoriale è anche insegnare alcune cose ai figli, direi che è alquanto ipocrita il genitore con amante che vuole insegnare ai figli cosa sia l'onestà, non ha le carte in regola per capire cosa sia, come può spiegarlo ai figli o rendere noto ai figli perchè l'onestà è importante?
Poi se mi si dice che l'ipocrisia è un'arma perfetta per essere ottimi genitori, allora va bene!


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E se questo meglio ti esce non rinunciando a una parte di te? Nel caso di Anna è l'altro uomo che ama...
> Se la fa stare bene, più serena, tranquilla, tutto ciò si avvertirà anche in casa e ne gioveranno tutti.
> Come ha detto qualcuno prima, ci sono madri che passano una vita fedeli al loro compagno, però magari la vita in famiglia è comunque un campo di battaglia che rovina la quotidianità di tutti quanti. Se una distrazione, un affetto, una passione esterna aiutasse a vivere tutto con meno tensioni...ma bene venga.
> Mi sa che si è capito che non sono una che stigmatizza il tradimento e ad Anna ribadisco il mio solo consiglio. Stare attenta a non farsi beccare.


Mah, un serial killer è più sereno se può ammazzare spesso, magari ha anche moglie o marito ed è più giocoso o giocosa in casa, perchè non dovrebbe? Non deve perchè è sbagliato e lo stare del bene facendo del male è una aberrazione di questi ultimi anni.
Chi tradisce ha delle scuse? No, che impari a convivere con la merda di persona che è e a prepararsi ai conti da pagare se scoperti, nient'altro.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E se questo meglio ti esce non rinunciando a una parte di te?
> Nel caso di Anna è l'altro uomo che ama...
> Se la fa stare bene, più serena, tranquilla, tutto ciò si avvertirà anche in casa e ne gioveranno* tutti.*
> Come ha detto qualcuno prima, ci sono madri che passano una vita fedeli al loro compagno, però magari la vita in famiglia è comunque un campo di battaglia che rovina la quotidianità di tutti quanti. Se una distrazione, un affetto, una passione esterna aiutasse a vivere tutto con meno tensioni...ma bene venga.
> ...



non per spirito polemico, ma per amore della verità (non della menzogna, potente macchina
sfascia-matrimoni),
evidenzio la prima frase, che è un dato di fatto ormai assodato,
la seconda frase, che implica l'inclusione nel *tutti *del "famoso" marito assolutamente ignaro
(nonché inesistente nella attuale discussione, per così dire Karenina-centrica,
sembra quasi che la famiglia sia una e trina, il marito ormai è un optional come il GPS).
E poi la terza frase che incita (ovvio, umano direi) a non farsi scoprire...
ma da chi?
Dal famoso marito "ignaro" a cui peraltro gioverebbe un clima di tranquillità in seno alla famiglia.

A me sembra tutto leggermente contraddittorio, ma è un limite mio...
sono terra-terra e non ambisco a capire certi risvolti di una contorta mentalità.
Sarebbe davvero molto ma molto interessante sapere il parere del marito,
ridotto a ruota di scorta o peggio a triangolo di sicurezza di una macchina 
praticamente incentrata sulla moglie.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

È ovvio che ogni genitore voglia fare il meglio per i propri figli. Poi però, cos'è il meglio? Già solo per le scelte che riguardano strettamente i figli ognuno declina il meglio in un modo diverso. 
Quando può... Perché poi ci sono anche compromessi obbligati, scelte imposte.
Per quelle scelte che non riguardano strettamente loro... A volte il meglio per loro si riduce a essere "il meno peggio".
E anche qui... Ognuno deve trovare il suo meno peggio.
Se la maternità fosse stata sufficiente a farmi affrontare serenamente la mancanza di questa persona in modo assoluto e perpetuo (perché poi in realtà e' oggettivamente stata a lungo sufficiente... ) non starei come sto.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È ovvio che ogni genitore voglia fare il meglio per i propri figli. Poi però, cos'è il meglio? Già solo per le scelte che riguardano strettamente i figli ognuno declina il meglio in un modo diverso.
> Quando può... Perché poi ci sono anche compromessi obbligati, scelte imposte.
> Per quelle scelte che non riguardano strettamente loro... A volte il meglio per loro si riduce a essere "il meno peggio".
> E anche qui... Ognuno deve trovare il suo meno peggio.
> Se la maternità fosse stata sufficiente a farmi affrontare serenamente la mancanza di questa persona in modo assoluto e perpetuo (perché poi in realtà e' oggettivamente stata a lungo sufficiente... ) non starei come sto.



figli-figli-figli (NB bambini di 2 anni! Che non possono parlare).
ma perchè non rispondi su tuo marito ???
sei qui a pontificare da giorni, dicendo sempre le stesse cose, 
per piacere rispondi al mio post # 493. 
GRAZiE


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Tu stai come stai perchè stai troppo bene si vede e ti perdi in pugnette incredibili. Ma va la! La vita è altra, non queste immani stronzate. Vuoi saperlo? Puoi vivere anche senza di lui, se solo avessi necessità di utilizzare la testa per altro.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non dovevo dire la mia  ...

non entro in merito alla storia di Anna. 

Ma è ovvio che ci sono fedeli che fanno pena e pietà come genitori ...
Come lo possono essere coloro che tradiscono e vice verso tutto quanto ...

La base, secondo me è, senti questa necessità ... scopri da dove proviene ...
È qualcosa che ti manca nel rapporto? ... 
È una cosa tua?

Bene, dove cappero sta il problema!

Nel primo caso, ne parli col compagno ... 

Nel secondo caso, è una tua natura e forse, 
avendo scelto un certo tipo di compagno ha probabilmente le stesse necessità ...
Ma a cause di convenzioni o cavolate varie non se ne parla ... e iniziano i sotterfugi ...

A me solo questo da fastidio ... perché non se ne parla!

Io un compagno, con il quale non posso parlare di esigenze che ho, non so che farmene!

E tu?

sienne


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mah, un serial killer è più sereno se può ammazzare spesso, magari ha anche moglie o marito ed è più giocoso o giocosa in casa, perchè non dovrebbe? Non deve perchè è sbagliato e lo stare del bene facendo del male è una aberrazione di questi ultimi anni.
> Chi tradisce ha delle scuse? No, che impari a convivere con la merda di persona che è e a prepararsi ai conti da pagare se scoperti, nient'altro.


Ma come si fa a paragonare l'infedeltà a degli omicidi?
Non ho parole.
E poi si, chi ti dice che chi tradisce non si accetti e non prenda in considerazione i rischi?
Io lo farei. E comunque poco mi importerebbe se mio marito mi avesse tradito in passato. Non sarebbero certo questi i nostri problemi.
Aggiungo che ai figli è importante anche trasmettere a non essere talebani nelle scelte e nelle dichiarazioni.
E vogliamo allora parlare del perdono? Ai figli andrebbe anche insegnato che esiste il perdono no? Girovagando su questo forum mi sembra di aver notato che ci sono diversi casi di persone tradite dal prprio partner che non ne hanno voluto sapere di perdonare. E se lo fanno continuano a rodersi dentro...


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Mah, un serial killer è più sereno se può ammazzare spesso, magari ha anche moglie o marito ed è più giocoso o giocosa in casa, perchè non dovrebbe? Non deve perchè è sbagliato e lo stare del bene facendo del male è una aberrazione di questi ultimi anni.
> Chi tradisce ha delle scuse? No, che impari a convivere con la merda di persona che è e a prepararsi ai conti da pagare se scoperti, nient'altro.


Questo post è un capolavoro,da erezione multipla,da poster in camera,bisognerebbe baciarti il culo anche quando dormi daniele,oltre che da sveglio!


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


Ma io più che altro non riesco a capire perchè si vada a cercare lo svago fuori dal matrimonio con un altro matrimonio parallelo. Cioè 10 anni... è masochismo.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Il perdono esiste solo se esiste la volontà di farsi perdonare...i traditori scoperti raramente accettano le condizioni necessarie al perdono e quindi vengono sfanculati, mi sembra naturale. Rimane il fatto che chi tradisce è una aberrazione della società, una persona inaffidabile e che manco un lavoro dovrebbe avere...in quanto persona inaffidabile in rapporti persino più importanti. Da chi farsi guardare le spalle? Da un voltagabbana? Ma siamo pazzi?


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma io più che altro non riesco a capire perchè si vada a cercare lo svago fuori dal matrimonio con un altro matrimonio parallelo. Cioè 10 anni... è masochismo.


Ciao,

miii ... così non l'ho vista!  ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Daniele*



Daniele ha detto:


> Il perdono esiste solo se esiste la volontà di farsi perdonare...i traditori scoperti raramente accettano le condizioni necessarie al perdono e quindi vengono sfanculati, mi sembra naturale. Rimane il fatto che chi tradisce è una aberrazione della società, una persona inaffidabile e che manco un lavoro dovrebbe avere...in quanto persona inaffidabile in rapporti persino più importanti. Da chi farsi guardare le spalle? Da un voltagabbana? Ma siamo pazzi?


Bacio accademico su entrambe le chiappe!E con questo abbiamo risolto il problema della disoccupazione in italia!Solo una cosa:chi cazzo va a suonare l'organo del conte dentro le chiese con la sua faccia da culo?


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> miii ... così non l'ho vista!  ...
> 
> sienne


Cribbio, il tradimento dovrebbe essere evasione e spensieratezza, non un secondo accasamento. :unhappy:


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non per spirito polemico, ma per amore della verità (non della menzogna, potente macchina
> sfascia-matrimoni),
> evidenzio la prima frase, che è un dato di fatto ormai assodato,
> la seconda frase, che implica l'inclusione nel *tutti *del "famoso" marito assolutamente ignaro
> ...



Sul marito ti dò ragione.
Il problema qui non sono i figli. 
In teoria è vero, bisognerebbe rendere partecipe il marito di come ci stiamo sentendo, di quello che stiamo provando.
E se sentiamo di non poter fare a meno anche dell'altra persona, bisognerebbe avere il fegato per confessare.
Di lasciare all'altro la decisione di prenderci così o di mollare. DI incazzarsi e odiare. Oppure di perdonare.
In un modo ideale...


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a paragonare l'infedeltà a degli omicidi?
> Non ho parole.


Ah, scusa se non ho aggiunto, sei stupida! Non hai letto il significato di quello che ho scritto e come una stupida hai scritto la prima coglionata che ti veniva, complimenti. Leggi meglio, leggi un poco meglio ed attacca il cervello e forse capirai che utilizzare l'iperbole è un metodo utile ogni tanto per capire quanto certi meccanisimi idioti siano alquanto pericolosi, perchè dopo tutto viene posto sul soggettivo e non sull'oggettivo.
Dimmi qualche aberrazione è accettabile e quale no?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Provo a richiedere perchè continua ad essere l'unica cosa che non capisco in questa storia: perchè fare un figlio se si ha una relazione con un uomo di cui ci si dice innamorata?


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a richiedere perchè continua ad essere l'unica cosa che non capisco in questa storia: perchè fare un figlio se si ha una relazione con un uomo di cui ci si dice innamorata?


Perchè si vuole tutto, come una bambina capricciosa farfalla, credo che sia chiaro, no?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Farfy*



farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a richiedere perchè continua ad essere l'unica cosa che non capisco in questa storia: perchè fare un figlio se si ha una relazione con un uomo di cui ci si dice innamorata?


Ma hai visto il sor daniele?


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, scusa se non ho aggiunto, sei stupida! Non hai letto il significato di quello che ho scritto e come una stupida hai scritto la prima coglionata che ti veniva, complimenti. Leggi meglio, leggi un poco meglio ed attacca il cervello e forse capirai che utilizzare l'iperbole è un metodo utile ogni tanto per capire quanto certi meccanisimi idioti siano alquanto pericolosi, perchè dopo tutto viene posto sul soggettivo e non sull'oggettivo.
> Dimmi qualche aberrazione è accettabile e quale no?


Ahahahahah. E chissà come nell'iperbole ti è venuto di fare un parallelismo proprio con i serial killer.
Ripeto. Ognuno la pensa come vuole. Per me il tradimento non è assolutamente aberrazione.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Perchè si vuole tutto, come una bambina capricciosa farfalla, credo che sia chiaro, no?


Non so se la motivazione sia questa
Se fossi innamorata di un uomo l'ultima cosa che vorrei è mettere al mondo una creatura che in qualche modo mi lega ulteriormente a mio marito. 
Sapendo di essre in una situazione traballante, l'ultimo mio pensiero sarebbe un figlio
Ma davvero vorrei capire cosa pensa, senza polemica proprio perchè è una cosa diamettralmente opposta al mio modo di pensare


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ahahahahah. E chissà come nell'iperbole ti è venuto di fare un parallelismo proprio con i serial killer.
> Ripeto. Ognuno la pensa come vuole. Per me il tradimento non è assolutamente aberrazione.


Per te, pensiero soggettivo! Ma in guerra i traditori sono messi a morte e non si scherza, perchè un tradimento in guerra equivale a molti morti, e siccome il tradimento è tradimento, tale rimane sia in guerra che in famiglia, perchè anche in famiglie miete vittime, forse perchè sono meno o sono solo morte dentro non vuol dire nulla? Ci sono persone spente dopo un tradimento, che non possono permettersi nessuna cura e che fanno, diamo loro una bella Beretta (non un salame) per farsi fuori? Nessun ha il diritto di fare del male agli altri, ogni forma di violenza è aberrazione e va evitata e sempre denigrata, ma siamo in uan società in cui chi ruba non è ladro, è "furbo" e chi tradisce è "figo".


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

Che cosa è il tradimento?

Una incapacita di gestire una determinata situazione ... 
girate la frittata quanto volete, ma per chi la subisce fa un male cane ...

e già solo questo fatto, dovrebbe bastare a far capire ... tante cose ... 

sienne


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se la motivazione sia questa
> Se fossi innamorata di un uomo l'ultima cosa che vorrei è mettere al mondo una creatura che in qualche modo mi lega ulteriormente a mio marito.
> Sapendo di essre in una situazione traballante, l'ultimo mio pensiero sarebbe un figlio
> Ma davvero vorrei capire cosa pensa, senza polemica proprio perchè è una cosa diamettralmente opposta al mio modo di pensare


Lei non pensa di essere in una situazione traballante. Almeno, non l'ho letta così. Ha affermato più volte di amare profondamente il marito.
E' legata anche all'altro uomo.
Non ci vuole rinunciare.
Credo che il suo dilemma sia...devo o non devo rinunciarci?
Ma questo solo lei lo può sapere. Altrimenti probabilmente la vita e gli eventi decideranno per lei


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se la motivazione sia questa
> Se fossi innamorata di un uomo l'ultima cosa che vorrei è mettere al mondo una creatura che in qualche modo mi lega ulteriormente a mio marito.
> Sapendo di essre in una situazione traballante, l'ultimo mio pensiero sarebbe un figlio
> Ma davvero vorrei capire cosa pensa, senza polemica proprio perchè è una cosa diamettralmente opposta al mio modo di pensare


Tu farfalla, tu, c'è gente che nel proprio profondo egoismo mettono sotto genitori, partner e figli.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Daniele ha detto:


> Per te, pensiero soggettivo! Ma in guerra i traditori sono messi a morte e non si scherza, perchè un tradimento in guerra equivale a molti morti, e siccome il tradimento è tradimento, tale rimane sia in guerra che in famiglia, perchè anche in famiglie miete vittime, forse perchè sono meno o sono solo morte dentro non vuol dire nulla? Ci sono persone spente dopo un tradimento, che non possono permettersi nessuna cura e che fanno, diamo loro una bella Beretta (non un salame) per farsi fuori? Nessun ha il diritto di fare del male agli altri, ogni forma di violenza è aberrazione e va evitata e sempre denigrata, ma siamo in uan società in cui chi ruba non è ladro, è "furbo" e chi tradisce è "figo".


9 e non aggiungo altro!


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per te, pensiero soggettivo! Ma in guerra i traditori sono messi a morte e non si scherza, perchè un tradimento in guerra equivale a molti morti, e siccome il tradimento è tradimento, tale rimane sia in guerra che in famiglia, perchè anche in famiglie miete vittime, forse perchè sono meno o sono solo morte dentro non vuol dire nulla? Ci sono persone spente dopo un tradimento, che non possono permettersi nessuna cura e che fanno, diamo loro una bella Beretta (non un salame) per farsi fuori? Nessun ha il diritto di fare del male agli altri, ogni forma di violenza è aberrazione e va evitata e sempre denigrata, ma siamo in uan società in cui chi ruba non è ladro, è "furbo" e chi tradisce è "figo".


Allora mettimola così. Non sempre  il tradimento viene o verrebbe avvertito come disastro apocalittico. Intendo da entrambi i partner.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Allora mettimola così. Non sempre  il tradimento viene o verrebbe avvertito come disastro apocalittico. Intendo da entrambi i partner.


IN quel caso non si chiama tradimento, ma coppia aperta, il tradimento è venir meno di nascosto alle promesse fatte, facendo esattamente l'opposto per proprio tornaconto.
Una coppia aperta è onesta? SI, ma deve esserci un patto che deve essere scritto, che i giocattoli che si usano (amanti) devono rimanere solo giocattoli.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

mi sembra ridicolo parlare di "tradimento" in questi termini.

In tutte le culture, anche in quelle poligami, viene visto e vissuto come un torto!

Tradire è, ti dò la mia parola ... su qualsiasi cosa ... è poi, per egoismo non la tengo!

Perfavore!!!!! Lo sanno anche i bambini per istinto!

E mai possibile, che ci si storpia il cervello a tal punto?

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per te, pensiero soggettivo! *Ma in guerra i traditori sono messi a morte e non si scherza, perchè un tradimento in guerra equivale a molti morti, e siccome il tradimento è tradimento, tale rimane sia in guerra che in famiglia, perchè anche in famiglie miete vittime, forse perchè sono meno o sono solo morte dentro non vuol dire nulla?* Ci sono persone spente dopo un tradimento, che non possono permettersi nessuna cura e che fanno, diamo loro una bella Beretta (non un salame) per farsi fuori? Nessun ha il diritto di fare del male agli altri, ogni forma di violenza è aberrazione e va evitata e sempre denigrata, ma siamo in uan società in cui chi ruba non è ladro, è "furbo" e chi tradisce è "figo".


Ma con la scusa che fosse parte della terapia t'hanno pure lobotomizzato? Tanto per sapere.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Lei non pensa di essere in una situazione traballante. Almeno, non l'ho letta così. Ha affermato più volte di amare profondamente il marito.
> E' legata anche all'altro uomo.
> Non ci vuole rinunciare.
> Credo che il suo dilemma sia...devo o non devo rinunciarci?
> Ma questo solo lei lo può sapere. Altrimenti probabilmente la vita e gli eventi decideranno per lei



Io non so se debba o non debba rinunciarci. Sono l'ultima che si può permettere di darle un consiglio su questo.
Ripeto l'unica cosa che mi stona profondamente è la ricerca di un figlio quando in testa si hanno due uomini.
Tutto qui


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con la scusa che fosse parte della terapia t'hanno pure lobotomizzato? Tanto per sapere.



Eccolo il vero coglione si è espresso, e nella sua espressione ha dato il contributo atto a voler chiarire un qualcosa. Ti ripeto Gioacchino i tuoi interventi sono senza senso. Sono inutili e portano soltanto a risponderti nella stessa maniera chiudendo anche i dialoghi che altri stanno cercando di avere.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eccolo il vero coglione si è espresso, e nella sua espressione ha dato il contributo atto a voler chiarire un qualcosa. Ti ripeto Gioacchino i tuoi interventi sono senza senso. Sono inutili e portano soltanto a risponderti nella stessa maniera chiudendo anche i dialoghi che altri stanno cercando di avere.


Ma quale atto, coglione. Atto. E corrimi dietro per esternare il tuo disagio per tutti i thread, SCEMO rosicone.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Si può essere delle brave mamme anche se si ha l'amante. L'area genitoriale è una cosa, l'essere donna un'altra.


quoto e approvo con uno smeraldo


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma con la scusa che fosse parte della terapia t'hanno pure lobotomizzato? Tanto per sapere.


Può essere, come va il tuo prolasso anale per via delle alesate continue da parte di Motumbo?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> non per spirito polemico, ma per amore della verità (non della menzogna, potente macchina
> sfascia-matrimoni),
> evidenzio la prima frase, che è un dato di fatto ormai assodato,
> la seconda frase, che implica l'inclusione nel *tutti *del "famoso" marito assolutamente ignaro
> ...


Prima di tutto io non sono obbligata a rispondere a niente e nessuno. Lascia pure il tono di pretesa perché è veramente fuori luogo.
Dico quello che voglio dire, rispondo a ciò per cui ho una risposta o che per me merita risposta.
Detto questo.
Non diciamo fesserie.
Che mio marito non sia opzionale per nessuno e' esattamente la chiave del problema.
È stato ribadito più volte.



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non dovevo dire la mia  ...
> 
> ...


Ho pur scritto che se ne è parlato.
Sbagliando forse.
Perché mio marito cosa può farci?
Non mi manca "qualcosa" nel rapporto.
Mi manca una specifica persona.



Kid ha detto:


> Ma io più che altro non riesco a capire perchè si vada a cercare lo svago fuori dal matrimonio con un altro matrimonio parallelo. Cioè 10 anni... è masochismo.


Perché non sto cercando "svago fuori dal matrimonio".
È talmente chiaro.



farfalla ha detto:


> Provo a richiedere perchè continua ad essere l'unica cosa che non capisco in questa storia: perchè fare un figlio se si ha una relazione con un uomo di cui ci si dice innamorata?


Questa è una domanda a cui non rispondo. Perché e percome abbiamo desiderato le nostre figlie sono cose intime, solo nostre, non soggette a dibattito. Nessuno dei due ha mai avuto mezzo ripensamento in proposito, e le bambine non sono nate in una situazione precaria da nessun punto di vista.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Può essere, come va il tuo prolasso anale per via delle alesate continue da parte di Motumbo?


Ma sicuro, quale può essere.


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> IN quel caso non si chiama tradimento, ma coppia aperta, il tradimento è venir meno di nascosto alle promesse fatte, facendo esattamente l'opposto per proprio tornaconto.
> Una coppia aperta è onesta? SI, ma deve esserci un patto che deve essere scritto, che i giocattoli che si usano (amanti) devono rimanere solo giocattoli.


Allora, mettiamola così.
Parlo per me. 
Se mio marito, oggi, trovasse una distrazione esterna, che lo rendesse più sereno mentalmente, più leggero, se lo distraesse dai grossi priblemi che abbiamo...che dire...ne sarei quasi contenta.
Se si trattasse di un diversivo, forse, e dico forse, riuscirebbe ad essere in uno stato d'animo migliore e questo ci aiuterebbe ad affronatare i nostri problemi con più pacatezza.
Forse gli si scalderebbe un pò il cuore, troverebbe quell'affetto che io in questo momento non riesco più a dargli e che lui non vuole più. Riusciremmo a parlarci e parlandoci forse ad avvicinarci.
Fino magari a non avere più esigenza dell'altra persona.
Ok. Per molti di voi apparirò forse pazza. E forse questo non rientrerebbe nel classico esempio di tradimento.
Perchè non ci lasciamo? Per la famiglia che abbiamo e perchè stiamo tentando il tentabile per venirci incontro. Ma i metodi "tradizionali" non sembrano funzionare


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Prima di tutto io non sono obbligata a rispondere a niente e nessuno. Lascia pure il tono di pretesa perché è veramente fuori luogo.
> Dico quello che voglio dire, rispondo a ciò per cui ho una risposta o che per me merita risposta.
> Detto questo.
> Non diciamo fesserie.
> ...


ok


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale atto, coglione. Atto. E corrimi dietro per esternare il tuo disagio per tutti i thread, SCEMO rosicone.



:strepitoso:Madò sono davvero portato a credere che sei veramente stupido, ne prendo atto va.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :strepitoso:Madò sono davvero portato a credere che sei veramente stupido, ne prendo atto va.


Si bravo. Vaffanculo dai.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Ma*

Posso avere delle perplessità sul fatto che un traditore seriale possa essere un bravo genitore?non escludo la cosa,ci mancherebbe,ma quale esempio può essere?quale credibilità può avere una volta scoperto?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quoto e approvo con uno smeraldo


Potrebbe essere vero, ed anche io scrivo che si può essere delle bravi madri. Però prendendo atto che un tradimento è una cosa sbagliata e che può portare tanto dolore sia ai figli che al partner, di fondo qualcosa non mi quadra, visto che la donna in questione ha problemi in famiglia.  E può una donna madre stare male in famiglia dare tutta se stessa alla famiglia? e se il tradimento venisse scoperto? sappiamo quali saranno le dinamiche ? 

Forse sarebbe meglio parlarne la partner e di conseguenza scegliere una via assieme, anche qua ci sarebbero risvolti non prevedibili, ma almeno la forma partirebbe giusta dall'inizio dandone un'esempio giusto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si bravo. Vaffanculo dai.


:rofl::amici::dito:fff:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

*oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avere delle perplessità sul fatto che un traditore seriale possa essere un bravo genitore?non escludo la cosa,ci mancherebbe,ma quale esempio può essere?quale credibilità può avere una volta scoperto?



definisci bravo genitore
quando uno può dirsi bravo genitore?

mi rivolgo a tutti: 
per favore, non si cominci con la solfa che chi non ha figli non può esprimere la sua in merito


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*chiaro*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> definisci bravo genitore
> quando uno può dirsi bravo genitore?
> 
> mi rivolgo a tutti:
> per favore, non si cominci con la solfa che chi non ha figli non può esprimere la sua in merito


Ascolata ne faccio una questione di esempio,un padre insegna al  figlio il rispetto degli altri,il rispetto di se stessi,alcuni valori , un giorno il figlio scopre che il padre  andava a troie o riempiva di corna la moglie ti chiedo:come può esser vista la cosa da quel ragazzino in tenera età?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> definisci bravo genitore
> quando uno può dirsi bravo genitore?
> 
> mi rivolgo a tutti:
> per favore, non si cominci con la solfa che chi non ha figli non può esprimere la sua in merito


Ma le opinioni le possono esprimere tutti, ci mancherebbe.
Però avere effettivamente figli o immaginare di averne sono due cose diversissime, e vale un po' l'adagio "sono tutti ottimi genitori prima di avere figli".
Parlando per me, quando la situazione era ribaltata (io libera e nullipara, l'altro impegnato con un bambino) propugnavo soluzioni e sostenevo principi che una volta diventata madre ho riconosciuto essere enormi imbecillità.
Valutare in astratto cosa sarebbe meglio per un figlio ipotetico e' molto diverso dal fare le stesse considerazioni nel concreto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata ne faccio una questione di esempio,un padre insegna al figlio il rispetto degli altri,il rispetto di se stessi,alcuni valori , un giorno il figlio scopre che il padre andava a troie o riempiva di corna la moglie ti chiedo:come può esser vista la cosa da quel ragazzino in tenera età?


Ma non vuol dire che non sia stato o non sarà un buon genitore, Oscuro. Esempi di persone che predicano bene e razzolano male è pieno il mondo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata ne faccio una questione di esempio,un padre insegna al  figlio il rispetto degli altri,il rispetto di se stessi,alcuni valori , un giorno il figlio scopre che il padre  andava a troie o riempiva di corna la moglie ti chiedo:come può esser vista la cosa da quel ragazzino in tenera età?



male, malissimo
hai perfettamente ragione


il ragazzino in tenera età vede malissimo una cosa del genere
scoprire che uno dei suoi genitori o entrambi hanno insegnato il rispetto ma non l'hanno vissuto sarebbe una mazzata 

per questo ci deve essere una linea di demarcazione netta tra quello che i figli vedono nei genitori e quello che sanno dei genitori
e il genitore che si prende certi rischi deve essere consapevole che non deve mai e poi mai farsi scoprire


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolata ne faccio una questione di esempio,un padre insegna al figlio il rispetto degli altri,il rispetto di se stessi,alcuni valori , un giorno il figlio scopre che il padre andava a troie o riempiva di corna la moglie ti chiedo:come può esser vista la cosa da quel ragazzino in tenera età?


Il fatto che tu faccia degli errori non vuol dire che non puoi trasmettre ai tuoi figli quelli che per te restano valori.
Il giorno che ti scopre potrai sempre dirgli che proprio perchè a te non è riuscito essere in un certo modo hai cercato di fare in modo che lui diventasse una persona diversa da te
La mia esperienza mi ha aiutato nel crescere i miei figli meno inquadrati ma più propensi a capire gli altri e a non arrivare dove sono arrivata io.
Ho due maschi e la cosa che più desidero è che sappiano rispettare tutti, e le donne in particolar modo.
Poi da grandi se mi scopriranno potranno giustamente criticarmi ma non potranno dire che non ho fatto il possibili per crescerli con dei valori.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non vuol dire che non sia stato o non sarà un buon genitore, Oscuro. Esempi di persone che predicano bene e razzolano male è pieno il mondo.


Si, permetti che l'esempio per un bimbo è importante?avere un punto di riferimento credibile?


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> male, malissimo
> hai perfettamente ragione
> 
> 
> ...



e se è il figlio a farsi beccare a tradire la fidanzata dopo una vita di insegnamenti moralistici?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma le opinioni le possono esprimere tutti, ci mancherebbe.
> Però avere effettivamente figli o immaginare di averne sono due cose diversissime, e vale un po' l'adagio "sono tutti ottimi genitori prima di avere figli".
> Parlando per me, quando la situazione era ribaltata (io libera e nullipara, l'altro impegnato con un bambino) propugnavo soluzioni e sostenevo principi che una volta diventata madre ho riconosciuto essere enormi imbecillità.
> Valutare in astratto cosa sarebbe meglio per un figlio ipotetico e' molto diverso dal fare le stesse considerazioni nel concreto.


Scsua una precisazione che non c'entra con quello che hai appena scritto
Nella mia domanda non c'era il benchè minimo dubbio che tu non sia una brava mamma, anhce per quello che leggo sei molto più presente di quanto lo sia io...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma le opinioni le possono esprimere tutti, ci mancherebbe.
> Però avere effettivamente figli o immaginare di averne sono due cose diversissime, e vale un po' l'adagio "sono tutti ottimi genitori prima di avere figli".
> Parlando per me, quando la situazione era ribaltata (io libera e nullipara, l'altro impegnato con un bambino) propugnavo soluzioni e sostenevo principi che una volta diventata madre ho riconosciuto essere enormi imbecillità.
> Valutare in astratto cosa sarebbe meglio per un figlio ipotetico e' molto diverso dal fare le stesse considerazioni nel concreto.


mi permetto di dissentire

colui che non ha figli può essere digiuno di questioni e soluzioni  pratiche, ma i valori e i principi appartenenti alla persona e sviluppati e fatti propri nel corso della vita  dovrebbero rimanere in qualsiasi stato civile e o genitoriale ci si ritrovi ad essere


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si, permetti che l'esempio per un bimbo è importante?avere un punto di riferimento credibile?


Ma è chiaro, non dico di no. Quello che dico è che tradire non vuol dire essere un cattivo genitore così, per default. Assolutamente. Perchè, ti ripeto, ci sono genitori che pur non tradendo sono ben peggiori per tante e tante ragioni. Io, in caso, non tradisco mica mio figlio. Pensarlo è una sciocchezza.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> male, malissimo
> hai perfettamente ragione
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo in pieno con quello che ha detto Oscuro, ma allora il traditore non deve mai e poi mai farsi scopre neppure dal partner, perchè allora la cosa ne uscirebbe fuori. 
Chiara, io ho conoscoiuto un paio di ragazzi che sulla ventina hanno mandato a quel paese tutto quanto era l'insegnamento del padre....perchè era un insegnamento falso. Criticando il padre che ha tradito la madre hanno inziato a fare di peggio, usando le persone che avevano accanto e tradendole....perchè tanto quanto gli era stato insegnato era falso. Uno di questi era quasi rimasto padre...e poi dopo che la ragazza ebbe un aborto spontaneo (una settimana) l'ha sfanculata come non mai. Bella la vita di chi ha fatto danni, ma come fai essere certo di non essere beccato?


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto di dissentire
> 
> colui che non ha figli può essere digiuno di questioni e soluzioni  pratiche,* ma i valori e i principi appartenenti alla persona e sviluppati e fatti propri nel corso della vita  dovrebbero rimanere in qualsiasi stato civile e o genitoriale ci si ritrovi ad essere*



quoto


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Scusate*



Tebe ha detto:


> e se è il figlio a farsi beccare a tradire la fidanzata dopo una vita di insegnamenti moralistici?


Non voglio sembrare prevenuto,mi potreste spiegare cosa cazzo c'entra sto post?l'attinenza?che c'entra poi un educazione moralistica?insegnare a rispettare gli altri è moralismo?scusate io questa non riesco ne a eggerla ne a capirla.Se un post così fosse stato scritto da ultimo?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*FICHISSIMO*



Tebe ha detto:


> quoto


Adesso quoti?Non ci sto dentro


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro, non dico di no. Quello che dico è che tradire non vuol dire essere un cattivo genitore così, per default. Assolutamente. Perchè, ti ripeto, ci sono genitori che pur non tradendo sono ben peggiori per tante e tante ragioni. Io, in caso, non tradisco mica mio figlio. Pensarlo è una sciocchezza.


Jb,leggi bene io non do la cosa per scontata infatti,posso avere dei dubbi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se è il figlio a farsi beccare a tradire la fidanzata dopo una vita di insegnamenti moralistici?


io sono una figlia che dopo una vita di insegnamenti non solo predicati, ma anche vissuti in prima persona dai miei genitori, mi sono trovata a tradire

nel mio caso non trovo correlazione tra gli insegnamenti dei miei e le mie scelte
questo potrebbe essere una dimostrazione del fatto che gli insegnamenti dei genitori non sono così determinanti


ci penso su


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> definisci bravo genitore
> quando uno può dirsi bravo genitore?
> 
> mi rivolgo a tutti:
> per favore, non si cominci con la solfa che chi non ha figli non può esprimere la sua in merito



un bravo genitore aiuta i figli a diventare autonomi
il che vuol dire che i genitori devono essere disponibili a supportare i figli, ma sempre tenendo presente che i figli devono imparare a cavarsela da soli
se i genitori hanno svolto bene il loro compito, un giorno si troveranno davanti una persona completa e di buon senso, in grado di prendere decisioni equilibrate in ogni campo, anche in quello affettivo


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono una figlia che dopo una vita di insegnamenti non solo predicati, ma anche vissuti in prima persona dai miei genitori, mi sono trovata a tradire
> 
> nel mio caso non trovo correlazione tra gli insegnamenti dei miei e le mie scelte
> questo potrebbe essere una dimostrazione del fatto che gli insegnamenti dei genitori non sono così determinanti
> ...


Appunto,non c'entra nulla,e poi cosa c'entrerebbe il rispetto per gli altri con insegnamenti morlaistici?mistero.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb,leggi bene io non do la cosa per scontata infatti,posso avere dei dubbi?


Tutti quelli che vuoi.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro, non dico di no. Quello che dico è che tradire non vuol dire essere un cattivo genitore così, per default. Assolutamente. Perchè, ti ripeto, ci sono genitori che pur non tradendo sono ben peggiori per tante e tante ragioni. Io, in caso, non tradisco mica mio figlio. Pensarlo è una sciocchezza.



Certo è una sciocchezza pensare che un bambino deve formarsi, e si forma su quei valori che i genitori insegnano. ma vattene a cagare Gioacchino! sono le persone mature che devono superare certi shock , ma qua si sta parlando di bambini non di persone mature, tu sei ottuso completo! preso nella magnificenza di certe strutture che hai nel cervello che oltre il tuo naso non ti portano a vedere. 

Che poi ad un bambino si possa cercare di spiegare certi avvenimenti che hanno portato al tradimento, minchia vorreio vedere il genitore che p sincero e dice, sai figlio mio.... stavo male con tizio ma non ho avuto le palle di lasciarlo....

Ma ti rendi conto vero Gioacchino che stai giocando con dei bambini vero? che sono molto furbi ma non in grado spesso di superare certi shock visto che non hanno quelle armi di una persona adulta e matura. 

Per alcune espressioni chiedo scusa agli altri, sono forti e scritti d'impulso, non li penso realmente e scritte per le cazzate che leggo di J AND Bì.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono una figlia che dopo una vita di insegnamenti non solo predicati, ma anche vissuti in prima persona dai miei genitori, mi sono trovata a tradire
> 
> *nel mio caso non trovo correlazione tra gli insegnamenti dei miei e le mie scelte
> questo potrebbe essere una dimostrazione del fatto che gli insegnamenti dei genitori non sono così determinanti
> ...



esatto. Era quello dove volevo arrivare.

Non avevo dubbi su fatto che ci "arrivassi" al volo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo è una sciocchezza pensare che un bambino deve formarsi, e si forma su quei valori che i genitori insegnano. ma vattene a cagare Gioacchino! sono le persone mature che devono superare certi shock , ma qua si sta parlando di bambini non di persone mature, tu sei ottuso completo! preso nella magnificenza di certe strutture che hai nel cervello che oltre il tuo naso non ti portano a vedere.
> 
> Che poi ad un bambino si possa cercare di spiegare certi avvenimenti che hanno portato al tradimento, minchia vorreio vedere il genitore che p sincero e dice, sai figlio mio.... stavo male con tizio ma non ho avuto le palle di lasciarlo....
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahah!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere vero, ed anche io scrivo che si può essere delle bravi madri. Però prendendo atto che un tradimento è una cosa sbagliata e che può portare tanto dolore sia ai figli che al partner, di fondo qualcosa non mi quadra, visto che la donna in questione ha problemi in famiglia.  E può una donna madre stare male in famiglia dare tutta se stessa alla famiglia? e se il tradimento venisse scoperto? sappiamo quali saranno le dinamiche ?
> 
> Forse sarebbe meglio parlarne la partner e di conseguenza scegliere una via assieme, anche qua ci sarebbero risvolti non prevedibili, ma almeno la forma partirebbe giusta dall'inizio dandone un'esempio giusto.


Toc toc, mi sentite???
SE NE È PARLATO.
Più volte.
La situazione per sommi capi (per esplicito e mutuo accordo si omettono dettagli che non servono alla comprensione dell'insieme e farebbero solo male, sta di fatto che nessuno e' scemo e anche i dettagli li si può agevolmente immaginare) e' chiara a tutti i partecipanti.
Il che è comunque una grande stronzata perché sarebbe stato meglio che io lo proteggessi e mi smazzassi le mie menate da sola (cosa che però richiederebbe coniugi distratti e distanti). Non c'è un modo esemplare di soffrire e far soffrire, andiamo.
Banalizzate molto.
Che le parti in causa sappiano come stanno le cose non vuol dire che allora "sta bene a tutti" o che si sia nobili e onesti o fesserie varie.
Vuol dire solo che si ritiene molto importante restare insieme.
Ma che poi ci si riesca e' un altro affare.
Comunque la richiesta di "fare le cose con discrezione" e di "non sbattere glielo in faccia" (assimilabile al non farsi beccare) parte da mio marito stesso.
Stando che sua moglie vagheggia in parte un altro, preferisce non sapere con precisione se lo vagheggia, se lo scopa, se lo sente, quando e quante volte.
Tanto il succo e' che lo vagheggia.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> definisci bravo genitore
> quando uno può dirsi bravo genitore?
> 
> mi rivolgo a tutti:
> per favore, non si cominci con la solfa che chi non ha figli non può esprimere la sua in merito


Probabilmente si è bravi genitori quando si riesce a far capire ai figli che noi stessi siamo soltanto delle persone come loro.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Aggiungo per completezza, che gli insegnamenti dei genitori sono abbastanza determinanti, poi c'è un buon 50% di ambiente e amicizie fuori dalla famiglia che ci fa diventare quello che siamo anche, ma il punto è che ognuno di noi pur con tutti gli insegamenti del mondo è una persona a se che vive e prova differentemente dai genitori.
E di conseguenza vive si in base agli insegnamenti ma questi vengono e devono anche essere rielaborati.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

in verità quando un ragazzino scopre alcune cose dei genitori e le relative conseguenze sulla propria vita...viene ad avere un danno permanente nella psiche, il che non vuol dire che non sarà normale, ma quell'evento lo devierà da quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non gli darà migliori opportunità di prima, sarà solo più sensibile da adulto a certi dolori.
Non possiamo prevedere quello che succederà, ma possiamo darci una mano sul fare in modo che possa non andare nel peggiore dei modi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Toc toc, mi sentite???
> SE NE È PARLATO.
> Più volte.
> La situazione per sommi capi (per esplicito e mutuo accordo si omettono dettagli che non servono alla comprensione dell'insieme e farebbero solo male, sta di fatto che nessuno e' scemo e anche i dettagli li si può agevolmente immaginare) e' chiara a tutti i partecipanti.
> ...



Ma allora dov è il problema?
Tuo marito sa e non vuole i dettagli. Della serie so che c'è questa persona e infilo la testa sotto la sabbia per non sapere in che termine c'è lui nella tua vita. benissimo se la cosa lo fa stare bene.
Ma io mi sono persa sul perchè tu stai male allora?
hai un marito che dici di amare
Hai in qualche modo la sua approvazione
Due figlie che adori
Scusa ma non ti seguo più....


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché non sto cercando "svago fuori dal matrimonio".
> È talmente chiaro.


Si ma... porta pazienza... la cosa dopo 10 anni, oltre che logorante, diventa pure mentalmente e fisicamente malsana.

Ma tuo marito soffre di miopia, lavora come testimonial alla Amplifon oppure entrambe le cose? Non riesco a spiegarmi come sia possibile non accorgersi di nulla in tutto questo tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Toc toc, mi sentite???
> SE NE È PARLATO.
> Più volte.
> La situazione per sommi capi (per esplicito e mutuo accordo si omettono dettagli che non servono alla comprensione dell'insieme e farebbero solo male, sta di fatto che nessuno e' scemo e anche i dettagli li si può agevolmente immaginare) e' chiara a tutti i partecipanti.
> ...


Ma se sei tu quella che si definiva una pessima madre perchè una volta al mese trascurava le figlie per andare a trombare l'amante ultracinquentenne.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> in verità quando un ragazzino scopre alcune cose dei genitori e le relative conseguenze sulla propria vita...viene ad avere un danno permanente nella psiche, il che non vuol dire che non sarà normale, ma quell'evento lo devierà da quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non gli darà migliori opportunità di prima, sarà solo più sensibile da adulto a certi dolori.
> Non possiamo prevedere quello che succederà, ma possiamo darci una mano sul fare in modo che possa non andare nel peggiore dei modi.



:up:


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io sono una figlia che dopo una vita di insegnamenti non solo predicati, ma anche vissuti in prima persona dai miei genitori, mi sono trovata a tradire
> 
> nel mio caso non trovo correlazione tra gli insegnamenti dei miei e le mie scelte
> questo potrebbe essere una dimostrazione del fatto che gli insegnamenti dei genitori non sono così determinanti
> ...


Credo che a un figlio, ovviamente in età da ragione, sarebbe il caso di dirgli quante sfaccettature può avere e può prendere la vita. Di coppia in questo caso.
Dannoso sarebbe fargli credere che l'amore fra due persone che si sono scelte e sposate può essere solo eterno.
Dannoso fargli intendere che solo l'amore che ti fa battere all'impazzata il cuore, è quello che va ricercato.
Perchè si potrebbe benissimo incorrere in persone che, da adulte, si troveranno a un certo punto della loro vita matrimoniale ad avere problemi. Problemi di comunicabilità, di stanchezze varie, di n. cose. Problemi che il cuore, te lo fanno fibrillare si, ma non di amore...e li...potrebbero perdere la testa per qualcun altro. E in nome dell'amore, in nome dei sentimenti, mollare tutto. Senza nemmeno cercare di razionalizzare il perchè e il percome si è arrivati a tanto.
Insomma. E' la vita vera che va insegnata. E più di tutto bisognerebbe cercare di inculcare il concetto di Impegno. Impegno, anche nel risolvere le cose.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi permetto di dissentire
> 
> colui che non ha figli può essere digiuno di questioni e soluzioni  pratiche, ma i valori e i principi appartenenti alla persona e sviluppati e fatti propri nel corso della vita  dovrebbero rimanere in qualsiasi stato civile e o genitoriale ci si ritrovi ad essere


Non funziona così.
I principi rimangono ma te li metti anche in tasca e ci fai un fiocco se affermare i principi significa far soffrire i tuoi figli.
Il principio valido sarebbe che non si mente non si tradisce e si sceglie una persona alla volta.
Bene.
Per una bambina questo vuol dire solo che le si toglie il papà di casa per questioni che non sono cazzi suoi, che non le interessano minimamente, perché lei voleva e aveva mamma e papà insieme che si trattavano con affetto. 
Allora parliamo di quanto sia nobile far pagare agli altri i propri principi.
La determinazione opposta (hai bisogno di mamma e papà, devo esserti di esempio e allora rinuncio) comunque ha dei risvolti che pagheranno i figli (perché se la mamma comunque è frustrata non è un buon esempio e nemmeno un bel vivere). 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Probabilmente si è bravi genitori quando si riesce a far capire ai figli che noi stessi siamo soltanto delle persone come loro.


Esatto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non funziona così.
> I principi rimangono ma te li metti anche in tasca e ci fai un fiocco se affermare i principi significa far soffrire i tuoi figli.
> Il principio valido sarebbe che non si mente non si tradisce e si sceglie una persona alla volta.
> Bene.
> ...



Sto solo riflettendo..... e nella tua risposta alla mia domanda mi esce quest'altra domanda, quando i figli riusciranno a vedere nella giusta maniera un qualcosa che sanno che è giusta, ma che nel contempo non possono accettare perchè giovani figli? 
Non pensi che nel momento in cui la situazione si vive abbiamo tolto un qualcosa che non era giusto togliergli ? 

è una riflessione non un'asserzione.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> in verità quando un ragazzino scopre alcune cose dei genitori e le relative conseguenze sulla propria vita...viene ad avere un danno permanente nella psiche, il che non vuol dire che non sarà normale, ma quell'evento lo devierà da quello che avrebbe potuto essere e non gli darà migliori opportunità di prima, sarà solo più sensibile da adulto a certi dolori.
> Non possiamo prevedere quello che succederà, ma possiamo darci una mano sul fare in modo che possa non andare nel peggiore dei modi.



ma no Dany dai.
Ho visto cose nella mia grande e ingombrante famiglia che seguendo il tuo discorso avrei dovuto essere non solo iper sensibile ma ormai già morta di dolore.
E poi credo che la discriminante sia come si pongono i genitori.
Certo è che se i miei, per esempio, mi avessero dato una educazione cattolica moralistica e poi avessi scoperto che tutti tradivano tutti certo è che mi sarei incazzata a biscia.
Ma l'educazione impartita è stata libera, è stata artistica è stata "spaziante" dove il bene e il male erano ben determinati ma dove la singolarità della coppia genitoriale era per me invalicabile.
Ripeto. Sono stata molto fortunata ad avere geniotori che mi hanno insegnato molto, moltissimo sul lato umano, ma certo che quello che ognuno fa sotto le lenzuola sono solo cazzi suoi, dove nessun figlio e nessun genitore avrebbe il diritto di metterci il becco.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma allora dov è il problema?
> Tuo marito sa e non vuole i dettagli. Della serie so che c'è questa persona e infilo la testa sotto la sabbia per non sapere in che termine c'è lui nella tua vita. benissimo se la cosa lo fa stare bene.
> Ma io mi sono persa sul perchè tu stai male allora?
> hai un marito che dici di amare
> ...


Perché in una situazione così gli equilibri non sono stabili.
Mio marito potrebbe anche a un certo punto non poterne più.
Comunque sapere che sta male non mi è affatto indifferente.
Comunque mi sento scissa.
Comunque non mi sento a posto con me stessa.
Comunque è un grande casino.



Kid ha detto:


> Si ma... porta pazienza... la cosa dopo 10 anni, oltre che logorante, diventa pure mentalmente e fisicamente malsana.
> 
> Ma tuo marito soffre di miopia, lavora come testimonial alla Amplifon oppure entrambe le cose? Non riesco a spiegarmi come sia possibile non accorgersi di nulla in tutto questo tempo.


Forse tu soffri di lettura selettiva?




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se sei tu quella che si definiva una pessima madre perchè una volta al mese trascurava le figlie per andare a trombare l'amante ultracinquentenne.


E infatti mica ne sono fiera eh.
Vado mica via sentendomi la mamma dell'anno.
Vado via sentendomi una merda, e torno sentendomi felice e una merda insieme, e comunque di base mi tormento sull'evidenza che quando non mi prendo questo spazio arrivo a un punto che non ce la faccio più (e questo non mi rende migliore nemmeno come madre) e che quando lo faccio non faccio una bella cosa ( per loro).


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Forse tu soffri di lettura selettiva?


Porta pazienza, non ho tempo di leggere 50 e rotte pagine di thread. Se ti và di farmi un riassunto delle parti che mi mancano ok, altrimenti amici come prima. Per dovere di cronoca, ho letto solo la prima pagina.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché in una situazione così gli equilibri non sono stabili.
> Mio marito potrebbe anche a un certo punto non poterne più.
> Comunque sapere che sta male non mi è affatto indifferente.
> Comunque mi sento scissa.
> ...


Scusa tuo marito sa ma non gli sta bene?
Altro che equlibri che saltano allora.
E nonostante questo nel frattempo due figlie.....Mah. Non riesco a seguirti, proseguo la lettura ma non credo di avere niente che possa aiutarti da dire....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Credo che a un figlio, ovviamente in età da ragione, sarebbe il caso di dirgli quante sfaccettature può avere e può prendere la vita. Di coppia in questo caso.
> Dannoso sarebbe fargli credere che l'amore fra due persone che si sono scelte e sposate può essere solo eterno.
> Dannoso fargli intendere che solo l'amore che ti fa battere all'impazzata il cuore, è quello che va ricercato.
> Perchè si potrebbe benissimo incorrere in persone che, da adulte, si troveranno a un certo punto della loro vita matrimoniale ad avere problemi. Problemi di comunicabilità, di stanchezze varie, di n. cose. Problemi che il cuore, te lo fanno fibrillare si, ma non di amore...e li...potrebbero perdere la testa per qualcun altro. E in nome dell'amore, in nome dei sentimenti, mollare tutto. Senza nemmeno cercare di razionalizzare il perchè e il percome si è arrivati a tanto.
> Insomma. *E' la vita vera che va insegnata*. *E più di tutto bisognerebbe cercare di inculcare il concetto di Impegno. Impegno, anche nel risolvere le cose*.



ti ho quotata e approvata
sul neretto: anch'io la pensavo così, ma più mia figlia cresce e più mi rendo conto che sarà lei ad assimilare la sua vita e a viverla, secondo la sua peculiarità e unicità di persona
e anche quanto impegno vorrà mettere, e in quali campi

ciò non mi esenta da mostrarle quotidianamente come si fa


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no Dany dai.
> Ho visto cose nella mia grande e ingombrante famiglia che seguendo il tuo discorso avrei dovuto essere non solo iper sensibile ma ormai già morta di dolore.
> E poi credo che la discriminante sia come si pongono i genitori.
> Certo è che se i miei, per esempio, mi avessero dato una educazione cattolica moralistica e poi avessi scoperto che tutti tradivano tutti certo è che mi sarei incazzata a biscia.
> ...


Non siamo genitori bigotti.
Vivono in un ambiente molto libero.
Quando loro stesse sbagliano, quando noi sbagliamo, l'errore viene ammesso serenamente. Siamo persone e tutti facciamo del nostro meglio. Non vivono con un'impostazione basata sul dover essere. Quando mia figlia meno piccola fa un pasticcio o un capriccio si parla delle conseguenze e di come rimediare ma le si dice anche che meno male che è una bambina viva, non una statuina. Non spacciamo noi stessi come modelli di perfezione. Non coltiviamo in loro standard di perfezione.


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non funziona così.
> I principi rimangono ma te li metti anche in tasca e ci fai un fiocco se affermare i principi significa far soffrire i tuoi figli.
> Il principio valido sarebbe che non si mente non si tradisce e si sceglie una persona alla volta.
> Bene.
> ...


Forse ti stai facendo davvero troppe paranoie.
Cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
Che devi fare la mogliettina fedele a tutti i costi? Qualcuno ti dirà che devi. Altri ti daranno risposte più morbide.
Vuoi sapere se è da prendere in considerazione una separazione, così avresti più tempo per stare con l'altro?
Boh. A me pare fantascienza. Ami tuo marito. State bene insieme e avete una bella famiglia. Che meraviglia...perchè mai dovresti buttare tutto alle ortiche e far soffrire le tue bimbe? 
Se è quello che ti turba, l'avere poco tempo per l'altro...beh, è lo scotto da pagare per tenere anche in piedi ciò che hai voluto e costruito finora. 
Ti ripeto, unica perplessità da parte mia è il rischio che corri. Se tu lo dovessi vedere più spesso, e instaurare una certa regolarità negli incontri, salirebbe anche la possibilità di essere scoperta.
E li. Vuoi o non vuoi una scelta la dovrai fare.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> E infatti mica ne sono fiera eh.
> Vado mica via sentendomi la mamma dell'anno.
> Vado via sentendomi una merda, e torno sentendomi felice e una merda insieme, e comunque di base mi tormento sull'evidenza che quando non mi prendo questo spazio arrivo a un punto che non ce la faccio più (e questo non mi rende migliore nemmeno come madre) e che quando lo faccio non faccio una bella cosa ( per loro).


Ma porca puttana, stai a casa appresso a ste creature tutto il giorno, mi spieghi esattamente cosa gli togli se una volta al mese ti prendi un po' per te e vai a scopare chi vuoi tu? Cosa le togli? Oh? Tu giustifichi il tuo malessere, che è solo tuo, appiccicando in torto alle bambine che NON ESISTE.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non funziona così.
> I principi rimangono ma te li metti anche in tasca e ci fai un fiocco se affermare i principi significa far soffrire i tuoi figli.
> Il principio valido sarebbe che non si mente non si tradisce e si sceglie una persona alla volta.
> Bene.
> ...


domanda : scusa, chi sei per affermare che non funziona così? 

considerazione mia e solo mia: continuo a pensare che tu dai troppa importanza a quello che pensano gli altri e a calibrare le tue riflessioni sull'immagine di te che può usicre

cioè: sembra che cammini sulle uova

siamo anche in periodo pasquale


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non siamo genitori bigotti.
> Vivono in un ambiente molto libero.
> Quando loro stesse sbagliano, quando noi sbagliamo, l'errore viene ammesso serenamente. Siamo persone e tutti facciamo del nostro meglio. Non vivono con un'impostazione basata sul dover essere. Quando mia figlia meno piccola fa un pasticcio o un capriccio si parla delle conseguenze e di come rimediare ma le si dice anche che meno male che è una bambina viva, non una statuina. Non spacciamo noi stessi come modelli di perfezione. Non coltiviamo in loro standard di perfezione.



non avevo, leggendoti, nessun dubbio in merito infatti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non siamo genitori bigotti.
> Vivono in un ambiente molto libero.
> Quando loro stesse sbagliano, quando noi sbagliamo, l'errore viene ammesso serenamente. Siamo persone e tutti facciamo del nostro meglio. Non vivono con un'impostazione basata sul dover essere. Quando mia figlia meno piccola fa un pasticcio o un capriccio si parla delle conseguenze e di come rimediare ma le si dice anche che meno male che è una bambina viva, non una statuina. Non spacciamo noi stessi come modelli di perfezione. Non coltiviamo in loro standard di perfezione.



e nonostante ciò ti senti una merda quando vai via per due ore


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nonostante ciò ti senti una merda quando vai via per due ore


...qualcosa non torna...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nonostante ciò ti senti una merda quando vai via per due ore


:up:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, stai a casa appresso a ste creature tutto il giorno, mi spieghi esattamente cosa gli togli se una volta al mese ti prendi un po' per te e vai a scopare chi vuoi tu? Cosa le togli? Oh? Tu giustifichi il tuo malessere, che è solo tuo, appiccicando in torto alle bambine che NON ESISTE.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nonostante ciò ti senti una merda quando vai via per due ore





Tebe ha detto:


> ...qualcosa non torna...


quoto


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

La realtà Anna è che sai che a tuo marito non starà bene la cosa, forse quando questa tua infatuazione sarà durata così tanto tempo da diventare una sorta di "matrimonio 2" e allora lui che tanto si è messo a disparte si smaronerà e se ne andrà via...distruggendo la famiglia che tu volevi e che tu hai lottato per avere un un amore che non volevi avere.

Bella li!


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Prima di tutto io non sono obbligata a rispondere a niente e nessuno. Lascia pure il tono di pretesa perché è veramente fuori luogo.
> Dico quello che voglio dire, rispondo a ciò per cui ho una risposta o che *per me* merita risposta.
> Detto questo.
> Non diciamo fesserie.
> ...


è certo ...nella tua concezione *egocentrica* ci sei solo tu e i tuoi problemi.
Ora ti rispondo da marito veramente incazzato...e dico che di mogli di questo genere
non ne abbiamo davvero necessità...tu sei dentro un forum e NON puoi stabilire a chi
rispondere e a chi no...ti scegli le domande e calibri le risposte.
Troppo comodo cara "Anna" !!!
Le vedrai le pretese del tuo caro maritino tra pochi anni...lascia diventare le ragazzine
un po' più grandi, che ora sono *infanti *e non possono valutare assolutamente nulla...
una è allattata e l'altra gioca con le bamboline.
ti ritroverai con una o più gomme sgonfie e nessuna ruota di ricambio,
"dall'alto" dei tuoi pretenziosi 28 o 29 anni. 
Una coppia è appunto una coppia. 
Le vedrai le "fesserie" vere della vita...altro che chattare su un forum....ma guarda
in faccia tuo marito per un paio d'ore e spiegagli la metà delle cose
che hai scritto qui dentro in decine di post.

Non vorrei essere al suo posto !!! Ma davvero...*spiegagli in faccia che vuoi bene
ad un altro !*
Buona prosecuzione con gli altri forumisti, loro si, capaci e meritevoli per essere
stati scelti dalla "moglie eletta".


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> La realtà Anna è che sai che a tuo marito non starà bene la cosa, forse quando questa tua infatuazione sarà durata così tanto tempo da diventare una sorta di "matrimonio 2" e allora lui che tanto si è messo a disparte si smaronerà e se ne andrà via...distruggendo la famiglia che tu volevi e che tu hai lottato per avere un un amore che non volevi avere.
> 
> Bella li!


Ti piacerebbe, eh?


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti piacerebbe, eh?


lo leggo poco incisivo, demotivato. Daniele le hai gia detto che è una vacca?


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

nessun amore per il marito
nessun amore per il padre dei suoi figli
*NESSUN AMORE*...

ma ci rendiamo conto ?

è un gesto estremo ma mi tocca approvare Daniele
il matrimonio2 è quanto di più folle ci si possa immaginare
ora spieghiamolo per piacere al marito-fesso del *matrimonio1. *


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è certo ...nella tua concezione *egocentrica* ci sei solo tu e i tuoi problemi.
> Ora ti rispondo da marito veramente incazzato...e dico che di mogli di questo genere
> non ne abbiamo davvero necessità...*tu sei dentro un forum e NON puoi stabilire a chi
> rispondere e a chi no...*ti scegli le domande e calibri le risposte.
> ...


Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahah! Rosicone che altro non sei, ma non è che siccome siamo su un forum uno deve rispondere a tutti a prescindere. Non sta scritto proprio da nessuna parte. Tu stai male davvero, eh. Tu e quell'altro campione qua sopra che non spera altro che a sta tizia dica male, come te. Con la differenza che per lo meno Daniele fa solo quello, tu vaneggi pure di birrette ed addominali per piacere alle donne, Dio buono pensa come stai messo.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahah! Rosicone che altro non sei, ma non è che siccome siamo su un forum uno deve rispondere a tutti a prescindere. Non sta scritto proprio da nessuna parte. Tu stai male davvero, eh. Tu e quell'altro campione qua sopra che non spera altro che a sta tizia dica male, come te. Con la differenza che per lo meno Daniele fa solo quello, tu vaneggi pure di birrette ed addominali per piacere alle donne, Dio buono pensa come stai messo.


ma rompimi i coglioni vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

e mollami !!!
pussa via


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> nessun amore per il marito
> nessun amore per il padre dei suoi figli
> *NESSUN AMORE*...
> 
> ...


Strano. Chi l'avrebbe mai detto.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ma rompimi i coglioni vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> e mollami !!!
> pussa via


Eh no. Siamo su un forum, mica posso scegliere. Troppo comodo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> lo leggo poco incisivo, demotivato. Daniele le hai gia detto che è una vacca?


Purtroppo oggi leggevo di "alesaggio" e di "Mutombo". Sono linguaggi tecnici che un po' disorientano chi come me è abituato a termini facili. Non vorrei che si passasse dal pulp a robe scientifiche.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no. Siamo su un forum, mica posso scegliere. Troppo comodo.



si ma vai a cagare....!
Ma davvero !


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è certo ...nella tua concezione *egocentrica* ci sei solo tu e i tuoi problemi.
> Ora ti rispondo da marito veramente incazzato...e dico che di mogli di questo genere
> non ne abbiamo davvero necessità...tu sei dentro un forum e NON puoi stabilire a chi
> rispondere e a chi no...ti scegli le domande e calibri le risposte.
> ...


Invornito io adoro mia moglie..ma voglio pure bene ad una'ltra..ocio non ho detto amore...ma un semplice tvb..e allora??'dove e'il problema???tu vivi sulla luna....nessuno spiega al consorte..si fa' e stop..capito mi hai??


----------



## Lui (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Purtroppo oggi leggevo di "alesaggio" e di "Mutombo". Sono linguaggi tecnici che un po' disorientano chi come me è abituato a termini facili. Non vorrei che si passasse dal pulp a robe scientifiche.


io l'ho sempre sostenuto che tu sei mooooooolto arrapato e con idee malsane in testa. quei termini sono nomi in codice usati su tradinet per indicare determinati usi sessuali. Alesaggio è "far scivolare dentro", capisci l'antifona.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> si ma vai a cagare....!
> Ma davvero !


Dai oh. Ma stai già mandando pm provandoci con utentesse a caso per poi andartene in quanto sputtanato? Salvo poi tornare alla chetichella con altro nick, ovviamente. Che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Invornito io adoro mia moglie..ma voglio pure bene ad una'ltra..ocio non ho detto amore...ma un semplice tvb..e allora??'dove e'il problema???tu vivi sulla luna....*nessuno spiega al consorte*..si fa' e stop..capito mi hai??



tu sei tu....e renditi conto che non sei la fonte della ragione
e voi non sempre siete dalla parte del giusto.
Lascia rispondere alla signora, dai che non ha bisogno dei vostri
interventi _ad adiuvandum_


ah no, ma lei sceglie gli interlocutori...è vero noi miserrimi 
non possiamo competere, viviamo di realtà e non di balle.  
Continuate nella vostra esistenza menzognera ma non pretendete
di avere l'appoggio pieno di tutti.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è certo ...nella tua concezione *egocentrica* ci sei solo tu e i tuoi problemi.
> Ora ti rispondo da marito veramente incazzato...e dico che di mogli di questo genere
> non ne abbiamo davvero necessità...tu sei dentro un forum e NON puoi stabilire a chi
> rispondere e a chi no...ti scegli le domande e calibri le risposte.
> ...



ospite, vediamo di disinnescare queste potenziali polveriere che non fanno bene alle tue coronarie 

devi mettere in conto che nell'universo mondo esistono donne così

piuttosto, una domanda:
perchè quando una donna sceglie e calibra in fase di seduzione vi prende così tanto, mentre quando lo fa raccontando una storia come questa vi fa partire l'embolo?
è una curiosità , nulla più

considera una fortuna che non sia tua moglie e avanti col lunedì :mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> piuttosto, una domanda:
> perchè quando una donna sceglie e calibra in fase di seduzione vi prende così tanto, mentre quando lo fa raccontando una storia come questa vi fa partire l'embolo?
> è una curiosità , nulla più


Hai presente la volpe e l'uva?



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> considera una fortuna che non sia tua moglie e avanti col lunedì :mrgreen:


Se AnnaKarenina è una brava mamma e una brava moglie, suo marito non è così sfortunato, suvvia. C'è di peggio nella vita che una puntata al motel al mese.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ospite, vediamo di disinnescare queste potenziali polveriere che non fanno bene alle tue coronarie
> 
> devi mettere in conto che nell'universo mondo esistono donne così
> 
> ...


Ma il punto è che l'amico è stato cornificato dalla moglie. Proprio per quellos ta così. Oltre al fatto che la natura a volte è cattiva, dico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Hai presente la volpe e l'uva?
> 
> 
> Se AnnaKarenina è una brava mamma e una brava moglie, *suo marito non è così sfortunato*, suvvia. C'è di peggio nella vita che una puntata al motel al mese.



ma guarda che io concordo appieno, è lei che fa di tutto per demolirsi


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh. Ma stai già mandando pm provandoci con utentesse a caso per poi andartene in quanto sputtanato? Salvo poi tornare alla chetichella con altro nick, ovviamente. Che te lo dico a fare.



Prova a non dire nulla ci fai più figura. Eventualmente potresti rispondere restando in tema, anche scassando a chi non la pensa come te. ma rispondendo rimanendo in tema. Vorrei far notare che J and bì a tutte quelle persone che non la pensano come lui ed esprimono un parere risponde sempre nella stessa maniera, cioè andando ot ed insultando, a parte quando si aprono quei 3d dove ci si bacia due volte ci si lecca due volte e la si infila due volte, con mogli e amanti annesse, moglie una amanti tante cassiera una soltanto. 

Le virgole ed i punti sono pochi ma Gioacchino forte della sua intelligenza capirà :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prova a non dire nulla ci fai più figura. Eventualmente potresti rispondere restando in tema, anche scassando a chi non la pensa come te. ma rispondendo rimanendo in tema. Vorrei far notare che J and bì a tutte quelle persone che non la pensano come lui ed esprimono un parere risponde sempre nella stessa maniera, cioè andando ot ed insultando, a parte quando si aprono quei 3d dove ci si bacia due volte ci si lecca due volte e la si infila due volte, con mogli e amanti annesse, moglie una amanti tante cassiera una soltanto.
> 
> Le virgole ed i punti sono pochi ma Gioacchino forte della sua intelligenza capirà :carneval:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Fai notare, si. Bravo.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Forse ti stai facendo davvero troppe paranoie.
> Cosa vuoi sentirti dire?
> Che devi fare la mogliettina fedele a tutti i costi? Qualcuno ti dirà che devi. Altri ti daranno risposte più morbide.
> Vuoi sapere se è da prendere in considerazione una separazione, così avresti più tempo per stare con l'altro?
> ...


No, vedere poco l'altro e' una cosa inevitabile per molte ragioni logistiche, non è quello il problema.
Certo non vorrei aspettare due anni tra ogni incontro. E si', i rischi salgono.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, stai a casa appresso a ste creature tutto il giorno, mi spieghi esattamente cosa gli togli se una volta al mese ti prendi un po' per te e vai a scopare chi vuoi tu? Cosa le togli? Oh? Tu giustifichi il tuo malessere, che è solo tuo, appiccicando in torto alle bambine che NON ESISTE.


Può darsi. 
Può benissimo darsi.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e nonostante ciò ti senti una merda quando vai via per due ore


Si. Nonostante ciò mi sento una merda se vado via per due ore per questa ragione (andassi davvero dalla parrucchiera e loro non volessero venire non mi sentirei una merda).


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma guarda che io concordo appieno, è lei che fa di tutto per demolirsi


Lo so. Mi riferivo ad ospiteG, il quale pare non conoscere quali benefici potrebbe avere da una moglie rigenerata e rilassata dall'aver concesso  a se stessa 2 meritate ore del proprio tempo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Invornito io adoro mia moglie..*ma voglio pure bene ad un'altra.*.ocio non ho detto amore...ma un semplice tvb..e allora??'dove e'il problema???tu vivi sulla luna....nessuno spiega al consorte..si fa' e stop..capito mi hai??



attento, Lothar...mi raccomando 

ma pure tvb sugli sms?

at salut


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Può darsi.
> Può benissimo darsi.


Ma sicuro. Poi possiamo raccontarcela per altre millemila pagine, mica no. Sei TU che stai male, non per loro, per TE STESSA.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! Fai notare, si. Bravo.


Effettivamente.... potresti rileggerti, ma soprattutto rileggere ospite e rispondere alle sue rimanendo in tema, cosa che non hai fatto e nemmeno stai facendo con me che cerco di fartelo notare. Bella la tua risata. da sguaiato isterico.


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Io molto chiara con mio marito 
Detto anche che ho pensato di rifarmi vita con l uomo x il quale io avuto sbandata

Dura
Stronza
Lo so

Lui dice non è possibile
Lasciamo il tempo

Ma intanto lasensaz e come quella che se c'è un altro almeno ti tenda felice in casa

Vi giuro
Come se sapesse 
Non so se sbaglio io
Se crede banfi

O come dice mia smicasa che non comprometterò mai la famiglia


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Approvato Joey, disapprovato OspiteG per ragione talmente ovvie che non sto qui a dirlo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Si. Nonostante ciò mi sento una merda se vado via per due ore per questa ragione (andassi davvero dalla parrucchiera e loro non volessero venire non mi sentirei una merda).


va bene
e poi? questa sensazione permane per più o meno di cinque minuti?
perché credo che tu sappia che sentirsi una merda, o comunque inadeguata, alla lunga logora la tua resa all'interno del nucleo familiare e del rapporto di coppia


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

sempre più sorprendente questa discussione....
non sapevo che ci fosse una coppia.

cado dal pero.



:rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io molto chiara con mio marito
> Detto anche che ho pensato di rifarmi vita con l uomo x il quale io avuto sbandata
> 
> Dura
> ...


La tua situazione non è la medesima di AnnaKarenina, non c'è confronto da poter fare.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ospite, vediamo di disinnescare queste potenziali polveriere che non fanno bene alle tue coronarie
> 
> devi mettere in conto che nell'universo mondo esistono donne così
> 
> ...



Sicura che sia la donna a sedurre? 

Che poi conosciamo tutti quanto l'uomo possa essere meschino e maschilista, quindi a questo punto siamo sempre sicuri che sia la donna a sedurre o l'uomo si fa forza di essere uno stronzo e scopa vedendo soltanto un buco? 

Guarda che non è una provocazione, potrebbe essere un'alternativa per chi la pensa come te, io ad esempio la penso come te.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è certo ...nella tua concezione *egocentrica* ci sei solo tu e i tuoi problemi.
> Ora ti rispondo da marito veramente incazzato...e dico che di mogli di questo genere
> non ne abbiamo davvero necessità...tu sei dentro un forum e NON puoi stabilire a chi
> rispondere e a chi no...ti scegli le domande e calibri le risposte.
> ...


Ma tu pretendi risposte e poi manco le leggi?
Io e mio marito abbiamo già parlato.
Ti è chiaro?
Che non vorresti essere al suo posto lo credo bene. Penso che anche lui farebbe volentieri a meno di starci in certi momenti.
Però calmati, via.



ospite "g" ha detto:


> nessun amore per il marito
> nessun amore per il padre dei suoi figli
> *NESSUN AMORE*...
> 
> ...


Nessun amore?
L'hai stabilito tu?
Annamo bene...



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sicuro. Poi possiamo raccontarcela per altre millemila pagine, mica no. Sei TU che stai male, non per loro, per TE STESSA.


Beh certo, io non sto un fiore.
Ma non sto un fiore anche perché ho paura per loro. Il resto me lo smazzerei con più semplicità.
Anche perché mal che si vuole non duole.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ti correggo meglio...le donne dovrebbero essere supportate un poco di più dalle donne, perchè a parole tante donne dicono quello che dici tu, ma tra invidie, cazzi e sollazzi il mondo femminile è così pieno di apparenza da pazzia.
> 
> Ti spiego meglio, io sono dell'idea che siamo esseri umani e che la perfezione è ben lungi da noi...quando ci sono dei cari amici invitati a casa mia e della mia compagna o i nostri genitori, io metto in ordine, ma sicuramente non si vede l'aspetto lindo e polito delle grandi manovre (che io evito di fare preferendo un continuo lavoro giornaliero in tutti i punti), ma mia compagna invece vuole la perfezione e quindi...per una cena abbiamo il WC così pulito, così stupendo...che mi chiedo che ci stiamo a fare a mangiare in sala o in cucina? Il WC è il trogolo perfetto, no???
> Insito in lei che si lamenta di quello che fa e del poco tempo che ha per se c'è questo bug del mostrare tutto perfetto...cosa che mi da alquanto fastidio.





Daniele ha detto:


> Ma l'area genitoriale è anche insegnare alcune cose ai figli, direi che è alquanto ipocrita il genitore con amante che vuole insegnare ai figli cosa sia l'onestà, non ha le carte in regola per capire cosa sia, come può spiegarlo ai figli o rendere noto ai figli perchè l'onestà è importante?
> Poi se mi si dice che l'ipocrisia è un'arma perfetta per essere ottimi genitori, allora va bene!





Daniele ha detto:


> Mah, un serial killer è più sereno se può ammazzare spesso, magari ha anche moglie o marito ed è più giocoso o giocosa in casa, perchè non dovrebbe? Non deve perchè è sbagliato e lo stare del bene facendo del male è una aberrazione di questi ultimi anni.
> Chi tradisce ha delle scuse? No, che impari a convivere con la di persona che è e a prepararsi ai conti da pagare se scoperti, nient'altro.


Ti ho tolto una parola per potere quotare tutti e tre questi post che approvo (pur con l'esempio, diciamo, un po' :mrgreen:estremo)


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

Insomma, per l'ennesima volta... VIVE L'AMOUR!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ho tolto una parola per potere quotare tutti e tre questi post che approvo (pur con l'esempio, diciamo, un po' :mrgreen:estremo)



Falqui? :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma come si fa a paragonare l'infedeltà a degli omicidi?
> Non ho parole.
> E poi si, chi ti dice che chi tradisce non si accetti e non prenda in considerazione i rischi?
> Io lo farei. E comunque poco mi importerebbe se mio marito mi avesse tradito in passato. Non sarebbero certo questi i nostri problemi.
> ...


Se tuo marito scoprisse che tu non riesci a rinunciare a un uomo che hai avuto prima di lui sentirebbe tutta la vostra storia, matrimonio e figli, una falsità. Se tu gli spiegassi che l'altro è, come è, una cosa diversa sentirebbe di essere stato usato come mezzo riproduttivo (in senso ampio, come buon padre) e mai amato. Io penso sentirebbe così.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bacio accademico su entrambe le chiappe!E con questo abbiamo risolto il problema della disoccupazione in italia!Solo una cosa:chi cazzo va a suonare l'organo del conte dentro le chiese con la sua faccia da culo?


Ma che c'entra deve suonare non dir messa. E se dice che va in una chiesa e lì va e non una chiesa amica non c'è problema lavorativo. Poi la Chiesa è basata sul perdono: se non fossimo tutti peccatori Gesù cosa veniva a fare?


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra deve suonare non dir messa. E se dice che va in una chiesa e lì va e non una chiesa amica non c'è problema lavorativo.* Poi la Chiesa è basata sul perdono*: se non fossimo tutti peccatori Gesù cosa veniva a fare?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa Brunè, non è per te è per la frase.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avere delle perplessità sul fatto che un traditore seriale possa essere un bravo genitore?non escludo la cosa,ci mancherebbe,ma quale esempio può essere?quale credibilità può avere* una volta scoperto*?


Questa eventualità non viene considerata.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tuo marito scoprisse che tu non riesci a rinunciare a un uomo che hai avuto prima di lui sentirebbe tutta la vostra storia, matrimonio e figli, una falsità. Se tu gli spiegassi che l'altro è, come è, una cosa diversa *sentirebbe di essere stato usato come mezzo riproduttivo* (in senso ampio, come buon padre) e mai amato. Io penso sentirebbe così.


io invece penso che questo, per quanto naturale d'acchito, sia sbagliato, non tenga conto della complessità delle cose. Non so precisamente come mi sentirei al suo posto, ma preferisco pensare che mi sentirei triste, addolorata, nel sapere di essere stata solo il suo 90, 95%. Non penserei, anzi saprei di essere stata altro che un mero mezzo riproduttivo.
Io credo, Brunetta, che il meccanismo "se non è tutto è niente" è un errore madornale, specialmente nei rapporti umani. Posso solo sperare di non essere il 90%, o di non provare 90% per qualcuno. Solo questo. Il resto è vivere.
Come diceva AnnaKarenina: la regola sarebbe amare una persona alla volta. Ma se non è così, e nemmeno lo si cerca, per inciso, il fare il minore dei mali, forse, è l'unica. O comunque non è banalizzabile, non è riducibile al "ma allora...". O non è detto. Io credo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sicura che sia la donna a sedurre?
> 
> Che poi conosciamo tutti quanto l'uomo possa essere meschino e maschilista, quindi a *questo punto siamo sempre sicuri che sia la donna a sedurre* o l'uomo si fa forza di essere uno stronzo e scopa vedendo soltanto un buco?
> 
> Guarda che non è una provocazione, potrebbe essere un'alternativa per chi la pensa come te, io ad esempio la penso come te.


ti dirò che non ne sono sicura proprio per nulla
almeno: a me non è mai successo di sedurre consapevolmente

mi riferivo al fatto che, mi sembra, molti uomini apprezzano il non detto, il gioco del dare e togliere, il mistero che sanno creare certe donne.....quando si tratta di manovre di avvicinamento
quando invece c'è da confrontarsi sul concreto quello stesso atteggiamento viene criticato


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tuo marito scoprisse che tu non riesci a rinunciare a un uomo che hai avuto prima di lui sentirebbe tutta la vostra storia, matrimonio e figli, una falsità. Se tu gli spiegassi che l'altro è, come è, una cosa diversa sentirebbe di essere stato usato come mezzo riproduttivo (in senso ampio, come buon padre) e mai amato. Io penso sentirebbe così.


No, questa possibilità non si è affatto concretizzata. Questo non è proprio in questione.
Non vede le cose in questo modo.
Vede la nostra vita e il nostro legame come la vita "vera" e l'altro come una dipendenza da cui non riesco a liberarmi.
Non dubita della verità di quanto esiste tra me e lui perché "mi conosce e se non ci fossero miei slanci autentici alla base col cazzo sarei rimasta".
A sua volta se lui non sentisse che la nostra storia e' in qualche modo superiore al permanere dell'altro col cazzo che sarebbe rimasto.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Nessun amore?
> L'hai stabilito tu?
> Annamo bene...


certo certo "Karenina"...lo stabilisci tu invece cos'è l'amore:
prendere per i fondelli le persone !
Ma ripeto, tu NON devi rispondere a me, misero ignorante
con l'anello al naso, devi fare un riassuntino degli *82 post* che hai
scritto qui dentro e parlarne con lui, il diretto interessato ,
non prima di avergli detto che non
solo ami l'altro, ma che ne hai parlato abbondantemente inaudita altera parte
su questo ottimo forum.

Le reazioni le lasciamo tutte a te.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

QUOTE=Chiara Matraini;1105765]definisci bravo genitore
quando uno può dirsi bravo genitore?

mi rivolgo a tutti: 
per favore, non si cominci con la solfa che chi non ha figli non può esprimere la sua in merito[/QUOTE][video=youtube;q7CX_5D6y6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7CX_5D6y6E[/video][


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se tuo marito scoprisse che tu non riesci a rinunciare a un uomo che hai avuto prima di lui sentirebbe tutta la vostra storia, matrimonio e figli, una falsità. Se tu gli spiegassi che l'altro è, come è, una cosa diversa sentirebbe di essere stato usato come mezzo riproduttivo (in senso ampio, come buon padre) e mai amato. Io penso sentirebbe così.


Da quello che dice Anna il marito ha sempre saputo del legame che unisce lei all'altro uomo.
E non vuole indagare in profondità.
Si vede che lei è una donna speciale, che lo fa sentire bene e amato. Una donna intelligente, probabilmente colta, brillante e divertente. Ottima madre, dotata di enorme pazienza con i suoi figli. Insomma, lo rende felice e gli rende sereno e desiderato il ritorno a casa dopo il lavoro.
E allora, che motivo ci sarebbe per andare ad indagare. Forse solo del cieco masochismo.
Come reagirebbe mio marito se scoprisse (parlando per ipostesi) che io ho agito come Anna? Male ovviamanete, come inizialmemte chiunque vedendosi lo stato delle cose sbattuto in faccia.
Ma ciò non è detto che debba avvenire. Non deve avvenire.
Ripeto. E sono assolutamente sincera. Se mio marito avesse un'amante e avere questo diversivo lo facesse essere un uomo più  comprensivo, allegro in casa e meno rigido con me...ma ben venga!!!!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> certo certo "Karenina"...lo stabilisci tu invece cos'è l'amore:
> prendere per i fondelli le persone !
> Ma ripeto, tu NON devi rispondere a me, misero ignorante
> con l'anello al naso, devi fare un riassuntino degli *82 post* che hai
> ...


Io non ambisco a stabilire proprio niente. Le generalizzazioni le lascio volentieri ad altri.
Ti ribadisco però che qui non è stato detto sostanzialmente niente che mio marito non sappia già. 
Perciò cambia canzone.
Davvero sentendoti cantare questa mi sorge più di un dubbio sulla tua capacità di comprensione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, questa possibilità non si è affatto concretizzata. Questo non è proprio in questione.
> Non vede le cose in questo modo.
> Vede la nostra vita e il nostro legame come la vita "vera" e l'altro come una dipendenza da cui non riesco a liberarmi.
> Non dubita della verità di quanto esiste tra me e lui perché "mi conosce e se non ci fossero miei slanci autentici alla base col cazzo sarei rimasta".
> A sua volta se lui non sentisse che la nostra storia e' in qualche modo superiore al permanere dell'altro col cazzo che sarebbe rimasto.


:up:


c'è troppo dolore, però. Come dicevo ieri o l'altro ieri, la tua parte cerca di ridurla. L'ottica del "minore dei mali" vale anche per te...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io invece penso che questo, per quanto naturale d'acchito, sia sbagliato, non tenga conto della complessità delle cose. Non so precisamente come mi sentirei al suo posto, ma preferisco pensare che mi sentirei triste, addolorata, nel sapere di essere stata solo il suo 90, 95%. Non penserei, anzi saprei di essere stata altro che un mero mezzo riproduttivo.
> Io credo, Brunetta, che il meccanismo "se non è tutto è niente" è un errore madornale, specialmente nei rapporti umani. Posso solo sperare di non essere il 90%, o di non provare 90% per qualcuno. Solo questo. Il resto è vivere.


Esatto, le nostre considerazioni coincidono più o meno con queste. Chiaramente essendo coinvolti, con meno aplombe.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Da quello che dice Anna il marito ha sempre saputo del legame che unisce lei all'altro uomo.
> E non vuole indagare in profondità.
> Si vede che lei è una donna speciale, che lo fa sentire bene e amato. Una donna intelligente, probabilmente colta, brillante e divertente. Ottima madre, dotata di enorme pazienza con i suoi figli. Insomma, lo rende felice e gli rende sereno e desiderato il ritorno a casa dopo il lavoro.
> E allora, che motivo ci sarebbe per andare ad indagare. Forse solo del cieco masochismo.
> ...



verde mio.
Il neretto è quello che ho sempre asserito.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Prima di tutto io non sono obbligata a rispondere a niente e nessuno. Lascia pure il tono di pretesa perché è veramente fuori luogo.
> Dico quello che voglio dire, rispondo a ciò per cui ho una risposta o che per me merita risposta.
> Detto questo.
> Non diciamo fesserie.
> ...



quoto...
e non credo che siano cazzazzi degli altri il rapporto con tuo marito o le tue figlie ...
e neanceh che tu lo metta io dubbio....


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se è il figlio a farsi beccare a tradire la fidanzata dopo una vita di insegnamenti moralistici?



Ti dirò 
dopo anni cercare di far capire cose alla mia "bambina" ho notato compiacere che le ha capite 
benissimo e sono fiera di lei...:mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Io non ambisco a stabilire proprio niente. Le generalizzazioni le lascio volentieri ad altri.
> Ti ribadisco però che qui non è stato detto sostanzialmente niente che mio marito non sappia già.
> Perciò cambia canzone.
> Davvero sentendoti cantare questa mi sorge più di un dubbio sulla tua capacità di comprensione.


Anna, cambio un attimo prospettiva.
Ti chiedo dell'altro.
Lui cosa prova per te? Chiedo questo, perchè forse, sentendosi lui il tuo 5% potrebbe soffrirne.
Sapere che hai scelto tuo marito per qualità che lui non ha non credo faccia poi così tanto piacere.
Ti chiede mai di lasciare la tua famiglia?
Sempre ovviamente che ti "ami" (passatmi il termine).  Ti mette per caso pressioni?
Immagino che abbia una vita al di fuori di voi. Una compagna?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Falqui? :mrgreen:


:up::carneval::up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Esatto, le nostre considerazioni coincidono più o meno con queste. Chiaramente essendo coinvolti, con meno aplombe.


ah, sapessi quanto poco aplomb avevo mentre scrivevo, o nella mia vita...
riesco ad immaginare, vedere, anche il dolore suo. Ti ama, sa che ci sei, che ci siete, che lo ami. Ma sa che manca qualcosa. Forse lo accetta molto a fatica, e lo accetta per te. Insomma, capisco bene che sia dura, anche per te che lo sai.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io invece penso che questo, per quanto naturale d'acchito, sia sbagliato, non tenga conto della complessità delle cose. Non so precisamente come mi sentirei al suo posto, ma preferisco pensare che mi sentirei triste, addolorata, nel sapere di essere stata solo il suo 90, 95%. Non penserei, anzi saprei di essere stata altro che un mero mezzo riproduttivo.
> Io credo, Brunetta, che il meccanismo "se non è tutto è niente" è un errore madornale, specialmente nei rapporti umani. Posso solo sperare di non essere il 90%, o di non provare 90% per qualcuno. Solo questo. Il resto è vivere.
> Come diceva AnnaKarenina: la regola sarebbe amare una persona alla volta. Ma se non è così, e nemmeno lo si cerca, per inciso, il fare il minore dei mali, forse, è l'unica. O comunque non è banalizzabile, non è riducibile al "ma allora...". O non è detto. Io credo.


Hai ragione, è sbagliato. Ma una persona tradita così sentirebbe in questo modo.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...qualcosa non torna...



L'ho pensato anche io


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, questa possibilità non si è affatto concretizzata. Questo non è proprio in questione.
> Non vede le cose in questo modo.
> Vede la nostra vita e il nostro legame come la vita "vera" e l'altro come una dipendenza da cui non riesco a liberarmi.
> Non dubita della verità di quanto esiste tra me e lui perché "mi conosce e se non ci fossero miei slanci autentici alla base col cazzo sarei rimasta".
> A sua volta se lui non sentisse che la nostra storia e' in qualche modo superiore al permanere dell'altro col cazzo che sarebbe rimasto.


E ha ragione?


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Da quello che dice Anna il marito ha sempre saputo del legame che unisce lei all'altro uomo.
> E non vuole indagare in profondità.
> Si vede che lei è una donna speciale, che lo fa sentire bene e amato. Una donna intelligente, probabilmente colta, brillante e divertente. Ottima madre, dotata di enorme pazienza con i suoi figli. Insomma, lo rende felice e gli rende sereno e desiderato il ritorno a casa dopo il lavoro.
> E allora, che motivo ci sarebbe per andare ad indagare. Forse solo del cieco masochismo.
> ...


al dl là del tradimento a me sembrerebbe semplicemente una sconfitta...se stare con me non lo rende così può ritenersi libero.che stiamo assieme a fare?


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è certo ...nella tua concezione *egocentrica* ci sei solo tu e i tuoi problemi.
> Ora ti rispondo da marito veramente incazzato...e dico che di mogli di questo genere
> non ne abbiamo davvero necessità...*tu sei dentro un forum e NON puoi stabilire a chi
> rispondere e a chi no...*ti scegli le domande e calibri le risposte.
> ...



perchè?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione, è sbagliato. Ma una persona tradita così sentirebbe in questo modo.



nel primo momento, appunto d'acchito, senz'altro. Poi c'è l'elaborazione, la riflessione, il riconoscimento di quello che si  è avuto e che si è stati. Che magari è lontanissimo dall'essere niente.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

E' naturale che chi è stato tradito capisce meglio chi si trova in questa condizione e che chi tradisce o ha tradito capisce chi tradisce. Appunto per questo si può dare più credito ai primi nel dire come si sente un tradito e ai secondi per un traditore. Siamo qui per questo, no? Se i primi negano che il traditore possa sentirsi in colpa e i secondi che il tradito veda negato tutto il rapporto ci si può credere.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel primo momento, appunto d'acchito, senz'altro.* Poi *c'è l'elaborazione, la riflessione, il riconoscimento di quello che si  è avuto e che si è stati. Che magari è lontanissimo dall'essere niente.


Molto poi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Beh certo, io non sto un fiore.
> Ma non sto un fiore anche perché ho paura per loro. Il resto me lo smazzerei con più semplicità.
> Anche perché mal che si vuole non duole.


Un conto è aver paura per loro, un altro è non rintenersi buone madri (o di non comportarsi come tali) ad minchiam. Tu ha paura per loro nella misura in cui pensi che che sia difficile PER TE portare avanti questa situazione. Molto semplice.


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al dl là del tradimento a me sembrerebbe semplicemente una sconfitta...se stare con me non lo rende così può ritenersi libero.che stiamo assieme a fare?


Due persone possono benissimo non stare più bene insieme per una serie di ragioni. Ragioni che possono risolversi con il tempo, forse.
Si potrebbe benissimo trovare in una persona esterna alla famiglia una consolazione al momento duro. Ritrovare il gusto di essere corteggiati, sentirsi addosso quel pizzico di adrenalina che ti dà l'energia per provare anche a risolvere i problemi che hai in casa. Sentirsi la testa più leggera.
Sentirsi più umani e fallibili. Vedere forse la vita meno in bianco o nero, con meno rigidità.
Non mi sentirei per nulla sconfitta, anche perchè sono la prima a credere che nella vita si Sceglie una persona e si cerca di impegnarsi nei momenti duri per far funzionare le cose (soprattutto quando si è pensato di mettere al mondo dei figli)...ma non ci si può impedire di desiderare anche altri nel corso della vita. 
Finora sono stata fedele, pur avendo occasioni. Lo sono stata semplicemente perchè non è mai "scattato nulla". E sono comunque in una situazione di merda, perchè essere traditi o tradire non è la causa di tutti i mali della coppia. Non  escludo che possa capitarmi. Non credo nella fedeltà sessuale.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nel primo momento, appunto d'acchito, senz'altro. Poi c'è l'elaborazione, la riflessione, il riconoscimento di quello che si  è avuto e che si è stati. Che magari è lontanissimo dall'essere niente.


Sai che il poi può essere 6 mesi, può essere  1 anno, può essere 2 anni....può essere 10 anni? Lo sai che il tempo che intercorre dal momento al poi sono tutti danni che si becca il tradito dentro al proprio animo e che dopo che ha elaborato quel poi il tradito deve trovarsi faccia a faccia con quello che è diventato? Una mia amica ci ha messo 3 anni ad uscirne...e tutt'ora corre come una forsennata come se fosse una dipendenza, perchè si è così convinta che la corsa sia motivo di vita (per uscire dalla sua empasse) che appena ha avuto problemi ad un ginocchio è caduta in depressione.
Si supera? Si! Rimane il segno? Si! Il segno può essere ostativo per una vita felice? Si!


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non credo nella fedeltà sessuale.


Questo è il primo alibi usato dai traditori, che però stanno ben zitti nel dirlo "CHIARAMENTE" al partner.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Da quello che dice Anna il marito ha sempre saputo del legame che unisce lei all'altro uomo.
> E non vuole indagare in profondità.
> Si vede che lei è una donna speciale, che lo fa sentire bene e amato. Una donna intelligente, probabilmente colta, brillante e divertente. Ottima madre, dotata di enorme pazienza con i suoi figli. Insomma, lo rende felice e gli rende sereno e desiderato il ritorno a casa dopo il lavoro.
> E allora, che motivo ci sarebbe per andare ad indagare. Forse solo del cieco masochismo.
> ...



insomma ....
Se mio marito per essere cosi con me avesse bisogno di avere un'amante 
forse mi porrei qulche domanda...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *E' naturale che chi è stato tradito capisce meglio chi si trova in questa condizione e che chi tradisce o ha tradito capisce chi tradisce*. Appunto per questo si può dare più credito ai primi nel dire come si sente un tradito e ai secondi per un traditore. Siamo qui per questo, no? Se i primi negano che il traditore possa sentirsi in colpa e i secondi che il tradito veda negato tutto il rapporto ci si può credere.



sì, ci si può credere, io per esempio ci credo
ma sul neretto dissento fortemente


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Due persone possono benissimo non stare più bene insieme per una serie di ragioni. Ragioni che possono risolversi con il tempo, forse.
> Si potrebbe benissimo trovare in una persona esterna alla famiglia una consolazione al momento duro. Ritrovare il gusto di essere corteggiati, sentirsi addosso quel pizzico di adrenalina che ti dà l'energia per provare anche a risolvere i problemi che hai in casa. Sentirsi la testa più leggera.
> Sentirsi più umani e fallibili. Vedere forse la vita meno in bianco o nero, con meno rigidità.
> Non mi sentirei per nulla sconfitta, anche perchè sono la prima a credere che nella vita si Sceglie una persona e si cerca di impegnarsi nei momenti duri per far funzionare le cose (soprattutto quando si è pensato di mettere al mondo dei figli)...*ma non ci si può impedire di desiderare anche altri nel corso della vita.
> *Finora sono stata fedele, pur avendo occasioni. Lo sono stata semplicemente perchè non è mai "scattato nulla". E sono comunque in una situazione di merda, perchè essere traditi o tradire non è la causa di tutti i mali della coppia. Non escludo che possa capitarmi. Non credo nella fedeltà sessuale.


certo , però se mio marito per stare bene e sorridere alla vita ha bisogno di un'altra non vedo sbocchi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' naturale che chi è stato tradito capisce meglio chi si trova in questa condizione e che chi tradisce o ha tradito capisce chi tradisce. Appunto per questo si può dare più credito ai primi nel dire come si sente un tradito e ai secondi per un traditore. Siamo qui per questo, no? Se i primi negano che il traditore possa sentirsi in colpa e i secondi che il tradito veda negato tutto il rapporto ci si può credere.


io non ho mai pensato di essere stata niente, per quel che vale. Ho pensato e penso una discreta quantità di cose pesantissime, ma non questa e nemmeno quella di sentirmi umiliata.


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Due persone possono benissimo non stare più bene insieme per una serie di ragioni. Ragioni che possono risolversi con il tempo, forse.
> Si potrebbe benissimo trovare in una persona esterna alla famiglia una consolazione al momento duro. Ritrovare il gusto di essere corteggiati, sentirsi addosso quel pizzico di adrenalina che ti dà l'energia per provare anche a risolvere i problemi che hai in casa. Sentirsi la testa più leggera.
> Sentirsi più umani e fallibili. Vedere forse la vita meno in bianco o nero, con meno rigidità.
> Non mi sentirei per nulla sconfitta, anche perchè sono la prima a credere che nella vita si Sceglie una persona e si cerca di impegnarsi nei momenti duri per far funzionare le cose (soprattutto quando si è pensato di mettere al mondo dei figli)...ma non ci si può impedire di desiderare anche altri nel corso della vita.
> Finora sono stata fedele, pur avendo occasioni. Lo sono stata semplicemente perchè non è mai "scattato nulla". E sono comunque in una situazione di merda, perchè essere traditi o tradire non è la causa di tutti i mali della coppia. Non  escludo che possa capitarmi. Non credo nella fedeltà sessuale.


Non credo alla fedeltà sessuale. A dirla tutta non credo quasi più a nulla di quello che gira intorno al cosiddetto "amore".

Ma da qui a credere che il mettersi a novanta con un altro possa aiutare a risolvere i problemi con il coniuge... francamente mi pare una bella balla che ci si racconta.


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> al dl là del tradimento a me sembrerebbe semplicemente una sconfitta...se stare con me non lo rende così può ritenersi libero.che stiamo assieme a fare?


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ci si può credere, io per esempio ci credo
> ma sul neretto dissento fortemente


Perché dissenti? Io sono certa che chi prende una sberla sa meglio cosa sente di chi la dà. Del resto la soddisfazione che prova chi la dà non è capita da chi non ne ha mai data una. Io non capisco chi fuma ma non pretendo di dire loro che fa schifo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ci si può credere, io per esempio ci credo
> ma sul neretto dissento fortemente


e comunque, sì, sono daccordo con te. Magari non dissentirei proprio con forza, ma mi trovi d'accordo. Poi, sai dipende da storia a storia. Se ne leggono di alcune...


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Questo è il primo alibi usato dai traditori, che però stanno ben zitti nel dirlo "CHIARAMENTE" al partner.


Magari non lo dice perchè non crede che per l'altra persona sia così assolutamente importante. Non credendoci tu in prima persona, proietti sull'altro il fatto che non sia una tragedia.
Personalmente mi sarei sentita malissimo se mio marito in passato mi avesse confessato di essersi innamorato di un'altra. Se avesse deciso di mollarci per lei. Ma perchè avrei perso lui.
Ma una scopata, un diversivo, un "amicizia sui generis". per me è un altro discorso. 
Ora come ora ovviamente è tutto diverso, siamo in una tale tempesta che non ci sono più certezze di nessun tipo. E per questo dico...almeno fossimo in questo stato per un tradimento, almeno daremmo la colpa a un fatto ben determinato.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non ho mai pensato di essere stata niente, per quel che vale. Ho pensato e penso una discreta quantità di cose pesantissime, ma non questa e nemmeno quella di sentirmi umiliata.


Hai avuto una bruttissima esperienza ma non simile a quella del marito di AK.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Magari non lo dice perchè non crede che per l'altra persona sia così assolutamente importante. Non credendoci tu in prima persona, proietti sull'altro il fatto che non sia una tragedia.
> Personalmente mi sarei sentita malissimo se mio marito in passato mi avesse confessato di essersi innamorato di un'altra. Se avesse deciso di mollarci per lei. Ma perchè avrei perso lui.
> Ma una scopata, un diversivo, un "amicizia sui generis". per me è un altro discorso.
> Ora come ora ovviamente è tutto diverso, siamo in una tale tempesta che non ci sono più certezze di nessun tipo. E per questo dico...almeno fossimo in questo stato per un tradimento, almeno daremmo la colpa a un fatto ben determinato.


Ma un tradimento non è un'esperienza isolata, fine a se stessa che non comporta altro e non porta conseguenze.


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Ma come si può essere così macchine dall'essere sicuri che una cosa sia solo una scopata o se nel tempo non diventi qualcosa di più. La persona con cui si scopa fuori deve essere così cesssosa come persona che deve essere un incubo solo pensare di innamorarsi, ma poi si dice che al cuor non si comanda...o cul non si comanda???


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché dissenti? Io sono certa che chi prende una sberla sa meglio cosa sente di chi la dà. Del resto la soddisfazione che prova chi la dà non è capita da chi non ne ha mai data una. Io non capisco chi fuma ma non pretendo di dire loro che fa schifo.


ma sai (io rispondo per me e non per Chiara, ovviamente)
chi ha preso la sberla, ha preso solo la sua. Non quelle degli altri, date per circostanze diverse. Io direi, più semplicemente, che c'è chi empatizza di più, basandosi su ciò che crede pensa e sa, di altri. Indipendentemente dai "fronti". Perché molto spesso nell'agire altrui ci sono ragioni, riconoscibili, condivisibili se non altro in parte, indipendentemente da ciò che si è fatto e che si è subito.

Edit: ammazza quanto refusi faccio. Sorry.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché dissenti? Io sono certa che chi prende una sberla sa meglio cosa sente di chi la dà. Del resto la soddisfazione che prova chi la dà non è capita da chi non ne ha mai data una. Io non capisco chi fuma ma non pretendo di dire loro che fa schifo.


dissento dal fatto che chi tradisce capisca meglio uno che tradisce a sua volta
io qui sopra capisco meno certi traditori di alcuni traditi, ad esempio


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai (io rispondo per me e non per Chiara, ovviamente)
> chi ha preso la sberla, ha preso solo la sua. Non quelle degli altri, date per circostanze diverse. Io direi, più semplicemente, che c'è chi empatizza di più, basandosi su ciò che crede pensa e sa, di altri. Indipendentemente dai "fronti". Perché molto spesso nell'agire altrui ci sono ragioni, riconoscibili, condivisibile se non altro in parte, indipendentemente da ciò che si è fatto e chi si è subito.


Se così non fosse non ci sarebbe mai nessuno scambio e comunicazione neanche sul sapore delle lasagne. Certo è difficile parlare di lasagne se non si sono mai assaggiate.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sai (io rispondo per me e non per Chiara, ovviamente)
> chi ha preso la sberla, ha preso solo la sua. Non quelle degli altri, date per circostanze diverse. Io direi, più semplicemente, *che c'è chi empatizza di più, basandosi su ciò che crede pensa e sa, di altri. Indipendentemente dai "fronti"'. *Perché molto spesso nell'agire altrui ci sono ragioni, riconoscibili, condivisibile se non altro in parte, indipendentemente da ciò che si è fatto e chi si è subito.



aggiungo anche questo motivo


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento dal fatto che chi tradisce capisca meglio uno che tradisce a sua volta
> io qui sopra capisco meno certi traditori di alcuni traditi, ad esempio


Davvero? Non mi era sembrato. Ti ho letta poco.


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un tradimento non è un'esperienza isolata, fine a se stessa che non comporta altro e non porta conseguenze.


Perchè no. Potrebbe esserlo benissimo. Potrebbe succedere che in un momento di stanchezza, di crisi, si trovi conforto in un'altra persona. Anche sessuale certo.
Insomma. Io non la vedo così grave. Ognuno credo abbia spauracchi che gli fanno paura o lo fanno soffrire o che lo manderebbero ai pazzi se succedessero.
Beh. Una ipotetica scopata extra del mio partner secolare non rientra nei miei incubi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Perchè no. Potrebbe esserlo benissimo. Potrebbe succedere che in un momento di stanchezza, di crisi, si trovi conforto in un'altra persona. Anche sessuale certo.
> Insomma. Io non la vedo così grave. Ognuno credo abbia degli spauracchi che gli fanno paura o lo fanno soffrire o che lo manderebbero ai pazzi se succedessero.
> Beh. Una ipotetica scopata extra del mio partner secolare non rientra nei miei incubi.


Potrebbe. Ipotesi "fortunata" e rara.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai avuto una bruttissima esperienza ma non simile a quella del marito di AK.


certo, verissimo, ma era una risposta al tuo dire che se si è traditi si capiscono più i traditori etc. Io credo che ci sia la possibilità, al caso, di capire entrambi. Dipende. Io ad esempio mii sento pochissimo solidale (con?) ad alcuni meccanismi che sembrano essere tipici dei traditi. Proprio pochissimo (ma è solo un esempio, non è che il mio parere sia autorevole o debba necessariamente spostare gli assi, eh )


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

per me "i fronti" non c'entrano...conta lo spessore di quello che si dice e la sincerità nel confronto


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Perchè no. *Potrebbe esserlo benissimo. Potrebbe succedere che in un momento di stanchezza, di crisi, si trovi conforto in un'altra persona. Anche sessuale certo.
> *Insomma. Io non la vedo così grave. Ognuno credo abbia spauracchi che gli fanno paura o lo fanno soffrire o che lo manderebbero ai pazzi se succedessero.
> Beh. Una ipotetica scopata extra del mio partner secolare non rientra nei miei incubi.


è cosa ben diversa dall'affermare che si è disposti ad una situazione nella quale l'appagamento emotivo ed affettivo arriva solo da  un altro


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se così non fosse non ci sarebbe mai nessuno scambio e comunicazione neanche sul sapore delle lasagne. Certo è difficile parlare di lasagne se non si sono mai assaggiate.


sì  e no. Parliamo anche di violenza, o abbiamo parlato di detenzione, o che ne so, di uccisione. Ma siamo tutti "vergini" in questo, no?
Siamo tutti umani, il sostrato emotivo è in comune almno in parte (ognuno ha le mappature sue). Sempre che non ci siano fra noi alieni


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma come si può essere così macchine dall'essere sicuri che una cosa sia solo una scopata o se nel tempo non diventi qualcosa di più. La persona con cui si scopa fuori deve essere così cesssosa come persona che deve essere un incubo solo pensare di innamorarsi, ma poi si dice che al cuor non si comanda...o cul non si comanda???


Parlo per me, perchè non posso parlare di quello che farebbe mio marito. 
Se capitasse a me, dovrebbe esserci per forza del coinvolgimento mentale, altrimenti non mi partirebbe proprio nemmeno l'eccitazione.
Rischio di innamorarsi? Ho ben fermo in testa quali sono le mie priorità. La famiglia. Non credo che arriverei a quel punto...e non ci arrivi se non lo vuoi. Poi, immagino che un amante lo si veda nei ritagli di tempo, pochi, mooolto pochi nella maggior parte dei casi. Difficile quindi stabilire quotidianità che ti possono portare ad amare una persona. Ti puoi infatuare,  sentimento che molti scambiano per innamoramento.
So di essere molto razionale per quel che riguarda i sentimenti verso gli uomini, tanto ho i piedi piantati per terra per quel che riguarda l'amore di coppia, tanto sono profondamente persa nell'amore verso le mie figlie. 
Ma in coppia ne ho passate troppe (sempre con lo stesso) per credere ancora nelle favole


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me "i fronti" non c'entrano...conta lo spessore di quello che si dice e la sincerità nel confronto


Esatto! E mi sembra di leggere "traditori" di spessore, nemmeno troppo raramente. Ne conosco, perfino. Conosco anche fedeli che "mi fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia" e non ci andrei nemmeno a far a spesa insieme. Per dire. Esiste tutto e il contrario di tutto, alla base ci sono persone.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Parlo per me, perchè non posso parlare di quello che farebbe mio marito.
> Se capitasse a me, dovrebbe esserci per forza del coinvolgimento mentale, altrimenti non mi partirebbe proprio nemmeno l'eccitazione.
> Rischio di innamorarsi? Ho ben fermo in testa quali sono le mie priorità. La famiglia. Non credo che arriverei a quel punto...e non ci arrivi se non lo vuoi. Poi, immagino che un amante lo si veda nei ritagli di tempo, pochi, mooolto pochi nella maggior parte dei casi. Difficile quindi stabilire una quotidianità che ti possono portare ad amare una persona. Ti puoi infatuare,  sentimento che molti scambiano per innamoramento.
> So di essere molto razionale per quel che riguarda i sentimenti verso gli uomini, tanto ho i piedi piantati per terra per quel che riguarda l'amore di coppia, tanto sono profondamente persa nell'amore verso le mie figlie.
> Ma in coppia ne ho passate troppe (sempre con lo stesso) per credere ancora nelle favole



quoto ...


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è cosa ben diversa dall'affermare che si è disposti ad una situazione nella quale l'appagamento emotivo ed affettivo arriva solo da  un altro


Io non ho mai detto SOLO da un'altra persona.
Diciamo che in periodo di crisi è difficile ricevere certe sensazioni ed essere appagati in quel modo dal partner ufficiale. Altrimenti, non ci sarebbe alcuna crisi


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh sei tu che sei entrata dicendo che era un problema. Se non lo è comunque vada la vita è tua e te la godrai o la pagherai.



INFATTI, inutile chiedere consigli se si è felici di tenere il piede in due scarpe.

Io credo che nessuna di noi ispiri ad ottenere il riconoscimento di brava bambina, o si è fedeli o non lo si è, in base all'appagamento con chi ci sta accanto. Indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia contraccambiate dalla fedeltà.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è cosa ben diversa dall'affermare che si è disposti ad una situazione nella quale l'appagamento emotivo ed affettivo arriva solo da  un altro


beh, io in questo 3D non ho letto né una situazione come quella descritta da Anais né nessuna affermazione simile a questa che scrivi tu.
Il "tradimento" per AK non è una scappatella inunfluente né il suo appagamento emotivo arriva solo da quello. Mi pare quello il punto. E' dilaniata proprio per questo, mi pare.


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Parlo per me, perchè non posso parlare di quello che farebbe mio marito.
> Se capitasse a me, dovrebbe esserci per forza del coinvolgimento mentale, altrimenti non mi partirebbe proprio nemmeno l'eccitazione.
> Rischio di innamorarsi? Ho ben fermo in testa quali sono le mie priorità. La famiglia. Non credo che arriverei a quel punto...e non ci arrivi se non lo vuoi. *Poi, immagino che un amante lo si veda nei ritagli di tempo, pochi, mooolto pochi* nella maggior parte dei casi. Difficile quindi stabilire una quotidianità che ti possono portare ad amare una persona. Ti puoi infatuare,  sentimento che molti scambiano per innamoramento.
> So di essere molto razionale per quel che riguarda i sentimenti verso gli uomini, tanto ho i piedi piantati per terra per quel che riguarda l'amore di coppia, tanto sono profondamente persa nell'amore verso le mie figlie.
> Ma in coppia ne ho passate troppe (sempre con lo stesso) per credere ancora nelle favole


...andiamo oltre.
ma tutte io le sfighe????'
5 giorni su sette!
tutti i pomeriggi, poco traffico e vicino casa.
qualche volta anche di mattina, tanto per gradire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> INFATTI, inutile chiedere consigli se si è felici di tenere il piede in due scarpe.
> 
> Io credo che nessuna di noi ispiri ad ottenere il riconoscimento di brava bambina, *o si è fedeli o non lo si è*, in base all'appagamento con chi ci sta accanto. Indipendentemente dal fatto che si sia contraccambiate dalla fedeltà.


sai che io non lo so? Non sono per niente certa che sia vero.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì  e no. Parliamo anche di violenza, o abbiamo parlato di detenzione, o che ne so, di uccisione. Ma siamo tutti "vergini" in questo, no?
> Siamo tutti umani, il sostrato emotivo è in comune almno in parte (ognuno ha le mappature sue). Sempre che non ci siano fra noi alieni


Io ascolto o leggo con interesse le esperienze dei detenuti e quelle di chi ha subito una violenza perché sono certa che hanno provato sensazioni che io non posso capire, senza sentirle da loro. Questo non toglie che possa esprimere pareri di principio di giustizia. Qua si sta parlando di sensazioni vissute e dalle molteplici e diverse esperienze ci si arricchisce e si può capire, almeno in parte, l'esperienza che non abbiamo vissuto. Che il tradimento sia sbagliato, come principio, è condiviso anche dai traditori. Allora non ci sarebbe ragione di ascoltare nessuno, tanto sappiamo già come ci si sente (anche senza averlo provato).


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un conto è aver paura per loro, un altro è non rintenersi buone madri (o di non comportarsi come tali) ad minchiam. Tu ha paura per loro nella misura in cui pensi che che sia difficile PER TE portare avanti questa situazione. Molto semplice.


Quoto



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento dal fatto che chi tradisce capisca meglio uno che tradisce a sua volta
> io qui sopra capisco meno certi traditori di alcuni traditi, ad esempio


anche per me è così

spesso mi sento quasi più tradita che traditrice


Spider ha detto:


> ...andiamo oltre.
> ma tutte io le sfighe????'
> 5 giorni su sette!
> tutti i pomeriggi, poco traffico e vicino casa.
> qualche volta anche di mattina, tanto per gradire.


Minchia


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...andiamo oltre.
> ma tutte io le sfighe????'
> 5 giorni su sette!
> tutti i pomeriggi, poco traffico e vicino casa.
> qualche volta anche di mattina, tanto per gradire.



si effettivamente sei un caso anomalo


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...andiamo oltre.
> ma tutte io le sfighe????'
> 5 giorni su sette!
> tutti i pomeriggi, poco traffico e vicino casa.
> qualche volta anche di mattina, tanto per gradire.


ahahahah.
Ok, anche per te un secondo matrimonio.
Che voglia!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu sei stata tradita!


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sai che io non lo so? Non sono per niente certa che sia vero.



NON HO capito.

Io so se ho tradito mio marito, e so di non averlo fatto, ne mai desiderato, prima.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anna, cambio un attimo prospettiva.
> Ti chiedo dell'altro.
> Lui cosa prova per te? Chiedo questo, perchè forse, sentendosi lui il tuo 5% potrebbe soffrirne.
> Sapere che hai scelto tuo marito per qualità che lui non ha non credo faccia poi così tanto piacere.
> ...


No, non è accompagnato. 
Ha un figlio che vive con lui e di cui si occupa principalmente lui (ma insomma tutto quanto sopra son cazzi suoi, ci mancherebbe che parlassi di una famiglia che non è la mia)
Non mi chiede di lasciare la mia famiglia perché sarebbe idiota a chiedermelo... Non ho mai lasciato mio marito per lui (quello si, lo chiedeva) prima che ci fossero le bambine, non lo farei certo adesso.
Sostanzialmente quello che dice e' che lui per me c'è e ci sara' sempre. Che da parte sua la nostra storia avra' "durata biologica" (finche uno dei due -presumibilmente lui per ovvie ragioni di eta'- non muore). Capisce che ho altre priorità. Capisce che una vita "insieme" (stessa casa, figli compresi) non l'avremo MAI e, come me, neppure la vuole. Vorrebbe più spazi, più tempi, pazienta pensando a quando le bimbe saranno più grandi e le due ore insieme magari non saranno solo due ore, la volta al mese non sarà una volta.
Ma sa che noi siamo "oltre".
Oltre a tutto il resto. Non "al posto di" tutto il resto.



Brunetta ha detto:


> E ha ragione?


Si ha ragione.
Profondamente.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un conto è aver paura per loro, un altro è non rintenersi buone madri (o di non comportarsi come tali) ad minchiam. Tu ha paura per loro nella misura in cui pensi che che sia difficile PER TE portare avanti questa situazione. Molto semplice.


No, qui ti sbagli.
Per me non è poi tanto difficile.
Nemmeno semplicissimo ma alla fine... Io non sono un'incognita.
Ho paura che per mio marito diventi impossibile portare avanti questa situazione. Ho paura che saltino tutti gli equilibri, ho paura che loro si vedano la vita stravolta...
Ho paura anche di sentirmi per tutta la vita la loro mamma amatissima, ma amata solo perché "non sanno" "non mi conoscono pienamente".


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si effettivamente sei un caso anomalo


direi.
sfido chiunque.

qui c'è gente che per una scopata, 
e dico una scopata di numero 
è andata fuori di testa.
ma mi facessero il piacere!


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> NON HO capito.
> 
> Io so se ho tradito mio marito, e so di non averlo fatto, ne mai desiderato, prima.



occhio che poi ti scrivono "invornita" e "rosicona"
a me è capitato in mattinata ...

invornita credo che in dialetto dell'Emilia Romagna voglia dire "stupido".
quindi chiedo a chiunque di parlare nel proprio dialetto d'origine così ci capiamo
:rotfl:


----------



## Anais (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non è accompagnato.
> Ha un figlio che vive con lui e di cui si occupa principalmente lui (ma insomma tutto quanto sopra son cazzi suoi, ci mancherebbe che parlassi di una famiglia che non è la mia)
> Non mi chiede di lasciare la mia famiglia perché sarebbe idiota a chiedermelo... Non ho mai lasciato mio marito per lui (quello si, lo chiedeva) prima che ci fossero le bambine, non lo farei certo adesso.
> Sostanzialmente quello che dice e' che lui per me c'è e ci sara' sempre. Che da parte sua la nostra storia avra' "durata biologica" (finche uno dei due -presumibilmente lui per ovvie ragioni di eta'- non muore). Capisce che ho altre priorità. Capisce che una vita "insieme" (stessa casa, figli compresi) non l'avremo MAI e, come me, neppure la vuole. Vorrebbe più spazi, più tempi, pazienta pensando a quando le bimbe saranno più grandi e le due ore insieme magari non saranno solo due ore, la volta al mese non sarà una volta.
> ...


Ma per favore! Ma tu sai tutto ma proprio tutto dei tuoi genitori?
Io personalmente no. E nemmeno ho mai avuto desiderio di sapere. Sono la mia mamma e il mio papà e l'unica cosa che mi interessa è che so PER CERTO di essere la persona più importante della loro vita. Lo so, non perchè me lo dicono ma perchè lo sento.
Mi hanno sempre amato immensamente e me lo hanno dimostrato ampiamente, in ogni occasione.
E loro, dopo le mie figlie, sono le persone a cui più voglio bene al mondo.
Chissenefrega se scoprissi che uno dei due ha tradito l'altro. Sono ancora insieme e se non lo fossero, pazienza. HO ricevuto sempre e comunque il meglio da loro.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> occhio che poi ti scrivono "invornita" e "rosicona"
> a me è capitato in mattinata ...
> 
> invornita credo che in dialetto dell'Emilia Romagna voglia dire "stupido".
> ...



Sinceramente non riesco a capire perchè debbano esistere solo persone capaci di tradire a prescindere.

Se stai bene con qualcuno, perchè rischiare di complicarti la vita?  Per cosa? 
Per poi chiedere scusa ed essere trattato sempre con diffidenza?
Per rischiare di perdere chi ami?


----------



## Sayuri (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma l'area genitoriale è anche insegnare alcune cose ai figli, direi che è alquanto ipocrita il genitore con amante che vuole insegnare ai figli cosa sia l'onestà, non ha le carte in regola per capire cosa sia, come può spiegarlo ai figli o rendere noto ai figli perchè l'onestà è importante?
> Poi se mi si dice che l'ipocrisia è un'arma perfetta per essere ottimi genitori, allora va bene!


Non è tutto bianco o tutto nero... mai. 
E poi c'è tradimento e tradimento.... come ci sono separazioni ben gestite e separazioni che innescano una guerra per la vita. E chi arriva alla fine della sua vita con il segreto ben custodito dentro di sé.

L'onestà si insegna dalle piccole cose, come la comprensione e l'altruismo. Come figlia se scoprissi che mia madre o mio padre hanno un amante, non cambierei l'idea di loro come genitori, ma cercherei di capire perché. Se togliamo le situazioni di chi cerca l'avventura, quella degli amanti innamorati che portano avanti una storia negli anni, non è una situazione così idilliaca come potrebbe sembrare a chi sta "fuori".


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non è tutto bianco o tutto nero... mai.
> E poi c'è tradimento e tradimento.... come ci sono separazioni ben gestite e separazioni che innescano una guerra per la vita. E chi arriva alla fine della sua vita con il segreto ben custodito dentro di sé.
> 
> L'onestà si insegna dalle piccole cose, come la comprensione e l'altruismo. Come figlia se scoprissi che mia madre o mio padre hanno un amante, non cambierei l'idea di loro come genitori, ma cercherei di capire perché. Se togliamo le situazioni di chi cerca l'avventura, quella degli amanti innamorati che portano avanti una storia negli anni, non è una situazione così idilliaca come potrebbe sembrare a chi sta "fuori".



Quoto tutto!


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ascolto o leggo con interesse le esperienze dei detenuti e quelle di chi ha subito una violenza perché sono certa che hanno provato sensazioni che io non posso capire, senza sentirle da loro. Questo non toglie che possa esprimere pareri di principio di giustizia. Qua si sta parlando di sensazioni vissute e dalle molteplici e diverse esperienze ci si arricchisce e si può capire, almeno in parte, l'esperienza che non abbiamo vissuto. Che il tradimento sia sbagliato, come principio, è condiviso anche dai traditori. Allora non ci sarebbe ragione di ascoltare nessuno, tanto sappiamo già come ci si sente (anche senza averlo provato).


ma mi sembra tutto giusto alla base, però la _consecutio_ non la farei. Cioè, da traditi, si conoscono alcune sensazioni (ripeto, alcune) e dunque si riconoscono. Ma ci sono anche meccanismi in alcuni traditori che si possono riconoscere. Siamo fatti di tante cose, io monoliticamente pura innamorata fino al fondo delle fibre senza mai dubbi etc etc non sono stata mai. E mai pensato che la verità fosse un valore assoluto. Agli assoluti io storco il naso, da qualsiasi posizione mi vengano propinati. Idem per gli impegni a vita. Riconosco molti dei pensieri di Tebe, ad esempio. Non solo li guardo da fuori o li ascolto: li riconosco. Certo non riconosco nulla di Lothar, ma nemmeno di Daniele. Per questo dicevo della _consecutio_. Non è che se si è stati traditi è consequenziale sostenere e riconoscersi sempre e comunque nei traditi solo perché sono stati traditi. Molti dei meccanismi potrebbero non essere ritenuti "giusti" o condivisibili nemmeno da alcuni traditi stessi. Questo, dicevo. Si tratta sempre di persone, la cui dinamiche potrebbero non piacerci indipendentemente dagli schiaffi che hanno preso o da quanti ne abbiamo presi noi. Poi, ovvio che dare schiaffi in sé non è bello, ma a me non basta spiegarmela così.
Insomma, io dicevo questo


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è cosa ben diversa dall'affermare che si è disposti ad una situazione nella quale l'appagamento emotivo ed affettivo arriva solo da  un altro


Ma nessuno ha detto chd arriva "solo" da un altro.
Fosse così, sarebbe perfino più semplice, qualunque cosa decidessi di fare.



Anais ha detto:


> Ma per favore! Ma tu sai tutto ma proprio tutto dei tuoi genitori?
> Io personalmente no. E nemmeno ho mai avuto desiderio di sapere. Sono la mia mamma e il mio papà e l'unica cosa che mi interessa è che so PER CERTO di essere la persona più importante della loro vita. Lo so, non perchè me lo dicono ma perchè lo sento.
> Mi hanno sempre amato immensamente e me lo hanno dimostrato ampiamente, in ogni occasione.
> E loro, dopo le mie figlie, sono le persone a cui più voglio bene al mondo.
> Chissenefrega se scoprissi che uno dei due ha tradito l'altro. Sono ancora insieme e se non lo fossero, pazienza. HO ricevuto sempre e comunque il meglio da loro.


Probabilmente questo e' un ambito in cui io risento molto, come madre, delle mie magagne di figlia.
Di base comunque quella consapevolezza di essere immensamente amata non l'ho avuta e non l'ho, dai miei genitori.
Mi auguro che le mie figlie la abbiano.
E probabilmente hai ragione, e' quello che fa la differenza.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> NON HO capito.
> 
> Io so se ho tradito mio marito, e so di non averlo fatto, ne mai desiderato, prima.


ho capito e ci credo, ma questo non vuol dire che valga per tutti o che valga in ogni periodo della propria vita. Non è mica come avere gli occhi blu...Io per me non lo so. Posso dirti cosa finora ho fatto e cosa no. E' altra cosa che dire "sono fedele", io questo mettevo in dubbio, assolutamente non ciò che hai fatto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma mi sembra tutto giusto alla base, però la _consecutio_ non la farei. Cioè, da traditi, si conoscono alcune sensazioni (ripeto, alcune) e dunque si riconoscono. Ma ci sono anche meccanismi in alcuni traditori che si possono riconoscere. Siamo fatti di tante cose, io monoliticamente pura innamorata fino al fondo delle fibre senza mai dubbi etc etc non sono stata mai. E mai pensato che la verità fosse un valore assoluto. Agli assoluti io storco il naso, da qualsiasi posizione mi vengano propinati. Idem per gli impegni a vita. Riconosco molti dei pensieri di Tebe, ad esempio. Non solo li guardo da fuori o li ascolto: li riconosco. Certo non riconosco nulla di Lothar, ma nemmeno di Daniele. Per questo dicevo della _consecutio_. Non è che se si è stati traditi è consequenziale sostenere e riconoscersi sempre e comunque nei traditi solo perché sono stati traditi. Molti dei meccanismi potrebbero non essere ritenuti "giusti" o condivisibili nemmeno da alcuni traditi stessi. Questo, dicevo. Si tratta sempre di persone, la cui dinamiche potrebbero non piacerci indipendentemente dagli schiaffi che hanno preso o da quanti ne abbiamo presi noi. Poi, ovvio che dare schiaffi in sé non è bello, ma a me non basta spiegarmela così.
> Insomma, io dicevo questo


Concordo. Ma io non dicevo cose molto diverse. Io parlavo di sensazioni. E' chiaro che anche rispetto alle lasagne a me piacciono e un altro le sputa eek::carneval ma chi non le ha assaggiate può avere molta fantasia e immaginarle e magari anche capire che sono molto buone anche per analogia. E per analogia un traditore può capire il tradito, che ha una sensibilità simile, in basa a esperienze emotivamente analoghe di delusione. Però io vedo nella pratica che c'è una tendenza a ridurre a una cosa superabile il tradimento più da chi tradisce. E lasciamo fuori casi limite di L e D.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non è accompagnato.
> Ha un figlio che vive con lui e di cui si occupa principalmente lui (ma insomma tutto quanto sopra son cazzi suoi, ci mancherebbe che parlassi di una famiglia che non è la mia)
> Non mi chiede di lasciare la mia famiglia perché sarebbe idiota a chiedermelo... Non ho mai lasciato mio marito per lui (quello si, lo chiedeva) prima che ci fossero le bambine, non lo farei certo adesso.
> Sostanzialmente quello che dice e' che lui per me c'è e ci sara' sempre. Che da parte sua la nostra storia avra' "durata biologica" (finche uno dei due -presumibilmente lui per ovvie ragioni di eta'- non muore). Capisce che ho altre priorità. Capisce che una vita "insieme" (stessa casa, figli compresi) non l'avremo MAI e, come me, neppure la vuole. Vorrebbe più spazi, più tempi, pazienta pensando a quando le bimbe saranno più grandi e le due ore insieme magari non saranno solo due ore, la volta al mese non sarà una volta.
> ...


Ti conoscono come madre e ti giudicheranno al massimo come madre. Il loro amore per te non cambia perchè tradisci tuo marito
Ovvio che in caso tuo marito sclera e la motivazione arrivasse a loro potrebbero sempre incolparti della rottura della famiglia
ma mi auguro che tuo marito in caso, riesca a lasciarle fuori


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Ma io non dicevo cose molto diverse. Io parlavo di sensazioni. E' chiaro che anche rispetto alle lasagne a me piacciono e un altro le sputa eek::carneval ma chi non le ha assaggiate può avere molta fantasia e immaginarle e magari anche capire che sono molto buone anche per analogia. E per analogia un traditore può capire il tradito, che ha una sensibilità simile, in basa a esperienze emotivamente analoghe di delusione. Però io vedo nella pratica che c'è una tendenza a ridurre a una cosa superabile il tradimento più da chi tradisce. E lasciamo fuori casi limite di L e D.


ok, capito 

ps: a me le lasagne vegetariane piacciono :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ps: a me le lasagne vegetariane piacciono :mrgreen:


buonissime!!! 

Anzi ne parlavo con degli amici proprio sabato sera. Devo rifarle.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buonissime!!!
> 
> Anzi ne parlavo con degli amici proprio sabato sera. Devo rifarle.:mrgreen:


boneeeee 
pure io :festa:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

non hai detto solo ma il discorso era in quella logica.





Anais ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto SOLO da un'altra persona.
> Diciamo che in periodo di crisi è difficile ricevere certe sensazioni ed essere appagati in quel modo dal partner ufficiale. Altrimenti, non ci sarebbe alcuna crisi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> boneeeee
> pure io :festa:


e vieni a trovarmi :mrgreen: Ti metto nel letto con la tua compaesana ed io vado a dormire con mia figlia. :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e vieni a trovarmi :mrgreen: Ti metto nel letto con la tua compaesana ed io vado a dormire con mia figlia. :mrgreen:


vabbè :mrgreen:


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Ma Anna tu non pensi che ve la raccontare un po' ?
Mi spiego
Non chiedete ne pretendete una vita insieme
Ci sono altre priorità 
Ma non penso sia un modo x tenere i insieme negarsi ste cose che spaventano x potersi ancora vivere 
Perché a me qnd amante parla di magari un domani costruire qualcosa insieme ... Viene paura

Allora mi dice x te ci sarò sempre noi ci saremo sempre e ci mettiamo buoni io mi metto tranquilla come dire non faccio rischiare nulla ai bimbi

Spero
Essermi spiegata


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti dirò che non ne sono sicura proprio per nulla
> almeno: a me non è mai successo di sedurre consapevolmente
> 
> mi riferivo al fatto che, mi sembra, molti uomini apprezzano il non detto, il gioco del dare e togliere, il mistero che sanno creare certe donne.....quando si tratta di manovre di avvicinamento
> quando invece c'è da confrontarsi sul concreto quello stesso atteggiamento viene criticato


Infatti non per nulla ti scrivevo che la penso come te. 

Ti ricordo brevemente un 3D che ho chiuso la settimana scorsa, ( non parlo de "la commedia")  puntava anche a questo, a capire certi meccanismi dell'uomo, dove in questo caso io non riesco a trovarmici, e nell'apertura del 3D denunciavo in alcuni esempi, esempi appunto contraddittori, che nel nostro caso ci accomunano come idea. 

Non parlavo comunque di atteggiamenti, ma di altro. Alla fine però tutto si riduce ad un unico discorso per me incomprensibile, almeno fino a adesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, qui ti sbagli.
> Per me non è poi tanto difficile.
> Nemmeno semplicissimo ma alla fine... Io non sono un'incognita.
> Ho paura che per mio marito diventi impossibile portare avanti questa situazione. Ho paura che saltino tutti gli equilibri, ho paura che loro si vedano la vita stravolta...
> Ho paura anche di sentirmi per tutta la vita la loro mamma amatissima, ma amata solo perché "non sanno" "non mi conoscono pienamente".


Ma è sempre una paura TUA. Voglio dire, se tuo marito alla fine si romepsse le palle e ti mandasse a fare in culo sarebbe per il TUO comportamento. Non il suo. Ti credo che per te le cose andrebbero avanti all'infinito pure così, la TUA paura è che alla fine la cosa TI sfugga di mano a causa sì di tuo marito, ma per colpa TUA. Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è sempre una paura TUA. Voglio dire, se tuo marito alla fine si romepsse le palle e ti mandasse a fare in culo sarebbe per il TUO comportamento. Non il suo. Ti credo che per te le cose andrebbero avanti all'infinito pure così, la TUA paura è che alla fine la cosa TI sfugga di mano a causa sì di tuo marito, ma per colpa TUA. Non so se è chiaro.


Ciao,

è ben chiaro ... trovo io ... poi ...

sienne


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

poi, sulla teoria "quel che lo fa stare bene mi rende felice",dimentichiamo che l'altro/a nel senso di amante "usato per gioire della vita"...non è una cosa o un oggetto del tipo gustoso gelato .


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è ben chiaro ... trovo io ... poi ...
> 
> sienne


Sienne, tu mi vuoi bene, no? Adesso, magari ci divide un po' il discorso fedeltà, però mi vuoi bene lo stesso, giusto? D'altra parte, come si fa a non volermi bene. Ecco, appurato che mi vuoi bene e non vorresti mai farmi del male, non eravamo rimasti che quando ti scrivevi con me avresti fanno a meno del "ciao" all'inizio di ogni singolo post? Fosse per me togliere anche "Sienne" alla fine, ma non voglio forzarti tanto. Però "ciao" levalo. Essù.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma Anna tu non pensi che ve la raccontare un po' ?
> Mi spiego
> Non chiedete ne pretendete una vita insieme
> Ci sono altre priorità
> ...


Intendi che lui o io neghiamo all'altro o a noi stessi di volere una vita insieme?
No, no.
Non la vogliamo davvero.
Cioè, un po' insieme, si.
Insieme io lui le mie figlie e suo figlio no e poi no. 
Ma NO.
Io le bambine non gliele presenterei nemmeno morta neanche se fossi separata, divorziata, vedova.
Non vorrei che influisse nemmeno minimamente sulla loro educazione. I suoi principi educativi sono per me delle aberranti boiate e lo penso da quando avevo vent'anni e mi raccontava come gestiva suo figlio. 
Penso che a sua volta mi ritenga abbastanza impresentabile al suo rampollo. Per molte ragioni.
Lui comunque non è che non vuole convivere/riaccasarsi con me. Non vuole in generale. Non crede nella convivenza, e quando ci ha creduto -perché voleva un figlio- i fatti gli hanno secondo lui ampiamente dato torto (e non per colpa mia, fin da prima che io arrivassi nella sua vita.)


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, tu mi vuoi bene, no? Adesso, magari ci divide un po' il discorso fedeltà, però mi vuoi bene lo stesso, giusto? D'altra parte, come si fa a non volermi bene. Ecco, appurato che mi vuoi bene e non vorresti mai farmi del male, non eravamo rimasti che quando ti scrivevi con me avresti fanno a meno del "ciao" all'inizio di ogni singolo post? Fosse per me togliere anche "Sienne" alla fine, ma non voglio forzarti tanto. Però "ciao" levalo. Essù.


mannaggia! è vero ... l'avevo detto. 
l'ho dimenticato  .


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> mannaggia! è vero ... l'avevo detto.
> l'ho dimenticato  .


hai fatto male, mai rinunciare a qualcosa che ci distingue.
ricordo verena che metteva sempre i baci in fondo, o buscopann la sua firma.
simy....quanto manca alla nascita?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è sempre una paura TUA. Voglio dire, se tuo marito alla fine si romepsse le palle e ti mandasse a fare in culo sarebbe per il TUO comportamento. Non il suo. Ti credo che per te le cose andrebbero avanti all'infinito pure così, la TUA paura è che alla fine la cosa TI sfugga di mano a causa sì di tuo marito, ma per colpa TUA. Non so se è chiaro.


Ah beh certo, questo è chiarissimo, figurati se posso dubitare che la colpa sarebbe mia. All'anima, più mia di così si muore.



Minerva ha detto:


> poi, sulla teoria "quel che lo fa stare bene mi rende felice",dimentichiamo che l'altro/a nel senso di amante "usato per gioire della vita"...non è una cosa o un oggetto del tipo gustoso gelato .


Certo che no.
La cosa è reciproca però.
Si è l'uno per l'altra un qualcosa che "fa gioire della vita". Mica a senso unico.
Anche l'altro per giunta ha una sua vita in cui io non sono (non sono adesso per ovvie ragioni, ma non sono in realta stata mai) "inseribile".


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Sayuri ha detto:


> Non è tutto bianco o tutto nero... mai.
> E poi c'è tradimento e tradimento.... come ci sono separazioni ben gestite e separazioni che innescano una guerra per la vita. E chi arriva alla fine della sua vita con il segreto ben custodito dentro di sé.
> 
> L'onestà si insegna dalle piccole cose, come la comprensione e l'altruismo. Come figlia se scoprissi che mia madre o mio padre hanno un amante, non cambierei l'idea di loro come genitori, ma cercherei di capire perché. Se togliamo le situazioni di chi cerca l'avventura, quella degli amanti innamorati che portano avanti una storia negli anni, non è una situazione così idilliaca come potrebbe sembrare a chi sta "fuori".


Ho imparato a mie spese ad asserire determinate cose così importanti soltanto quando ci sono stato dentro, altrimenti posso soltanto supporre.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto male, mai rinunciare a qualcosa che ci distingue.
> ricordo verena che metteva sempre i baci in fondo, o buscopann la sua firma.
> simy....quanto manca alla nascita?


Ciao Minerva,

lui, è l'unica eccezione che faccio. 
Perché, a quanto pare, li da fastidio. 
E me lo ha chiesto, gentilmente. 

Ma gli altri, se lo possono scordare ... troppo tardi!

sienne


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai fatto male, mai rinunciare a qualcosa che ci distingue.
> ricordo verena che metteva sempre i baci in fondo, o buscopann la sua firma.
> simy....quanto manca alla nascita?



è nato a dicembre...pochi giorni prima di capodanno 
è bellissimo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma mi sembra tutto giusto alla base, però la _consecutio_ non la farei. Cioè, da traditi, si conoscono alcune sensazioni (ripeto, alcune) e dunque si riconoscono. Ma ci sono anche meccanismi in alcuni traditori che si possono riconoscere. Siamo fatti di tante cose, io monoliticamente pura innamorata fino al fondo delle fibre senza mai dubbi etc etc non sono stata mai. E mai pensato che la verità fosse un valore assoluto. Agli assoluti io storco il naso, da qualsiasi posizione mi vengano propinati. Idem per gli impegni a vita. Riconosco molti dei pensieri di Tebe, ad esempio. Non solo li guardo da fuori o li ascolto: li riconosco. Certo non riconosco nulla di Lothar, ma nemmeno di Daniele. Per questo dicevo della _consecutio_. Non è che se si è stati traditi è consequenziale sostenere e riconoscersi sempre e comunque nei traditi solo perché sono stati traditi. Molti dei meccanismi potrebbero non essere ritenuti "giusti" o condivisibili nemmeno da alcuni traditi stessi. Questo, dicevo. Si tratta sempre di persone, la cui dinamiche potrebbero non piacerci indipendentemente dagli schiaffi che hanno preso o da quanti ne abbiamo presi noi. Poi, ovvio che dare schiaffi in sé non è bello, ma a me non basta spiegarmela così.
> Insomma, io dicevo questo



Ricordo alcune cose che leggevo nel web da eminenti persone," a volte prima di tradire si lanciano messaggi particolari per cercare di far capire..... lo stesso accade quando si ha tradito." 
Credo che questo debba far riflettere e far capire quanta vicinanza ci possa essere nel traditore e nel tradito. 
Certo non tutti i casi sono uguali.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è nato a dicembre...pochi giorni prima di capodanno
> è bellissimo. :mrgreen:


porta i miei mille auguri  alla coppia di medicinali


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> porta i miei mille auguri alla coppia di medicinali


sarà fatto!  
e un bacetto al piccolo Zigulì :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è nato a dicembre...pochi giorni prima di capodanno
> è* bellissimo. *:mrgreen:



Vero


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sienne, tu mi vuoi bene, no? Adesso, magari ci divide un po' il discorso fedeltà, però mi vuoi bene lo stesso, giusto? D'altra parte, come si fa a non volermi bene. Ecco, appurato che mi vuoi bene e non vorresti mai farmi del male, non eravamo rimasti che quando ti scrivevi con me avresti fanno a meno del "ciao" all'inizio di ogni singolo post? Fosse per me togliere anche "Sienne" alla fine, ma non voglio forzarti tanto. Però "ciao" levalo. Essù.



:risata:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Due persone possono benissimo non stare più bene insieme per una serie di ragioni. Ragioni che possono risolversi con il tempo, forse.
> Si potrebbe benissimo trovare in una persona esterna alla famiglia una consolazione al momento duro. Ritrovare il gusto di essere corteggiati, sentirsi addosso quel pizzico di adrenalina che ti dà l'energia per provare anche a risolvere i problemi che hai in casa. Sentirsi la testa più leggera.
> Sentirsi più umani e fallibili. Vedere forse la vita meno in bianco o nero, con meno rigidità.
> Non mi sentirei per nulla sconfitta, anche perchè sono la prima a credere che nella vita si Sceglie una persona e si cerca di impegnarsi nei momenti duri per far funzionare le cose (soprattutto quando si è pensato di mettere al mondo dei figli)...ma non ci si può impedire di desiderare anche altri nel corso della vita.
> Finora sono stata fedele, pur avendo occasioni. Lo sono stata semplicemente perchè non è mai "scattato nulla". E sono comunque in una situazione di merda, perchè essere traditi o tradire non è la causa di tutti i mali della coppia. Non  escludo che possa capitarmi. *Non credo nella fedeltà sessuale*.


stiamo spuntando come funghi noi diversamente fedeli


bei tempi quando ero l'unica qui sopra...

Largo ai gIovIni!


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

diversamente fedeli in che senso ? se posso chiedere....



Tebe ha detto:


> stiamo spuntando come funghi noi diversamente fedeli


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

la cosa importante di questi ultimi perdiodi è che è arrivata un sacco di letteratura russa


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

*Ivan*

Io ad esempio sono un diversamente cornuto. Felice pure, pensa un po te, benvenuto eh.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, io in questo 3D non ho letto né una situazione come quella descritta da Anais né nessuna affermazione simile a questa che scrivi tu.
> Il "tradimento" per AK non è una scappatella inunfluente né il suo appagamento emotivo arriva solo da quello. Mi pare quello il punto. E' dilaniata proprio per questo, mi pare.



quoto.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ad esempio sono un diversamente cornuto. Felice pure, pensa un po te, benvenuto eh.


Ciao 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io invece sono una non più cornuta assieme a chi mi ha fatta cornuta ... 

sienne


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante di questi ultimi perdiodi è che è arrivata un sacco di letteratura russa


l'imprecazione e' voluta ? noto adesso il nome dell'autrice del thread.... hai ragione !:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> stiamo spuntando come funghi noi diversamente fedeli
> 
> 
> bei tempi quando ero l'unica qui sopra...
> ...



Tesoro tiri somme affrettate...lei dice forse....ma intanto e'fedele..poi Tebina sara'che io seguo poco..ma sti''funghi''chi sarebbero scusa??...soliti..in''attivita''direi solo io e Chiara..ex tu e Farfy...o no??


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Et voilà! :carneval: 

Ora ivan avrà tutto più chiaro ?


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro tiri somme affrettate...lei dice forse....ma intanto e'fedele..poi Tebina sara'che io seguo poco..ma sti''funghi''chi sarebbero scusa??...soliti..in''attivita''direi solo io e Chiara..ex tu e Farfy...o no??


SI si si, lo so che hai una tresca con una freschissima 90enne!!!!


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ad esempio sono un diversamente cornuto. Felice pure, pensa un po te, benvenuto eh.


grazie, mi sfugge pure il senso di diversamente cornuto ma magari capiro' più avanti ;-)


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> diversamente fedeli in che senso ? se posso chiedere....


la fedeltà sessuale non è richiesta e non è importante.

Io sono fedele alla coppia, a quello che si vive giorno per giorno, all'aiuto repicroco e tutto il resto.
la coppia è coppia e io ucciderei per Mattia, il mio compagno, come lui ucciderebbe per me. (in senso lato ovvio)
Io ci sono nei suoi momenti bui e anche in quelli belli. Mi sveglio alle tre di notte e vado a Milano a piedi se lui avesse bisogno...insomma.
Coppia a 360 gradi.
Della fedeltà sessuale non me ne frega una cippa.
Io sono fedele per tutto il resto.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> grazie, mi sfugge pure il senso di diversamente cornuto ma magari capiro' più avanti ;-)


Appunto, non forumizzarti. Purtroppo capirai più avanti, ed a quel punto sarai compromesso ad una certa scelta che avrai fatto, se raccontartela oppure no.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fedeltà sessuale non è richiesta e non è importante.
> 
> Io sono fedele alla coppia, a quello che si vive giorno per giorno, all'aiuto repicroco e tutto il resto.
> la coppia è coppia e io ucciderei per Mattia, il mio compagno, come lui ucciderebbe per me. (in senso lato ovvio)
> ...



aggiungo che per me un tradimento è "innamorarsi" dell'amante e far entrare una terza persona nella coppia.
Questo è essere traditori.

Son stata tradita così per la cronaca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante di questi ultimi perdiodi è che è arrivata un sacco di letteratura russa


ohi è proprio vero.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fedeltà sessuale non è richiesta e non è importante.
> 
> Io sono fedele alla coppia, a quello che si vive giorno per giorno, all'aiuto repicroco e tutto il resto.
> la coppia è coppia e io ucciderei per Mattia, il mio compagno, come lui ucciderebbe per me. (in senso lato ovvio)
> ...


in sostanza una coppia aperta. Di solito quando si dice "fedelta'" si allude subito a quella sessuale e per questo mi sembrava contraddittorio


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> in sostanza una coppia aperta. Di solito quando si dice "fedelta'" si allude subito a quella sessuale e per questo mi sembrava contraddittorio


Intanto benvenuto:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> aggiungo che per me un tradimento è "innamorarsi" dell'amante e far entrare una terza persona nella coppia.
> Questo è essere traditori.
> 
> Son stata tradita così per la cronaca.



Consiglio anche di dire ad ivan se tuo marito sa del tuo essere diversamente fedele e se sa che lo hai tradito. 

Guarda che non sto polemizzando, se volevo farlo lo scrivevo io, mentre invece vorrei che lo scrivessi tu ad Ivan.


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fedeltà sessuale non è richiesta e non è importante.
> 
> Io sono fedele alla coppia, a quello che si vive giorno per giorno, all'aiuto repicroco e tutto il resto.
> la coppia è coppia e io ucciderei per Mattia, il mio compagno, come lui ucciderebbe per me. (in senso lato ovvio)
> ...


Bene, detto questo preferirei la sera andare a letto e trovare mia moglie ad aspettarmi, con la speranza che in giornata non se la sia bombata nessuno.

Non sarà fondamentale, ma fa piacere se c'è pure quella, no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> l'imprecazione e' voluta ? noto adesso il nome dell'autrice del thread.... hai ragione !:rotfl:


ci sono anche gli altri fratelli o sei venuto da solo?


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

*KID *:up:
"bombata" mi piace troppo,
era tanto che non lo sentivo.

pane al pane e vino al vino .


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> in sostanza una coppia aperta. Di solito quando si dice "fedelta'" si allude subito a quella sessuale e per questo mi sembrava contraddittorio


Coppia aperta?
Ma per niente.
Io non voglio sapere se il mio compagno tromba con altre, fa parte del suo 10 per cento di cui non voglio sapere nulla e nemmeno chiedo.
Forse per te vuol dire fedeltà solo in ambito sessuale, ma per me la fedeltà è tutt'altro.
E' fidarmi di una persona in toto.


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Io allora non capisco
Il mio amante mi piace x tutto
Più ancora x la sua testa da cui è partito tutto ben prima finissimo a letto

Io fossi sola si presenterei figli amici parenti x dire

Lo stimo mi piace anche che papa'e'

Cnq ogni storia e'storia a se
Se però e così un piacevole diversivo e basta ...se lo sai gestire ecco

Io magari fosse così chiuderei al
Volo


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Bene, detto questo preferirei la sera andare a letto e trovare mia moglie ad aspettarmi, con la speranza che in giornata non se la sia bombata nessuno.
> 
> Non sarà fondamentale, ma fa piacere se c'è pure quella, no?



:risata:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Bene, detto questo preferirei la sera andare a letto e trovare mia moglie ad aspettarmi, con la speranza che in giornata non se la sia bombata nessuno.
> 
> Non sarà fondamentale, ma fa piacere se c'è pure quella, no?



ma Mattia ha potuto scegliere a priori.
Io non ho mai promesso fedeltà a chichessia e quando l'ho fatto ho mantenuto.

Quando prometto una cosa la mantengo. Se non prometto ti dico esattamente come sono.
E tu puoi scegliere se stare con me o no.

Mica minaccio le persone.

e poi a me non mi frega una cippa se si è bombato una nel pomeriggio, ma perchè è così difficile da capire?
Mica siamo tutti uguali no?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *KID *:up:
> "bombata" mi piace troppo,
> era tanto che non lo sentivo.
> 
> pane al pane e vino al vino .



Sto ridendo anche io per quella parola, "bombata" auahhaahahah Kid è mitico!!


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Bene, detto questo preferirei la sera andare a letto e trovare mia moglie ad aspettarmi, con la speranza che in giornata non se la sia bombata nessuno.
> 
> Non sarà fondamentale, ma fa piacere se c'è pure quella, no?


Ciao,


la questione è, se per entrambi il concetto è chiaro e condiviso ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Coppia aperta?
> Ma per niente.
> Io non voglio sapere se il mio compagno tromba con altre, fa parte del suo 10 per cento di cui non voglio sapere nulla e nemmeno chiedo.
> Forse per te vuol dire fedeltà solo in ambito sessuale, ma per me la fedeltà è tutt'altro.
> E' fidarmi di una persona in toto.



? A parte quella sessuale intendi. O no? nel senso che si si può bombare, ma senza sentimento. per sentimento intendiamo amore. 

Sto facendo confusione.


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma Mattia ha potuto scegliere a priori.
> Io non ho mai promesso fedeltà a chichessia e quando l'ho fatto ho mantenuto.
> 
> Quando prometto una cosa la mantengo. Se non prometto ti dico esattamente come sono.
> ...


Tesoro, ti conosco bene eh, so come la pensi, ci siamo scornati parecchio in passato.

E io sono il primo che una qualche scopata extra ogni tanto se la farebbe volentieri.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> la questione è, se per entrambi è il concetto è chiaro e condiviso ...
> ...


In quel caso si chiama coppia aperta, dove la coppia sa tutto, che poi il tutto sarebbe che entrambi bombano.Magari con l'evoluzione delle specie si arriverà anche a raccontarsi i particolari. :smile:


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

faccio fatica a rispondere a tutti singolarmente....

farfalla: grazie

ultimo: l'hai appena fatto tu..

tebe: adesso ho capito meglio

sbriciolata: un solo karamazov dovrebbe bastare


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In quel caso si chiama coppia aperta, dove la coppia sa tutto, che poi il tutto sarebbe che entrambi bombano.Magari con l'evoluzione delle specie si arriverà anche a raccontarsi i particolari. :smile:


Ciao,

ci siamo capiti ... :up: 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> ci siamo capiti ... :up:
> 
> sienne



Come sempre fino ad ora. Basta parlare l'italiano senza virgole! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come sempre fino ad ora. Basta parlare l'italiano senza virgole! :rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

anche per la battuta di prima ... :rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Che bello riparlare di fedeltà 
sinceramente in questo periodo sono un po' confusa...


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Che bello riparlare di fedeltà
> sinceramente in questo periodo sono un po' confusa...



Confusa tu? non ci credo!


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Tesoro, ti conosco bene eh, so come la pensi, ci siamo scornati parecchio in passato.
> 
> E io sono il primo che una qualche scopata extra ogni tanto se la farebbe volentieri.



peccato che ho le microtette e sono troppo in là con gli anni


----------



## Kid (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> peccato che ho le microtette e sono troppo in là con gli anni


Per me l'importante in una donna è che sappia essere davvero femmina.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me l'importante in una donna è che sappia essere davvero femmina.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Per me l'importante in una donna è che sappia *essere davvero femmina.*



...non devo dirlo io se lo sono...flapflap


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> aggiungo che per me un tradimento è "innamorarsi" dell'amante e far entrare una terza persona nella coppia.
> Questo è essere traditori.
> 
> Son stata tradita così per la cronaca.



Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso avere delle perplessità sul fatto che un traditore seriale possa essere un bravo genitore?non escludo la cosa,ci mancherebbe,ma quale esempio può essere?quale credibilità può avere una volta scoperto?


quale esempio? Umana fragilità... Se è anche traditore seriale anche esempio di discreto egoismo.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quale esempio? Umana fragilità... Se è anche traditore seriale anche esempio di discreto egoismo.


Ciao,

credo che dipenda molto, di come lui si pone una volta scoperto ... 

prima, credo, non si possa dire niente ... o poco ... 

se poi, è un "infedele" anche in altri ambiti della vita, la storia cambia completamente, ma 

non credo, che sia il caso ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Posso avere delle perplessità sul fatto che un traditore seriale possa essere un bravo genitore?non escludo la cosa,ci mancherebbe,ma quale esempio può essere?quale credibilità può avere una volta scoperto?
> ...


Mamma mia... Quanti luoghi comuni. Io non sono un traditore seriale e non ci tengo a diventarlo, ma non so se vi accorgete che si parla comunque sempre di persone: al bar dei ciucchi le discussioni sul dualismo Balotelli - El Shaarawi sono più dotte di queste vostre sparate ad minchiam.

Che caxxo ne sapete cos'è un bravo genitore? E che ne sapete di quello che hanno bisogno i bambini? E da quale tomo traete il significato di essere "bravi genitori" in relazione alla fedeltà coniugale o meno?


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

dipende molto di come il genitore conduce il suo rapporto con i figli ecc. 

nel senso, se fa il moralista a casa, se pretende certe cose ecc. ... poi viene scoperto  ...

per i figli ... può cascare proprio il mondo ... e mandare quel padre a quel paese ... 

non si può dire niente ... ci sono troppe cose da considerare ...

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dipende molto di come il genitore conduce il suo rapporto con i figli ecc.
> 
> ...


Ma quale moralista? Il ruolo del genitore è un ruolo che prescinde dal resto.
Seguendo il vostro ragionamento: siccome uno/a tradisce (oppure ha tradito) non ha (non ha più) autorità morale per insegnare al proprio figlio a non bestemmiare o rispettare i genitori (esempi a caso)?


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dipende molto di come il genitore conduce il suo rapporto con i figli ecc.
> 
> ...


Non sono d'accordo...il ruolo di genitore esula dal tradimento


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale moralista? Il ruolo del genitore è un ruolo che prescinde dal resto.
> Seguendo il vostro ragionamento: siccome uno/a tradisce (oppure ha tradito) non ha (non ha più) autorità morale per insegnare al proprio figlio a non bestemmiare (esempio a caso)?


Ciao,

il mio era un discorso in generale ...

e mi sono ricordata di un mio caro amico. il padre era prete protestante 
e a casa aveva una moralità molto rigida e severa. di come era in chiesa, non lo so. 

Ma il figlio seguiva molto il padre ... credeva in ciò che il padre diceva ecc. 
e quando ha scoperto che lui tradiva la madre da anni ... ci è rimasto molto male e confuso. 
se ne è andato di casa ...

ora, prego, leggi bene ... chi intendi con voi? ... 

non parlare neanche tu in generale ... ognuno ha detto la sua ... 
e se leggi bene ... c'è distinzione ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, vedere poco l'altro e' una cosa inevitabile per molte ragioni logistiche, non è quello il problema.
> Certo non vorrei aspettare due anni tra ogni incontro. E si', i rischi salgono.
> 
> 
> ...


Qui non capisco io, non vorresti aspettare due anni per ogni incontro ( ma poi perché questa scadenza così definita?) e al contempo ti sentì una merda per  quelle due ore che passi con lui.... Sei un po' contraddittoria o forse solo confusa e infelice


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo...il ruolo di genitore esula dal tradimento


Ciao,

dipende ... dipende ... secondo me. 

poi ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dipende ... dipende ... secondo me.
> 
> ...


Io parlo per esperienza personale... mai messo in discussione nulla.
La vita di coppia è/era un loro problema..


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo...il ruolo di genitore esula dal tradimento


FINALMENTE QUALCUNO L'HA SCRITTO ...:up:
si può essere pessimi genitori e non tradire mai,
oppure essere dei fedifraghi anche consenzienti, risultando i migliori e più premurosi genitori di questa terra.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> FINALMENTE QUALCUNO L'HA SCRITTO ...:up:
> si può essere pessimi genitori e non tradire mai,
> oppure essere dei fedifraghi anche consenzienti, risultando i migliori e più premurosi genitori di questa terra.


:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confusa tu? non ci credo!


sul serio 
mi ritrovo a fare o dire cose che mai
mi sarei immaginata 
per fortuna o chi mi sopporta 
e lo ringrazio :smile:


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io parlo per esperienza personale... mai messo in discussione nulla.
> La vita di coppia è/era un loro problema..



da scolpire nelle pietra come le più famose tavole


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale moralista? Il ruolo del genitore è un ruolo che prescinde dal resto.
> Seguendo il vostro ragionamento: siccome uno/a tradisce (oppure ha tradito) non ha (non ha più) autorità morale per insegnare al proprio figlio a non bestemmiare o rispettare i genitori (esempi a caso)?



Dipende da quello che i figli scoprono sul genitore, nel caso di mio marito ti assicuro che ai loro occhi ha perso ogni credibilità, e non per colpa mia, anzi, ho tentato di riappacificare i rapporti, ma c'è poco da fare, dipende dal carattere dei figli. La mia è troppo lontana mentalmente da quello che suo padre è stato capace di fare e portare avanti per anni.
Poi si sommano altri fattori e l'immagine si appanna del tutto.
Ovviamente si parla di figli grandi, consapevoli.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> verde mio.
> Il neretto è quello che ho sempre asserito.


 Al mio una volta a seguito del suo perdurante bofonchiamento per una delle solite menate maschili l'ho anche consigliato: " ohi ma se ti vai a fare un giretto e ti trovi una bella gnocca così ti sfoghi e torni a casa meno rompi ... No? " sua risposta " certo che sei stronza!!!" ... Quindi Tebe non so se funziona .... :smile:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Io allora non capisco
> Il mio amante mi piace x tutto
> Più ancora x la sua testa da cui è partito tutto ben prima finissimo a letto
> 
> ...


No, non è una distrazione tanto per.
È una persona a cui sono legata da sentimenti profondi.
Detto questo, non vorrei mai che crescesse le mie figlie.
Che, una per dirsi legata a qualcuno deve per forza aver voglia di presentargli la famiglia?
Non voglio fare famiglia con lui.
Il che non toglie che lo stimi, lo apprezzi, e che mi prenda profondissimamente di testa.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Qui non capisco io, non vorresti aspettare due anni per ogni incontro ( ma poi perché questa scadenza così definita?) e al contempo ti sentì una merda per  quelle due ore che passi con lui.... Sei un po' contraddittoria o forse solo confusa e infelice


MA non è una scadenza definita!
Sono passati due anni dall'ultimo incontro. Per forza di cose.
Avrei voglia di vederlo e per vederlo non intendo "una tantum" ma con una certa regolarità (quando si può, e non si potrà comunque spesso). 
Ma uscire per vederlo delegando le mie figlie per questo scopo mi fa sentire malissimo come madre.
Dove sta la contraddizione?
Se potessi rinunciare a vederlo per sempre non ci sarebbe problema.
Se potessi vederlo senza sentirmi una merda non ci sarebbe problema.
Il problema e' la grande difficoltà a conciliare la mia famiglia con il nostro ambito. Difficoltà emotiva intendo.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> dipende molto di come il genitore conduce il suo rapporto con i figli ecc.
> 
> ...


per quale motivo un traditore non potrebbe essere un buon genitore ? quanti figli conoscono la reale situazione sentimentale e sessuale dei genitori ? soprattutto quando sono piccoli. Allora andrebbero "controllate" anche le maestre a scuola, e i preti della chiesa, gli allenatori della squadra, e gli zii, i nonni, i genitori degli altri bambini....


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Io parlo per esperienza personale... mai messo in discussione nulla.
> La vita di coppia è/era un loro problema..


Ciao,

Simy ... ma certo! 

Guarda che non sto affatto dicendo o così o colà ... 

Ma ci sono purtroppo casi ... che sono un po' brutti ... 
una mia amica di classe aveva scoperto il tradimento del padre. 
il padre la raggirata talmente tanto, che lei è divenuta complice e iniziò
a mentire alla madre, quando il padre tardava ecc. 

Simy ... non è sempre così facile ... 

Come superare il tradimento ... alcuni anni, alcuni mesi ... alcuni, vattene via ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mamma mia... Quanti luoghi comuni. Io non sono un traditore seriale e non ci tengo a diventarlo, ma non so se vi accorgete che si parla comunque sempre di persone: al bar dei ciucchi le discussioni sul dualismo Balotelli - El Shaarawi sono più dotte di queste vostre sparate ad minchiam.
> 
> Che caxxo ne sapete cos'è un bravo genitore? E che ne sapete di quello che hanno bisogno i bambini? E da quale tomo traete il significato di essere "bravi genitori" in relazione alla fedeltà coniugale o meno?



Bravo!verissimo..io cerco di essere un bravo genitore..e nella vita faccio quello che fanno i fedeli...
stamattina prima di inziare il lavoro ho comprato il mio quotidiano,commentato con amico l'ennesima debacle della Ferrari,preoccupato per questo paese che sta sbarellando...eh...si mandato sms all''altra donna''..e allora????
ho due occhi due orecchie..due gambe come i fedeli.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> da scolpire nelle pietra come le più famose tavole



Esagerata


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Al mio una volta a seguito del suo perdurante bofonchiamento per una delle solite menate maschili l'ho anche consigliato: " ohi ma se ti vai a fare un giretto e ti trovi una bella gnocca così ti sfoghi e torni a casa meno rompi ... No? " sua risposta " certo che sei stronza!!!" ... Quindi Tebe non so se funziona .... :smile:



su di me funziona alla grande


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> Simy ... ma certo!
> 
> ...


e cosa sarebbe stato giusto fare? dirlo alla madre e "distruggere" un matrimonio?
non è compito dei figli...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non è una distrazione tanto per.
> È una persona a cui sono legata da sentimenti profondi.
> Detto questo, non vorrei mai che crescesse le mie figlie.
> Che, una per dirsi legata a qualcuno deve per forza aver voglia di presentargli la famiglia?
> ...


due anni??????
non avevo capito leggendo mi sembrava una volta 
al mese due ore...
dai AnnaK tutte queste paturnie per una visita ogni due anni?
Veramente è difficile capirti ...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sai che io non lo so? Non sono per niente certa che sia vero.


Ti quoto, le nette divisioni e le certezze assolute le trovo opprimenti e poco realiste


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> per quale motivo un traditore non potrebbe essere un buon genitore ? quanti figli conoscono la reale situazione sentimentale e sessuale dei genitori ? soprattutto quando sono piccoli. Allora andrebbero "controllate" anche le maestre a scuola, e i preti della chiesa, gli allenatori della squadra, e gli zii, i nonni, i genitori degli altri bambini....


Ciao,

mi sa, che qualche termine mi è sfuggito o l'ho capito male ...  ...

mai detto che un traditore non possa essere un buon genitore ... anzi, 
ho detto, che non si può dire nulla prima ... che dipende da troppe cose ... 

mi sono venuti in mente vecchi ricordi, dove il genitore che ha tradito
in effetti ha fatto un po' di casino ... e ha fatto male ai figli. 

Tutto qua ... 

Che poi ci sia di tutto e di più ... lo voglio ben sperare ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e cosa sarebbe stato giusto fare? dirlo alla madre e "distruggere" un matrimonio?
> non è compito dei figli...


Ciao,

e che ne so io ... affari loro ...

ma alla figlia non le ha fatto bene, essere stata tirata in ballo. 
Claudine, spesso diceva, veditela te ... per favore, non mi riguarda ecc. 

Ma, per me ... è una cosa, dove i figli devono rimanerne fuori ... 
Sono affari dei genitori ... 

sienne


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Infatti, fino a quando restano 'affari' dei genitori, i figli NON ne risentono, ma se vengono tirati in ballo, sono problemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ad esempio sono un diversamente cornuto. Felice pure, pensa un po te, benvenuto eh.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> FINALMENTE QUALCUNO L'HA SCRITTO ...:up:
> si può essere pessimi genitori e non tradire mai,
> oppure essere dei fedifraghi anche consenzienti, risultando i migliori e più premurosi genitori di questa terra.


ma come finalmente? Alcuni/e di noi lo stanno dicendo da MESI...


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Ah*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Approvato Joey, disapprovato OspiteG per ragione talmente ovvie che non sto qui a dirlo


Post illuminante.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Infatti, fino a quando restano 'affari' dei genitori, i figli NON ne risentono, ma se vengono tirati in ballo, sono problemi.


Ciao,

è quello il punto!

ma ci sono vari modi, di tirarli in ballo un figlio! 
solo questo ho voluto dire ... 

quel padre (il prete) ha condizionato molto la vita di quel ragazzo! 
mi ricordo come se fosse ieri ... era completamente scombussolato,
come se gli avessero tolto la terra sotto i piedi!

infatti ... ancora oggi dopo vent'anni ... 
tutto quello che dice il padre ... lui non gli crede più niente ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma come finalmente? Alcuni/e di noi lo stanno dicendo da MESI...


volevo chiederelo anche io 
ma non osavo
è sempre così incazzato


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che i figli scoprono sul genitore, nel caso di mio marito ti assicuro che ai loro occhi ha perso ogni credibilità, e non per colpa mia, anzi, ho tentato di riappacificare i rapporti, ma c'è poco da fare, dipende dal carattere dei figli.
> La mia è troppo lontana mentalmente da quello che suo padre è stato capace di fare e portare avanti per anni.
> Poi si sommano altri fattori e l'immagine si appanna del tutto.
> Ovviamente si parla di *figli grandi, consapevoli*.


.......e non di bambinelli infanti, allattati. 


 Non ti hanno ancora risposto a questo post, vero ?


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> è quello il punto!
> 
> ...



E ci credo. Prete protestante che predica bene e razzola male. Quale esempio peggiore poteva dare a suo figlio.


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma come finalmente? Alcuni/e di noi lo stanno dicendo da MESI...


Legge settoriale


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> E ci credo. Prete protestante che predica bene e razzola male. Quale esempio peggiore poteva dare a suo figlio.


Ciao,

huuu grazie ...

solo questo volevo dire ... 

poi questa mattina, mi sono proprio opposta a questa storia lineare ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



devastata ha detto:


> E ci credo. Prete protestante che predica bene e razzola male. Quale esempio peggiore poteva dare a suo figlio.


E cosa devono dire?Ho fatto questa domanda ai figli,e le risposte che ho ricevuto non sono state gratificanti per i genitori traditori seriali, vi assicuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Mamma mia... Quanti luoghi comuni. Io non sono un traditore seriale e non ci tengo a diventarlo, ma non so se vi accorgete che si parla comunque sempre di persone: al bar dei ciucchi le discussioni sul dualismo Balotelli - El Shaarawi sono più dotte di queste vostre sparate ad minchiam.
> 
> Che caxxo ne sapete cos'è un bravo genitore? E che ne sapete di quello che hanno bisogno i bambini? E da quale tomo traete il significato di essere "bravi genitori" in relazione alla fedeltà coniugale o meno?


Quindi se non sei un traditore seriale perché te la prendi tanto?                                                                                          Ti spaventa l'umana fragilità? Perché non è fragile chi ricerca in un altro rapporto quello che non trova nella famiglia che si è costruito/a ? ... Guarda che esser fragili non è mica reato ... È solo una condizione umana e se tuo figlio capirà che anche tu sbagli e mostri i tuoi limiti non è detto che per questo ti amerà di meno ....


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Legge settoriale


eh, ma lo dico anche io da mesi, io che non sono schifosamente/maialamente/zoccolamente/menzogneramente fedifraga, no? Leggerà pure settorialmente, ma non mi è chiarissimo in base a cosa delimita i settori :smile:

boh, non è che ci perda il sonno


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Dipende da quello che i figli scoprono sul genitore, nel caso di mio marito ti assicuro che ai loro occhi ha perso ogni credibilità, e non per colpa mia, anzi, ho tentato di riappacificare i rapporti, ma c'è poco da fare, dipende dal carattere dei figli. La mia è troppo lontana mentalmente da quello che suo padre è stato capace di fare e portare avanti per anni.
> Poi si sommano altri fattori e l'immagine si appanna del tutto.
> Ovviamente si parla di figli grandi, consapevoli.


Ogni caso è a sè. A volte chi ha subito il tradimento alza l'asticella della tensione per sputtanare platealmente il coniuge (colpevole per aver tradito e pirla per essersi fatto beccare) davanti ai figli. 
Lungi da me attribuire al tradito la colpa della situazione, però nell'incazzatura sarebbe opportuno anche un attimo di raziocinio che portasse a non coinvolgere i figli nella questione: la diminutio della credibilità del genitori agli occhi dei propri figli è un danno che difficilmente si ripara, al contrario dell'incazzatura da corna.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



oscuro ha detto:


> E cosa devono dire?Ho fatto questa domanda ai figli,e le risposte che ho ricevuto non sono state gratificanti per i genitori traditori seriali, vi assicuro.


Non puoi generalizzare.... visto che tu sai quelli che ho vissuto io....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché non è fragile chi ricerca in un altro rapporto quello che non trova nella famiglia che si è costruito/a ?


Quello che non capite è che in alcune persone è un desiderio come un altro. Non si può trovare in famiglia un rapporto occasionale o la trasgressione. E' la sua antitesi. A volte si ha bisogno anche di quello. Non è fragilità, è umanità. Non si può trovare a Pietra Ligure una spiaggia ove stare con il pipino al vento: bisogna andare a Kos.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ogni caso è a sè. A volte chi ha subito il tradimento alza l'asticella della tensione per sputtanare platealmente il coniuge (colpevole per aver tradito e pirla per essersi fatto beccare) davanti ai figli.
> Lungi da me attribuire al tradito la colpa della situazione, però nell'incazzatura sarebbe opportuno anche un attimo di raziocinio che portasse a non coinvolgere i figli nella questione: la diminutio della credibilità del genitori agli occhi dei propri figli è un danno che difficilmente si ripara, al contrario dell'incazzatura da corna.


Ciao,

certo ... e chi ha detto il contrario?

mi sa che ho perso un casino di passaggi ...  ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Non puoi generalizzare.... visto che tu sai quelli che ho vissuto io....


Il nostro amico comune è uno di quelli.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello che non capite è che in alcune persone è un desiderio come un altro. Non si può trovare in famiglia un rapporto occasionale o la trasgressione. E' la sua antitesi. A volte si ha bisogno anche di quello. Non è fragilità, è umanità. Non si può trovare a Pietra Ligure una spiaggia ove stare con il pipino al vento: bisogna andare a Kos.


Ciao,

cosa intendi per umanità ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



oscuro ha detto:


> Il nostro amico comune è uno di quelli.


Sei sicuro?? Io non credo. ..Non farmi scendere nei dettagli miei personali. ..cerca di capire cosa voglio dire


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> cosa intendi per umanità ...
> 
> sienne


Intendevo qualcosa di banale: intendevo che ogni persona ha il suo peculiare carattere, i propri desideri, a volte non spiegabili, a volte immorali, a volte dettati da istinto.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> Sei sicuro?? Io non credo. ..Non farmi scendere nei dettagli miei personali. ..cerca di capire cosa voglio dire


Figurati,lasciamo perdere.....!


----------



## Tebe (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ma lo dico anche io da mesi, io che non sono schifosamente/maialamente/zoccolamente/menzogneramente fedifraga, no? Leggerà pure settorialmente, ma non mi è chiarissimo in base a cosa delimita i settori :smile:
> 
> boh, non è che ci perda il sonno


Lascia perdere, fai finta di niente.

Se non hai una simil stele di rosetta è impossibile


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ogni caso è a sè. A volte chi ha subito il tradimento alza l'asticella della tensione per sputtanare platealmente il coniuge (colpevole per aver tradito e pirla per essersi fatto beccare) davanti ai figli.
> Lungi da me attribuire al tradito la colpa della situazione, però nell'incazzatura sarebbe opportuno anche un attimo di raziocinio che portasse a non coinvolgere i figli nella questione: la diminutio della credibilità del genitori agli occhi dei propri figli è un danno che difficilmente si ripara, al contrario dell'incazzatura da corna.



Ho appunto scritto 'non per colpa mia', perchè non sono stata io, ne mio marito, ad informare mia figlia del tradimento.

Quando però si tradisce bisogna mettere in conto che tutto può succedere, a meno che non lo si faccia sulla Paullese, per chi non la conosce infestata da puttane 24h al giorno, anche se rischi pure li di essere fermato da qualche pattuglia o visto da chi ti conosce, ma rischi meno sicuramente dal tradire per anni e anni tua moglie.
Non si tratta quindi di alzare l'asticella della tensione per sputtanare nessuno, anzi, per quanto possibile ho cercato di abbassare i toni, solo in famiglia, con lui è altra storia e non è affatto facile la riparazione, tutt'altro.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello che non capite è che in alcune persone è un desiderio come un altro. Non si può trovare in famiglia un rapporto occasionale o la trasgressione. E' la sua antitesi. A volte si ha bisogno anche di quello. Non è fragilità, è umanità. Non si può trovare a Pietra Ligure una spiaggia ove stare con il pipino al vento: bisogna andare a Kos.



Cosa intendi per trasgressione?


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Intendevo qualcosa di banale: intendevo che ogni persona ha il suo peculiare carattere, i propri desideri, a volte non spiegabili, a volte immorali, a volte dettati da istinto.


Ciao,

lo voglio ben sperare, che sia così. 

cosa si intende per morale, sinceramente, ancora non mi è tanto chiaro.
quella "culturale" o quella che i due hanno stabilito assieme ... 

poi cosa bisogna immaginarsi esattamente quando esce fuori questa storia dell'istinto?

io sono molto istintiva ... come anche il mio compagno ... ma l'istinto lo si può vivere in tanti modi ... 

noi abbiamo stabilito un certo modelle per noi, e affinché ci sta bene, viviamo così ... 

io, sinceramente, ho difficoltà ad immaginare un compagno, con il quale non possa parlare su certe cose. 


cioè, se no, di cosa si parla? ... 

per cosa si sta assieme? 

non sono ironica ... veramente. 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per trasgressione?


Concetto molto ampio. Anche uno scambio di mail può essere trasgressione. Sintetizzando molto: 1) una situazione che implica intimità/confidenza e mi suscita curiosità 2) non portare il cervello all'ammasso (nel senso non sovrapporre trasgressione a famiglia, in termini di tempo e energie mentali) 3) non avere grattacapi e malattie.
Tutto il resto (o ciò che non ha questi requisiti) non lo considero trasgressione ma qualcosa che non mi serve o è dannoso.


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Anche io non avevo capito
Due anni??????

Ussignur

Ma sentì due anni... Non mi farei tutte ste pare

Ma lo sentì ?
Ci pensi ?
Non capisco
Nemmeno capisco come di possa riprendere ogni volta trascorso due anni che bisogno c'è ecco

Boh


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Io ho fatto entrare un terzo

È d e in casino

Credo si sia innamorato e tanto
Forse oso dire più di me che lo vedrei una volta al mese come prima 

Mi sento stronza
Mi piace
Ma inizia a chiedere di più
È io non voglio


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello che non capite è che in alcune persone è un desiderio come un altro. Non si può trovare in famiglia un rapporto occasionale o la trasgressione. E' la sua antitesi. A volte si ha bisogno anche di quello. Non è fragilità, è umanità. Non si può trovare a Pietra Ligure una spiaggia ove stare con il pipino al vento: bisogna andare a Kos.


Ma se vai a Kos non c'è nulla di tragico però se i tuoi figli lo scoprono gli dovrai pur far capire che la tua umanità si è coniugata con la fragilità nell'aver  ceduto ai sensi o al sentimento con un altra che non è la loro madre


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



oscuro ha detto:


> Figurati,lasciamo perdere.....!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

rendiamo grazie a te:rotfl:





Daniele ha detto:


> La messa è finita, andate in pace!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> due anni??????
> non avevo capito leggendo mi sembrava una volta
> al mese due ore...
> dai AnnaK tutte queste paturnie per una visita ogni due anni?
> Veramente è difficile capirti ...





rosa3 ha detto:


> Anche io non avevo capito
> Due anni??????
> 
> Ussignur
> ...


Madonna che casino.
Tread elefantiaco, alla fine ripeto le stesse cose ad oltranza.
Si parla di riprendere a vedersi dopo che per due anni non si è assolutamente potuto.
Vedersi un paio d'ore quando si può, diciamo una volta al mese.
E se mi ci spacco la testa evidentemente c'è bisogno no?
C'è bisogno perché la storia sarà pure stata in stand by (concretamente, non interiormente) ma non so/non riesco/non voglio chiuderla.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

lo diresti anche a tua moglie come se fosse lo svago in palestra o la serata a teatro? ne dubito





Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma porca puttana, stai a casa appresso a ste creature tutto il giorno, mi spieghi esattamente cosa gli togli se una volta al mese ti prendi un po' per te e vai a scopare chi vuoi tu?* Cosa le togli? Oh? Tu giustifichi il tuo malessere, che è solo tuo, appiccicando in torto alle bambine che NON ESISTE.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma se vai a Kos non c'è nulla di tragico però se i tuoi figli lo scoprono gli dovrai pur far capire che la tua umanità si è coniugata con la fragilità nell'aver  ceduto ai sensi o al sentimento con un altra che non è la loro madre


No, non ci siamo


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo diresti anche a tua moglie come se fosse lo svago in palestra o la serata a teatro? ne dubito


Minerva, ma sua moglie avrebbe il diritto di essere dilaniata da un enorme fallo del esimio Sig. Motumbo (dopo aver alesato il sedere a JB), lui non direbbe nulla se sua moglie saltasse sui cazzi per due ore consecutive, cosa vuoi, c'è chi va a correre, chi da parrucchiere e chi salta da un cazzo all'altro, normale no come hobby!!! Minerva, mi stupisco di te che sei così poco "moderna".


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Minerva, ma sua moglie avrebbe il diritto di essere dilaniata da un enorme fallo del esimio Sig. Motumbo (dopo aver alesato il sedere a JB), lui non direbbe nulla se sua moglie saltasse sui cazzi per due ore consecutive, cosa vuoi, c'è chi va a correre, chi da parrucchiere e chi salta da un cazzo all'altro, normale no come hobby!!! Minerva, mi stupisco di te che sei così poco "moderna".


ma perché devi sempre esprimerti così violentemente ?
non ti si può leggere


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

non ho capito bene, anzi ben poco ...  ...

del filo del discorso del nuovo, poi di Fimmetta ed in infine l'intervento di Chiara ... 

a chi va, se no fa niente. 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non ho capito bene, anzi ben poco ...  ...
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne, 
Io trovo sempre di un paraculismo estremo parlare di fragilità dei traditori.
Ci sta che qualche traditore sia per così dire inciampato, che abbia ceduto perché debole, ma tutti abbiamo una scelta alternativa e la possiamo fare.
Tutti siamo adulti, consenzienti e consapevoli di quello che facciamo.
Facile invocare l'incapacità di intendere e di volere.
Estremamente comodo.
E qui mi riaggancio al discorso di oggi in cui mi definivo lontana da certi traditori e molto più vicina a certi traditi.

Chiara


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché devi sempre esprimerti così violentemente ?
> non ti si può leggere


:up:


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Io trovo sempre di un paraculismo estremo parlare di fragilità dei traditori.
> Ci sta che qualche traditore sia per così dire inciampato, che abbia ceduto perché debole, ma tutti abbiamo una scelta alternativa e la possiamo fare.
> Tutti siamo adulti, consenzienti e consapevoli di quello che facciamo.
> ...



Straquoto!  Sono scelte. Punto!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la cosa importante di questi ultimi perdiodi è che è arrivata un sacco di letteratura russa


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Madonna che casino.
> Tread elefantiaco, alla fine ripeto le stesse cose ad oltranza.
> Si parla di riprendere a vedersi dopo che per due anni non si è assolutamente potuto.
> Vedersi un paio d'ore quando si può, diciamo una volta al mese.
> ...



Allora continua e stai serena.


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Io trovo sempre di un paraculismo estremo parlare di fragilità dei traditori.
> Ci sta che qualche traditore sia per così dire inciampato, che abbia ceduto perché debole, ma tutti abbiamo una scelta alternativa e la possiamo fare.
> Tutti siamo adulti, consenzienti e consapevoli di quello che facciamo.
> ...


Ciao Chiara  ...

grazie, tutto chiaro ora. 

scusa, ma mi viene da ridere  :rotfl: ... neretto sopra ... è una cosa, che nei fatti, non riesco ad immaginare. 

OK ... forse alcuni hanno bisogno un po' più di tempo per capire, 

che caspita ci fanno qui sulla terra ... buh ...

sienne


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Concetto molto ampio. Anche uno scambio di mail può essere trasgressione. Sintetizzando molto: 1) una situazione che implica intimità/confidenza e mi suscita curiosità 2) non portare il cervello all'ammasso (nel senso non sovrapporre trasgressione a famiglia, in termini di tempo e energie mentali) 3) non avere grattacapi e malattie.
> Tutto il resto (o ciò che non ha questi requisiti) non lo considero trasgressione ma qualcosa che non mi serve o è dannoso.


Io mi riferivo al fatto che hai scritto:

quello che non capite è che in alcune persone è un desiderio come un altro. *Non si può trovare in famiglia un rapporto occasionale o la trasgressione.* E' la sua antitesi. A volte si ha bisogno anche di quello. Non è fragilità, è umanità. Non si può trovare a Pietra Ligure una spiaggia ove stare con il pipino al vento: bisogna andare a Kos.

Ragionando cosi dovremmo tutti andare a caccia di emozioni forti?


----------



## sienne (25 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Chiara  ...

già da subito ho sempre avuto l'impressione, 
che tu abbia le idee molto chiare, a riguardo. 

non guardo più di tanto il fattore traditore o fedele ... 
perché poi, ogni storia è a se ... prendi la mia, prendi quella di rosa ecc. 

quello che a me piace è la chiarezza ... ne di più ne di meno. 
ma forse è un problema mio molto intimo e personale ... 
che dovrei tenere più a bada ...

sienne


----------



## MillePensieri (25 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Io trovo sempre di un paraculismo estremo parlare di fragilità dei traditori.
> Ci sta che qualche traditore sia per così dire inciampato, che abbia ceduto perché debole, ma tutti abbiamo una scelta alternativa e la possiamo fare.
> Tutti siamo adulti, consenzienti e consapevoli di quello che facciamo.
> ...


verde mio


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Quello che non capite è che in alcune persone è un desiderio come un altro. Non si può trovare in famiglia un rapporto occasionale o la trasgressione. E' la sua antitesi. A volte si ha bisogno anche di quello. Non è fragilità, è umanità. Non si può trovare a Pietra Ligure una spiaggia ove stare con il pipino al vento: bisogna andare a Kos.


a pietra ligure magari no
ma basta spostarsi di qualche km senza dover andare fino a Kos...
poi perdonami ma per me umanità è un'altra cosa...


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Madonna che casino.
> Tread elefantiaco, alla fine ripeto le stesse cose ad oltranza.
> Si parla di riprendere a vedersi dopo che per due anni non si è assolutamente potuto.
> Vedersi un paio d'ore quando si può, diciamo una volta al mese.
> ...


e allora continuala...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

Sono arrivata a pagina 37, si sta parlando di pensare o no  a un amante mentre si hanno bimbi piccoli, in allattamento specificatamente

(a parte questo, AnnaK, ma la tua piccola ha un anno e ancora poppa ogni 2 ore? forse non ho capito bene)

Opinione mia personale sempre.

In un momento come la nascita e allattamento (ma qua la piccola ha un anno, mica 3 mesi), a parte la gioia di fissare anche per ore il nasino del cucciolo, la vita è estremamente faticosa e i momenti possono essere molto poco idilliaci dal punto di vista della coppia.

Che si pensi ad un amante in questo, come in qualunque altro momento, è chiaro che indica che il proprio amore non è tutto per il partner. Cioè, è evidente, non ci piove.

Che risulti più schifoso o mostruoso adesso, con la piccola di un anno piuttosto che di 3 mesi o di dieci anni, io non lo capisco.
L'amore per i figli al massimo cresce col tempo, mica diminuisce.
E la devozione totale per il piccolo, tanto da escludere dalla testa un uomo che peraltro c'era già, secondo me è possibile, ma non necessaria -e tra l'altro, a questo punto escluderebbe pure l'amore per il coniuge.

Testa e cuore sono molto concentrati sul piccolo, ovvio. Come è bello e giusto.
Ma non è che tutto il resto sparisce completamente.
Un marito amato, resta marito amato. Un lavoro che piace, resta un lavoro che piace. Desiderare di vedere le amiche, rimane. Il desiderio di sesso, resta desiderio di sesso. E se c'è un'altra persona, a quanto ho capito messa in stand by per molto tempo, non ci vedo nulla di *più *brutto che pensarci quando le figlie avranno 4 anni o 10.

Io ricordo con estrema dolcezza i tempi di quando Fra aveva pochi mesi...
Eppure, ricordo altrettanto bene la situazione che degenerava velocemente col mio ex marito.
E il desiderio sessuale frustrato, c'era anche nelle nebbie della stanchezza. 
Non è che l'esistenza di Fra improvvisamente ha dipinto tutto di rosa.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Ha più di un anno e poppa a richiesta. Possono passare anche due ore, adesso (a tre mesi stava attaccata praticamente sempre). Vabbe, questo e' un discorso a parte.
Quoto in parte il resto.
In parte perché... In buona parte, dipingono tutto di rosa. Io nei loro primi anni (per la prima figlia la "pausa" era stata anche più lunga e la ripresa concomitante con una crisi pesante con mio marito) l'ho pensato, l'ho sentito... Ma lontano, remoto. Tutto quello che mi interessava l'avevo tra le braccia. Sono stata Serenissima a casa. Ho rimandato senza patemi a un momento indefinito. Quando ho visto, sia con la primogenita che adesso, che loro erano pronte a stare un po' di tempo serenamente senza di me (più che visto l'ho avvertito, ad oggi non mi sono mai separata dalla secondogenita) allora e' riemersa l'urgenza di uno spazio mio. Con lui.


----------



## devastata (25 Marzo 2013)

Hai bisogno di sentirti indispensabile per qualcuno, dopo l'allattamento ti manca lui?

Forse devi parlare con uno psicologo per capire bene cosa cerchi in lui.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

ho letto che giudicate volgare la domanda sul lavoro ma mi chiedo se una donna "normale" e cioè una che non poteva permettersi di stare a casa come la stragrande maggioranza di noi , avrebbe avuto tempo e voglia di un amante con due bambini piccoli.
mi chiedo anche se non esiste un matrimonio solido perché cazzarola si debbono fare 2 figli 2.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2013)

^


----------



## Carola (25 Marzo 2013)

Io ricordo che ero a casa in maternità ma ero sfinita da piccoli poppa a richiesta crollavo proprio
Anzi mi sentivo una mucca)))

Poi non so ste poppe mi parevano solo dei bimbi e di mio marito all epoca un altro che le pastrugnasse posso dire ... Un po' ...noia...mi avrebbe dato

Ma forse quest uomo fa proprio parte di te oramai
E dentro te
X questo fai un figlio con marito ecc
Forse ho capito cosa intendo che Unione avete
Capito in parte
Solo voi potete sapere cosa c'è fra voi

È comunque forte se non si allontana dopo tutto quello che hai e che ami
Un abbraccio


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Hai bisogno di sentirti indispensabile per qualcuno, dopo l'allattamento ti manca lui?
> 
> Forse devi parlare con uno psicologo per capire bene cosa cerchi in lui.


Perché secondo te quando si smette di allattare (e io per giunta non ho smesso, semplicemente l'allattamento prosegue con ritmi che adesso consentono un mio breve allontanamento) si smette di essere fisiologicamente indispensabili per i propri figli?
Bah.
Io gli psicologismi non li reggo.



Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto che giudicate volgare la domanda sul lavoro ma mi chiedo se una donna "normale" e cioè una che non poteva permettersi di stare a casa come la stragrande maggioranza di noi , avrebbe avuto tempo e voglia di un amante con due bambini piccoli.
> mi chiedo anche se non esiste un matrimonio solido perché cazzarola si debbono fare 2 figli 2.


Non sarà solido secondo i tuoi parametri.
Ho già detto che non mi metto proprio a giustificare l'esistenza delle mie figlie. 
E non mi risulta che le mamme lavoratrici siano più fedeli.
Mi sembrano categorizzazioni un po' beote, della serie "e' perché non hai niente da fare"... Chiunque sia stato 24 ore su 24 con dei bambini sa perfettamente che hai qualcosa da fare sempre. Sempre. Cose anche molto coinvolgenti e gratificanti, per carità. Ma impegnative. Spiace che tu abbia la sfortuna di non saperlo.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Perché secondo te quando si smette di allattare (e io per giunta non ho smesso, semplicemente l'allattamento prosegue con ritmi che adesso consentono un mio breve allontanamento) si smette di essere fisiologicamente indispensabili per i propri figli?
> Bah.
> Io gli psicologismi non li reggo.
> 
> ...


secondo i tuoi sì?


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Appunto, scema più o meno come quella Anna li.
> Perché motivi veri per stare male non ne ho, ma sto ugualmente malissimo.
> Limitandoci ai fatti:
> Sono sposata e ho due bambine.
> ...


l'hai scritto tu


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ha più di un anno e poppa a richiesta. Possono passare anche due ore, adesso (a tre mesi stava attaccata praticamente sempre). Vabbe, questo e' un discorso a parte.
> Quoto in parte il resto.
> In parte perché... In buona parte, dipingono tutto di rosa. Io nei loro primi anni (per la prima figlia la "pausa" era stata anche più lunga e la ripresa concomitante con una crisi pesante con mio marito) l'ho pensato, l'ho sentito... Ma lontano, remoto. Tutto quello che mi interessava l'avevo tra le braccia. Sono stata Serenissima a casa. Ho rimandato senza patemi a un momento indefinito. Quando ho visto, sia con la primogenita che adesso, che loro erano pronte a stare un po' di tempo serenamente senza di me (più che visto l'ho avvertito, ad oggi non mi sono mai separata dalla secondogenita) allora e' riemersa l'urgenza di uno spazio mio. Con lui.



Scusa.
Ma ogni due ore?
A più di un anno?

Sul serio?

Scusa, ma è la prima volta che sento un allattamento così intensivo a questa età...

Lo so che mi sto facendo bellamente i cazzi tuoi, ma forse ridurre un poco... sembra un allattamento da coccola più che altro. Aiuta anche la bimba a staccarsi un poco da te, in senso buono. A separare la sua identità da te.

Ok, scusa, taccio.

E la più grande fino a quando l'hai allattata?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Va benissimo così.
Questo e' proprio assolutamente fuori tema. Non sono in cerca di consigli sull'allattamento, che e' una cosa fisiologica, e sta fisiologicamente proseguendo. Per quello faccio già parte della leche legue.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (25 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai scritto tu


Ho scritto come mi sento adesso.
Questo in niente riguarda quello che ha preceduto e consentito la nascita delle bambine.
E in niente, proprio in niente, riguarda la loro esistenza.
Benedetta da me e dal padre ogni secondo di ogni giornata.
E domande su questo d'ora in poi le salto a pie pari. 
Non ho nemmeno il barlume di una mezza intenzione di starmi a giustificare di questo.


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

vedi karenina
a mettere in mezzo i figli?
non conviene, non l'avrai franca.
ti stancherai di ripetere che loro poco c'entrano, 
che niente parte da lì.
ma la famiglia è sacra, siamo in fondo in Italia, mica in Svezia.
una cosa ho imparato qui dentro:
non avvicinare MAI la parola tradimento o AMANTE
 alla parola ALLATTAMENTo o MATERNITA'.
sarà la fine, il caos, l'anarchia.

comunque come cazzo facevi ad allattare e ....


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Toc toc, mi sentite???
> SE NE È PARLATO.
> Più volte.
> La situazione per sommi capi (per esplicito e mutuo accordo si omettono dettagli che non servono alla comprensione dell'insieme e farebbero solo male, sta di fatto che nessuno e' scemo e anche i dettagli li si può agevolmente immaginare) e' chiara a tutti i partecipanti.
> ...



Allora, pur capendo le domande che ti fai, i tuoi dubbi li ridimensiono molto.
Nel senso.

Tuo marito, per amore, o per senso della famiglia, comunque consapevolmente, sa, e di certo eviterà di frugare nel cellulare.
Tu, a quanto pare, sei capace di mantenerti salda per lunghi periodi, e di gestire la cosa con riservatezza.

Quindi... siete d'accordo.

Se siete d'accordo, le bimbe non rischiano.
O se rischiano, rischiano per una decisione che avete sostanzialmente preso di comune accordo tu e tuo marito.
Se il matrimonio arrivasse alla fine, sarebbe responsabilità di tuo marito quanto tua.

Certo, resta la responsabilità. E le tue riflessioni e dubbi, restano e resteranno.

Ma il rischio di farsi beccare, diminuisce esponenzialmente.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*

Ma c'è n qualche concorso con la yomo ultimamente???


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma c'è n qualche concorso con la yomo ultimamente???



hhmmm...acidità, intendi?


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hhmmm...acidità, intendi?


Yes


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non è accompagnato.
> Ha un figlio che vive con lui e di cui si occupa principalmente lui (ma insomma tutto quanto sopra son cazzi suoi, ci mancherebbe che parlassi di una famiglia che non è la mia)
> Non mi chiede di lasciare la mia famiglia perché sarebbe idiota a chiedermelo... Non ho mai lasciato mio marito per lui (quello si, lo chiedeva) prima che ci fossero le bambine, non lo farei certo adesso.
> Sostanzialmente quello che dice e' che lui per me c'è e ci sara' sempre. Che da parte sua la nostra storia avra' "durata biologica" (finche uno dei due -presumibilmente lui per ovvie ragioni di eta'- non muore). Capisce che ho altre priorità. Capisce che una vita "insieme" (stessa casa, figli compresi) non l'avremo MAI e, come me, neppure la vuole. Vorrebbe più spazi, più tempi, pazienta pensando a quando le bimbe saranno più grandi e le due ore insieme magari non saranno solo due ore, la volta al mese non sarà una volta.
> ...



Non ti dico certo di andare a raccontare alle tue figlie del tuo amico, ma quando saranno più grandi potrai certo comunicare loro la tua visione del mondo e dell'amore.
Come non hai mentito a tuo marito, non mentirai neanche a loro. Ripeto, mica raccontando dell'altro.
Ma presentando loro la realtà variegata per come è. 
Che in certe coppie ci si ama per sempre e solo tra mamma e papà.
Certe coppie invece si vogliono ancora bene come genitori, ma non stanno più bene come marito e moglie e si separano.
E certe coppie invece...

Io sono certa che mia figlia mi giudicherà da grande. Come io giudico i miei genitori. Me lo tengo per me, ma giudico eccome. Mi spiego le loro vicende, le peso, le giudico, e Fra giudicherà me.
Mentirle, mai. Ergo, quando chiederà -e mi aspetto che il padre abbia il fascicolo pronto allo scoccare dei tot anni- quello che le risponderò non sarò in contraddizione con quello che vede ogni giorno.

Invece, dopo due anni di pausa, anche se immagino che tu ti sia sentita con il tuo amico, sei sicura che per lui tutto sia immutato?
Dici che è libero, potrebbe anche incontrare un'altra donna, è possibile secondo te?


PS Scusate, ma a parte il sesso dei bambini, sembra la moglie di quell'utente che da anni sa che la moglie ha l'amante, e che dice che proprio recentemente c'è stato un aumentare degli scambi telefonici e sms, e che pensa che tra breve si vedranno.

AnnaK, se vai in Divorzio e separazione c'è il 3D di cui sto parlando, "Mia moglie mi tradisce etc etc"


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti dico certo di andare a raccontare alle tue figlie del tuo amico, ma quando saranno più grandi potrai certo comunicare loro la tua visione del mondo e dell'amore.
> Come non hai mentito a tuo marito, non mentirai neanche a loro. Ripeto, mica raccontando dell'altro.
> Ma presentando loro la realtà variegata per come è.
> Che in certe coppie ci si ama per sempre e solo tra mamma e papà.
> ...


Vi fate molte e troppe paranoie.
Pensate a cosa fanno molti figli da grandi.
TU lo vo sapè? 
Cosa fanno?
eh?

TU lo vo sapè?

Li mettono in ospizio.


Sai quando avevo l'età di fra.
Mio padre litigava con me, perchè mi ostinavo a volere star seduto a fianco del posto di guida.
Non volevo stare dietro.

Un giorno dissi a mio padre.
Quando sarò grande avrò la patente e sarai tu a stare seduto dietro.

E lui perchè?
E io perchè sarai un vecchio.

E ricordiamoci che da vecchi i nostri figli saranno indulgenti con noi.
Perchè saremo molto rincoglioniti.
Insicuri ecc..ecc.ecc...

Da cui si dice...tu sei il bastone della mia vecchiaia.

Da come conosco fra, lei ti dirà, ciao mamma guarda come mi diverto a essere grande, e at salut.

Poi ragiona da figlia e vedi quanto può interessare ad una figlia le beghe tra i due genitori.

Una volta viene qui a giocare una bambina.
Alla sera viene la madre a prenderla.

E sta bambina fa: 
Non voglio tornare a casa con te, ma voglio stare qui, perchè qui c'è calma, mentre a casa ci sei tu e papà che non la smettete mai di litigare.

Insomma dicono che i bambini sono lo specchio della verità.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2013)

Pensare a non creare fratture con Fra, OLTRE a quelle dell'adolescenza, non è farsi paranoie.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Yes


eh


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2013)

*R: Come la scema che si buttava sotto al treno*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh


A Pasqua si è tutti più buoni come per il Natale? ??


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> A Pasqua si è tutti più buoni come per il Natale? ??



mammamia, qui fra un pò scorre il sangue, altro che pace e bene


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi karenina
> a mettere in mezzo i figli?
> non conviene, non l'avrai franca.
> ti stancherai di ripetere che loro poco c'entrano,
> ...


Non facevo, non faccio.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti dico certo di andare a raccontare alle tue figlie del tuo amico, ma quando saranno più grandi potrai certo comunicare loro la tua visione del mondo e dell'amore.
> Come non hai mentito a tuo marito, non mentirai neanche a loro. Ripeto, mica raccontando dell'altro.
> Ma presentando loro la realtà variegata per come è.
> Che in certe coppie ci si ama per sempre e solo tra mamma e papà.
> ...


Si ho visto, ma la situazione e' molto diversa dalla nostra....
Per l'altro, la situazione e' immutata.
Ha incontrato altre persone, ma cose di nullo spessore, non legami stabili. Niente che ci metta in discussione.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Io trovo sempre di un paraculismo estremo parlare di fragilità dei traditori.
> Ci sta che qualche traditore sia per così dire inciampato, che abbia ceduto perché debole, ma tutti abbiamo una scelta alternativa e la possiamo fare.
> Tutti siamo adulti, consenzienti e consapevoli di quello che facciamo.
> ...


Credo ci sia un fraintendimento, la fragilità non la intendo come alibi  ma come limite umano, i figli se vengono a scoprire di un tradimento di un genitore verso l'altro scoprono un profondo limite di coloro che ritengono figure centrali nella loro vita soprattutto se ancora bimbi o adolescenti (da adulti la loro prospettiva sicuramente cambia).  Il genitore traditore avrà allora il compito difficile di recuperare con loro un dialogo, diverrà quindi agli occhi dei figli una figura fragile perche dovrà ammettere delle colpe che altrimenti avrebbe taciuto per sempre. Lungi da me considerare che il traditore sia esente da responsabilità verso il proprio partner e verso la famiglia, anche perché da tradita sarebbe il colmo....  Persltro se c'e una cosa che mi infastidisce sono le persone che non sanno assumersi le responsabilità dei propri errori e che cercano sempre di scaricare il peso dei loro gesti sugli altri.... e ce ne sono ... ahimè.... Buongiorno :smile:


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non facevo, non faccio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probabilmente il tuo "Altro" non instaurera' mai una relazione fissa, perche' da quello che hai detto precedentemente pare refrattario ai legami stabili.
Ma nella vita non si sa mai. Poterebbe incontrare qualcuna che lo conquisti davvero, che gli occupi la testa.
La butto li'...non e' che la tua inquietudine sia anche dovuta al fatto che un giorno cio' potrebbe accadere?
Ma forse in quel caso ti sentiresti finalmente libera e sollevata.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Lo vedo improbabile.
Ma onestamente la situazione e' talmente incasinata che di pensare a come risolvere problemi ipotetici non ho proprio le energie.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma quale moralista? Il ruolo del genitore è un ruolo che prescinde dal resto.
> Seguendo il vostro ragionamento: siccome uno/a tradisce (oppure ha tradito) non ha (non ha più) autorità morale per insegnare al proprio figlio a non bestemmiare o rispettare i genitori (esempi a caso)?



I moralisti esistono, come esiste qualsiasi cosa che abbia una definizione, qua dentro, spesso, utilizziamo dei parametri che vanno oltre il significato delle parole, ne è esempio quello che hai scritto, ma è anche giusto visto che si espongono idee e si vuole andare oltre ad alcuni concetti che sono ben definiti, altrimenti con piffero che potremmo discutere.

Ora fantasticando e dando spazio alla parola scritta possiamo anche eliminare la parola morale intesa per come la conosciamo e plasmarla nelle molteplicità dei ruoli che qua dentro sono presenti. Facendo questo la condotta di un genitore risulta avere un percorso assieme al figlio dove non c'è bisogno ne di mentire ne di nascondersi. 

Mentre invece e qua saltano tutti i ruoli sopra descritti ehehe et voilà... a parte quella morale conosciuta benissimo come definizione, tutti quelli che escono fuori dal significato conosciuto della parola sono quelle persone che nascondono quello che qua dentro vogliono far passare per normale, ora mi domando e dico, perchè qua dentro non hanno timore e fuori invece si? ( sempre domanda retorica è) Quindi nel momento in cui si mente e si viene scoperti da un figlio che tutto quello che ti hanno insegnato nel contesto di morale educazione, non dire bugie etc etc se ne va a benedire come se ne va a benedire la serenità del bambino, e qua subentra il genitore che nonostante sia stato bravo/a nel crescere un figlio, alla fine non ha fatto altro che far pagare al figlio le conseguenze di un qualcosa che egli stesso ha tenuto nascosto appunto perchè sa che è sbagliato. 

Con questo cosa voglio dire? voglio dire che, fino a quando siamo nel forum possiamo discuterne, appena usciamo fuori dal forum tutto cambia perche anche chi non è quel moralista che lo comunica al forum sta egli stesso mentendo a se stesso/a nella realtà. 

E questo mi sembra un gioco scorretto senza senso.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao Ultimo,


:up: ... bello e chiaro!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo ci sia un fraintendimento, la fragilità non la intendo come alibi  ma come limite umano, i figli se vengono a scoprire di un tradimento di un genitore verso l'altro scoprono un profondo limite di coloro che ritengono figure centrali nella loro vita soprattutto se ancora bimbi o adolescenti (da adulti la loro prospettiva sicuramente cambia).  Il genitore traditore avrà allora il compito difficile di recuperare con loro un dialogo, diverrà quindi agli occhi dei figli una figura fragile perche dovrà ammettere delle colpe che altrimenti avrebbe taciuto per sempre. Lungi da me considerare che il traditore sia esente da responsabilità verso il proprio partner e verso la famiglia, anche perché da tradita sarebbe il colmo....  Persltro se c'e una cosa che mi infastidisce sono le persone che non sanno assumersi le responsabilità dei propri errori e che cercano sempre di scaricare il peso dei loro gesti sugli altri.... e ce ne sono ... ahimè.... Buongiorno :smile:



F.a.n.t.a.s.t.i.c.a.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto che giudicate volgare la domanda sul lavoro ma mi chiedo se una donna "normale" e cioè una che non poteva permettersi di stare a casa come la stragrande maggioranza di noi , avrebbe avuto tempo e voglia di un amante con due bambini piccoli.
> mi chiedo anche se non esiste un matrimonio solido perché cazzarola si debbono fare 2 figli 2.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non sarà solido secondo i tuoi parametri.
> Ho già detto che non mi metto proprio a giustificare l'esistenza delle mie figlie.
> E non mi risulta che le mamme lavoratrici siano più fedeli.
> *Mi sembrano categorizzazioni un po' beote*, della serie "e' perché non hai niente da fare"... Chiunque sia stato 24 ore su 24 con dei bambini sa perfettamente che hai qualcosa da fare sempre. Sempre. Cose anche molto coinvolgenti e gratificanti, per carità. Ma impegnative. Spiace che tu abbia la sfortuna di non saperlo.


Ah, dici? Strano.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hhmmm...acidità, intendi?



Porca paletta io non l'avevo capita! anvedi Simy!  mi sono fatto una risata di gusto.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mammamia, qui fra un pò scorre il sangue, altro che pace e bene


infatti


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> 
> :up: ... bello e chiaro!
> ...



Eh ma vedo solo la citazione di confucio, guarda che ti batto in velocità cerco la frase e la faccio mia. :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Porca paletta io non l'avevo capita! anvedi Simy!  mi sono fatto *una risata di gusto*.


che gusto? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

però, alla fine, rimango dell'idea, che molto dipende, 
dal tipo di dialogo, rapporto ecc. che si ha con i figli. 

ci sono tante cose ... 

mi è venuto in mente uno zio mio. quello ama i figli tantissimo. 
ma è sempre stato un giocherellone ... scherzava su tutto ... 
e lo ha sempre detto, che è un allegro confuso. 
quando mia zia ha scoperto il tradimento, ci è rimasta male.
Ma non è stato chi sa che botta, neanche per i figli ... 
perché lui non ha mai proclamato ai sette venti cosa è giusto o no. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> che gusto? :rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl:Y:rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> I moralisti esistono, come esiste qualsiasi cosa che abbia una definizione, qua dentro, spesso, utilizziamo dei parametri che vanno oltre il significato delle parole, ne è esempio quello che hai scritto, ma è anche giusto visto che si espongono idee e si vuole andare oltre ad alcuni concetti che sono ben definiti, altrimenti con piffero che potremmo discutere.
> 
> Ora fantasticando e dando spazio alla parola scritta possiamo anche eliminare la parola morale intesa per come la conosciamo e plasmarla nelle molteplicità dei ruoli che qua dentro sono presenti. Facendo questo la condotta di un genitore risulta avere un percorso assieme al figlio dove non c'è bisogno ne di mentire ne di nascondersi.
> 
> ...


Ma allarghiamo il discorso.
Tradire è brutto, mentire è brutto. Rubare è brutto, trattare male le persone è brutto.
Sparlare delle persone è brutto. Essere egoisti è brutto.

Tutte queste cose le passi a tuo figlio, come io alla mia -spero.
Insieme alla nozione che si fa del proprio meglio, e che le persone fanno anche cose brutte o sbagliate, e che non per questo smettono di essere persone, o no?

O la prima volta che mia figlia mi vede perdere la brocca e alzare la voce, perde la fiducia e la serenità perchè le ho detto che è una cosa che non si fa?
Idem per attraversare la strada sulle strisce.
O non mangiare cioccolato la sera.

Non credo che per essere buoni genitori serva essere persone perfette. Altrimenti siamo fritti.
(ripeto, non sto parlando di tradimento, ma sto facendo un discorso lato, tanto per specificare che questa non è una difesa del tradimento dicendo che tanto non destabilizza i piccoli)

Diverso il caso se un genitore fa la statua del santo, dipingendosi come modello di virtù di sincerità e fedeltà, e poi trak! La bella statuina cade. Lì un figlio si sente come minimo preso per il culo.
Personalmente, nulla mi ha allontanato dalla religione come sentire il veleno che mio padre tirava fuori contro mia madre quando tornavamo da Messa, dopo aver scambiato il gesto di pace.
O il ceffone che mi ha tirato una notte a Natale perchè non feci la comunione 

Mia figlia mi ha visto sbagliare e chiedere scusa. No, non mi ha vista tradire, ovviamente  non sto parlando di quello, di piccole cose.
Per me, quello è il "segreto". Non presentarsi ai figli come i supereroi che non si è. Ma come persone che fanno del loro meglio.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma vedo solo la citazione di confucio, guarda che ti batto in velocità cerco la frase e la faccio mia. :rotfl:


Ciao,

miii ... ieri non sapevo come metterla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

un mal di testa ... ma ridevo come una scema!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> però, alla fine, rimango dell'idea, che molto dipende,
> dal tipo di dialogo, rapporto ecc. che si ha con i figli.
> ...


Hai espresso meglio quello che volevo dire io :smile:


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKArenina, il fatto del lavoro è che...tu tra un poco non avrai un cazzo da fare e starai beotamente a pensare al tuo fallito amante (fallito, in quanto non ha la capacità di costruire nulla). Ami un uomo con cui non ci si può fare una famiglia che tu reputi importantissima, hai mai pensato di non amarlo, ma di avere una dipendenza da curare seriamente, come se fosse una droga? 
Ti auguro che lui possa trovare un'altra, ma penso che sia impossibile, vista la sua imminente impotenza.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma allarghiamo il discorso.
> Tradire è brutto, mentire è brutto. Rubare è brutto, trattare male le persone è brutto.
> Sparlare delle persone è brutto. Essere egoisti è brutto.
> 
> ...


Nausicaa, un conto l'aver tradito una volta, un conto è un tradimento ripetuto, una storia parallela. AnnaKarenina potrebbe essere accusata quando le figlie saranno grandi, di aver dato un continuo dolore al loro padre che con forza ha mandato giù (perchè di sicuro il marito di Anna non la prende con leggerezza, ha solo la speranza che finisca e non credo che sia felice della situazione), per l'amore per lei e per la famiglia.
Una cosa ripetuta in questo modo si reputa un crimine e dipende dopo dall'indole del figlio, se il figlio non sta zitto parlerà, se è di altra indole si terrà le cose per se stesso, ma non è detto che stia szitto ed in quanto essere libero ha il diritto di giudicare anche i genitori ed anche a piena voce. Ho conosciuto figli stare zitti pensando che fosse rispetto, figli sbraitare contro i genitori perchè pensavano loro diritto entrare comunque nelle dinamiche della famiglia.


----------



## sienne (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai espresso meglio quello che volevo dire io :smile:



Ciao, 

sai, per me una cosa sono gli sbagli e una cosa sono i tradimenti. 

però, ci sono tre tradimenti qui dentro, che mi hanno dato molto da riflettere:

il tradimento di rosa, il tuo e quello che ho subito io. 

sono casi, un po' particolari ... 

infatti, quando mia figlia ed io parliamo di certe cose, dico sempre, di tener conto
che a volte ci sono dei casi limite ... una zona grigia ... che pur sapendo molto 
bene, che non è giusto, le situazioni possono essere talmente pesanti ecc. ecc. ecc. 

non mi piacciono le condanne, man non mi piacciono neanche gli alibi ... 
da qualsiasi angolatura esse provengono ... 



sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, un conto l'aver tradito una volta, un conto è un tradimento ripetuto, una storia parallela. AnnaKarenina potrebbe essere accusata quando le figlie saranno grandi, di aver dato un continuo dolore al loro padre che con forza ha mandato giù (perchè di sicuro il marito di Anna non la prende con leggerezza, ha solo la speranza che finisca e non credo che sia felice della situazione), per l'amore per lei e per la famiglia.
> Una cosa ripetuta in questo modo si reputa un crimine e dipende dopo dall'indole del figlio, se il figlio non sta zitto parlerà, se è di altra indole si terrà le cose per se stesso, ma non è detto che stia szitto ed in quanto essere libero ha il diritto di giudicare anche i genitori ed anche a piena voce. Ho conosciuto figli stare zitti pensando che fosse rispetto, figli sbraitare contro i genitori perchè pensavano loro diritto entrare comunque nelle dinamiche della famiglia.



Parlavo in generale Daniele, non del caso di AnnaK.
Cmq sì, secondo me i figli giudicano il comportamento dei genitori. A voce o in silenzio, ma il giudizio fa parte dell'essere umano.
Quello che dicevo, è che il tipo di giudizio dipende *anche* dal tipo di insegnamento che cerchi di dargli.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> AnnaKArenina, il fatto del lavoro è che...tu tra un poco non avrai un cazzo da fare e starai beotamente a pensare al tuo fallito amante (fallito, in quanto non ha la capacità di costruire nulla). Ami un uomo con cui non ci si può fare una famiglia che tu reputi importantissima, hai mai pensato di non amarlo, ma di avere una dipendenza da curare seriamente, come se fosse una droga?
> Ti auguro che lui possa trovare un'altra, ma penso che sia impossibile, vista la sua imminente impotenza.


Ommadonna.
Io ti leggo e mi sento sollevata, te lo giuro.
Perché potevo essere pia e santa, ma ragionare così.
E allora si' che sarei stata nella cacca.
Perché io la storia col tipo (fallito? Perché separato? Ma qualcosa mi dice daniele che tu non sia in una situazione sentimentale felice... Fallito anche tu allora?) posso anche finirla, se proprio.
Ma se uno ha sto livore e cerca di consolarsi sparando giudizi a raffica contro bersagli mobili (che difatti non coglie)... auguri!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma allarghiamo il discorso.
> Tradire è brutto, mentire è brutto. Rubare è brutto, trattare male le persone è brutto.
> Sparlare delle persone è brutto. Essere egoisti è brutto.
> 
> ...




Partendo dal presupposto che i genitori sono soltanto delle persone, credo che i figli una volta assimilato questo, possono in qualche maniera mediare "nelle riflessioni che gli servono a crescere." Ma ciò non esula dal fatto che, una certa coerenza nel genitore stesso ci deve essere, mancando  quella siamo a priori e con percentuali maggiori" colpevoli" di diventare dei genitori meno bravi, anche perchè non credo si voglia essere genitori "meno bravi."


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> miii ... ieri non sapevo come metterla :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> un mal di testa ... ma ridevo come una scema!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Si  avevo intuito che il motivo era questo. Faccio colazione e ti scrivo come fare.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Io continuo a non capire dove sta il problema


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a non capire dove sta il problema


Non è grave, non è mica un tuo problema.


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma allarghiamo il discorso.
> Tradire è brutto, mentire è brutto. Rubare è brutto, trattare male le persone è brutto.
> Sparlare delle persone è brutto. Essere egoisti è brutto.
> 
> ...


Concordo su tutto.
E' importante che i figli abbiano un'immagine vera e sincera di noi.
Perchè la vita ha troppe sfaccettature e incognite e non è certo quella del mulino bianco.
E una cosa che aborro (ma sono di parte) da parte di un genitore è l'estrema rigidità mentale. E il credere di essere sempre e comunque nel giusto.
Personalmente ho sempre avuto l'esempio dei miei genitori. Non li ho mai visti cme esseri perfetti, si sono sempre presi in giro bonariamente fra loro e anche con me c'erano e ci sono momenti in cui ridiamo come scemi.
Ho visto mia madre piangere per la stanchezza, l'ho sentita lamentarsi di non poterne più di tutto e di tutti, inseguirmi con una ciabatta se tornavo tardi la sera  ...ma l'ho vista anche tante volte avere le lacrime agli occhi dal ridere. Insomma, li ho sempre percepiti come veri e autentici, come puro e vero è il loro affetto per me.
Per questo sono certa nel dire che se, in età della ragione avessi scoperto che uno dei due tradiva l'altro...non mi avrebbe prodotto danni permanenti alla psiche. Perchè sono certa, che con molta umiltà il traditore si "sarebbe messo a nudo" davanti a me, chiedendo scusa, se ciò fosse stato necessario.


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che i genitori sono soltanto delle persone, credo che i figli una volta assimilato questo, possono in qualche maniera mediare "nelle riflessioni che gli servono a crescere." Ma ciò non esula dal fatto che, una certa coerenza nel genitore stesso ci deve essere, mancando quella siamo a priori e con percentuali maggiori" colpevoli" di diventare dei genitori meno bravi, anche perchè non credo si voglia essere genitori "meno bravi."


a volte mi chiedo? sono un buon genitore, riesco ad infondere sani ideali ai miei figli, sono un buon educatore? 
chi potrà darmi queste risposte se non loro? e loro si rendono conto di avere un genitore che è anche un uomo, che può sbagliare e per orgoglio non chiedere scusa, che può ridere e disattento versare dell'acqua sul tavolo? 
spero un giorno saranno orgogliosi di avermi avuto.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Però trovo mal posta la questione di base.
Perché per me un buon genitore non è quello che ti insegna a "dover essere".
È quello che ti lascia essere (diventare quello che sei, quello che vuoi).
Quindi insomma... Dare il buon esempio in questo senso e' farsi vedere e vivere come persone autentiche, non essere esemplari di specchiata virtù.
Poi forse me la racconto, ma tra genitori e figli dovrebbe esserci un amore incondizionato tale per cui si può a vicenda pensare che è stata fatta una vera stronzata, ma che questo in niente diminuisce il bene che ci si vuole.
Certo questo e' più facile per un genitore che per un figlio.
Eppure... Io da figlia ragiono così.
Quello che non perdono ai miei genitori non sono certo i loro sbagli personali. Ma io ho una famiglia di origine troppo sui generis.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> a volte mi chiedo? sono un buon genitore, riesco ad infondere sani ideali ai miei figli, sono un buon educatore?
> chi potrà darmi queste risposte se non loro? e loro si rendono conto di avere un genitore che è anche un uomo, che può sbagliare e per orgoglio non chiedere scusa, che può ridere e disattento versare dell'acqua sul tavolo?
> spero un giorno saranno orgogliosi di avermi avuto.


E' la domanda che credo un po tutti ci facciamo. 

Ti racconto un'episodio, accorcio il tutto però.

Mio figlio uscito dalla scuola mi dice che vuole partecipare ad una certa cosa.... " di slancio perdo un po le staffe e gli rispondo malamente dicendogli assolutamente no alla sua partecipazione..... " Dopo circa due minuti calmandomi gli dico, ........ ti ho risposto così perchè mi sono arrabbiato pensando a bla bla bla... quindi per piacere non prendertela per la cattiva risposta, dammi il tempo di riflettere e dopo assieme alla mamma decidiamo tutti cosa fare. 


La sera a cena assieme al figlio più piccolo abbiamo discusso..... e tramite un certo scherzo ho fatto decidere al figlio piccolo...... Il grande ha partecipato alla cosa.... :smile:

lui io c'è la metto tutta per essere un bravo genitore, secondo me se facessi scrivere qua a mio figlio, uhmm potrei anche avere qualche momento di crisi per le cose che direbbe di me, sicuramente non belle.


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Però trovo mal posta la questione di base.
> Perché per me un buon genitore non è quello che ti insegna a "dover essere".
> È quello che ti lascia essere (diventare quello che sei, quello che vuoi).
> Quindi insomma... Dare il buon esempio in questo senso e' farsi vedere e vivere come persone autentiche, non essere esemplari di specchiata virtù.
> ...


L'hai detto. Il genitore amerà il proprio figlio, qualunque sbaglio egli faccia. In modo incondizionato.
E spesso la stessa cosa vale per i figli. Ma a mio avviso, solo se la scoperta dell'errore, in questo caso del tradimento visto che l'oggetto del discutere è quello, avviene in età quasi adulta.
Mi spiego...se un ragazzo o ragazza di diciotto o vent'anni dovesse essere messo a conoscenza da parte di uno dei genitori del tradimento dell'altro, avrà gli strumenti per eleborare il fatto.
Ovviamente se a monte c'è l'aver sempre avuto un ottimo dialogo con i propri parenti, dialogo aperto e sincero.
Ma da piccoli, difficile che questo accada. C'è l rischio che crescano con inculcata in testa l'idea della mamma o papà che hanno fatto soffrire l'altro genitore.
va da sè, che starebbe al buon senso degli adulti non coinvolgere i piccoli in queste beghe. Non è necessario vomitare su di loro le proprie frustrazioni o sofferenze. mamma e papà non vanno più d'accordo e si separano, omettendo le colpe.
Ma questo tutto in teoria, i fatti poi si sa, sono un'altra faccenda


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non facevo, non faccio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E questa è una soddisfazione a cui è difficile rinunciare. Sapere che c'è qualcuno per noi, nonostante tutto è bellissimo. Però questa cosa bellissima non ti fa stare serena: ti fa sentire scissa. E' questo il punto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

*Volendo fare una precisazione  sull'argomento figli...*

... e gli effetti che un tradimento all'interno della coppia genitoriale può avere su di loro... voglio solo dire che ciò che si SUPPONE possa avvenire e ciò che PUO' avvenire, purtroppo parlo per esperienza personale, dipende a volte da circostanze che non sono sotto il nostro controllo, e sono assolutamente dipendenti dalla sensibilità dei figli, dal loro carattere, dall'età e dalle modalità con le quali vengono a conoscenza del tradimento.
E possiamo enunciare tutti le possibili teorie di 'sto mondo, ma quando vedi un figlio perdere un riferimento importante della sua vita, è una gran botta e la responsabilità è solamente di chi non è riuscito a tenerlo fuori dai suoi problemi. E solo quando si cerca di recuperare il danno fatto se ne può misurare l'entità.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Però trovo mal posta la questione di base.
> Perché per me un buon genitore non è quello che ti insegna a "dover essere".
> È quello che ti lascia essere (diventare quello che sei, quello che vuoi).
> Quindi insomma... Dare il buon esempio in questo senso* e' farsi vedere e vivere come persone autentiche*, non essere esemplari di specchiata virtù.
> ...


Ma ti senti autentica?


----------



## Lui (26 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lui io c'è la metto tutta per essere un bravo genitore, secondo me se facessi scrivere qua a mio figlio, uhmm potrei anche avere qualche momento di crisi per le cose che direbbe di me, sicuramente non belle.


tipo che sei sempre al bar o che ce l'hai più piccolo di un canarino. Ma noi lo sappiamo già.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tipo che sei sempre al bar o che ce l'hai più piccolo di un canarino. Ma noi lo sappiamo già.



Non esagerare ora stronzo, magari come quello di un rapace, ma esageri col canarino.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Però trovo mal posta la questione di base.
> Perché per me un buon genitore non è quello che ti insegna a "dover essere".
> È quello che ti lascia essere (diventare quello che sei, quello che vuoi).


Ne ho conosciuti di genitori frikkettoni....il risultato è sempre un figlio con problematiche molto interessanti da vedere.
Purtroppo un figlio deve essere istruito su quello che è giusto o non è giusto, se no rischia di diventare un criminale non sapendo quando è giusto o no qualcosa, perchè sono concetti che si devono insegnare da piccoli...dopo è troppo tardi.
Poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma i figli teppisti sono solitamente quello che sono stati lasciati ad eessere.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e gli effetti che un tradimento all'interno della coppia genitoriale può avere su di loro... voglio solo dire che ciò che si SUPPONE possa avvenire e ciò che PUO' avvenire, purtroppo parlo per esperienza personale, dipende a volte da circostanze che non sono sotto il nostro controllo, e sono assolutamente dipendenti dalla sensibilità dei figli, dal loro carattere, dall'età e dalle modalità con le quali vengono a conoscenza del tradimento.
> E possiamo enunciare tutti le possibili teorie di 'sto mondo, ma quando vedi un figlio perdere un riferimento importante della sua vita, è una gran botta e la responsabilità è solamente di chi non è riuscito a tenerlo fuori dai suoi problemi. E solo quando si cerca di recuperare il danno fatto se ne può misurare l'entità.


Questa è bellissima!!!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti senti autentica?


Ma certo che mi sento autentica, a provare un desiderio e riconoscerlo.
Mi sentirei finta e morta ad atteggiarmi a madonnina infilzata.



Daniele ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciuti di genitori frikkettoni....il risultato è sempre un figlio con problematiche molto interessanti da vedere.
> Purtroppo un figlio deve essere istruito su quello che è giusto o non è giusto, se no rischia di diventare un criminale non sapendo quando è giusto o no qualcosa, perchè sono concetti che si devono insegnare da piccoli...dopo è troppo tardi.
> Poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma i figli teppisti sono solitamente quello che sono stati lasciati ad eessere.


Mavatteneacagare, m'hai fatto ridere di cuore.
Manco pensavo esistessero più ste concezioni educative arcaiche.
Mia figlia manco passa avanti a qualcuno nella fila dello scivolo.
Mica perché sia Santa, ma perché come ogni bambino e' portata naturalmente alla collaborativita' con l'altro, e tratta gli altri come viene trattata (cioè bene).
Comunque, parlare di pedagogia empatica o libertaria con i genitori autoritari e' tempo perso.



Anais ha detto:


> L'hai detto. Il genitore amerà il proprio figlio, qualunque sbaglio egli faccia. In modo incondizionato.
> E spesso la stessa cosa vale per i figli. Ma a mio avviso, solo se la scoperta dell'errore, in questo caso del tradimento visto che l'oggetto del discutere è quello, avviene in età quasi adulta.
> Mi spiego...se un ragazzo o ragazza di diciotto o vent'anni dovesse essere messo a conoscenza da parte di uno dei genitori del tradimento dell'altro, avrà gli strumenti per eleborare il fatto.
> Ovviamente se a monte c'è l'aver sempre avuto un ottimo dialogo con i propri parenti, dialogo aperto e sincero.
> ...


Non ci credo. A me non è successo così, e i miei mi han tirata in mezzo in ogni modo. Ma avevo ben chiaro quali erano torti tra loro e quali torti verso di me. E a tutt'oggi quando mia mamma straparla di come e' stato cattivo mio papà che l'ha tradita mi vien da pensare solo "come lo capisco, se facevi ste gran palle pure a lui". Credo di averlo perfino detto a lei, qualche volta.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma sei ben strana. Dici una cosa poi quando qualcuno ti sollecita ad approfondirla la neghi. Allora stai benissimo come stai, problemi non ne hai. Buona vita.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Nego la tua interpretazione della cosa.
Mica la cosa in se.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Nego la tua interpretazione della cosa.
> Mica la cosa in se.


Quale interpretazione?
Ti ho chiesto se ti senti autentica nel rapporto con le bambine. Era quello che ho letto che hai scritto all'inizio.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma certo che mi sento autentica, a provare un desiderio e riconoscerlo.
> Mi sentirei finta e morta ad atteggiarmi a madonnina infilzata.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che i bambini non sono portati narutalmente alla colaboratività, io non lo ero, alle mie elementari c'erano due soggetti che erano inguaribili scimmie, senza alcun limite o freno, quindi la naturale condizione del bambino non esiste, è sempre una questione di natura del bimbo stessa.
Sicuramente lasciare libertà enorme ai bambini è come non dare una guida da come la vedo io, cioè cosa brutta come il dare troppi limiti, perchè dare la libertà a chi non può pineamente capirla o a chi non ci è abituato...è come dare una costrizione, tutto passa e deve essere fatto con una guida costante, sempre guardando la naturale inclinazione della persona, ma allo stesso tempo non lasciando possibilità a devianze della personalità stessa.
Non è autoritarismo, è un semplice controllare che le naturali inclinazioni siano adeguate o inadeguate.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

No. Stravolgi le cose.
Non ho mai detto di sentirmi in autentica con le bambine.
Sarebbe impossibile.
Hanno la parte più vera di me. Hanno tutto di me. Sono entrate in posti di me chiusi da decenni, hanno occupato ogni mia stanza.
Il problema non è affatto sentirmi autentica.
È in primis avere una grande paura di causare un casino che sconvolgerebbe loro la vita.
E poi anche il sentirmi indegna di loro, immeritevole.
E poi anche temere che un giorno non mi comprendano, non mi stimino, mi condannino. Ma questo potrebbe accadere in ogni caso, anche se per amore di famiglia rinunciassi e mi rassegnassi...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma guarda che i bambini non sono portati narutalmente alla colaboratività, io non lo ero, alle mie elementari c'erano due soggetti che erano inguaribili scimmie, senza alcun limite o freno, quindi la naturale condizione del bambino non esiste, è sempre una questione di natura del bimbo stessa.
> Sicuramente lasciare libertà enorme ai bambini è come non dare una guida da come la vedo io, cioè cosa brutta come il dare troppi limiti, perchè dare la libertà a chi non può pineamente capirla o a chi non ci è abituato...è come dare una costrizione, tutto passa e deve essere fatto con una guida costante, sempre guardando la naturale inclinazione della persona, ma allo stesso tempo non lasciando possibilità a devianze della personalità stessa.
> Non è autoritarismo, è un semplice controllare che le naturali inclinazioni siano adeguate o inadeguate.


Seh, vabbe'.
Sono di tutt'altro avviso.

Certo che però... 
Sta discussione tra excursus sull'allattamento, sul l'educazione, sulle madri lavoratici... Pare una di quelle noiosissime solfe che mi tocca sorbirmi al pacchetto dalle mamme con impostazioni tradizionali, mentre i rispettivi figli giocano.
Ed è un forum sul tradimento.
All'anima.


----------



## Kid (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No. Stravolgi le cose.
> Non ho mai detto di sentirmi in autentica con le bambine.
> Sarebbe impossibile.
> Hanno la parte più vera di me. Hanno tutto di me. Sono entrate in posti di me chiusi da decenni, hanno occupato ogni mia stanza.
> ...


Se ti può consolare è la paura che attanaglia pure me e credo anche il restante 90% degli "indecisi".

Paura comunque fondata su qualcosa di vero se vuoi sapere la mia. Non credo sia questa boccata d'aria fresca un divorzio per i figli. Anzi, guardandomi in giro ho notato che spesso i figli di genitori separati, sono più propensi al divorzio essi stessi.

Insomma, io nel dubbio resto dove sto, il che probabilmente non fa bene alla mia salute, ma visto che in casa comunque l'aria è più che respirabile, almeno preservo la serenità dei miei figli che, non dimentichiamolo mai, sono assolutamente innocenti.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No. Stravolgi le cose.
> Non ho mai detto di sentirmi in autentica con le bambine.
> Sarebbe impossibile.
> Hanno la parte più vera di me. Hanno tutto di me. Sono entrate in posti di me chiusi da decenni, hanno occupato ogni mia stanza.
> ...


1 è un problema reale 2 perché indegna? Non è molto chiaro. Non capisco 3Per quali ragioni dovrebbero perdere stima?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Seh, vabbe'.
> Sono di tutt'altro avviso.
> 
> Certo che però...
> ...



Pensa che è una delle cose che mi piace di più in questo forum.
La capacità di non appiattirsi.

In un 3D si può cominciare dal post dell'autore, e poi parlare di coppia aperta, di cucina, di sociologia, di tutto.
Allattamento :smile:
Madri lavoratrici, femminismo, pena di morte, la rieducazione nelle carceri.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare è la paura che attanaglia pure me e credo anche il restante 90% degli "indecisi".
> 
> Paura comunque fondata su qualcosa di vero se vuoi sapere la mia. Non credo sia questa boccata d'aria fresca un divorzio per i figli. Anzi, guardandomi in giro ho notato che spesso i figli di genitori separati, sono più propensi al divorzio essi stessi.
> 
> Insomma, io nel dubbio resto dove sto, il che probabilmente non fa bene alla mia salute, ma visto che in casa comunque l'aria è più che respirabile, almeno preservo la serenità dei miei figli che, non dimentichiamolo mai, sono assolutamente innocenti.



Ciao Kid :smile:

Come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è grave, non è mica un tuo problema.


No è vero. Ma visto che sto in un forum e leggo mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia
Dopodichè se a te non interessa che la gente dica la sua, non capisco l'esigenza di scrivere su un forum:smile:


----------



## Kid (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa che è una delle cose che mi piace di più in questo forum.
> La capacità di non appiattirsi.
> 
> In un 3D si può cominciare dal post dell'autore, e poi parlare di coppia aperta, di cucina, di sociologia, di tutto.
> ...


Ricordo che una volta un thread che trattava di incompatibilità caratteriali, alla fine è diventato un sondaggio sulla lunghezza media del pene degli utenti.

Chapeau


----------



## Kid (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ciao Kid :smile:
> 
> Come stai?


Ciao carissima, abbastanza bene grazie. Anche se vedere la neve il 26 Marzo non è una bella cosa. Non voglio più sentir paralre di quella cazzata di surriscaldamento globale.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ricordo che una volta un thread che trattava di incompatibilità caratteriali, alla fine è diventato un sondaggio sulla lunghezza media del pene degli utenti.
> 
> Chapeau



Bè io stavo facendo pubblicità positiva e tu mi rovini il campo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Credo ci sia un fraintendimento, la fragilità non la intendo come alibi  ma come limite umano, i figli se vengono a scoprire di un tradimento di un genitore verso l'altro scoprono un profondo limite di coloro che ritengono figure centrali nella loro vita soprattutto se ancora bimbi o adolescenti (da adulti la loro prospettiva sicuramente cambia).  Il genitore traditore avrà allora il compito difficile di recuperare con loro un dialogo, diverrà quindi agli occhi dei figli una figura fragile perche dovrà ammettere delle colpe che altrimenti avrebbe taciuto per sempre. Lungi da me considerare che il traditore sia esente da responsabilità verso il proprio partner e verso la famiglia, anche perché da tradita sarebbe il colmo....  Persltro se c'e una cosa che mi infastidisce sono le persone che non sanno assumersi le responsabilità dei propri errori e che cercano sempre di scaricare il peso dei loro gesti sugli altri.... e ce ne sono ... ahimè.... Buongiorno :smile:


Eh, tesoro.....ma è proprio questo il punto. Non penso che potrei mai giustificare il tradimento davanti a mia figlia come un errore....


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensa che è una delle cose che mi piace di più in questo forum.
> La capacità di non appiattirsi.
> 
> In un 3D si può cominciare dal post dell'autore, e poi parlare di coppia aperta, di cucina, di sociologia, di tutto.
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao carissima, abbastanza bene grazie. Anche se vedere la neve il 26 Marzo non è una bella cosa. *Non voglio più sentir paralre di quella cazzata di surriscaldamento globale.*



Mi sa che sta per cominciare un'altra digressione culturale


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Nausicaa, un conto l'aver tradito una volta, un conto è un tradimento ripetuto, una storia parallela. AnnaKarenina potrebbe essere accusata quando le figlie saranno grandi, di aver dato un continuo dolore al loro padre che con forza ha mandato giù (perchè di sicuro il marito di Anna non la prende con leggerezza, ha solo la speranza che finisca e non credo che sia felice della situazione), per l'amore per lei e per la famiglia.
> Una cosa ripetuta in questo modo si reputa un crimine e dipende dopo dall'indole del figlio, se il figlio non sta zitto parlerà, se è di altra indole si terrà le cose per se stesso, ma non è detto che stia szitto ed in quanto essere libero ha il diritto di giudicare anche i genitori ed anche a piena voce. Ho conosciuto figli stare zitti pensando che fosse rispetto, figli sbraitare contro i genitori perchè pensavano loro diritto entrare comunque nelle dinamiche della famiglia.


Ma no fa Daniele, quale crimine?
La realtà è che in caso di scoperta per quanto posticipata nel tempo da parte delle figlie, la vedo dura far passare sta cosa come un errore o un frutto dei limiti umani e della nostra natura perfettibile. Ma chissà, se gli fai leggere già all'asilo la letteratura russa magari se la bevono pure, visto che le crescono in questo ambiente ovattato senza necessità alcuna di dimostrare niente a nessuno.
Vabbè, era uno spunto


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No è vero. Ma visto che sto in un forum e leggo mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia
> Dopodichè se a te non interessa che la gente dica la sua, non capisco l'esigenza di scrivere su un forum:smile:


io l'ho detto che la yomo ha aperto dei concorsi e noi non lo sappiamo


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare è la paura che attanaglia pure me e credo anche il restante 90% degli "indecisi".
> 
> Paura comunque fondata su qualcosa di vero se vuoi sapere la mia. Non credo sia questa boccata d'aria fresca un divorzio per i figli. Anzi, guardandomi in giro ho notato che spesso i figli di genitori separati, sono più propensi al divorzio essi stessi.
> 
> Insomma, io nel dubbio resto dove sto, il che probabilmente non fa bene alla mia salute, ma visto che in casa comunque l'aria è più che respirabile, almeno preservo la serenità dei miei figli che, non dimentichiamolo mai, sono assolutamente innocenti.


Sul l'impatto della separazione sui figli sono più che d'accordo.
Anche io resto dove sto. Indubbiamente. Bisogna vedere come ci resto.



farfalla ha detto:


> No è vero. Ma visto che sto in un forum e leggo mi piacerebbe poter dire la mia
> Dopodichè se a te non interessa che la gente dica la sua, non capisco l'esigenza di scrivere su un forum:smile:


No, a me interessa.
Ma se dici di non ravvisare problema nel mio problema... che ti devo dire? Io che il problema ce l'ho, lo vedo anche.


----------



## Kid (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Sul l'impatto della separazione sui figli sono più che d'accordo.
> Anche io resto dove sto. Indubbiamente. Bisogna vedere come ci resto.


Mi sono dimenticato di aggiungere una cosa da non sottovalutare: il lato economico della cosa. Soprattutto per un uomo, divorziare significa fare il barbone a vita.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Seh, vabbe'.
> Sono di tutt'altro avviso.


Anna, tu sarai di tutt'altro avviso, ma io ti parlo per esperienza vissuta sulla mia pelle, non esiste una naturale predisposizione del bimbo e la cosa bella che devi agire diversamente se ti ritrovi con figli di natura differente, non puoi agire nel medesimo modo, motivo per cui essere genitori è difficile.
Anzi, posso dirti, avere figli con intelligenze superiori, vuol dire avere bambini molto spesso assai problematici...non pensare che sia facile.
Come ti ho detto, questo lo so perchè io fui un bambini problematico e quindi mia madre ha imparato da esperti e sulla sua pelle che non esiste una ricetta valida, se non il sapersi adeguare alla natura del figlio stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Sul l'impatto della separazione sui figli sono più che d'accordo.
> Anche io resto dove sto. Indubbiamente. Bisogna vedere come ci resto.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro. Allora chiudi con l'altro.
Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
Per questo ti dicevo perchè se sei sempre stata indecisa tra due uomini, metti al mondo delle creature. non mettevo in dubbio l'amore per le tue figlie. Sei una mamma molto presente, molto più di quello che sono stata io. Siamo due mamma diverse io non sarei riuscita a fare tutto quello che fai tu.
Ma se temi che il tuo atteggiamento possa ditruggere la loro famiglia chiudi e stop.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
> Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro. Allora chiudi con l'altro.
> Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
> Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
> ...


Farfalla, approvo e bollo come consiglio saggio!


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
> Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro. Allora chiudi con l'altro.
> Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
> Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
> ...


come al solito non posso approvarti


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> come al solito non posso approvarti


Io sì:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
> *Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro.* Allora chiudi con l'altro.
> Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
> *Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
> ...


Sono due scemenze.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono due scemenze.


perchè?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
> Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro. Allora chiudi con l'altro.
> Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
> Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
> ...


per adesso quoto... non posso approvarti, mannaggia.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè?


Perchè è chiaro che le figlie la condizionano, a prescindere da quanto possa o meno tenere al marito. L'ha scritto enne volte, per un vero o per l'altro. Che ragionamento manicheo della minchia è che se tenesse più all'amante lascerebbe il marito? Manco non se ne fosse mai parlato, dai.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
> Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro. Allora chiudi con l'altro.
> Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
> Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
> ...


Seh vabbe.
Ma vabbe proprio.
Ci sono cose che non si riducono alla logica, al buon senso, al peso netto dei sentimenti.




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono due scemenze.


Una sicuro.
Hai già spiegato tu perché.
(Che io tenga di più a mio marito e' vero. Sarebbe anche grave il contrario. Passo con lui la mia vita. Ma "tenere di più a una persona" non significa automaticamente "vivere bene senza un'altra".)
(Quindi si, due scemenze).


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè è chiaro che le figlie la condizionano, a prescindere da quanto possa o meno tenere al marito. L'ha scritto enne volte, per un vero o per l'altro. Che ragionamento manicheo della minchia è che se tenesse più all'amante lascerebbe il marito? Manco non se ne fosse mai parlato, dai.


Le figlie per me non c'entrano, certo che a lei la condizionano. Io le davo la visione da fuori. 
Non ho detto che deve lasciare il marito, non lo consiglierei mai
Ma se continui a vedere l'amante tuo marito non è la persona più importante per te. forse non lo è nemmeno l'amante. Nel mio caso in quel momento ero io la persona più importante per me


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Seh vabbe.
> Ma vabbe proprio.
> Ci sono cose che non si riducono alla logica, al buon senso, al peso netto dei sentimenti.
> 
> ...



Sicuramente non vuol dire vivere bene.
Guarda che ho avuto una relazione di due anni e mezzo so cosa vuol dire "non bastare", so cosa vuol dire non vivere bene senza un 'altro.
Ma l'ho vissuta, sapendo il rischio ma sapendo che non ci volevo rinunciare. 
Sei tu quella che è combattuta quindi cercavo di dirti come la vedo.
Se tieni più a lui che a tutto il resto compresa tu, la decisione ti viene naturale. Il fatto che non ti venga naturale, come non è mai venuta a me, vuol dire che il gioco vale la candela. Quindi gioca e rischia.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Seh vabbe.
> Ma vabbe proprio.
> Ci sono cose che non si riducono alla logica, al buon senso, al peso netto dei sentimenti.
> 
> ...


Mia cara
Non è tanto quanto ci teniamo ad una persona.
Ma come ci teniamo no?
A chi viene in mente di misurare quanto ci tiene ad una persona?
Spero nessuno...

Penso che sia il come l'importante no?

Occhio alla pnl...
Anche oggi ho notato due post...
fatti a sgambetto...

at salut!


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Nego la tua interpretazione della cosa.
> Mica la cosa in se.


:up::up::up::up::up::up:
Noto che non sei strana: ma molto intelligente.
E con una personalità forte.

Benissimo.
Hai imparato come a non cascarci.

Se ci caschi, lei ti avviluppa.
Brava.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma non rischio solo io, capisci il punto?
E sto del resto dibattendomi nella valutazione del rapporto rischi/benefici.
E su come eventualmente rinunciare ai benefici senza sentirmi così deprivata come mi sento.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma non rischio solo io, capisci il punto?
> E sto del resto dibattendomi nella valutazione del rapporto rischi/benefici.
> E su come eventualmente rinunciare ai benefici senza sentirmi così deprivata come mi sento.


Lo so che non rischi solo tu.
Ripeto sono stata nella tua situazione
Ma se continui a rischiare è perchè se metti sulla bilancia il rischio e il "gioco" vince comunque il gioco
Con i sensi di colpa non vai da nessuna parte e rischi davvero che la frustrazione arrivi alle tue figlie.
Tralasciando i film che si fa il Conte, ti assicuro che qui chi più chi meno cerca di dare una mano anche dicendo cose spiacevoli e che ci fanno male
L'hanno fatto con me, e con altri, leggi, incazzati elabora e poi prendi le tue decisioni
Ripeto, come mamma per me in questo momento per quello che leggo, non sei messa in discussione:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma non rischio solo io, capisci il punto?
> E sto del resto dibattendomi nella valutazione del rapporto rischi/benefici.
> E su come eventualmente rinunciare ai benefici senza sentirmi così deprivata come mi sento.


Grandiosa.
Anch'io faccio sempre analisi di tipo economico Costo e benefici.
Leggiti un libro: Sesso e ragione di Posner.

E capirai....

Sta proprio lì il nocciolo della questione.
Non costa nulla rinunciare a dei benifici, se il loro costo è poi enorme.

Il senso di deprivazione, ricorda, è solo na sega nella nostra testa.
Una sega così potente, che come spero saprai, i sistemi che regolano il consumismo, ci fanno leva enormemente.

Pensa alle tecniche dei bisogni indotti.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Ahahaha ma sto bisogno me l'ha ormai indotto in tenera età, pure.
Veramente.
La rinuncia mi costa enormemente.
Sto provando a trovare un modo di gestirla.
Senza successo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

secondo me sei ancora troppo "mamma chioccia"...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Le figlie per me non c'entrano, certo che a lei la condizionano.* Io le davo la visione da fuori.
> Non ho detto che deve lasciare il marito, non lo consiglierei mai
> Ma se continui a vedere l'amante tuo marito non è la persona più importante per te. forse non lo è nemmeno l'amante. Nel mio caso in quel momento ero io la persona più importante per me


Capisci l'idiosincrasia insita nell'affermazione, no?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capisci l'idiosincrasia insita nell'affermazione, no?


Riformulo.
Se fossero le mie figlie non sarebbero loro il problema e cercavo di farle capire di spostare l'attenzione da loro visto che invece per lei lo sono.
Chiaro ora?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Riformulo.
> Se fossero le mie figlie non sarebbero loro il problema e cercavo di farle capire di spostare l'attenzione da loro visto che invece per lei lo sono.
> Chiaro ora?


Se fossero le tue figlie il problema sarebbe il tuo, evidentemente, non certo il loro. A me è chiaro, a te un po' meno.


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Anna conte dice farfalla se non riusciamo farne a meno evidentemente e un bisogno
X quanto egoistico deplorevole 
Ci sarà pure del bello 

Civiltà e vedrai

Ma come mamma non giudicasti male
Anche se te lo dice una che si mette in croce x tutto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fossero le tue figlie il problema sarebbe il tuo, evidentemente, non certo il loro. A me è chiaro, a te un po' meno.


Sarebbe un loro problema nel momento in cui lo scoprissero o mio marito piantasse il casino.
Non ti seguo
Mi sbra che hai sostenuto fino ad ora che l'essere una buona madre non c'entra con l'avere o no una relazione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma non rischio solo io, capisci il punto?
> E sto del resto dibattendomi nella valutazione del rapporto rischi/benefici.
> E su come eventualmente rinunciare ai benefici senza sentirmi così deprivata come mi sento.


Finalmente un passo avanti.
Ti sei posta l'obiettivo: lo step successivo è valutare le risorse presenti e reclutate quelle carenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe un loro problema nel momento in cui lo scoprissero o mio marito piantasse il casino.
> Non ti seguo
> Mi sbra che hai sostenuto fino ad ora che l'essere una buona madre non c'entra con l'avere o no una relazione


Il problema lei se lo pone in prospettiva. Cioè, se il marito ad un certo punto si stufasse della cosa e la mandasse a fare in culo. Cioè, per le figlie dico, non per lei. Per quello le figlie c'entrano e SONO il punto, al di là del marito. NOn è che può scegliere d'andare con l'amante, se lo volesse, così a cuor leggero. Dai Farfalla, su. Sono millemila anni che facciamo sti discorsi qua dentro, pari caduta dal pero.


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Volevo dire vivitela e basta
O chiudila
Le alternative sono sempre quelle due li


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

No, non c'entra.
Può entrarci con l'essere una brava persona.
Potrebbero pensare di me "e' stata una pessima moglie ma una buona madre". Mi basterebbe.
Ma però.
Se la situazione precipita e a causa delle mie azioni loro si trovano i genitori separati e l'infanzia incasinata... Eh beh insomma, la faccenda cambia.
O anche se non cambiasse nella loro considerazione di me, comunque ne soffrirebbero e io non voglio farle soffrire.
E ancora: non è semplice neppure per me staccarmi da loro per vedere lui.
Mi sento trattenuta da una serie di fili difficilissimi da strattonare.
Mi chiedo chi me lo fa fare, ma per cosa...
Poi però se rinuncio mi prende la claustrofobia da rinuncia, mi sento deprivata.


----------



## oceansize (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non c'entra.
> Può entrarci con l'essere una brava persona.
> Potrebbero pensare di me "e' stata una pessima moglie ma una buona madre". Mi basterebbe.
> Ma però.
> ...


Ma le cose a casa sono serene? Perché se le tue figlie vedono te frustrata perché ti manca l'altro, tra te e tuo marito se non c'è amore non ci saranno neanche gesti d'amore. E tuo marito a sua volta soffrirà per questo è si vede.
te lo dico per esperienza personale, avrei preferito mille volte vedere i miei genitori sereni e felici ognuno per sé piuttosto che "sentire" e vedere tutte queste cose.
ma.non ho capito se è il tuo caso.
E come.mai solo.ora ti poni il problem? Cos'è cambiato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non c'entra.
> Può entrarci con l'essere una brava persona.
> Potrebbero pensare di me "e' stata una pessima moglie ma una buona madre". Mi basterebbe.
> Ma però.
> ...


beh ma molti tradimenti partono proprio dall'incapacità di operare quella rinuncia perchè non ci si sente appagati. Poi appunto, spesso, quando scoppia il casino, si ridimensiona immediatamente la grandezza della rinuncia. Ecco perchè avevo auspicato un calcio nel sedere... in senso buono. Fino a che non assaggi l'altra di rinuncia... secondo me non ne vieni fuori. In questo secondo me ha sbagliato tuo marito, se non gli è indifferente la situazione.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> AnnaKArenina, il fatto del lavoro è che...tu tra un poco non avrai un cazzo da fare e starai beotamente a pensare al tuo fallito amante (fallito, in quanto non ha la capacità di costruire nulla). Ami un uomo con cui non ci si può fare una famiglia che tu reputi importantissima, hai mai pensato di non amarlo, ma di *avere una dipendenza da curare seriamente*, come se fosse una droga?
> *Ti auguro che* *lui possa trovare un'altra, ma penso che sia impossibile, vista la sua imminente impotenza*.


io invece *mi* auguro che tu smetta di espremere questi "pseudoconcetti" e di esprimerli così. Sia merito che metodo. Ovviamente non sarò esaudita.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Parlavo in generale Daniele, non del caso di AnnaK.
> Cmq sì, secondo me i figli giudicano il comportamento dei genitori. A voce o in silenzio, ma il giudizio fa parte dell'essere umano.
> Quello che dicevo, è che il tipo di giudizio dipende *anche* dal tipo di insegnamento che cerchi di dargli.


quoto! Per il verde, non posso ora


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e gli effetti che un tradimento all'interno della coppia genitoriale può avere su di loro... voglio solo dire che ciò che si SUPPONE possa avvenire e ciò che PUO' avvenire, purtroppo parlo per esperienza personale, dipende a volte da circostanze che non sono sotto il nostro controllo, e sono assolutamente dipendenti dalla sensibilità dei figli, dal loro carattere, dall'età e dalle modalità con le quali vengono a conoscenza del tradimento.
> E possiamo enunciare tutti le possibili teorie di 'sto mondo, ma quando vedi un figlio perdere un riferimento importante della sua vita, è una gran botta e *la responsabilità è solamente di chi non è riuscito a tenerlo fuori dai suoi problemi.* E solo quando si cerca di recuperare il danno fatto se ne può misurare l'entità.


a me pare questo il punto centrale, l'ho già detto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciuti di genitori frikkettoni....il risultato è sempre un figlio con problematiche molto interessanti da vedere.
> Purtroppo un figlio deve essere istruito su quello che è giusto o non è giusto, se no rischia di diventare un criminale non sapendo quando è giusto o no qualcosa, perchè sono concetti che si devono insegnare da piccoli...dopo è troppo tardi.
> Poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ma i figli teppisti sono solitamente quello che sono stati lasciati ad eessere.


hm. E i talebani armati di Katana che aspettano da 5 anni per vendicarsi, cosa che faranno fra altri 5 anni o pagheranno qualcuno per farlo (cit) da che genitori provegono? Non conosco le stime, mi illumini?


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm. E i talebani armati di Katana che aspettano da 5 anni per vendicarsi, cosa che faranno fra altri 5 anni o pagheranno qualcuno per farlo (cit) da che genitori provegono? Non conosco le stime, mi illumini?


Io farò in modo che lei paghi per quello che ha fatto, farò in modo che si faccia almeno 3 anni di psiconalaisi solo per uscirne con una vita a metà...questo è il mio scopo, questo è quello che mi rende forte e fa in modo che io non mi uccida.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io invece *mi* auguro che tu smetta di espremere questi "pseudoconcetti" e di esprimerli così. Sia merito che metodo. Ovviamente non sarò esaudita.


Lei ha una dipendenza, perchè se ami una persona vuoi stare con quella persona, se quella persona non ti piace non la ami, se quella persona non ti piace per parti importanti di te ma vuoi averla ogni tanto per sentirti meglio...a casa mia si chiama dipendenza.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se fossero le tue figlie il problema sarebbe il tuo, evidentemente, non certo il loro. A me è chiaro, a te un po' meno.


Secondo me non capisci cosa voglio dire, anzi probabimente non mi spiego


Guarda, poche cose mi fanno alterare, poche davvero, maun adi queste è quando si cerca di convincermi che non capisco una cosa solo perchè non condivido un pensiero.
Ho passato mesi a discutere con un'tente che mi diceva non è ancora il momento poi capirai e sinceramente di ricominciare non ne ho voglia
E tu è la seconda occasione in cui sottolinei che qualcosa non mi è chiaro perchè non la penso come te.
E qui chiudo


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sei ben strana. Dici una cosa poi quando qualcuno ti sollecita ad approfondirla la neghi. Allora stai benissimo come stai, problemi non ne hai. Buona vita.


ma scusa, non ci si può sentire autentiche se scisse? E se fosse l'autenticità, il non voler essere diversa da ciò che si sente di essere pur sapendo quali dolori comporta e che non vorrebbe infliggere, il problema alla radice della scissione?

se fosse stronza non si porrebbe il problema, scissione ricomposta. se fosse una naturale "madonna" non sarebbe scissa perchè non avrebbe nessun desiderio altro e nessun giardino segreto. Ma, avendolo, non vuole essere per forza una madonnina infilzata, riconoscendo autenticamente di non esserlo. ...

a me non sembra facile, sempre tenendo conto che il giardino non se lo è cercato...


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io farò in modo che lei paghi per quello che ha fatto, farò in modo che si faccia almeno 3 anni di psiconalaisi solo per uscirne con una vita a metà...questo è il mio scopo, questo è quello che mi rende forte e fa in modo che io non mi uccida.


non sei serio. vero ?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> non sei serio. vero ?


Purtroppo si
La consolazione è che lo dice da un po' e per ora non ha fatto nulla


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo si
> La consolazione è che lo dice da un po' e per ora non ha fatto nulla


Farfalla, è uan consolazione da poco...sto aspettando solamente il momento propizio per fare quello che mi va di fare e rovinare la vita a lei come ben lei ha fatto con me...e se poi si aspettasse delle scuse, ma che andasse a quel paese.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo si
> La consolazione è che lo dice da un po' e per ora non ha fatto nulla


e meno male !!!!! 
gli passera'...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma qual è il tuo problema? Che tuo marito domani apra definitivamente gli occhi e ti lasci?
> Se hai paura di questa cosa vuol dire che a tuo marito tieni di più che all'altro. Allora chiudi con l'altro.
> Se all'altro tieni così tanto, rischi e speri che tuo marito continui ad accettare questa cosa
> Le tue figlie secondo me c'entrano poco al momento
> ...


letto così sembra facile. ma torniamo all'autoamputazione. Se lo fosse davvero, così come l'autrice del 3d sente, sarebbe: da una parte il timore della famiglia distrutta (e all'interno c'è ance l'amore per lui, non solo le figlie) dall'altra l'esigenza interiore, forte, di non amputarsi. Insomma, a me che non ci sto in mezzo sembra difficilissimo...e ne sono appunto di fuori


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Ma le cose a casa sono serene? Perché se le tue figlie vedono te frustrata perché ti manca l'altro, tra te e tuo marito se non c'è amore non ci saranno neanche gesti d'amore. E tuo marito a sua volta soffrirà per questo è si vede.
> te lo dico per esperienza personale, avrei preferito mille volte vedere i miei genitori sereni e felici ognuno per sé piuttosto che "sentire" e vedere tutte queste cose.
> ma.non ho capito se è il tuo caso.
> E come.mai solo.ora ti poni il problem? Cos'è cambiato?


No non è il mio caso.
Tra mio marito c'è molto "bene", stiamo bene insieme, ci sono gesti di amore spontanei e sinceri.
Le nostre figlie non vivono in una famiglia ".tossica". Poi che c'entra, assistono a sporadici battibecchi come in tutte le famiglie credo...
La frustrazione, quando emerge, e' roba mia. Che non coinvolge loro o mio marito (mio marito se si accorge che sto male si, ma in senso "positivo", quando sto male lo avverto comunque molto vicino) ma che sfianca me.
Non mi pongo il problema "solo ora".
Siamo stati a lungo lontani per forza di cose, adesso potremmo trovare spazi(etti) per ricominciare a vederci, il che solleva tutta una serie di emozioni contrastanti.



Daniele ha detto:


> Lei ha una dipendenza, perchè se ami una persona vuoi stare con quella persona, se quella persona non ti piace non la ami, se quella persona non ti piace per parti importanti di te ma vuoi averla ogni tanto per sentirti meglio...a casa mia si chiama dipendenza.


Aiutatemi. Aiutatemi.
Ma come si fa, come.
Se non vuoi accasarti con una persona allora non ti piace?
Ma tu vivi veramente così, o rompi soltanto le palle agli altri?
La seconda, dimmi che è la seconda.
(E no, non lo vedo per "sentirmi meglio", lo vedrei perché tengo a lui, lo vorrei nella mia vita, voglio essere nella sua. Quando si può, come si può, finché si può. )


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> letto così sembra facile. ma torniamo all'autoamputazione. Se lo fosse davvero, così come l'autrice del 3d sente, sarebbe: da una parte il timore della famiglia distrutta (e all'interno c'è ance l'amore per lui, non solo le figlie) dall'altra l'esigenza interiore, forte, di non amputarsi. Insomma, a me che non ci sto in mezzo sembra difficilissimo...e ne sono appunto di fuori


Il punto e' proprio questo.


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, è uan consolazione da poco...sto aspettando solamente il momento propizio per fare quello che mi va di fare e rovinare la vita a lei come ben lei ha fatto con me...e se poi si aspettasse delle scuse, ma che andasse a quel paese.


Non conosco la tua storia. Ma immagino tu sia stato ferito dalla tua compagna.
Parli ad Anna di Dipendenza ma mi  sembra che anche tu ne abbia una da questa persona, perchè la odi ancora dopo tanto tempo


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> letto così sembra facile. ma torniamo all'autoamputazione. Se lo fosse davvero, così come l'autrice del 3d sente, sarebbe: da una parte il timore della famiglia distrutta (e all'interno c'è ance l'amore per lui, non solo le figlie) dall'altra l'esigenza interiore, forte, di non amputarsi. Insomma, a me che non ci sto in mezzo sembra difficilissimo...e ne sono appunto di fuori


non mi ricordo una rinuncia che non mi sia costata qualcosa:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> non sei serio. vero ?


eh. Abbiamo trasmesso "alle ultime frontiere del cosmo"


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Aiutatemi. Aiutatemi.
> Ma come si fa, come.
> Se non vuoi accasarti con una persona allora non ti piace?
> Ma tu vivi veramente così, o rompi soltanto le palle agli altri?
> ...


E allora stacci. Tienitelo. E accetta il rischio, può andarti bene a vita, come no. Cerca solo di ridurre al minimo i rischi, dopo di ciò fatti meno paranoie
L'importante è essere consapevoli di ciò che può accadere se si venisse scoperti


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> e meno male !!!!!
> gli passera'...


sono passati più o meno 5 anni se mi ricordo bene
quindi vedi un pò tu:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lei ha una dipendenza, perchè se ami una persona vuoi stare con quella persona, se quella persona non ti piace non la ami, se quella persona non ti piace per parti importanti di te ma vuoi averla ogni tanto per sentirti meglio...a casa mia si chiama dipendenza.


ma chiamala pure come ti pare. Tu sei dipendente da questa idea pazzesca della vendetta e la chiami giustizia, vedi te.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi ricordo una rinuncia che non mi sia costata qualcosa:smile:


Non banalizziamo.
Non "qualcosa".
Una parte di te.


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ahem... Non direi. Non è esattamente così semplice semplice.
> Casomai potrebbe lui sentirsi il giochino, che ogni tot cedo e poi torno bella bella a casa mia.
> Lui è libero adesso, e si è liberato tanti anni fa per me, pensa che affare...
> Una vita con l'altro io comunque non la voglio, non la vorrei manco se fossi separata. Non vorrei viverci insieme, non vorrei che conoscesse le mie figlie... Vorrei vederlo con maggior frequenza, al più. Avere più momenti per noi. Ognuno con la sua vita.



Forse è proprio lui il tuo 'giocattolino'. 

Sembra quasi che tu ti vergogni di lui, o è la mia impressione?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> e meno male !!!!!
> *gli passera'*...





dici? ok...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non banalizziamo.
> Non "qualcosa".
> Una parte di te.


Ovviamente parlavo di questo.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Aiutatemi. Aiutatemi.
> Ma come si fa, come.
> Se non vuoi accasarti con una persona allora non ti piace?
> Ma tu vivi veramente così, o rompi soltanto le palle agli altri?
> ...


In teoria una persona con cui non vorrei vivere la mia quotidianità è una persona che non mi piace in quel modo che mi porta a scoparci. O meglio, se scelgo di vivere con una persona vuol dire che mi piace sicuramente di più degli scartini da altro, perchè oltre il sesso c'è certamente una comunanza intellettuale e se la differenze di vedute è estrema...vuol dire che c'è spazio solo per la dipendenza affettiva.
Ti hai uan evidente dipendenza, non nascosta, ma evidente come non mai e siccome sei drogata di tale persone non ne puoi e non ne vuoi fare a meno...costasse quello che costasse. Ma sai che sbagliato, e questo ti porta a soffrire dentro, ma che ci puoi fare, sei solo una drogatella, non puoi resistere.

Anna, se fossi donna sapresti decidere e quella sofferenza durerebbe poco, perchè come dico sempre, le persone vanno e vengono dalla nostra vita, il mondo è grande e se tu non sei capace di staccarti di un ex a cui manco faresti conoscere le tue figlie...la dice lunga.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me non capisci cosa voglio dire, anzi probabimente non mi spiego
> 
> 
> Guarda, poche cose mi fanno alterare, poche davvero, maun adi queste è quando si cerca di convincermi che non capisco una cosa solo perchè non condivido un pensiero.
> ...


Guarda, è semplice: se scrivi che le figlie della nostra amica russa non costituiscano un problema, se non IL problema, circa le scelte su come proseguire la sua vita scrivi una puttanata allucinante. Se poi te la prendi o meno non so cosa farci e, tra l'altro, non è un mio cruccio.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma chiamala pure come ti pare. Tu sei dipendente da questa idea pazzesca della vendetta e la chiami giustizia, vedi te.


Giustizia sarebbe che lei pagasse la metà di quanto mia madre ha sborsato per farmi stare in vita, attualmente è un debito enorme che sta tutto sulle mie spalle costringendomi a continue rinunce da tempo e per i prossimi anni. Giustizia sarebbe stata che lei fosse venuta a Ferrara a chiedermi scusa di quello che ha fatto e averci pensato un poco alle frasi dette e non fottersene alla grande e farmi pagare il conto con il mio passato (che lei conosceva persino troppo bene) e la crisi che ha distrutto mia madre economicamente.


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dici? ok...


il desiderio di vendetta non dura cosi' a lungo. 5 anni sono tanti anche x una botta pesante
molto piu' probabilmnte il problema risiede da un'altra parte.....


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> il desiderio di vendetta non dura cosi' a lungo. 5 anni sono tanti anche x una botta pesante
> molto piu' probabilmnte il problema risiede da un'altra parte.....



Penso dipenda da quello che hai passato, pagato e dalle conseguenze. Bisogna provare di persona per capire.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi ricordo una rinuncia che non mi sia costata qualcosa:smile:


nemmeno io, sai, Sbri. Alcune rinunce mi sono costate tantissimo, ma erano rinunce che non mi spezzavano in due, evidentemente.
Per lei per ora è diverso. Io le credo, lo sento questo logorio. La situazione mi sembra davvero difficile, non sono sicura che mi amputerei al suo posto. Non sono sicura di niente in questo ambito così denso. Ma so cosa è avere quel vetrino in tasca, solo non mi va di raccontarlo.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> il desiderio di vendetta non dura cosi' a lungo. 5 anni sono tanti anche x una botta pesante
> molto piu' probabilmnte il problema risiede da un'altra parte.....


Certo che il problema risiede da un'altra parte e visto che non ero capace di gestire quella cosa chiesi alla sognorina in questione di non farmi rivvivere quelle senzazioni che per una volta sono riuscito a controllare a stento...lei non lo ha fatto ed io sono caduto dentro il mio incubo che tanti anni prima mi aveva rovinato la vita. La colpa di lei è aver sminuito il fatto che mio padre è stato freddato e che tutto di un botto sono diventato orfano...rifiutato da tutti.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse è proprio lui il tuo 'giocattolino'.
> 
> Sembra quasi che tu ti vergogni di lui, o è la mia impressione?


È la tua impressione.
Non me ne vergogno assolutamente.
Ha fatto molto pubblicamente parte della mia vita finché sono stata libera, per altro.
Strane equazioni, fate.
Se non si vuole coinvolgere una persona nella vita dei propri figli ci si vergogna di lei, la si considera un giocattolo??? Perché voi come vi innamorate di qualcuno lo fate diventare terzo genitore in carica?



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ovviamente parlavo di questo.


Mah, non lo so.
Io parlo di una parte di me vitale. Un lobo cerebrale, del tipo.


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mah, non lo so.
> Io parlo di una parte di me vitale. Un lobo cerebrale, del tipo.


Queste parole sono evidente segno di dipendenza, io non ho questo sentimento verso la donna che amo, non ho bisogno di lei, ho voglia di lei che è ben diverso.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> letto così sembra facile. ma torniamo all'autoamputazione. Se lo fosse davvero, così come l'autrice del 3d sente, sarebbe: da una parte il timore della famiglia distrutta (e all'interno c'è ance l'amore per lui, non solo le figlie) dall'altra l'esigenza interiore, forte, di non amputarsi. Insomma, a me che non ci sto in mezzo sembra difficilissimo...e ne sono appunto di fuori


Forse per essere concisa non lascio trasparire la parte emozionale
Non è difficilissimo di più, ma per forza dobbiamo fare delle scelte prima o poi. solo questo intendevo
O riesce a vivere bene questa storia o si fa del male da sola


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, è semplice: se scrivi che le figlie della nostra amica russa non costituiscano un problema, se non IL problema, circa le scelte su come proseguire la sua vita scrivi una puttanata allucinante. Se poi te la prendi o meno non so cosa farci e, tra l'altro, non è un mio cruccio.



hm, guarda, io la butto là: IL problema è più complesso, e comprende anche l'amore per il marito, solo che AnnaKarenina non lo dà esplicitamente in pasto al forum per ritegno e perché ha già detto che detesta parlare di terze persone. Ha già faticato moltissimo parlando delle sue figlie, che sono più parte di sé di lui. Se non parla di altro non è perché non c'è ma perché ne ha una grande rispetto. Secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Non conosco la tua storia. Ma immagino tu sia stato ferito dalla tua compagna.
> Parli ad Anna di Dipendenza ma mi sembra che anche tu ne abbia una da questa persona, perchè la odi ancora dopo tanto tempo


Quotone se posso approvo


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> il desiderio di vendetta non dura cosi' a lungo. 5 anni sono tanti anche x una botta pesante
> molto piu' probabilmnte il problema risiede da un'altra parte.....



non porre limiti a Daniele. Prima di frequentare il forum pensavo anche io come te. Poi ho visto varie puntate di "ai confini del cosmo" e mi sono, a malincuore, ricreduta.

comunque sì, problemi enormi che risiedono anche altrove, certo.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, guarda, io la butto là: IL problema è più complesso, e comprende anche l'amore per il marito, solo che AnnaKarenina non lo dà esplicitamente in pasto al forum per ritegno e perché ha già detto che detesta parlare di terze persone. Ha già faticato moltissimo parlando delle sue figlie, che sono più parte di sé di lui. Se non parla di altro non è perché non c'è ma perché ne ha una grande rispetto. Secondo me.


Ma sicuramente. Ci mancherebbe. Il punto però è che uno non può scrivere, dopo peraltro che la nostra ha scritto per mari e per monti delle figlie, che il problema non sono loro. Voglio dire, anche se non avesse scritto NULLA a riguardo è evidente che uno il problema della prole se lo pone, se è poco poco savio. Sennò vabbè, pizzafritta e fichi e buonanotte.


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> È la tua impressione.
> Non me ne vergogno assolutamente.
> Ha fatto molto pubblicamente parte della mia vita finché sono stata libera, per altro.
> Strane equazioni, fate.
> ...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Forse per essere concisa non lascio trasparire la parte emozionale
> Non è difficilissimo di più, ma per forza dobbiamo fare delle scelte prima o poi. solo questo intendevo
> *O riesce a vivere bene questa storia o si fa del male da sola*


questo è vero...
e mi dispiace un sacco.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, guarda, io la butto là: IL problema è più complesso, e comprende anche l'amore per il marito, solo che AnnaKarenina non lo dà esplicitamente in pasto al forum per ritegno e perché ha già detto che detesta parlare di terze persone. Ha già faticato moltissimo parlando delle sue figlie, che sono più parte di sé di lui. Se non parla di altro non è perché non c'è ma perché ne ha una grande rispetto. Secondo me.



Quoto


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sicuramente. Ci mancherebbe. Il punto però è che uno non può scrivere, dopo peraltro che la nostra ha scritto per mari e per monti delle figlie, che il problema non sono loro. Voglio dire, anche se non avesse scritto NULLA a riguardo è evidente che uno il problema della prole se lo pone, se è poco poco savio. Sennò vabbè, pizzafritta e fichi e buonanotte.


questo certo. Confutavo il tuo uso de IL. Insomma, quello.


pizza e fichi, perché fritta? Da voi è fritta?


----------



## Ivan Karamazov (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Certo che il problema risiede da un'altra parte e visto che non ero capace di gestire quella cosa chiesi alla sognorina in questione di non farmi rivvivere quelle senzazioni che per una volta sono riuscito a controllare a stento...lei non lo ha fatto ed io sono caduto dentro il mio incubo che tanti anni prima mi aveva rovinato la vita. La colpa di lei è aver sminuito il fatto che mio padre è stato freddato e che tutto di un botto sono diventato orfano...rifiutato da tutti.


poniamo il caso che ti vendichi e lei "capisce" di avere sbagliato
tu cosa guadagni ? diventi una persona migliore ? riavrai il bene di tutte le persone che ti avevano rifiutato ? 
la sofferenza restera' e non avrai vantaggi.....te lo dice chi si e' copiosamente vendicato


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo certo. Confutavo il tuo uso de IL. Insomma, quello.
> 
> 
> pizza e fichi, perché fritta? Da voi è fritta?


La pizzafritta è pasta per la pizza fritta e salata. E' buona e probabilmente causa danni permanenti al fegato.


----------



## Simy (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *La pizzafritta è pasta per la pizza fritta e salata*. E' buona e probabilmente causa danni permanenti al fegato.



bonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
sbav


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Queste parole sono evidente segno di dipendenza, io non ho questo sentimento verso la donna che amo, non ho bisogno di lei, ho voglia di lei che è ben diverso.


Tu vuoi darmi lezioni di affettività equilibrata?
Mi pare che giochi con le parole, e maldestramente anche.
L'amore e' anche bisogno. Se puoi fare serenamente a meno di una persona la vedo dura che tu la ami.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm, guarda, io la butto là: IL problema è più complesso, e comprende anche l'amore per il marito, solo che AnnaKarenina non lo dà esplicitamente in pasto al forum per ritegno e perché ha già detto che detesta parlare di terze persone. Ha già faticato moltissimo parlando delle sue figlie, che sono più parte di sé di lui. Se non parla di altro non è perché non c'è ma perché ne ha una grande rispetto. Secondo me.


Si, e' così.
Solo che viene male parlare di rispetto per una persona a cui sei infedele... L'adagio di fondo e' "se lo rispettassi davvero avresti solo lui".
Limitiamoci a parlare di discrezione.
Non mi piace parlare d'altri. Non mi piacerebbe, dovrei dire, perché nei fatti ne ho parlato fin troppo.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> poniamo il caso che ti vendichi e lei "capisce" di avere sbagliato
> tu cosa guadagni ? diventi una persona migliore ? riavrai il bene di tutte le persone che ti avevano rifiutato ?
> la sofferenza restera' e non avrai vantaggi.....te lo dice chi si e' copiosamente vendicato



guarda che è una fatica inutile


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Queste parole sono evidente segno di dipendenza, io non ho questo sentimento verso la donna che amo, non ho bisogno di lei,* ho voglia di lei *che è ben diverso.


Però guai che si trombi, eh.


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Concordo però che avete bisogno di una persona ed avete voglia di lei sono due cose diverse
La seconda più bella ecco

Soddisfare un bisogno mi sa Di oggetto 
Anche se io x prima devo ancora capire cosa voglio ad es dai miei due rapporti
Solo scriverlo mi manda ai matti

Es ieri sera cenetta tutti e 5 risate giochi bimbi a nanna
Divano film
Mio marito crolla tempo due secondi
Visto che siamo ad un bivio come coppia che vedi che non sto bene perché lo dico piango
Tiro fuori
Prova una volta dico una a stare sveglio

Sono anni che va avanti così
Sia Vacanza che vita normale 
Capisco
Sei manager
Ma dio bono

Ora dice che è una malattia la sua
X me pigrizia 

E mi incazzo 
Passo dal bene all incazzo

È mi tubo perché rinunciare ad una terza persona che mi fa sentire viva

Ricorda a tutti che non so batte chiodo da anni qui 
O meglio adesso vorrebbe ma fa poco o nulla vi assicuro
Dice che ha timore di mio rifiuto


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Però guai che si trombi, eh.


Si tromba poco perchè a me non piace più, è evidente che ho problemi ma c'è poco da fare, ho voglia di stare con lei, ma non ho bisogno.

Sarà soggettivo, ma per me amore non è per nulla bisogno, l'amore non è un diritto ricevuto e necessario e quindi non si ha bisogno di amare...e quindi non è un bisogno.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> poniamo il caso che ti vendichi e lei "capisce" di avere sbagliato
> tu cosa guadagni ? diventi una persona migliore ? riavrai il bene di tutte le persone che ti avevano rifiutato ?
> la sofferenza restera' e non avrai vantaggi.....te lo dice chi si e' copiosamente vendicato


hm, una delle regole del programma "ai confini ultimi del cosmo" è che i pianeti non si raggiungono e men che meno con la logica. Mandano impulsi, sempre quelli, a ritmi orbitali e "bona lì". Emettono ma non ricevono.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> AnnaKarenina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > È la tua impressione.
> ...


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Madaniele certo che si ha bisogno di amore come di affetto comprensione sostegno sesso
Che siamo macchine ?


----------



## Daniele (26 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Madaniele certo che si ha bisogno di amore come di affetto comprensione sostegno sesso
> Che siamo macchine ?


Io non ho questi bisogni, io ho solo bisogno di mangiare, andare in bagno, dormire e avere quel che mi serve per vestirmi, ho bisogno di un tetto sulla testa e quindi un lavoro ed un mezzo per portarmici...finito questo io non ho bisogno di null'altro, quello che ho fuori dai miei bisogni sono cose che voglio e che decido di avere e che so che sono cose di cui posso fare a meno per necessità, ma di cui non voglio farne a meno, ma è una decisione mia e non l'appello alla mia natura di essere vivente, sono pur un essere umano e non una ameba.


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

*x Rosa3*

Sul fatto che si addormenti sempre mi ci ritrovo con mio marito, e penso anch'io sia dovuto a problemi di salute, poi ci penso io a svegliarlo, non gli permetto più di dormire tutta la notte sul comodo divano, senza farmi problemi qualunque ora sia, lo sveglio, ammetto che se dovessi sempre aspettare le sue iniziative, (soprattutto negli anni scorsi), avrei ricorsi e recriminazioni da fare.

A volte gli errori sono anche nostri, avrei dovuto 'curarlo' di più sempre.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Io ho parlato di bisogno di averlo nella mia vita.
Di vederlo, parlarci, sapere che è vivo e che c'è per me.
Le mie figlie non sono chiamate in alcun modo a soddisfare dei miei bisogni. Non sono dipendente da loro. Ma ho bisogno che ci siano nella mia vita.
Se non ci fossero, morirei (se non ci fossero più  loro due morirei letteralmente, se non ci fosse lui sarebbe un lutto psichico).
Cioè io mi stupisco...
Ditemi come fate ad amare qualcuno e pensare "oh, ma se domani muori o mi pianti io poi sto bene uguale, ho mica bisogno di te".
Certo che ho bisogno di te. Non di quello che fai per me. Non di quello che mi dai. Non delle cose che posso assicurarmi anche da sola. Di te. Ho bisogno che ci sei, che esisti, e che mi esisti vicino.
Sennò amore un cazzo, scusate.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Marzo 2013)

:up:





Ivan Karamazov ha detto:


> il desiderio di vendetta non dura cosi' a lungo. 5 anni sono tanti anche x una botta pesante
> molto piu' probabilmnte il problema risiede da un'altra parte.....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Concordo però che avete bisogno di una persona ed avete voglia di lei sono due cose diverse
> La seconda più bella ecco
> 
> Soddisfare un bisogno mi sa Di oggetto
> ...



scusa senza offesa e senza polemica 
anch'io se fossi tuo marito avrei timore di te ...
voglio questo e non quello
io mi sbatto e tu dormi 
trombiu poco e non come piace a me 
mamma mia ma sei taanto impegnativa...
almeno per me lo saresti ...
e non c'è un male in questo solo non si va da nessuna parte 
se le esigenze non combaciano più...:smile:


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Io l ho curato
Qui su va avanti così da qnd aveva 32anni eh

Le cose stanno che lui si spremé di lavoro da anima li è si è scordato tutto
Anche di una moglie giovane e piacente 

Che ha dato di matto ma di matto serio

Eppure ...lui è così
6anni  senza fare l amore e non si lamentava mai

Io avrò pure sbagliato ma ti assicuro dopo tutta la sett sola con tre bimbi non ne avevo più di cure

Lui vero fa il manager ma sfido chiunque a fare le due cose e ditemi cosa ti sfinisce di piu

Eppure tempo x lui ne trovavo
È lui dormiva 
Dava tutto in azienda 
Stop


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io non ho questi bisogni, io ho solo bisogno di mangiare, andare in bagno, dormire e avere quel che mi serve per vestirmi, ho bisogno di un tetto sulla testa e quindi un lavoro ed un mezzo per portarmici...finito questo io non ho bisogno di null'altro, quello che ho fuori dai miei bisogni sono cose che voglio e che decido di avere e che so che sono cose di cui posso fare a meno per necessità, ma di cui non voglio farne a meno, ma è una decisione mia e non l'appello alla mia natura di essere vivente, sono pur un essere umano e non una ameba.



in questo concordo...


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sul fatto che si addormenti sempre mi ci ritrovo con mio marito, e penso anch'io sia dovuto a problemi di salute, poi ci penso io a svegliarlo, non gli permetto più di dormire tutta la notte sul comodo divano, senza farmi problemi qualunque ora sia, lo sveglio, ammetto che se dovessi sempre aspettare le sue iniziative, (soprattutto negli anni scorsi), avrei ricorsi e recriminazioni da fare.
> 
> *A volte gli errori sono anche nostri, avrei dovuto 'curarlo' di più sempre*.



perdonami... ma scomodo un certo Fabrizio De André per risponderti: 
"Ho sempre impostato la mia vita in modo da morire con trecentomila rimorsi e nemmeno un rimpianto".



( e ti sta scrivendo uno che di rimpianti potrebbe lastricare le strade...)


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma luna so o così adesso dopo anni mi suoi atteggiam così

Ma sfidò chiunque 
Ma credimi che chi lo conosce si stupisce di come io abbia retto

Mica ero così prima

Non sono più innamorata certo 
Ma c'è l ha messa tutta x farmi
Una mano in tal senso


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di bisogno di averlo nella mia vita.
> Di vederlo, parlarci, sapere che è vivo e che c'è per me.
> Le mie figlie non sono chiamate in alcun modo a soddisfare dei miei bisogni. Non sono dipendente da loro. Ma ho bisogno che ci siano nella mia vita.
> Se non ci fossero, morirei (se non ci fossero più loro due morirei letteralmente, se non ci fosse lui sarebbe un lutto psichico).
> ...


Quoto :up:


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Certo, e' escluso.
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di bisogno di averlo nella mia vita.
> Di vederlo, parlarci, sapere che è vivo e che c'è per me.
> Le mie figlie non sono chiamate in alcun modo a soddisfare dei miei bisogni. Non sono dipendente da loro. Ma ho bisogno che ci siano nella mia vita.
> Se non ci fossero, morirei (se non ci fossero più  loro due morirei letteralmente, se non ci fosse lui sarebbe un lutto psichico).
> ...


sul rosso mi sembra un tantino esagerato...
sul neretto concordo ...

però voglio essere ripetitiva(abbattetemi)
ti fai problema che non esiste


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma luna so o così adesso dopo anni mi suoi atteggiam così
> 
> Ma sfidò chiunque
> Ma credimi che chi lo conosce si stupisce di come io abbia retto
> ...


ok 
cacchio però se contnui cosi ti esaurisci...


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Poi trombi poco
Trombi zero

Dite che sono io la strega ?
Può essere pure non me ne renda conto più 

Io so solo che non volevo una vita sola a crescere figli

A non vederci mai
È stata dura
Tanto
Non lo rifarei
È nonostante tutto io è le tre belvette c'è la siamo sfangata bene non ho fatto mancare nulla lavoravo correvo parco piscina giochi coccole serali
Tutto sola sempre
Lui tornava il venerdì
Stanco
Crollava

È stato un vortice che poi ci ha trascinati giù ((


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Non mi esaurisco più da quando c'è l altro
Ho trovato un appoggio

Adesso semmai il casino e un amante innamorato
Un marito che non si arrende

Toh


----------



## devastata (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> perdonami... ma scomodo un certo Fabrizio De André per risponderti:
> "Ho sempre impostato la mia vita in modo da morire con trecentomila rimorsi e nemmeno un rimpianto".
> 
> 
> ...



Purtroppo però è vero. Ho interpretato male certi suoi atteggiamenti, attribuendoli ad altro, avrei dovuto obbligarlo a dialogare, a non isolarsi, non avrei dovuto prendere per buone certe scuse, che lui nega lo fossero, ma, visto cosa nascondeva, a lui, dormire sul divano, tornava molto comodo quando aveva 'già mangiato'.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Non mi esaurisco più da quando c'è l altro
> Ho trovato un appoggio
> 
> Adesso semmai il casino e un amante innamorato
> ...



non credo streghetta...
ma sie arrivata allo stremo 
e dici vuoi bene ci credo 
ma non lo sopporti più e lui forse lo ha intuito
è anche un pochino dura per lui
poi io sparo ..cosi per quello che leggo...


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Poi trombi poco
> Trombi zero
> 
> Dite che sono io la strega ?
> ...


Vorrei vedere.
Tutta la mia ammirazione per aver cresciuto tre belvette praticamente da sola, oltre tutto con un lavoro.
Che tuo marito, con un lavoro impegnativo e pieno di responsabilità, il weekend sia brasato...direi che ci sta ed è comprensibile.
Come è comprensibile che tu ti sia sentita trascurata come donna.


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Si hai una parte di ragione
Una parte di me gli vuole un bene dell anima come papà dei ns bimbi 

L altra non lo regge

Anche petche adesso credo abbia compreso questo e fa tutto quello che non ha mai fatto

Solo che io tengo tengo
Poi qnd mi passa e non ce ne più non ce ne più
Indipendentemente dall amante 

Non è facile no
Ma questo e è questo mi devo gestire


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Si anais
Ognuno x motivo suoi sfinito e Ci siamo
Persi


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> AnnaKarenina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Forse non mi so spiegare.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Esticazzi.
> Certo che ci sono.
> Solo che in nessun caso le mie figlie sono adottabili. In generale, ma anche da lui in particolare.
> E questo non toglie niente a quello che provo per lui.
> ...


Quoto anche questo


----------



## Anais (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> devastata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Esticazzi.
> ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

*quel che penso di questa discussione*

mi manca stermy


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

Cara AK,
ho letto tutta la discussione e tutti gli interventi.
Ne ho ricavato l'impressione che ogni volta che ci si avvicina ad un punto critico tu ti irrigidisca e metta giù un muro.
In pratica, al di là di possibili scenari apocalittici futuri dei quali hai paura (e comunque non abbastanza), veramente non si capisce il problema quale sia. Non vuoi mettere in discussione seriamente nessun aspetto cruciale della tua esistenza e cerchi una quadratura del cerchio che, se non è possibile ottenere modificando gli eventi, presenti passati e futuri, può essere raggiunta solo cambiando la visione che si ha di essi. Cosa che non sembri disposta a fare.
Dunque ti chiedo: esattamente, cos'è che vuoi sentirti dire?
Così te lo diciamo, eh.


----------



## Carola (26 Marzo 2013)

Anna k sinceramente ... Cosa vuoi sentiti dire?
Io ho capito alcuni tuoi passaggi
Ragionamenti
Timori

Ma sei venuta qui x sfogo x confronto
X che cosa?

Io quando venni qui volevo capire altre esp
Cercavo anche un po' inconsciamente un'assoluzione
Cercavo un pat pat virtuale

Alla fine non ci sono risposte se non dentro di noi
E tu mi pare averle già tutte sai
Vuoi amarlo e tenerti ciò che hai
Non sei distante da gio che voglio io anche se le storie sono completamente diverse

Capire xche necessitiamo Di questo avendo già abbastanza (e tu anche un rapporto saldo più del mio) forse sarebbe la giusta strada

Ti abbraccio


----------



## lunaiena (26 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cara AK,
> ho letto tutta la discussione e tutti gli interventi.
> Ne ho ricavato l'impressione che ogni volta che ci si avvicina ad un punto critico tu ti irrigidisca e metta giù un muro.
> In pratica, al di là di possibili scenari apocalittici futuri dei quali hai paura (e comunque non abbastanza), veramente non si capisce il problema quale sia. Non vuoi mettere in discussione seriamente nessun aspetto cruciale della tua esistenza e cerchi una quadratura del cerchio che, se non è possibile ottenere modificando gli eventi, presenti passati e futuri, può essere raggiunta solo cambiando la visione che si ha di essi. Cosa che non sembri disposta a fare.
> ...


secondo me niente ...
vorrebbe solo un appoggio morale 
parlare di nulla ma basta ne parli...
non cerca grilli parlanti ma solo ascolti...


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ma sei venuta qui per sfogo per confronto
> per che cosa?



io ho provato l'altro ieri ha sollevare qualche eccezione
sul senso della sua partecipazione, ma un paio mi hanno fatto
sberleffi e la diretta interessata in pratica non ha risposto dicendo
che stabiliva lei a cosa rispondere e a cosa no.

se è già convinta delle sue ragioni, PERFETTO, ma sinceramente non colgo il senso.
invece di scrivere qui perchè non ne parla col marito ?

*"veramente non si capisce il problema quale sia"*:up:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Ma non lo so cosa voglio.
Altrimenti lo farei e bon.
Il problema e' proprio non sapere cosa voglio, avere troppo chiaro cosa non voglio ma non risolvermi ad agire in maniera conseguente perché non voglio più di una cosa, dibattermi e dibattermi e appunto non riuscire a quadrare il cerchio.
E aver bisogno di sfogarmi, anche, perché ho pensieri che si prendono a botte, discussioni interiori feroci, e sfibranti.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> io ho provato l'altro ieri ha sollevare qualche eccezione
> sul senso della sua partecipazione, ma un paio mi hanno fatto
> sberleffi e la diretta interessata in pratica non ha risposto dicendo
> che stabiliva lei a cosa rispondere e a cosa no.
> ...


Ma ci sei o ci fai?
Ne abbiamo già parlato, io e mio marito.
Ora.
Credi serva a qualcuno parlarne ore e momenti? Non credi sarebbe distruttivo per entrambi?
Ma tu, com'è che sei qui a parlare degli affari miei invece che a parlare con tua moglie? No perché io non dovrei stare qui, tu però bombardi da 100 pagine con la stessa domanda di cui NON leggi la risposta.
Non si spiega.


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma non lo so cosa voglio.
> Altrimenti lo farei e bon.
> Il problema e' proprio non sapere cosa voglio, avere troppo chiaro cosa non voglio ma non risolvermi ad agire in maniera conseguente perché non voglio più di una cosa, dibattermi e dibattermi e appunto non riuscire a quadrare il cerchio.
> E aver bisogno di sfogarmi, anche, perché ho pensieri che si prendono a botte, discussioni interiori feroci, e sfibranti.


tu sei in una fase difficilissima della tua vita 
perchè hai due figlie piccole da mandare avanti e
sei impegnata appresso a loro. magari sei fossilizzata sulla
cura delle figlie, fatti aiutare da parenti e prenditi qualche momento
di svago tipo sport o attività ricreative.
ti senti forte, come rigenerata e invece sei stanca.

sei hai sui 28-30 anni vuol dire che hai avuto i figli molto giovane
tenuto conto dell'età media in cui ormai le donne fanno figli
(anche over 40). il cerchio della tua vita non quadra come non quadra
il mio, quello di parecchi forumisti qui dentro perchè cerchiamo tutti una cosa, la
felicità. se tu stai bene anche solo pensando al tipo, OK, nessuno ti biasima...
nessuno può ergersi a censore.
accennane però in un momento di calma all'altro protagonista del rapporto
matrimoniale che forse potrebbe dire qualcosa in merito .
magari ti può girare meglio tra qualche anno con i figli grandi e meno impegnativi,
nel frattempo stabilizzati ma soprattutto NON coltivare l'insoddisfazione
latente, credimi è una brutta bestia installata nel cervello che ti induce
a fare scelte sbagliatissime.

buona fortuna  :up:


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai? :carneval:
> Ne abbiamo già parlato, io e mio marito.
> Ora.
> Credi serva a qualcuno parlarne ore e momenti? Non credi sarebbe distruttivo per entrambi?
> ...


ti ho già risposto prima...io dei fatti miei qui dentro
NON parlo e comunque ne ho già discusso tempo fa....non avertene....
non adombrarti  è che appunto, utilizzando le tue stesse
parole, con la mia ex abbiamo già discusso abbastanza.
stai pur tranquilla che non scrivo 180 post parlando di mia moglie in un forum pubblico.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Lo vedo improbabile.
> Ma onestamente la situazione e' talmente incasinata che di pensare a come risolvere problemi ipotetici non ho proprio le energie.


Perché lo vedi improbabile ??? Se ti hanno già posto la domanda non tenerne conto


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Ho spazi miei (vivibili con le bambine) molto gratificanti.
E non sto bene a pensare al tipo, starei bene a vederlo.
In un certo senso almeno.
Come si fa a estinguerla, l'insoddisfazione?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ho spazi miei (vivibili con le bambine) molto gratificanti.
> E non sto bene a pensare al tipo, starei bene a vederlo.
> In un certo senso almeno.
> Come si fa a estinguerla, l'insoddisfazione?


Vedendolo


e gli spazi tuoi devono essere tuoi non con le bambine


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perché lo vedi improbabile ??? Se ti hanno già posto la domanda non tenerne conto


Perché vedo improbabile che viva una storia d'amore con un'altra? Per tante ragioni, tra cui che mentalmente non è "libero". Queste però son cose sue, non sta nemmeno a me parlarne.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedendolo
> 
> 
> e gli spazi tuoi devono essere tuoi non con le bambine


Sono spazi miei. Che mi intrippano anche parecchio. Solo che sono spazi in cui le bambine sono coinvolgibili, giocano con altri bimbi etc etc
Non sono i momenti per me che mi mancano. Per altro, io con loro sto proprio bene. L'unico aspetto che giocoforza con loro non posso vivere e' questo rapporto.


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ho spazi miei (vivibili con le bambine) molto gratificanti.
> E non sto bene a pensare al tipo, starei bene a vederlo.
> In un certo senso almeno.
> Come si fa a estinguerla, l'insoddisfazione?


quindi vedi che fra le tante fesserie, qualcosa di buono l'ho detta.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> quindi vedi che fra le tante fesserie, qualcosa di buono l'ho detta.


Eh ma se poi non rispondi non vale mica.


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh ma se poi non rispondi non vale mica.


perdonami ma non ho seguito TUTTO il thread e tutte le risposte.
ormai è enorme !!!
(se qualcuno mi fa la sintesi....*grazie*....sono centinaia di pagine....)


----------



## Nocciola (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Sono spazi miei. Che mi intrippano anche parecchio. Solo che sono spazi in cui le bambine sono coinvolgibili, giocano con altri bimbi etc etc
> Non sono i momenti per me che mi mancano. Per altro, io con loro sto proprio bene. L'unico aspetto che giocoforza con loro non posso vivere e' questo rapporto.


Allora vediti con quest'uomo. Io credo che ti faccia peggio al momento non vederlo.


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Marzo 2013)

Ciao AnnaKarenina!

Ho letto con un certo interesse misto a stupore le numerose righe che hanno eloquentemente spiegato ed esemplificato quanto si possa non dire e non fare quando non si pensa e non si vuole.
C'è una perfezione sferica nel sigillare in una scatoletta di bachelite anche la noia all'uso, legandola al tedio del disuso, e di queste due forme trovo un eccellente compendio anche solo prendendo paroel a caso dalle molte tue non risposte alle altrettanto numerose non domande che tendono a non ricercare quella che altro non è che una non soluzione.
Mi spiego: se qualcuno ti dicesse che sei una merda umana perchè hai tutte le fortune e fai la stronza colla testa vuota per farti riempire il culo, forse te la prenderesti, ma non per il fatto che si usino termini volgari e si facciano tante di quelle supposizioni infondate da riempire un oceano su una persona di cui non si sa nulla e di una vita che non si è mai intersecata con quella di chi osa esprimere un giudizio tanto acuto e significativo, ma per il fatto che, come ogni giudizio, anche questo prefigura una via di fuga.
Via di fuga che tu non desideri perchè essa necessita di movimento per essere esperita od anche solo tentata, mentre a te è più consono l'immobilismo, quelli delle soffitte polverose e dei postriboli col tapis roulant e le scle mobili fin nell'alcova ove un divaricatore fa per te la fatica di tenerti apparechiata all'uso.
Certe persone non hanno un vero desiderio di non essere infelici.
Beate loro!

Ciao!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ricordo che una volta un thread che trattava di incompatibilità caratteriali, alla fine è diventato un sondaggio sulla lunghezza media del pene degli utenti.
> 
> Chapeau


È sempre bene diversificare


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

se poi interessa un consiglio da padre....stacca il figliuolo dal seno
(a parte che secondo le informazioni che possiedo fa pure male alla vista,
dopo mesi e mesi, proprio per lo sforzo che implica la poppata).
direi che a un anno il bimbetto può mangiare una signora PAPPA. 

chiedo perdono se te l'ho detto ma è una cosa talmente evidente...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, tesoro.....ma è proprio questo il punto. Non penso che potrei mai giustificare il tradimento davanti a mia figlia come un errore....


Errore??? Il tradimento non è un  errore ... È una scelta ... Non si tradisce per sbaglio ma per scelta ... Sempre                Quindi se il figlio viene a conoscenza di tale realtà dovrai spiegargli la tua debolezza senza cercare alibi e tantomeno dire è stato un errore ... È stata una scelta libera per soddisfare un proprio bisogno affettivo, fisico, emotivo.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> perdonami ma non ho seguito TUTTO il thread e tutte le risposte.
> ormai è enorme !!!
> (se qualcuno mi fa la sintesi....*grazie*....sono centinaia di pagine....)


La domanda era come estinguere l'insoddisfazione.



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao AnnaKarenina!
> 
> Ho letto con un certo interesse misto a stupore le numerose righe che hanno eloquentemente spiegato ed esemplificato quanto si possa non dire e non fare quando non si pensa e non si vuole.
> C'è una perfezione sferica nel sigillare in una scatoletta di bachelite anche la noia all'uso, legandola al tedio del disuso, e di queste due forme trovo un eccellente compendio anche solo prendendo paroel a caso dalle molte tue non risposte alle altrettanto numerose non domande che tendono a non ricercare quella che altro non è che una non soluzione.
> ...


Sono ammirata.
Seriamente.



ospite "g" ha detto:


> se poi interessa un consiglio da padre....stacca il figliuolo dal seno
> (a parte che secondo le informazioni che possiedo fa pure male alla vista,
> dopo mesi e mesi, proprio per lo sforzo che implica la poppata).
> direi che a un anno il bimbetto può mangiare una signora PAPPA.
> ...


L'unica cosa evidente e' che sei totalmente disinformato sull'allattamento al seno.
Intanto e' ormai comprovato che non causa alcun problema alla vista, nemmeno peggiorando problematiche visive preesistenti.
Poi, facciamola spiccia, l'oms lo raccomanda per almeno (almeno) i primi due anni di vita.
Mia figlia comunque si mangia le lasagne, le pappe te le lascia volentieri. Non hanno mai mangiato pappe, fatto con entrambe auto svezzamento.
Son dispettosa e non ti spiego cos'è.
Studia, studia, studia. 
E lasciami fare la mamma come credo, che quello mi riesce bene.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao AnnaKarenina!
> 
> Ho letto con un certo interesse misto a stupore le numerose righe che hanno eloquentemente spiegato ed esemplificato quanto si possa non dire e non fare quando non si pensa e non si vuole.
> C'è una perfezione sferica nel sigillare in una scatoletta di bachelite anche la noia all'uso, legandola al tedio del disuso, e di queste due forme trovo un eccellente compendio anche solo prendendo paroel a caso dalle molte tue non risposte alle altrettanto numerose non domande che tendono a non ricercare quella che altro non è che una non soluzione.
> ...


al di là del 3D di AK, questa frase me la segno. Perfetta definizione per alcune persone che conosco, perfetta. L'avessi saputo prima, l'avessi visto prima, avrei rantolato meno.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma scusa, non ci si può sentire autentiche se scisse? E se fosse l'autenticità, il non voler essere diversa da ciò che si sente di essere pur sapendo quali dolori comporta e che non vorrebbe infliggere, il problema alla radice della scissione?
> 
> se fosse stronza non si porrebbe il problema, scissione ricomposta. se fosse una naturale "madonna" non sarebbe scissa perchè non avrebbe nessun desiderio altro e nessun giardino segreto. Ma, avendolo, non vuole essere per forza una madonnina infilzata, riconoscendo autenticamente di non esserlo. ...
> 
> a me non sembra facile, sempre tenendo conto che il giardino non se lo è cercato...


Il giardino se l'è cercato sì. L'altro lo conosceva prima di sposarsi e ha scelto di lasciarlo. Dopo ha scelto di averlo lo stesso. 
Dice una cosa ma quando qualcuno gliela dice la nega. Trovo difficile il dialogo.


----------



## Annuccia (26 Marzo 2013)

qualcuno mi fa un riassunto....io sono ferma a mille pagine fa


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> letto così sembra facile. ma torniamo all'autoamputazione. Se lo fosse davvero, così come l'autrice del 3d sente, sarebbe: da una parte il timore della famiglia distrutta (e all'interno c'è ance l'amore per lui, non solo le figlie) dall'altra l'esigenza interiore, forte, di non amputarsi. Insomma, a me che non ci sto in mezzo sembra difficilissimo...e ne sono appunto di fuori


E certo che è difficilissimo!! Ma è capitato solo a lei di dover scegliere?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non mi ricordo una rinuncia che non mi sia costata qualcosa:smile:


Io dicevo che ogni scelta comporta una rinuncia, a meno che non sia il vestito blu perché posso avere anche quello rosso. Né il rosso né il blu si sentono messi da parte.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giardino se l'è cercato sì. L'altro lo conosceva prima di sposarsi e ha scelto di lasciarlo. Dopo ha scelto di averlo lo stesso.
> Dice una cosa ma quando qualcuno gliela dice la nega. Trovo difficile il dialogo.


Nessuno ti obbliga.
Stando questo, non nego quello che ho detto: nego l'interpretazione che ne dai o le conclusioni che ne trai.
È diverso.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Io ho parlato di bisogno di averlo nella mia vita.
> Di vederlo, parlarci, sapere che è vivo e che c'è per me.
> Le mie figlie non sono chiamate in alcun modo a soddisfare dei miei bisogni. Non sono dipendente da loro. Ma ho bisogno che ci siano nella mia vita.
> Se non ci fossero, morirei (se non ci fossero più  loro due morirei letteralmente, se non ci fosse lui sarebbe un lutto psichico).
> ...


Diresti la stessa cosa ( prima riga) anche riguardo a tuo marito?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> tu sei in una fase difficilissima della tua vita
> perchè hai due figlie piccole da mandare avanti e
> sei impegnata appresso a loro. magari sei fossilizzata sulla
> cura delle figlie, fatti aiutare da parenti e prenditi qualche momento
> ...


E' una cosa su cui dovremmo riflettere in tanti.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Errore??? Il tradimento non è un  errore ... È una scelta ... Non si tradisce per sbaglio ma per scelta ... Sempre                Quindi se il figlio viene a conoscenza di tale realtà dovrai spiegargli la tua debolezza senza cercare alibi e tantomeno dire è stato un errore ... È stata una scelta libera per soddisfare un proprio bisogno affettivo, fisico, emotivo.


Si vero una scelta....ma sovente è questa scelta...

[video=youtube;CwAyCxJApKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwAyCxJApKo[/video]

Infatti io ero un bravo ragazzo sai?
Poi sono andato a bere un frizzantino con Lothar...eh....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Cara AK,
> ho letto tutta la discussione e tutti gli interventi.
> Ne ho ricavato l'impressione che ogni volta che ci si avvicina ad un punto critico tu ti irrigidisca e metta giù un muro.
> In pratica, al di là di possibili scenari apocalittici futuri dei quali hai paura (e comunque non abbastanza), veramente non si capisce il problema quale sia. Non vuoi mettere in discussione seriamente nessun aspetto cruciale della tua esistenza e cerchi una quadratura del cerchio che, se non è possibile ottenere modificando gli eventi, presenti passati e futuri, può essere raggiunta solo cambiando la visione che si ha di essi. Cosa che non sembri disposta a fare.
> ...


:smile: Comincio a  temere che Anna vorrebbe sentirsi dire ed assicurare che tutto resterà com'è ora, che suo marito non decida di separarsi, che il suo altro uomo non si stanchi mai della situazione e non incontri tra mai una donna per la quale decida di rinunciare a lei, che le figlie mai sapranno, temo insomma che voglia congelare la situazione attuale vita natural durante ( anche se prova sensi di colpa verso le figlie per ora gestibili visto  che continua ad amare anche l'altro)  ...... Il problema è che nulla e nessuno potrà assicurare questo ...  Quindi consiglierei ad Anna di continuare a vivresti questa situazione con meno sensi di colpa e maggiore serenità


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Nessuno ti obbliga.
> Stando questo, non nego quello che ho detto: nego l'interpretazione che ne dai o le conclusioni che ne trai.
> È diverso.


Poi senti...
Magari hai proprio fatto le scelte migliori per te...
Perchè uno andava bene come amico del cuore Vadinho
e l'altro come marito Mirandao...

Mai letto Donna Flor e i suoi due mariti?

Incredibile come una persona sola, non basti a riempire il nostro cuore...

Poi ok...ci sono quelli che hanno il cuore asfittico...ma a noi ciò non compete!

Mi piace come hai colto i palesi limiti di brunetta
e pensa che una volta il forum era tutto così...

na roba guarda...ma na roba...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile: Comincio a  temere che Anna vorrebbe sentirsi dire ed assicurare che tutto resterà com'è ora, che suo marito non decida di separarsi, che il suo altro uomo non si stanchi mai della situazione e non incontri tra mai una donna per la quale decida di rinunciare a lei, che le figlie mai sapranno, temo insomma che voglia congelare la situazione attuale vita natural durante ( anche se prova sensi di colpa verso le figlie per ora gestibili visto  che continua ad amare anche l'altro)  ...... Il problema è che nulla e nessuno potrà assicurare questo ...  Quindi consiglierei ad Anna di continuare a vivresti questa situazione con meno sensi di colpa e maggiore serenità


Ma proviamo a pensare una cosa così...
Io sono tuo marito
e ti voglio bene
tutto quello che concorre a farti stare bene con te stessa
mi piace.

Ah grande grande la frase di mia moglie: ci sono cose solo tue, cose solo mie e cose solo nostre.

Tanto casso, per quanti amanti abbia, per quanti corteggiatori abbia, 

è me che ha sposato

è con me che vive

è con me che ha fatto una figlia...

E quello che ha costruito con me, nessuno lo può distruggere...se non sorella morte!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' una cosa su cui dovremmo riflettere in tanti.


Ma anche no...
Chi non è insoddisfatto non ha tempo
per farsi seghe mentali sull'insoddisfazione latente...

Semplicemente vive bene!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si vero una scelta....ma sovente è questa scelta...
> 
> [video=youtube;CwAyCxJApKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwAyCxJApKo[/video]
> 
> ...


Ciao Contaccio:smile: ... Lo vedi... Lo vedi... Fai anche tu lo sbaglio ... Scarichi le tue responsabilità su Lothar ... :rotfl:Tutta colpa sua che ti ha portato a bere il frizzantino :smile:


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile: Comincio a temere che Anna vorrebbe sentirsi dire ed assicurare che tutto resterà com'è ora, che suo marito non decida di separarsi, che il suo altro uomo non si stanchi mai della situazione e non incontri tra mai una donna per la quale decida di rinunciare a lei, che le figlie mai sapranno, temo insomma che voglia congelare la situazione attuale vita natural durante ( anche se prova sensi di colpa verso le figlie per ora gestibili visto che continua ad amare anche l'altro) ...... Il problema è che nulla e nessuno potrà assicurare questo ... Quindi consiglierei ad Anna di continuare a vivresti questa situazione con meno sensi di colpa e maggiore serenità


Esatto, anche secondo me vorrebbe avere il controllo totale della situazione e teme di perderlo, paura piuttosto legittima considerato che le manca anche il controllo su di sè e su quello che vuole (cioè tutto).

Io però non le consiglierei di limare i sensi di colpa, ma semplicemente di tenersi pronta a fronteggiare le conseguenze di ogni sua decisione e scelta (anche non scegliere lo è). Se manca in forza di volontà, rimedierà con senso di responsabilità e si farà un'esperienza di vita, il che la collocherà tra gli adulti a pieno titolo.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma proviamo a pensare una cosa così...
> Io sono tuo marito
> e ti voglio bene
> tutto quello che concorre a farti stare bene con te stessa
> ...


Se fosse così starebbe in una botte di ferro, il marito la ama incondizionatamente, l'altro non vuole altri impegni quotidiani, nessuno lo direbbe alle figlie ... Appunto perché farsi tutti sti problemi????                                                       È se Anna oltre ad amare assolutamente le figlie, amasse veramente se stessa più che i due cavalieri del suo castello?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao Contaccio:smile: ... Lo vedi... Lo vedi... Fai anche tu lo sbaglio ... Scarichi le tue responsabilità su Lothar ... :rotfl:Tutta colpa sua che ti ha portato a bere il frizzantino :smile:


E pensa che prima ero tutto in bona con le donne...
Pensavo che fossero tutte sante, belle, buone....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se fosse così starebbe in una botte di ferro, il marito la ama incondizionatamente, l'altro non vuole altri impegni quotidiani, nessuno lo direbbe alle figlie ... Appunto perché farsi tutti sti problemi????                                                       È se Anna oltre ad amare assolutamente le figlie, amasse veramente se stessa più che i due cavalieri del suo castello?


Ma a chi interessa un amore condizionato eh?
A ME NO.

Ci sono passato, ed è stato deleterio per me.

Amare sè stessi ok, ma non a scapito degli altri, dico io.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa che prima ero tutto in bona con le donne...
> Pensavo che fossero tutte sante, belle, buone....


Vorrai dire  BONE a me non la conti giusta :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vorrai dire  BONE a me non la conti giusta :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a chi interessa un amore condizionato eh?
> A ME NO.
> 
> Ci sono passato, ed è stato deleterio per me.
> ...


E questo che non capisco per ora sembra che tutti siano felici... Mah


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il giardino se l'è cercato sì. L'altro lo conosceva prima di sposarsi e ha scelto di lasciarlo. Dopo ha scelto di averlo lo stesso.
> Dice una cosa ma quando qualcuno gliela dice la nega. Trovo difficile il dialogo.


per cercare intendo: chi si mette in cerca dell'avventura che possa colmare una carenza di coppia. Hai presente? Che non sia stata in grado di chiudere davvero è ben diverso, per me, dal cercare. 
Sembra a me, o per te, alla fine, tutto è cercare, dato che comunque alla fine si sceglie se tradire o no? Fai parte del Minerva club?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E certo che è difficilissimo!! Ma è capitato solo a lei di dover scegliere?


tu hai dovuto scegliere tra due amori per te necessari? Amori, eh, non affetti, non passioni, non attrazioni. Amori. No, dico, hai visto anche tu questo rarissimo passaggio di cometa? Perché adesso se vogliamo raccontarci che capita a tutti...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diresti la stessa cosa ( prima riga) anche riguardo a tuo marito?


Ma certo!
Non c'è il minimo dubbio.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :smile: Comincio a  temere che Anna vorrebbe sentirsi dire ed assicurare che tutto resterà com'è ora, che suo marito non decida di separarsi, che il suo altro uomo non si stanchi mai della situazione e non incontri tra mai una donna per la quale decida di rinunciare a lei, che le figlie mai sapranno, temo insomma che voglia congelare la situazione attuale vita natural durante ( anche se prova sensi di colpa verso le figlie per ora gestibili visto  che continua ad amare anche l'altro)  ...... Il problema è che nulla e nessuno potrà assicurare questo ...  Quindi consiglierei ad Anna di continuare a vivresti questa situazione con meno sensi di colpa e maggiore serenità


Io son strana neh
Ma voi...
"Sensi di colpa gestibili visto che continua ad amare anche l'altro".
Perché se ci si sente molto in colpa secondo te il senso di colpa fa smettere di amare?



Leda ha detto:


> Esatto, anche secondo me vorrebbe avere il controllo totale della situazione e teme di perderlo, paura piuttosto legittima considerato che le manca anche il controllo su di sè e su quello che vuole (cioè tutto).
> 
> Io però non le consiglierei di limare i sensi di colpa, ma semplicemente di tenersi pronta a fronteggiare le conseguenze di ogni sua decisione e scelta (anche non scegliere lo è). Se manca in forza di volontà, rimedierà con senso di responsabilità e si farà un'esperienza di vita, il che la collocherà tra gli adulti a pieno titolo.


Madonnamadonna, visto che si parla di figli ringrazio il cielo di non essere una madre così. Ma davvero. 
Se manco di forza di volontà.
Non manco mica tanto, altrimenti lo starei vedendo.
La forza di volontà si applica sui sentimenti? Sui pensieri?
Che rigore.
Rigor mortis, direi.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Non c'è il minimo dubbio.
> 
> 
> ...


 la forza di volontà si applica su molti aspetti basTa esser convinti che fai la scelta  giusta


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

No, la forza di volontà si applica alle azioni.
Applicata ai pensieri si chiama negazione, o rimozione. Ed è un meccanismo nevrotico mica da ridere.
E anche giusto e sbagliato... Sono categorie riduttive. E nemmeno tanto chiare.
È giusto quello che fa male a noi ma non agli altri? È giusto quello che ci fa bene?
Vabbe, vah.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu hai dovuto scegliere tra due amori per te necessari? Amori, eh, non affetti, non passioni, non attrazioni. Amori. No, dico, hai visto anche tu questo rarissimo passaggio di cometa? Perché adesso se vogliamo raccontarci che capita a tutti...


Non capita a tutti.
Ma siccome non capita a tutti, quelli a cui non è capitato tendono a dire che non può capitare.
Banalizzano, semplificano, sminuiscono.
Così stanno più tranquilli.
E si sentono migliori.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per cercare intendo: chi si mette in cerca dell'avventura che possa colmare una carenza di coppia. Hai presente? Che non sia stata in grado di chiudere davvero è ben diverso, per me, dal cercare.
> Sembra a me, o per te, alla fine, tutto è cercare, dato che comunque alla fine si sceglie se tradire o no? Fai parte del Minerva club?


 L'ho detto nel contesto! AK non ha carenze di coppia. L'ha cercato perché l'altro l'ha lasciato poi ha scelto di ricercarlo o di riaccettarne il contatto.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu hai dovuto scegliere tra due amori per te necessari? Amori, eh, non affetti, non passioni, non attrazioni. Amori. No, dico, hai visto anche tu questo rarissimo passaggio di cometa? Perché adesso se vogliamo raccontarci che capita a tutti...


Magari sì, visto che ho scritto che la capisco?


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto nel contesto! AK non ha carenze di coppia. L'ha cercato perché l'altro l'ha lasciato poi ha scelto di ricercarlo o di riaccettarne il contatto.


va beh, allora per te tutto può essere un sinonimo di cercare. Ne prendo atto


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari sì, visto che ho scritto che la capisco?



ok, allora sei più brava tu.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, allora sei più brava tu.


O solo più disposta a soffrire.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per cercare intendo: chi si mette in cerca dell'avventura che possa colmare una carenza di coppia. Hai presente? Che non sia stata in grado di chiudere davvero è ben diverso, per me, dal cercare.
> Sembra a me, o per te, alla fine, tutto è cercare, dato che comunque alla fine si sceglie se tradire o no? Fai parte del Minerva club?


non ho nessun club e vorrei evitassi di nominarmi a sproposito.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho nessun club e vorrei evitassi di nominarmi a sproposito.



era una battuta, Minerva


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, la forza di volontà si applica alle azioni.
> Applicata ai pensieri si chiama negazione, o rimozione. Ed è un meccanismo nevrotico mica da ridere.
> E anche giusto e sbagliato... Sono categorie riduttive. E nemmeno tanto chiare.
> È giusto quello che fa male a noi ma non agli altri? È giusto quello che ci fa bene?
> Vabbe, vah.


ma guarda che la vita non è semplice ed è fatta per lo più di scelte talvolta drastiche ... allora ti dirò una cosa così capisci cosa intendo ...durante la mia seconda maternità ho scoperto di avere una malattia piuttosto seria che andava curata subito secondo gli specialisti ( soprattutto una dottoressa  che, testuali parole, mi disse : se lei fosse mia sorella le direi di abortire subito) 
avevo solo due scelte abortire ed esser quasi certa di superare agevolmente la malattia perchè seguita e curata in un tempo ritenuto utile e proficuo  dai medici per la riuscita delle terapie o portare avanti la gravidanza seguendo solo il decorso della stessa malattia senza intervenire se non con dei palliativi .. e poi alla fine dei 9 mesi affrontare le cure necessarie, inoltre ero già madre di una figlia quindi avevo la responsabilità morale di prendere una decisione seria e difficile.
te la faccio breve ho interpellato tutti gli specialisti che potevo (uno di loro mi ha fatto pure la grazia di accettare di incontrarmi la vigilia di Natale ) in base ai vari pareri professionali e al mio "sentire" ( sempre supportata moralmente  da mio marito) ho deciso di portare avanti la gravidanza ed ora sono qui,  sto abbastanza bene anche se lo spauracchio è sempre li in agguato e ho un altro bel figlio che guardo con infinità gioia.
Ecco la mia è stata una scelta difficile non tanto per me quanto per il futuro che potevo riservare ai miei figli miei figli ...una o due figli orfani ???..o una figlia sola e un bimbo mai nato?? 
io sono certa di aver fatto la scelta giusta ma credimi durante la gravidanza e dopo... la paura di lasciarli soli è stata tanta ...e pure i sensi di colpa se stavo sbagliando ??? ma talvolta una scelta la si deve fare ... E' LA VITA ... 

Quindi Anna se vuoi scegliere puoi...ma puoi anche continuare così ... nessuno ti giudica una cattiva madre per questo, solo  sii prudente e cerca di stare serena, la tua serenità sarà fondamentale per le tue figlie


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma guarda che la vita non è semplice ed è fatta per lo più di scelte talvolta drastiche ... allora ti dirò una cosa così capisci cosa intendo ...durante la mia seconda maternità ho scoperto di avere una malattia piuttosto seria che andava curata subito secondo gli specialisti ( soprattutto una dottoressa  che, testuali parole, mi disse : se lei fosse mia sorella le direi di abortire subito)
> avevo solo due scelte abortire ed esser quasi certa di superare agevolmente la malattia perchè seguita e curata in un tempo ritenuto utile e proficuo  dai medici per la riuscita delle terapie o portare avanti la gravidanza seguendo solo il decorso della stessa malattia senza intervenire se non con dei palliativi .. e poi alla fine dei 9 mesi affrontare le cure necessarie, inoltre ero già madre di una figlia quindi avevo la responsabilità morale di prendere una decisione seria e difficile.
> te la faccio breve ho interpellato tutti gli specialisti che potevo (uno di loro mi ha fatto pure la grazia di accettare di incontrarmi la vigilia di Natale ) in base ai vari pareri professionali e al mio "sentire" ( sempre supportata moralmente  da mio marito) ho deciso di portare avanti la gravidanza ed ora sono qui,  sto abbastanza bene anche se lo spauracchio è sempre li in agguato e ho un altro bel figlio che guardo con infinità gioia.
> Ecco la mia è stata una scelta difficile non tanto per me quanto per il futuro che potevo riservare ai miei figli miei figli ...una o due figli orfani ???..o una figlia sola e un bimbo mai nato??
> ...


Della serie i veri casini della vita...
Fossero le corna i problemi...fossero solo le corna...
Quanto sarebbe scialla la nostra vita!:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Della serie i veri casini della vita...
> Fossero le corna i problemi...fossero solo le corna...
> Quanto sarebbe scialla la nostra vita!:up::up::up::up:


eeh ma insegnano certi casini...azz se insegnano... :mrgreen: soprattutto che la vita è una cosa seria da vivere con ottimismo se no sei fritto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> L'unica cosa evidente e' che sei totalmente disinformato sull'allattamento al seno.
> Intanto e' ormai comprovato che non causa alcun problema alla vista, nemmeno peggiorando problematiche visive preesistenti.
> Poi, facciamola spiccia, l'oms lo raccomanda per almeno (almeno) i primi due anni di vita.
> *IO PROPONGO FINO ALLA PRIMA ELEMENTARE MAESTRA PERMETTENDO* :incazzato:
> ...


beh in effetti a 52 anni suonati devi venire tu a darci le lezioncine...:rotfl:
che personaggio *irritante. Poveraccio il marito ! Povero servo.
*senti bella karenina o come minchia ti chiami.,...
Io sono un padre e tu, a me, non insegni proprio nulla.
Un fatto è certo: non ho tradito mia moglie...tu non hai la coscienza a posto.
ce l'hai nera come la pece. tu stai tradendo il padre di tue figlie...
tu getti merda sulle persone e non sai manco quello che dici.

e ancora ti danno retta....chiacchiera e cornifica va....
con l'amorino delle scuole elementari....

ahahahahahahahahhaha

L'AUTOsVEZZAMENTO.....babba bia le mamme del terzo millennio

godetevela forumisti ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeh ma insegnano certi casini...azz se insegnano... :mrgreen: soprattutto che la vita è una cosa seria da vivere con ottimismo se no sei fritto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si credimi...
Se ricordo i miei problemi di salute tra il 2005 e il 2006, poi il calvario di mia moglie nel 2010...
E ora ho mia sorella che combatte strenuamente con la "bestia".

Perché egli conosce la nostra natura e si ricorda che siamo polvere. 
I giorni dell'uomo sono come l'erba; egli fiorisce come il fiore del campo; 
se il vento gli passa sopra, egli non è più e il suo luogo non lo si riconosce più. 

Signore, che cos'è un uomo perché te ne curi? 
Un figlio d'uomo perché te ne dia pensiero? 
L'uomo è come un soffio, 
i suoi giorni come ombra che passa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> beh in effetti a 52 anni suonati devi venire tu a darci le lezioncine...:rotfl:
> che personaggio *irritante. Poveraccio il marito ! Povero servo.
> *senti bella karenina o come minchia ti chiami.,...
> Io sono un padre e tu, a me, non insegni proprio nulla.
> ...


ma, scusa, ma perché parli, TU, di svezzamento (auto o no) e di allattamento, etc etc? vale pure per te quel che dicevo ieri "ma mica tutti possono parlar di tutto"... Dove non arriva l'evidenza biologica, che arrivi per lo meno l'intelligenza...sù, stai buonino...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si credimi...
> Se ricordo i miei problemi di salute tra il 2005 e il 2006, poi il calvario di mia moglie nel 2010...
> E ora ho mia sorella che combatte strenuamente con la "bestia".
> 
> ...


Come è vero .... :up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> beh in effetti a 52 anni suonati devi venire tu a darci le lezioncine...:rotfl:
> che personaggio *irritante. Poveraccio il marito ! Povero servo.
> *senti bella karenina o come minchia ti chiami.,...
> Io sono un padre e tu, a me, non insegni proprio nulla.
> ...


Ma sa gheto?
Io pensavo che solo le seghe dessero danni alla vista eh?
Infatti io nel 2006 da miope divenni presbite!
Gettai via gli occhiali e dissi a mia madre: Ho smesso con quei giornali di donne nude!
E lei a me: Vedi che il Signore ti aiuta se ti comporti bene?

Invece portando la glicemia a 600 il glucosio aveva imbevuto il cristallino al punto da correggere la miopia.

Detto ciò
dei cosa vuoi che ci intendiamo noi di allattamento...
Mica loro vengono a dirci che sanno come si sta con gli spermini che battono in testa, voglio dire....eh?

Ma perchè te la prendi così...

Dai su...

Cosa ti ha fatto di male sta qua...eh?


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

ah Conte, la sciura russa è CAFONA.

si capisce in veneto ?
*CA-FO-NA*
e voi tutti lì a farle la psicanalisi....

chiamate* Sigmund Freud *!!! :carneval:

e comunque se interessa ti presento una signora massacrata dal bimbetto
che a un anno non si staccava più. un vero tormento...
e ci stava rimettendo la vista davvero perchè aveva un problema
eeeeh ma sono tutte cazzate aspetta aspetta che arriva la Kadreghina
con l'OMS !!!!
ahahahaha :rotfl:allattate !


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma guarda che la vita non è semplice ed è fatta per lo più di scelte talvolta drastiche ... allora ti dirò una cosa così capisci cosa intendo ...durante la mia seconda maternità ho scoperto di avere una malattia piuttosto seria che andava curata subito secondo gli specialisti ( soprattutto una dottoressa  che, testuali parole, mi disse : se lei fosse mia sorella le direi di abortire subito)
> avevo solo due scelte abortire ed esser quasi certa di superare agevolmente la malattia perchè seguita e curata in un tempo ritenuto utile e proficuo  dai medici per la riuscita delle terapie o portare avanti la gravidanza seguendo solo il decorso della stessa malattia senza intervenire se non con dei palliativi .. e poi alla fine dei 9 mesi affrontare le cure necessarie, inoltre ero già madre di una figlia quindi avevo la responsabilità morale di prendere una decisione seria e difficile.
> te la faccio breve ho interpellato tutti gli specialisti che potevo (uno di loro mi ha fatto pure la grazia di accettare di incontrarmi la vigilia di Natale ) in base ai vari pareri professionali e al mio "sentire" ( sempre supportata moralmente  da mio marito) ho deciso di portare avanti la gravidanza ed ora sono qui,  sto abbastanza bene anche se lo spauracchio è sempre li in agguato e ho un altro bel figlio che guardo con infinità gioia.
> Ecco la mia è stata una scelta difficile non tanto per me quanto per il futuro che potevo riservare ai miei figli miei figli ...una o due figli orfani ???..o una figlia sola e un bimbo mai nato??
> ...


Fiammetta un abbraccio, se me lo permetti.
Ti sono molto vicina come donna.
In altri termini ma con la seconda gravidanza ho fatto anche io scelte "rischiose". Se dire rischiose non suona troppo riduttivo.
So quante implicazioni portano scelte del genere. Per i figli già nati, per il nascituro... Per se stesse.




ospite "g" ha detto:


> beh in effetti a 52 anni suonati devi venire tu a darci le lezioncine...:rotfl:
> che personaggio *irritante. Poveraccio il marito ! Povero servo.
> *senti bella karenina o come minchia ti chiami.,...
> Io sono un padre e tu, a me, non insegni proprio nulla.
> ...



Con tutta la coscienza pulita di sto mondo a me una persona così violenta fa paura. Soprattutto se penso che è padre.
Detto questo, tu ti permetti di impicciarti su come nutro mia figlia (sei un padre per altro ergo non puoi aver allattato al seno, dunque, abbi pazienza ma qualcuno che ne sa più di te esiste) (non solo da madre ma anche da professionista, per giunta) e poi ti incazzi se confuto le boiate (boiate scientifiche eh, quelle che dici sull'allattamento sono scientificamente boiate).
Ma roba da pazzi.
Da pazzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Fiammetta un abbraccio, se me lo permetti.
> Ti sono molto vicina come donna.
> In altri termini ma con la seconda gravidanza ho fatto anche io scelte "rischiose". Se dire rischiose non suona troppo riduttivo.
> So quante implicazioni portano scelte del genere. Per i figli già nati, per il nascituro... Per se stesse.
> ...


Certo che accetto perché non dovrei??? Allora vedi ... hai saputo scegliere nei momenti difficili !!


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ah Conte, la sciura russa è CAFONA.
> 
> si capisce in veneto ?
> *CA-FO-NA*
> ...



ma che dici? Ma che dici? Ossignùr, c'è un motivo per il quale in alcuni ambiti il vostro parere non è richiesto.
Ma mi sa che è proprio quello il punto, eh. Vorresti metter bocca su tutto. Miii, che stress.

ti potrei dirti informati, sia sull'allattamento, a richiesta o non che sull'autosvezzamento, ma davvero no. Non è roba che ti riguardi specie con questo atteggiamento del maestrino con non si sa quali competenze. Fattene una ragione, non è roba che ti pertiene.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Certo che accetto perché non dovrei??? Allora vedi ... hai saputo scegliere nei momenti difficili !!


Non è stato difficile.
Cioè, e' stato difficile ma... Non so come dirti, ero "intera". Nello scegliere, tutta me stessa andava in una direzione. Credo tu sappia cosa intendo.



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma che dici? Ma che dici? Ossignùr, c'è un motivo per il quale in alcuni ambiti il vostro parere non è richiesto.
> Ma mi sa che è proprio quello il punto, eh. Vorresti metter bocca su tutto. Miii, che stress.
> 
> ti potrei dirti informati, sia sull'allattamento, a richiesta o non che sull'autosvezzamento, ma davvero no. Non è roba che ti riguardi specie con questo atteggiamento del maestrino con non si sa quali competenze. Fattene una ragione, non è roba che ti pertiene.


Ma nemmeno perché uomo (che di uomini informati ne esistono), ma perché è limitato.
Ignorante al punto di non avere idea della propria ignoranza.
C'è mica nulla di male eh se a uno dell'allattamento non gliene frega niente e non ne sa niente.
Ma che voglia insegnare e sdia di testa se gli si critica la "lezione" ha del tragico. 
O comico, a seconda dei punti di vista.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

ho allattato due anni ; siamo state e stiamo molto bene entrambe.
grandioso prodigio della natura


----------



## AnnaKarenina (26 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho allattato due anni ; siamo state e stiamo molto bene entrambe.
> grandioso prodigio della natura


Infatti. 
È un prodigio altrimenti detto fisiologia.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è stato difficile.
> Cioè, e' stato difficile ma... Non so come dirti, ero "intera". Nello scegliere, tutta me stessa andava in una direzione. Credo tu sappia cosa intendo.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti capisco benissimo, io la scelta ( mia personale ed intima)  l'avevo chiara in mente da subito ma la responsabilità pesava ...  l'unico momento in cui ho vacillato   e'  stato quando mi hanno fatto la diagnosi, i peggiori 5 minuti della mia vita ( fino ad ora), passato il momento di sbandamento i la vera lotta l'ho dovuta combattere "contro" il resto della famiglia ( genitori, zii, suoceri ect) tutti a convincermi che dovevo abortire, che avevo responsabilità verso la figlia ancora piccola, un martellamento giornaliero, fortuna mio marito che mi ha sostenuta con forza e caparbietà se no ero davvero sola:smile:


----------



## Gian (26 Marzo 2013)

sempre più cafona e tracotante.....vai a pontificare da un'altra parte...
sei *offensiva *e invadente ...

ma chi se ne sbatte della tua storia..

l'ignoranza è la tua e credi di saper tutto, ma sei solo cafona...
aria...

dimenticavo

LA-VO-RA-RE

*LAVORARE 

*


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, la forza di volontà si applica alle azioni.
> Applicata ai pensieri si chiama negazione, o rimozione. Ed è un meccanismo nevrotico mica da ridere.
> E anche giusto e sbagliato... Sono categorie riduttive. E nemmeno tanto chiare.
> È giusto quello che fa male a noi ma non agli altri? È giusto quello che ci fa bene?
> Vabbe, vah.



La scissione ti sembra molto più sana come alternativa? A me risulta che sia un meccanismo difensivo psicotico, ma contenta tu... e non mi dire che è ovvio che non sei contenta sennò non saresti qui.
Sei qui ma non sei disposta a rinegoziare nulla in termini di significati.
E allora puoi solo sperare in un'assoluzione, che ti arriverà comunque da qualcun altro e non da me.
Non tanto per la tua storia, ma per l'atteggiamento che hai.
A proposito di rigor mortis, eh.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Errore??? Il tradimento non è un  errore ... È una scelta ... Non si tradisce per sbaglio ma per scelta ... Sempre                Quindi se il figlio viene a conoscenza di tale realtà dovrai spiegargli la tua debolezza senza cercare alibi e tantomeno dire è stato un errore ...* È stata una scelta libera* per soddisfare un proprio bisogno affettivo, fisico, emotivo.



e quindi non una debolezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> tu hai dovuto scegliere tra due amori per te necessari? Amori, eh, non affetti, non passioni, non attrazioni. Amori. No, dico, hai visto anche tu questo rarissimo passaggio di cometa? Perché adesso se vogliamo raccontarci che capita a tutti...



annablume, che capiti solo a te (tu impersonale, ovviamente)....quello è raccontarsela

amore è un'etichetta, la si appiccica a ciò che più ci aggrada


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ricordo che una volta un thread che trattava di incompatibilità caratteriali, alla fine è diventato un sondaggio sulla lunghezza media del pene degli utenti.
> 
> Chapeau


Non sarebbe la prima volta e se vuoi possiamo ricominciare


----------



## Leda (26 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> annablume, che capiti solo a te (tu impersonale, ovviamente)....quello è raccontarsela
> 
> amore è un'etichetta, la si appiccica a ciò che più ci aggrada



Quotone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non capita a tutti.
> Ma siccome non capita a tutti, quelli a cui non è capitato tendono a dire che non può capitare.
> Banalizzano, semplificano, sminuiscono.
> Così stanno più tranquilli.
> E si sentono migliori.



anche quelle che allattano al seno per due anni si sentono migliori
banalizzano, semplificano, sminuiscono

sai che pediatri altrettanto illustri dei tuoi definiscono la lega del latte i "nazisti del seno"?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e quindi non una debolezza


Si è deboli anche nelle scelte:smile::smile:


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeh ma insegnano certi casini...azz se insegnano... :mrgreen: soprattutto che la vita è una cosa seria da vivere con ottimismo se no sei fritto :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


È quello che cercò di far capire da mó...
peró a volte cercare di far capire ll'ottimismo sembra quasi 
che una persona non abbia mai affrontato nulla
i veri casini della vita sono altri altroché le comete 
che passano...
due figlie che stanno bene la salute marito che sta bene
dico io il resto può anche fottersi...
IMHO


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si è deboli anche nelle scelte:smile::smile:


Più che altro si sbaglia no?
Più che altro cambiano i criteri in cui si compiono le scelte.
Perchè a sto mondo c'è chi è coraggioso
chi codardo

ecc..ecc..ecc...

C'è chi ce la fa a lasciare una moglie per un'altra donna e chi no.

C'è chi sceglie di separarsi e chi sceglie di ricostruire

ecc..ecc.ecc...

E anche chi sceglie di tenersi il marito e la moglie così come sono...


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

TROLL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche quelle che allattano al seno per due anni si sentono migliori
> banalizzano, semplificano, sminuiscono
> 
> sai che pediatri altrettanto illustri dei tuoi definiscono la lega del latte i "nazisti del seno"?


ma lasciatela stare....cazzo vi sta prendendo per il culo da 20 gg 
e le state appresso.............cazzo!


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2013)

Facciamo il ppunto della situazione:

Anna ha questo amorino adolescenziale che non riesce a scavarsi dai maroni, non ha conigliato con lui poichè lui è un pessimo padre e quindi non voleva per la sua famiglia un pessimo padre, o meglio (mia ipotesi), ccisto c Anna sembra voler comandare, voleva un padre sottomesso alle sue scelte.
Perchè dico questo? Perchè un qualsiasi uomo non accettarebbe di fare dei figli con una donna che non pensa altro al vecchio amorino adolescenziale e se lo accetta vuol dire che è un uomo sottomesso che meglio non può trovare, poichè in questa situazione ci vedo anche lo zampino suo, che senza palle come è non impone alla moglie una scelta netta, o la famiglia o l'amante.
ma lei soffre senza l'amante si strugge per lui....ma mai e ppoi mai penserebbe di avere una vita con lui, in quanto essere assurdo impresentabile poichè ha idee di educazione figli orribili...ma io adesso non capisco, perchè lui dovrebbe educare figli non suoi? Perchè lui dovrebbe smaronarsi con delle bambine che non centrano un emerita fava con lui?
Sto povero cristo del marito manda giù il boccone amaro sperando che lei possa crescere da quella infatuazione idiota...manda giù e manda giù, ma Anna è conscia che la cosa avrà un termine ed il termine dipende da quanto letame lui riesce a inghiottire...poi dopo affanculo famiglia del mulino bianco.

Non so, ma io nella non rinuncia di lei ci vedo una rinuncia alla famiglia che per lei è importante, perchè anche lei è conoscia che il suo equilibrio è precario.

L'unico consiglio? Al marito! Mettila davanti ad una scelta, tua moglie non vuole scegliere perchè non costretta.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> È quello che cercò di far capire da mó...
> peró a volte cercare di far capire ll'ottimismo sembra quasi
> che una persona non abbia mai affrontato nulla
> i veri casini della vita sono altri altroché le comete
> ...


Quotazzone super :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Più che altro si sbaglia no?
> Più che altro cambiano i criteri in cui si compiono le scelte.
> Perchè a sto mondo c'è chi è coraggioso
> chi codardo
> ...


Ari quotassimo  buongiorno vado al lavoro... Quando torno avrete ancora scritto tante " pagine" da far impallidire "guerra e pace"?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La scissione ti sembra molto più sana come alternativa? A me risulta che sia un meccanismo difensivo psicotico, ma contenta tu... e non mi dire che è ovvio che non sei contenta sennò non saresti qui.
> Sei qui ma non sei disposta a rinegoziare nulla in termini di significati.
> E allora puoi solo sperare in un'assoluzione, che ti arriverà comunque da qualcun altro e non da me.
> Non tanto per la tua storia, ma per l'atteggiamento che hai.
> A proposito di rigor mortis, eh.


La scissione psicotica e' un qualcosa di ben diverso, il soggetto non ne e' nemmeno consapevole...
rinegoziare i significati.... mah. a me sembra piu che altro che li si stravolga. uno lo puo' fare se e' capace... a me sa tanto di autoinganno e non mi consola. 
Ma figurati se mi serve l'assoluzione... Questa poi, proprio.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche quelle che allattano al seno per due anni si sentono migliori
> banalizzano, semplificano, sminuiscono
> 
> sai che pediatri altrettanto illustri dei tuoi definiscono la lega del latte i "nazisti del seno"?


Ahahahahaha
Sai che di pediatri che conoscano la fisiologia dell'allattamento ce ne son proprio pochini?
Al di la del fatto che sta cosa che un allattamento di una bambina piccola scateni tante reazioni, e in donne poi (lo squilibrato che prima si impiccia e poi accusa me di invadenza lasciamolo cadere) mi fa tanta, tanta, tanta tristezza.



Daniele ha detto:


> Facciamo il ppunto della situazione:
> 
> Anna ha questo amorino adolescenziale che non riesce a scavarsi dai maroni, non ha conigliato con lui poichè lui è un pessimo padre e quindi non voleva per la sua famiglia un pessimo padre, o meglio (mia ipotesi), ccisto c Anna sembra voler comandare, voleva un padre sottomesso alle sue scelte.
> Perchè dico questo? Perchè un qualsiasi uomo non accettarebbe di fare dei figli con una donna che non pensa altro al vecchio amorino adolescenziale e se lo accetta vuol dire che è un uomo sottomesso che meglio non può trovare, poichè in questa situazione ci vedo anche lo zampino suo, che senza palle come è non impone alla moglie una scelta netta, o la famiglia o l'amante.
> ...


Ti sbagli grossolanamente.
Su di me me ne sbatterei pure... Voglio dire, uno soppesa pure la fonte a un certo punto...
Ma temendo che ignorarti e basta ti faccia credere di aver ragione, ti dico che no, mio marito non è un debole, non subisce, non è sottomesso (questa poi!).
E che i nostri percorsi son nostri, non mi metto certo a raccontare anni di matrimonio. Ma non è nemmeno lontanamente stato un "pensare solo all'altro". Sarebbe stato semplice altrimenti.
E se mio marito non pone ultimatum non è perché sia debole sai.
Ma perché non vuole avere tutto da una persona costringendola. Non gliene può fregare di meno che io chiuda con l'altro per paura, senza chiudere interiormente, senza volerlo fare IO. Anche perché sa che così sceglierei si lui, e' certo, ma mi sentirei affogata, ingabbiata. E mio marito, "quello debole", di tenersi una donna con il senso del dovere e la minaccia non sa che farsene.
Ma temo che non capirai.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

VAI DANIELE !!!! 

la curva ti ama ! 

 :up::up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha
> Sai che di pediatri che conoscano la fisiologia dell'allattamento ce ne son proprio pochini?
> Al di la del fatto che sta cosa che un allattamento di una bambina piccola scateni tante reazioni, e in donne poi (lo squilibrato che prima si impiccia e poi accusa me di invadenza lasciamolo cadere) mi fa* tanta, tanta, tanta tristezza*.


sì, almeno quanta me ne suscitano le tue figlie
il fatto che la loro mamma abbia un amante lo vedo francamente come l'ultimo dei loro problemi


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> anche quelle che allattano al seno per due anni si sentono migliori
> banalizzano, semplificano, sminuiscono
> 
> sai che pediatri altrettanto illustri dei tuoi definiscono la lega del latte i "nazisti del seno"?


ma che palle. e lasciate libere le madri di allattare come preferiscono.

ma roba da chiodi.né migliori, né peggiori .naziste, ma pensa tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che palle. e lasciate libere le madri di allattare come preferiscono.
> 
> ma roba da chiodi.né migliori, né peggiori .naziste, ma pensa tu



ma che palle lo dico io, che questa spocchia dell'allattamento al seno esce ogni volta che si parla di figli


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che palle lo dico io, che questa spocchia dell'allattamento al seno esce ogni volta che si parla di figli


è solo gioia.ma hai un complesso in questo senso?
altrimenti non capisco cosa ti faccia innervosire.è una cosa bella e unica ...si può esserne felici?ma guarda te


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

che fra l'altro aggiungo, tutte le fanatiche del seno a oltranza  che conosco io (e la parola non la uso a caso)
tanto sono state intransigenti a non sprecare nemmeno una goccia di latte, tanto sono lassiste nel proseguo dell'educazione

robe da chiodi, veramente


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

non mi sognerei mai di criticare una madre che non allatta perché ci si permette il contrario?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che fra l'altro aggiungo, tutte le fanatiche del seno a oltranza che conosco io (e la parola non la uso a caso)
> tanto sono state intransigenti a non sprecare nemmeno una goccia di latte, tanto sono lassiste nel proseguo dell'educazione
> 
> robe da chiodi, veramente


ma che fanatiche....se hai latte lo dai.?????
mah


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

ai ai ai ai ...

poi si seguirà, che bisonga dare prima la patata per un mese, 
poi la carota per un mese,
poi il broccolo per un mese
... ehhh è importante che si sviluppi il gusto del palato ...

beh, certo, sapere che non bisogna dare l'uovo crudo ad un neonato aiuta ... 

per il resto ... a me non interessa niente. ognuno faccia come meglio crede e può ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è solo gioia.*ma hai un complesso *in questo senso?
> altrimenti non capisco cosa ti faccia innervosire.è una cosa bella e unica ...si può esserne felici?ma guarda te



sì, probabile
è l'unica cosa per cui mi sento scema: scema ad aver pensato che se non fossi riuscita a spremermi come un limone avrei negato a mia figlia un'esperienza magica foriera di tutti i suoi futuri equilibri psicofisici, compreso evitargli il tumore al pancreas

così per badare a queste fesserie ho passato tre mesi da incubo che non augurerei neanche a un cane


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, probabile
> è l'unica cosa per cui mi sento scema: scema ad aver pensato che se non fossi riuscita a spremermi come un limone avrei negato a mia figlia un'esperienza magica foriera di tutti i suoi futuri equilibri psicofisici, compreso evitargli il tumore al pancreas
> 
> così per badare a queste fesserie ho passato tre mesi da incubo che non augurerei neanche a un cane


questo mi dispiace ma non è colpa di chi ha allattato.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sognerei mai di criticare una madre che non allatta perché ci si permette il contrario?



ma infatti
ricordo bene la tua posizione equilibrata in tal senso
e la mia non è una critica all'allattamento a oltranza: sono d'accordo che se c'è latte va dato fino a che lo si sente come cosa positiva

ma qui non è in discussione se sia giusto o no: utilizzare malamente questa opportunità che non tutte hanno (vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro) come garanzia che comunque vada tu (impersonale) come madre latteria hai già fatto più delle altre è talmente spocchioso che non servirebbe neanche commentarlo


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*La curva??*



ospite "g" ha detto:


> VAI DANIELE !!!!
> 
> la curva ti ama !
> 
> :up::up::up::up:


La curva??????LO STADIO INTERO CAZZO!:up:


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti
> ricordo bene la tua posizione equilibrata in tal senso
> e la mia non è una critica all'allattamento a oltranza: sono d'accordo che se c'è latte va dato fino a che lo si sente come cosa positiva
> 
> ma qui non è in discussione se sia giusto o no: utilizzare malamente questa opportunità che non tutte hanno (vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro) come garanzia che comunque vada tu (impersonale) come madre latteria hai già fatto più delle altre è talmente spocchioso che non servirebbe neanche commentarlo


c'è da dire che ho smesso di leggere anna da un pezzo e mi è saltato all'occhio il fatto dell'allattamento .
capisco che inserito nel contesto di un discorso sai un'altra roba


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> utilizzare malamente questa opportunità che non tutte hanno (vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro) come garanzia che comunque vada tu (impersonale) come madre latteria hai già fatto più delle altre è talmente spocchioso che non servirebbe neanche commentarlo


:applauso:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> c'è da dire che ho smesso di leggere anna da un pezzo e mi è saltato all'occhio il fatto dell'allattamento .
> capisco che inserito nel contesto di un discorso sai un'altra roba


Malissimo,non sai cosa ti perdi.:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, almeno quanta me ne suscitano le tue figlie
> il fatto che la loro mamma abbia un amante lo vedo francamente come l'ultimo dei loro problemi


Il primo e' che sono allattate?
Il secondo che non hanno una mamma in carriera?
No perché altro non ho detto...




Minerva ha detto:


> è solo gioia.ma hai un complesso in questo senso?
> altrimenti non capisco cosa ti faccia innervosire.è una cosa bella e unica ...si può esserne felici?ma guarda te


Ma infatti.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> che fra l'altro aggiungo, tutte le fanatiche del seno a oltranza  che conosco io (e la parola non la uso a caso)
> tanto sono state intransigenti a non sprecare nemmeno una goccia di latte, tanto sono lassiste nel proseguo dell'educazione
> 
> robe da chiodi, veramente


Ma ti prego, per favore, e' vergognoso.
Vergognoso che tu sfoghi la tua legittima frustrazione per un allattamento difficile su chi allatta felicemente e che tu sulla base di questo ingerisca stili educativi di chissà quale tipo.
Come se io dicessi che chi ha allattato col biberon e' una madre anaffettiva e distaccata. È palesemente una generalizzazione fondata sulla propria acredine e niente altro.



Minerva ha detto:


> non mi sognerei mai di criticare una madre che non allatta perché ci si permette il contrario?


Appunto.



Minerva ha detto:


> ma che fanatiche....se hai latte lo dai.?????
> mah


Appunto.



Minerva ha detto:


> questo mi dispiace ma non è colpa di chi ha allattato.


Neanche un po'.
Casomai e' colpa di una società che addita l'allattamento come anormale e invece di supportare le madri nelle loro scelte stigmatizza comportamento naturali.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma infatti
> ricordo bene la tua posizione equilibrata in tal senso
> e la mia non è una critica all'allattamento a oltranza: sono d'accordo che se c'è latte va dato fino a che lo si sente come cosa positiva
> 
> ma qui non è in discussione se sia giusto o no: utilizzare malamente questa opportunità che non tutte hanno (vuoi per un motivo, vuoi per un altro) come garanzia che comunque vada tu (impersonale) come madre latteria hai già fatto più delle altre è talmente spocchioso che non servirebbe neanche commentarlo


Ma sei idiota?
Ho citato l'allattamento intensivo en passant come motivazione di uno stacco pluriennale da una persona (se stavo qui ad allattare a richiesta non potevo esser con lui). Arriva uno scemo a darmi la sua prescrizione sull'allattamento, dicendo una boiata via l'altra, lo correggo e IO avrei tirato fuori l'argomento? Per giunta come garanzia di qualcosa? Ma tu sogni veramente.
Ti ricambio il complimento: non essere allattata credo sia stato l'ultimo dei problemi di tua figlia.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

è la perfetta dimostrazione che è un troll:
infatti qualsiasi donna normale sa perfettamente che nel
puerperio si può NON essere in grado di allattare per serissimi motivi
e quindi sbattere in faccia la propria capacità di allattare al seno per mesi o anni
suona più che OFFENSIVO nei confronti delle mamme (bravissime)
che tale opportunità non hanno avuto dalla natura.
quindi, quoto Chiara Matraini e chiudo qui (ma se volete continuare
a fare il giochetto del troll, fatelo pure...).


*Ma sei idiota?*


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

:unhappy:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

ma c'è una gara di allattamento?:rotfl:

madonna che orrore!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Questo forum comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla eh.
(Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
Un ringraziamento collettivo.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Questo forum *comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla *eh.
> (Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
> Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
> Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
> Un ringraziamento collettivo.


olè


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è una gara di allattamento?:rotfl:
> 
> madonna che orrore!


Ciao,

per ora nessuno mi batto :mrgreen: ...

non l'ho fatto per ideologia, ne niente ... solo per comodità ...

se già ne avevo per crescere una dozzina ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è la perfetta dimostrazione che è un troll:
> infatti qualsiasi donna normale sa perfettamente che nel
> puerperio si può NON essere in grado di allattare per serissimi motivi
> e quindi sbattere in faccia la propria capacità di allattare al seno per mesi o anni
> ...


Ma tu proprio non ci stai con la testa.
Sbattere in faccia sarebbe dire che allatto?
O sarebbe non accogliere il tuo consiglio in merito?
Le tue opinioni in proposito sono all'insegna dell'ignoranza più abissale.
Le donne che non possono allattare per cause naturali sono poche. In tantissimi altri casi l'allattamento viene compromesso da assistenza inadeguata e disinformazione anche del personale medico e ospedaliero.
Che dirlo a te e' come parlare di filosofia con i porci, mica mi illudo.
Ma strumentalizzare in questo modo le parole altrui accusandoli di spropositi detti da te (e non richiesti eh, tu ti sei arrogato il diritto di dirmi quanto allattare e perché smettere dando motivazioni inesistenti) e' paradossale.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Anna*



AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Questo forum comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla eh.
> (Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
> Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
> Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
> Un ringraziamento collettivo.


Si in effetti è così!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> *Questo forum comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla eh.
> *(Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
> Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
> Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
> Un ringraziamento collettivo.


Ah, te ne sei accorta? Meno male.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Marzo 2013)

Il gene del traditore è presente anche nel latte materno, pertanto in alcuni casi è sconsigliato l’allattamento al seno. Soprattutto se la madre del bambino ha settant’anni.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Questo forum comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla eh.
> (Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
> Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
> Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
> Un ringraziamento collettivo.



quali eccezioni?


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è la perfetta dimostrazione che è un troll:
> infatti qualsiasi donna normale sa perfettamente che nel
> puerperio si può NON essere in grado di allattare per serissimi motivi
> e quindi sbattere in faccia la propria capacità di allattare al seno per mesi o anni
> ...


Ma mica ha sbattuto in faccia a nessuno il fatto che ha allattato ad oltranza. Lo ha detto e punto.
Lei ha fatto così. Altre no.
Anche io conoscevo le direttive di cui parla, in cui si enumeravano i pregi dell'allattamento a lungo termine.
Ma non li ho seguiti e per convinzioni mie personali.
Vuoi perchè l'idea di dover essere a disposizione ogni due ore e magari per due anni (gulp) mi atterriva, vuoi per scarsa produzione di latte e vuoi perchè dovevo e volevo tornare al lavoro...ho scelto l'allattamento misto.
Svezzandole con le pappe a sette mesi...anche con omogeneizzati, si!
Ed è stata una esperienza comnque stupenda.
E non mi sento certo sminuita come donna e come madre perchè lei o chicchesia hanno agito in modo differente dal mio.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma tu proprio non ci stai con la testa.
> Sbattere in faccia sarebbe dire che allatto?
> O sarebbe non accogliere il tuo consiglio in merito?
> Le tue opinioni in proposito sono all'insegna dell'ignoranza più abissale.
> ...


Ciao,

lo sò che spesso è così,
ma è una cosa, che a me, fa paura!!!

ma come diavolo è possibile ... è una cosa naturale!
non c'è tanto da sapere!
se no, l'umanità, non sarebbe sopravvissuta ... 

questo io non lo capisco ... non capisco, cosa bisogna capire ...

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma ti prego, per favore, e' vergognoso.
> Vergognoso che tu sfoghi la tua legittima frustrazione per un allattamento difficile su chi allatta felicemente e che tu sulla base di questo ingerisca stili educativi di chissà quale tipo.
> Come se io dicessi che chi ha allattato col biberon e' una madre anaffettiva e distaccata. È palesemente una generalizzazione fondata sulla propria acredine e niente altro.
> 
> ...



sul neretto, a me sembra giusto il contrario, a dire il vero: 
comunque sì, sono idiota, nonchè una madre abbastanza distaccata emotivamente

così quando fa qualche stronzata riesco a insegnarle che può e deve sentirsi responsabile
che può e deve sentire la frustrazione e la voglia di superarla

altro che accettare serenamente i suoi errori e non farglieli pesare, che non si traumatizzi troppo, si sa mai


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> è la perfetta dimostrazione che è un troll:
> infatti qualsiasi donna normale sa perfettamente che nel
> puerperio si può NON essere in grado di allattare per serissimi motivi
> e quindi sbattere in faccia la propria capacità di allattare al seno per mesi o anni
> ...


Ma vai a fare due addominali così piaci alle donne, dai.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> *Ma mica ha sbattuto in faccia a nessuno il fatto che ha allattato ad oltranza.* Lo ha detto e punto.
> Lei ha fatto così. Altre no.
> Anche io conoscevo le direttive di cui parla, in cui si enumeravano i pregi dell'allattamento a lungo termine.
> Ma non li ho seguiti e per convinzioni mie personali.
> ...


ma sull'educazione ha detto delle stronzatine mica da poco
se stai buona vado a cercarti il post


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sull'educazione ha detto delle stronzatine mica da poco
> se stai buona vado a cercarti il post


Ma cosa è diventata, una discussione sull'educazione da impartire ai figli? Ammesso che ci fosse una linea guida (magari!) poi ognuno dovrebbe applicarla in circostanze diverse. Perché sto scontro? La questione è come uscire dal pensiero di quest'uomo. O no? Se non ne vuole uscire se la gode lei. Se vuole uscirne dovrebbe capire cosa le dà di così irrinunciabile.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, probabile
> è l'unica cosa per cui mi sento scema: scema ad aver pensato che se non fossi riuscita a spremermi come un limone avrei negato a mia figlia un'esperienza magica foriera di tutti i suoi futuri equilibri psicofisici, compreso evitargli il tumore al pancreas
> 
> così per badare a queste fesserie ho passato tre mesi da incubo che non augurerei neanche a un cane


Ma no, dai. Mi spiace. Ma chi ti ha fatto sentire cosi? Dei coglioni all'ennesima potenza, da sputargli in faccia.
Io ero molto serena al riguardo, ho avuto poco latte da subito e le bimbe mangiavano entrambe come lupi, per cui sono passata al biberon. Per un pò alternavo ma poi ho notato che stavano meglio a prendere il latte direttamente dal biberon e crescevano come dei fiorellini.
E sicuramente, ache se fossi stata una magnifica produttrice di sostanze alimentari, non avrei mai e poi mai allattato a richiesta e ad oltranza, perchè non sono il tipo, mi sarei sentita soffocare dalle richieste mangerecce continue...ma guardavo con ammirazione una mia amica che ha allattato fino all'anno e mezzo della figlia. Ammirazione perchè a mio avviso, ci vuole una pazienza infinita e una dedizione a essere "usata" talvolta anche come ciuccio, totale. Che io non avevo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa è diventata, una discussione sull'educazione da impartire ai figli? Ammesso che ci fosse una linea guida (magari!) poi ognuno dovrebbe applicarla in circostanze diverse. Perché sto scontro? *La questione è come uscire dal pensiero di quest'uomo. O no?* Se non ne vuole uscire se la gode lei. Se vuole uscirne dovrebbe capire cosa le dà di così irrinunciabile.


No.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sull'educazione ha detto delle stronzatine mica da poco
> se stai buona vado a cercarti il post


Ma saranno stronzate per te.
E farai come stracazzo ti pare con la tua prole, oh.
Io ho espresso mie opinioni e convinzioni. Che sono per altro state travisate da te di brutto, ma questo va a discapito tuo che sei evidentemente una persona aggressiva e livorosa.
Io qui davvero non avevo nessuna voglia di discutere se lavoro, se allatto, come cresco le mie figlie.
Sono ambiti che non rappresentano in alcun modo un problema per nessuno della mia famiglia.
Se rappresentano un problema per voi, che ci devo fare?
Io farei volentieri a meno di parlare di pedagogia qui. Non ne ho proprio minimamente interesse.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma sull'educazione ha detto delle stronzatine mica da poco
> se stai buona vado a cercarti il post


Ahahahah, sto buona sto buona :rotfl:
Non ho letto tutto, ho risposto sull'allattamento perchè sono incappata in questi post


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sul neretto, a me sembra giusto il contrario, a dire il vero:
> comunque sì, sono idiota, nonchè una madre abbastanza distaccata emotivamente
> 
> *così quando fa qualche stronzata riesco a insegnarle che può e deve sentirsi responsabile
> ...


Ciao,

non so bene, come ciò si traduce nei fatti! cioè far sentire la frustrazione ... 

ma è questo, credo io, la vicinanza che un figlio ha bisogno!

una "analisi" della situazione ... ne più ne meno ... 

i figli sanno quando sbagliano ... lo sanno! 

e giustificare, o quantaltro ... impedisce di crescere ... è veleno!

credo ... penso ... 

poi sul fatto di un distacco emotivo ... non lo capisco neanche tanto. 

cioè ... in che senso ... 

sienne


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> s
> così quando fa qualche stronzata riesco a insegnarle che può e deve sentirsi responsabile
> che può e deve sentire la frustrazione e la voglia di superarla
> 
> altro che accettare serenamente i suoi errori e non farglieli pesare, che non si traumatizzi troppo, si sa mai


In questo sono daccordo con te, il motivo è che ho conosciuto una donna che seguiva regole di educazione molto moderne, per dare il meglio ai figli...uno dei bimbi purtroppo si è scoperto essere autistico, ma quello normale non era tanto diverso...e questo è un male.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> quali eccezioni?


sei furbona:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> In questo sono daccordo con te, il motivo è che ho conosciuto una donna che seguiva regole di educazione molto moderne, per dare il meglio ai figli...uno dei bimbi purtroppo si è scoperto essere autistico, ma quello normale non era tanto diverso...e questo è un male.


Ciao,

verissimo!

quello che ho notato io, è che, non bisogna partire da se, ma dal figlio ...
ogni figlio ha necessità, bisongi ecc. diversi, di consegeunza, ti rapporti differentemente.

questo proiettare idee statiche ... su una vita, che cambia di continuo, un pò mi preoccupa.

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Ma parlate del niente eh.
Perché quello che la signora agitata ha letto come "giustificare per evitare un trauma" altro non è che far presente che sbagliamo tutti e cercare insieme un modo di rimediare. Non certo negando l'errore ma evitando di far sentire un bambino sbagliato perché ha avuto un comportamento sbagliato.
Sui danni fatti dall'educazione tradizionale... Vabbe, saltano davvero agli occhi. Vedo qui esempi da manuale.
Ma poi sto interesse per come cresco le mie figlie? Sarà mica senso di inadeguatezza mascherato da aggressività?
Perché io di questo proprio non ho interesse a parlare qui. Parlate dei cavolacci vostri educativi se l'argomento vi appassiona.
Io consigli in merito non ne chiedo e non ne do.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Uh.

Quando aspettavo facevo parte di un forum di future mamme -prima- e poi di neomamme.

Mamma mia quanti scannamenti per l'allattamento! :mrgreen:
Ne ho viste di tutte le sfumature.
Dalle "naziste del seno", quelle che, in effetti, dicevano più o meno chiaramente che chi non ha latte è per mancanza di volontà e amore per il pupo, alle "me ne frego", che non avevano nessuna intenzione di allattare al seno e passavano immediatamente ai biberon. Pochissime, dell'uno e dell'altro tipo.
Le peggiori zuffe -unghie e sangue e capelli- avvenivano nella parte in mezzo, tra donne che ci provavano con diversi risultati. Quelle che potevano pure tirarselo e metterlo in freezer per i tempi cupi, e quelle che col pupo attaccato buttavano fuori tre gocce in tre ore.

La mia sensazione ogni volta era che non ci fosse nessun motivo di litigare. Non tanto per il fatto che ognuna fa come può. Ma in realtà nessuna insinuava nulla. 
In quel forum si diceva "oggi gira l'ormone impazzito" 

AK mi pare un pò rigidina, piuttosto piccata nel rispondere talvolta e un pò poco aperta al dialogo. Al di là delle mie opinioni personali, non vedo altro nel suo atteggiamento.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma saranno stronzate per te.
> E farai come stracazzo ti pare con la tua prole, oh.
> Io ho espresso mie opinioni e convinzioni. Che sono per altro state travisate da te di brutto, ma questo va a discapito tuo che *sei evidentemente una persona aggressiva e livorosa*.
> Io qui davvero non avevo nessuna voglia di discutere se lavoro, se allatto, come cresco le mie figlie.
> ...



certo, come no
ho pure i complessi perchè trombo con due uomini

ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma parlate del niente eh.
> Perché quello che la signora agitata ha letto come "giustificare per evitare un trauma" altro non è che far presente che sbagliamo tutti e cercare insieme un modo di rimediare. Non certo negando l'errore ma evitando di far sentire un bambino sbagliato perché ha avuto un comportamento sbagliato.
> Sui danni fatti dall'educazione tradizionale... Vabbe, saltano davvero agli occhi. Vedo qui esempi da manuale.
> Ma poi sto interesse per come cresco le mie figlie? *Sarà mica senso di inadeguatezza mascherato da aggressività?*
> ...



ovvio
leopardi era triste perchè era gobbo


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, come no
> ho pure i complessi perchè trombo con due uomini
> 
> ciao


:risata:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Chiara*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:


Chiara è tremenda...na bella pantera.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, come no
> ho pure i complessi perchè trombo con due uomini
> 
> ciao


Sulla cosa dell'allattamento al seno hai scritto che probabilmente ce l'hai davvero, però.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chiara è tremenda...na bella pantera.


:yes: 

che donna! :up:


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma parlate del niente eh.
> Perché quello che la signora agitata ha letto come "giustificare per evitare un trauma" altro non è che far presente che sbagliamo tutti e cercare insieme un modo di rimediare. Non certo negando l'errore ma evitando di far sentire un bambino sbagliato perché ha avuto un comportamento sbagliato.
> Sui danni fatti dall'educazione tradizionale... Vabbe, saltano davvero agli occhi.


Ciao Anna

non ho letto tutto e non so neanche come si sia arrivati a discutere di ciò.

un famiglia si trova in un contesto sociale. si interagisce con ciò che ci circonda. 
e gli scontri iniziano quando poi vanno a scuola ... cioè, si è esposti. 

non è così semplice ...

sienne


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> verissimo!
> 
> ...


Mia madre ha scoperto questo su di me Sienne, tutti pensano che i bambini stanno bene in compagnia di altri bambini? 
Ho indagato anni fa sulla mia questione e ho avuto risposta su quello che è la situazione, al massimo possiamo categorizzare i bambini in macro aree, ma ognuno di loro ha delle sue particolarità...motivo per cui non si può essere genitori perfetti...mai.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ovvio
> leopardi era triste perchè era gobbo


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sienne


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH!!!


mi fai compagnia?
o mi deridi?

con te non si sà mai


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> mi fai compagnia?
> o mi deridi?
> 
> con te non si sà mai


Mi ha fatto ridere il "Ciao" - le faccine - e poi la firma. Che figata.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi ha fatto ridere il "Ciao" - le faccine - e poi la firma. Che figata.


sei rigido!!!

in tutto :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> sei rigido!!!
> 
> in tutto :rotfl:


Puoi dirlo forte, amica toblerona.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, come no
> ho pure i complessi perchè trombo con due uomini
> 
> ciao


Guarda un ottimo motivo per smettere di farlo e' non trovarmi a discuterne in questi termini.
Giuro che mi vien voglia di ravvedermi, fosse solo per questo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

quello è un trio...tipo ricchi e poveri:mrgreen: 





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo, come no
> ho pure *i complessi *perchè trombo con due uomini
> 
> ciao


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2013)

Però torno in tema, Anna, tu dici che tuo marito è forte....io penso invece che abbia un atteggiamento da forte...ma una volontà da debole. Tra quello che si è e quello che si pone agli altri c'è una differenza abissale, si può esprimere debolezza esteriormente, mentre si è davvero tosti (situazione ideale, la gente pensa di avere a che vedere con un pirla e il pirla se li frega tutti), oppure il contratrio. Non sempre una persona con atteggiamento forte è forte o con atteggiamento debole è debole.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mia madre ha scoperto questo su di me Sienne, tutti pensano che i bambini stanno bene in compagnia di altri bambini?
> Ho indagato anni fa sulla mia questione e ho avuto risposta su quello che è la situazione, al massimo possiamo categorizzare i bambini in macro aree, ma ognuno di loro ha delle sue particolarità...motivo per cui non si può essere genitori perfetti...mai.


Ciao,

infatti, ed io credo, che l'unico modo per affrontare un figlio, è ascoltare con il cuore e non con la testa. 

dal mondo, sono stata bombardata di fare attenzione, perché secondo loro mia figlia aveva dei problemi, 
delle mancanze ecc. 

ti spiego in poche parole: lei non gioca molto con altri bambini, anche se è molto voluta bene. 
lei non la si poteva riccattare da bimba, non riconosceva il collegamento (io non l'ho mai fatto, ma sai, 
è un po' un modo di dire, esempio: la nonna le ha detto, se fai la brava poi di faccio un regalo. 
lei torna a casa e mi dice: ma quella non può parlare cristiano? se qualcosa non le va, che lo dica e se vuole
farmi un regalo, che lo faccia. io che centro? ecc. ecc. 

tutti sempre a puntualizzare questo suo modo di ragionare, che veniva visto "sbagliato" ... ecc. ecc.

invece ... invece ... ho fatto dei test ed è risultata ... molto al disopra della media ... altro che carenze!

la società l'ha fatta sentire una piccola disadattata ... perché il suo cervello, oltrepassa certi intoppi. arriva 
subito al sodo ... se una le dice, ma quanto sei scema, lei chiede, perché? cosa non va? ... il mondo qusto
non lo capisce ... 

non è facile Daniele, per niente!!!! 


sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Ma perché una volontà da debole? Lui vuole mantenere la nostra vita insieme. Sa che gli conviene ricondurmi a casa in altri modi, diversi dalla forzatura. Non vuole che sia fedele per obbligo o paura ma per convinzione.
Mi sembra tutto meno che debolezza.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma perché una volontà da debole? Lui vuole mantenere la nostra vita insieme. Sa che gli conviene ricondurmi a casa in altri modi, diversi dalla forzatura. Non vuole che sia fedele per obbligo o paura ma per convinzione.
> Mi sembra tutto meno che debolezza.


Ciao Anna,

non intopparti su questo. 

sono scelte. e visto che si gioca a carte scoperte, dova sta il problema?

perché ti fissi adesso su questo?

cosa ti da fastidio?

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Veramente, stavo rispondendo a daniele...
In generale, se si parla di una situazione, sarebbe utile configurasela per come e'.
Immaginarsi il marito succube e incapace di prendere in mano la situazione non aiuta il confronto (fa solo gioco se uno vuole sparare a zero per il gusto di...)


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma perché una volontà da debole? Lui vuole mantenere la nostra vita insieme. Sa che gli conviene ricondurmi a casa in altri modi, diversi dalla forzatura. Non vuole che sia fedele per obbligo o paura ma per convinzione.
> Mi sembra tutto meno che debolezza.


Ma si anna, probabilmente tuo marito mette sulla bilancia i pro e i contro e valuta che i tuoi pro siano in assoluto vincenti.
Avrà un lavoro impegnativo e importante che lo appaga e quando torna a casa è rasserenato e felice di vedere come bene sai gestire le vostre figlie e la loro quotidianità.
Deve essere un uomo molto logico ed equilibrato, razionale direi.
Unica incognita...diciamo che sospetta ma NON ha la certezza che tu lo tradisca. Quindi, stai sempre bene attenta a non esagerare con i tuoi malumori  quando non puio vedere l'altro e ne senti il bisogno e riduci al minimo le possibilità di essere beccata. Che comunque, vedendovi così poco, direi che sono minime.
Altra cosa, sa mai che in futuro sia tuo marito a prendersi una sbandata e anon avere la forza di rinunciarci. Spero per lui che tu in quel caso sia così comprensivo come lui


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma perché una volontà da debole? Lui vuole mantenere la nostra vita insieme. Sa che gli conviene ricondurmi a casa in altri modi, diversi dalla forzatura. Non vuole che sia fedele per obbligo o paura ma per convinzione.
> Mi sembra tutto meno che debolezza.


La debolezza, volendo, sta nel fatto che non si rende conto che tu se non sei convinta adesso certamente non lo sarai dopo. Ma volendo vedere il lato positivo, si potrebbe prendere questa debolezza per una manifestazione d'amore.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

No, non ha solo sospettato, puo non sapere tutto nel dettaglio ma la situazione ce l'ha molto chiara, non e' fermo alle supposizioni.
Non so se sia razionale o sentimentale, nelle sue ragioni. Entrambe le cose credo.
Quanto a una sua sbandata.. ai problemi ipotetici ci penseremo se diventeranno problemi reali...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non ha solo sospettato, puo non sapere tutto nel dettaglio ma la situazione ce l'ha molto chiara, non e' fermo alle supposizioni.
> Non so se sia razionale o sentimentale, nelle sue ragioni. Entrambe le cose credo.
> *Quanto a una sua sbandata.. ai problemi ipotetici ci penseremo se diventeranno problemi reali..*.


Bè, penso che non avresti molto da dire in ogni caso.


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sei furbona:mrgreen:



hai qualche idea?

furba possibilmente:mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, penso che non avresti molto da dire in ogni caso.


Concordo in pieno! 
Ma proprio nulla eh


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che palle. e lasciate libere le madri di allattare come preferiscono.
> 
> ma roba da chiodi.né migliori, né peggiori .naziste, ma pensa tu



Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun caso


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La debolezza, volendo, sta nel fatto che non si rende conto che tu se non sei convinta adesso certamente non lo sarai dopo. Ma volendo vedere il lato positivo, si potrebbe prendere questa debolezza per una manifestazione d'amore.


Beh in questo è razionale.
Sa che potrebbe non avere mai il 100 per cento ma sa anche che se mi sfancula per il timore di non averlo mai rinuncia di certo al 95 per cento che abbiamo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
> Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
> Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
> Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun caso


Ellamadò.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, penso che non avresti molto da dire in ogni caso.





Anais ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno!
> Ma proprio nulla eh


Si ma direbbe lui.
Se lui si innamorasse di qualcuna sarebbe lui a chiudere con me.
Per chiudere intendo anche restare a vivere insieme e fare insieme i genitori, ma chiudere a livello di coppia.
In ogni caso sono congetture prive di attinenza alla realtà del momento.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
> Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
> Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
> *Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun cas*o


certamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Beh in questo è razionale.
> Sa che potrebbe non avere mai il 100 per cento ma sa anche che se mi sfancula per il timore di non averlo mai rinuncia di certo al 95 per cento che abbiamo.


I sentimenti NON SONO RAZIONALI. Non è questione di razionalità, se fa sto ragionamento che dici. Io penso che sopporta, boh, o per le bambine, o perchè è una persona di indole paziente. Se vogliamo guardare, ripeto, il lato positivo della faccenda. Perchè si potrebbe anche supporre che di te tutto sommato non frega più manco un cazzo, e che qualcosa se l'è aggiustato fuori e tu invece di avere il 100% di lui forse ne hai il 30% e non lo sai. Tipo.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, non ha solo sospettato, puo non sapere tutto nel dettaglio ma la situazione ce l'ha molto chiara, non e' fermo alle supposizioni.
> Non so se sia razionale o sentimentale, nelle sue ragioni. Entrambe le cose credo.
> Quanto a una sua sbandata.. ai problemi ipotetici ci penseremo se diventeranno problemi reali...


E allora pensa al fatto di smettere di vedere il tizio quando e se diventerà un problema REALE.
Ora non lo è giusto?
Guarda, se tuo marito si stancherà della situazione prima di fare armi e bagagli ti chiederà una scelta.
Fino ad allora, inutile fasciarsi la testa. All'altro non riesci a rinunciare. Non rinunciarci. A tuo marito per ora sta bene così? Ottimo, come ti ho detto ci saranno motivazioni serie e profonde che lo legano a te.
A questo punto, fino a quando non ti verrà realmente chiesto di decidere...vivi come hai fatto per questi 10 anni.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
> Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
> Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
> Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun caso


Ciao,

questo è vero. 
purtroppo non soltanto per quanto riguarda l'allattamento. 

a pena ti muovi un pò fuori da ciò che dai più viene considerato giusto o meglio ...
hai tutti contro ... 

e ciò è leteralmente uno schifo! 
tutto questo ... meglio ... peggio ... ecc. 

e che cosa è questa cosa?

sienne


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma perché una volontà da debole? Lui vuole mantenere la nostra vita insieme. Sa che gli conviene ricondurmi a casa in altri modi, diversi dalla forzatura. Non vuole che sia fedele per obbligo o paura ma per convinzione.
> Mi sembra tutto meno che debolezza.


Non è forzatura, è una semplice condizione, perchè fare due figlie con una donna che ama un'altro quando avrebbe potuto fare due figlie con una donna che amava lui? Che gli vada bene così...non ci credo e l'amore per una persona che alla lunga si strugge per un'altro...finisce, eccome se finisce. A me invece sembra il tipico uomo che si è accontentato perchè pensa di non poter aver di meglio o altro...per paura di rimanere soli e non poter avere quella famiglia che magari voleva, dalle tue parole di tuo marito non traspare altro che questo, di un uomo che fa buon viso a cattivo gioco e che subisce la situazione senza dire nulla, perchè lui non ti costringe, è vero, ma tu costringi lui a subire questo stillicidio continuo e perpetrato per anni, forse è il momento di porti un limite te per smettere di porli a lui, ma tanto tu dirai che è troppo importante quello che avete e quindi lui è ben felice di essere cornuto.


----------



## Daniele (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
> Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
> Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
> Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun caso


Farfalla, scusa se lo dico, ma avolte le neomamme sono dei pezzi di merda di prima categoria con le altre donne.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
> Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
> Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
> Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun caso


Ma da chi io mi chiedo?
Da chi?
Dai mariti? Miii, ottimi coniugi direi.
Dai parenti ottusi e ignoranti? 
Può essere e in effetti quando una donna si sente circondata da tali personaggi c'è poco da stare allegri


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minerva permettimi ma il problema è inverso.
> Sai cosa si prova a non riuscire ad allattare e a essere guardata come una mamma incapace?
> Ti posso assicurare che se non fossi stata una donna sicura di me mi avrebbero ucciso psicologicamente, ho visto donne cadere in depressione perchè mortificate perchè il latte non era sufficiente, e invece che confortarle venivano criticate perchè non si sforzavano abb di attaccare il bambino, ecc ecc
> Quindi nè migliori nè peggiori in nessun caso


Non le hai mica viste qui, non le hai mica viste trattare così da me.
Io ho solo detto en passant di allattare le mie figlie e ho risposto no al consiglio di smettere.
Se a una parte la brocca per gli allattamenti altrui non è certo perché sia stata criticata per l'andamento del suo. Non ha diritto di vedere le scelte altrui come critica alla sua.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Si ma direbbe lui.
> Se lui si innamorasse di qualcuna sarebbe lui a chiudere con me.
> Per chiudere intendo anche restare a vivere insieme e fare insieme i genitori, ma chiudere a livello di coppia.
> In ogni caso sono congetture prive di attinenza alla realtà del momento.


Il tradimento mica presuppone l'amore.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma da chi io mi chiedo?
> Da chi?
> Dai mariti? Miii, ottimi coniugi direi.
> Dai parenti ottusi e ignoranti?
> Può essere e in effetti quando una donna si sente circondata da tali personaggi c'è poco da stare allegri


Eggià. Mai vista una cosa simile, francamente.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il tradimento mica presuppone l'amore.


Per qualcuno si.
Comunque se non lo presupponesse a maggior ragione che problema dovrei avere?


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I sentimenti NON SONO RAZIONALI. Non è questione di razionalità, se fa sto ragionamento che dici. Io penso che sopporta, boh, o per le bambine, o perchè è una persona di indole paziente. Se vogliamo guardare, ripeto, il lato positivo della faccenda. Perchè si potrebbe anche supporre che di te tutto sommato non frega più manco un cazzo, e che qualcosa se l'è aggiustato fuori e tu invece di avere il 100% di lui forse ne hai il 30% e non lo sai. Tipo.


Potrebbe benissimo essere


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Per qualcuno si.
> Comunque se non lo presupponesse a maggior ragione che problema dovrei avere?


Ma infatti non dvoresti dire proprio nulla, ripeto. Cioè, non dovresti perchè non potresti.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma da chi io mi chiedo?
> Da chi?
> Dai mariti? Miii, ottimi coniugi direi.
> Dai parenti ottusi e ignoranti?
> Può essere e in effetti quando una donna si sente circondata da tali personaggi c'è poco da stare allegri


no da mamma "fissate" con l'allattamento. di gente che viene anche a casa a farti capire dove sbagli, ecc ecc
Brutte esperienze di amiche. 
Io fortunatamente, ripeto, non ho mai valutato l'essere una cattiva o buona madre dal tempo dell'allattamento


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non le hai mica viste qui, non le hai mica viste trattare così da me.
> Io ho solo detto en passant di allattare le mie figlie e ho risposto no al consiglio di smettere.
> Se a una parte la brocca per gli allattamenti altrui non è certo perché sia stata criticata per l'andamento del suo. Non ha diritto di vedere le scelte altrui come critica alla sua.



non mi riferivo sicuramente a te. 
Dicevo la mia sullì'argomento
Tu hai le tue convinzioni ma non ho letto nessuna denigrazione per chi non la pensa come te.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eggià. Mai vista una cosa simile, francamente.


Si vede che siamo fortunati ad essere circondati da persone intelligenti.
Ma in effetti credo che parenti (soprattutto con mentalità di vecchio stampo) spaccamarroni che tutto sanno e tutto dicono ci siano eccome


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai qualche idea?
> 
> furba possibilmente:mrgreen:



mi ritrovo  di più nell'altro gruppo:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si vede che siamo fortunati ad essere circondati da persone intelligenti.
> Ma in effetti credo che parenti (soprattutto con mentalità di vecchio stampo) spaccamarroni che tutto sanno e tutto dicono ci siano eccome


Ma certo che ci sono, immagino, ma i mariti cosa ci stanno a fare? Comunque. Una volta che non c'era il latte in polvere s'usava far allattare i figli da donne che avevano il latte. Si diceva, all'epoca, che due bimbi fossero appunto fratelli di latte quando avevno preso la mammella dalla stessa donna in infanzia. E allora? Cioè, non vedo perchè mai se prima non si facevano tutte ste pippe mentali una se la faccia ADESSO che esiste il latte in polvere e blablabla. Boh.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Si vede che siamo fortunati ad essere circondati da persone intelligenti.
> Ma in effetti credo che parenti (soprattutto con mentalità di vecchio stampo) spaccamarroni che tutto sanno e tutto dicono ci siano eccome


Ciao,

non credo ... questo tipo di gente li trovi ovunque. 

il mio compagno proviene da una famiglia molto colta, benestante, aperta, sociale ecc. 

miiii ... quanto hanno scassato!!!

sono stata costretta - veramente - a mettere i puntini sulle i ... 

se no, ognuno per la propria strada ...

sienne


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> mi ritrovo  di più nell'altro gruppo:mrgreen:



avanti, c'è posto:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non credo ... questo tipo di gente li trovi ovunque.
> 
> ...


Ma non perchè ti facevano una colpa se non avevi tanto latte, no?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I sentimenti NON SONO RAZIONALI. Non è questione di razionalità, se fa sto ragionamento che dici. Io penso che sopporta, boh, o per le bambine, o perchè è una persona di indole paziente. Se vogliamo guardare, ripeto, il lato positivo della faccenda. Perchè si potrebbe anche supporre che di te tutto sommato non frega più manco un cazzo, e che qualcosa se l'è aggiustato fuori e tu invece di avere il 100% di lui forse ne hai il 30% e non lo sai. Tipo.


Non è così.
Ma sei libero di immaginarti quello che ti pare.
Io ti dico come è la situazione.
Se ci credi bene.
Altrimenti bene uguale, ma non stai più parlando di/con me.



Daniele ha detto:


> Non è forzatura, è una semplice condizione, perchè fare due figlie con una donna che ama un'altro quando avrebbe potuto fare due figlie con una donna che amava lui? Che gli vada bene così...non ci credo e l'amore per una persona che alla lunga si strugge per un'altro...finisce, eccome se finisce. A me invece sembra il tipico uomo che si è accontentato perchè pensa di non poter aver di meglio o altro...per paura di rimanere soli e non poter avere quella famiglia che magari voleva, dalle tue parole di tuo marito non traspare altro che questo, di un uomo che fa buon viso a cattivo gioco e che subisce la situazione senza dire nulla, perchè lui non ti costringe, è vero, ma tu costringi lui a subire questo stillicidio continuo e perpetrato per anni, forse è il momento di porti un limite te per smettere di porli a lui, ma tanto tu dirai che è troppo importante quello che avete e quindi lui è ben felice di essere cornuto.


Te la canti e te la suoni.
Cosa ti devo dire.
Mio marito ha scelto di avere due figlie con una donna che lo ama. 
Non ho passato questi anni a sospirare tutto il tempo per un altro ne a vedere tutto il tempo un altro. Ci sono stati infiniti momenti (anni!!) di noi due soltanto. Ben prima delle bambine, anche, quando niente a parte la volontà di stare insieme ci teneva insieme.
Volontà che in lui non è venuta meno nonostante le mie sporadiche divagazioni.
Che prima o poi io possa distruggere il suo amore per me lo so molto bene, lo ho molto ben presente.
Ma ancora non è accaduto.
Sto in bilico tra volere e non fare anche per questo, cosa credi?


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma certo che ci sono, immagino, ma i mariti cosa ci stanno a fare? Comunque. Una volta che non c'era il latte in polvere s'usava far allattare i figli da donne che avevano il latte. Si diceva, all'epoca, che due bimbi fossero appunto fratelli di latte quando avevno preso la mammella dalla stessa donna in infanzia. E allora? Cioè, non vedo perchè mai se prima non si facevano tutte ste pippe mentali una se la faccia ADESSO che esiste il latte in polvere e blablabla. Boh.


Ma infatti. C'erano le Balie.
E un tempo, praticamente tutte le donne nobili o molto agiate non ci provavano nemmeno ad allattare. Li davano subito in gestione alle balie sia per l'allattamento che per l'accudimento. 
Si usava così.
Mia madre poi mi dice che quando sono nata io, anni 70, c'era la convinzione che il latte materno non fosse da dare e spingevano a preferire quello in polvere. Poi si èscoprì che succedeva ciò perchè le case farmaceutiche che producevano il latte artificiale spingevano perchè si dessero queste indicazioni.
Ora si è rivalutato il latte materno...tra qualche tempo chissà...diranno che fa male tenerli attaccati fino ai due anni, oppure consiglieranno di svezzarli all'Università.
Insomma, diciamo che per fortuna c'è molta libertà in proposito e che la scienza in fatto di alimenti artificiali  ha fatto passi da gigante


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non è così.
> Ma sei libero di immaginarti quello che ti pare.
> Io ti dico come è la situazione.
> Se ci credi bene.
> Altrimenti bene uguale, ma non stai più parlando di/con me.


Io non immagino nulla, ti stavo solo prospettando delle ipotesi. Perchè, ti ripeto, nelle questioni di affetti non si può mai essere sicuri di nulla. Perchè sono appunto irrazionali, ed anche perchè, tutto sommato, se esistono siti come questo un motivo ci sarà pure. Stai calma.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> non credo ... questo tipo di gente li trovi ovunque.
> 
> ...


Terribile. Da sbranarli proprio!


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non perchè ti facevano una colpa se non avevi tanto latte, no?


guarda, hanno messo becco in tutto. di latte ne avevo per una dozzina.
secondo loro, avrei dovuto toglierlo a sei mesi ...

e tante altre cose ... 

non sono stata una mamma preparata. ho preso il tutto come meglio ho 
potuto e credevo ... ma poco sostegno da quella famiglia ...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> guarda, hanno messo becco in tutto. di latte ne avevo per una dozzina.
> secondo loro, *avrei dovuto toglierlo a sei mesi ...*
> 
> e tante altre cose ...
> ...


Ah vedi? Il contrario. Vabbè. Comunque io ho preso il latte al seno fino a tre anni e guarda che figo.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> guarda, hanno messo becco in tutto. di latte ne avevo per una dozzina.
> secondo loro, avrei dovuto toglierlo a sei mesi ...
> 
> e tante altre cose ...
> ...


anche a me dicevano che stavo esagerando, che dovevo toglierlo, che non era bene per lei etc
ho seguito l'istinto...ero giovane ma quel che dovevo fare per mia figlia lo sapevo solo io.
è una cosa comune a tutte le mamme essere circondate da chi pensa di saperne di più


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Terribile. Da sbranarli proprio!


Ciao,

in effetti si. 
ho dovuto sforzare molto la mia buona educazione ... 

e mi sono fermata ad un piccolo vafan....

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non immagino nulla, ti stavo solo prospettando delle ipotesi. Perchè, ti ripeto, nelle questioni di affetti non si può mai essere sicuri di nulla. Perchè sono appunto irrazionali, ed anche perchè, tutto sommato, se esistono siti come questo un motivo ci sarà pure. Stai calma.


Io son calmissima.
Però stiamo parlando di ipotesi che non sono in essere.
E ci si focalizza o su scenari al momento lontanissimi dal concretizzarsi o su aspetti che non c'entrano apertamente un ciufolo (vedi allattamento lavoro etc).


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah vedi? Il contrario. Vabbè. Comunque io ho preso il latte al seno fino a tre anni e guarda che figo.


allora mia figlia sarà strafiga :rotfl: ...

due anni in più ... 

perché, non ne sapevo un gran che ... 
io aspettavo che se ne andasse da se ...
invece ... che ne so, mi sono sempre detta,
se la natura te lo da, un motivo ci sarà ...

sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche a me dicevano che stavo esagerando, che dovevo toglierlo, che non era bene per lei etc
> ho seguito l'istinto...ero giovane ma quel che dovevo fare per mia figlia lo sapevo solo io.
> è una cosa comune a tutte le mamme essere circondate da chi pensa di saperne di più


Ciao Minerva

si. mi sono sentita spesso molto sola. 
non capita e sostenuta. lei era un grillo. 
ed io sbagliavo a non legarla ...

lasciamo stare. per fortuna sua, ha un mamma
un pò semplice ... o confusa, che ne so,
mi sembrava sbagliato, senza tanti rompi capi ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Io son calmissima.
> Però stiamo parlando di ipotesi che non sono in essere.
> E ci si focalizza o su scenari al momento lontanissimi dal concretizzarsi o su aspetti che non c'entrano apertamente un ciufolo (vedi allattamento lavoro etc).


Sull'allattamento io non ho messo bocca. Cioè, a parte un piccolo corollario con qualcuno. Sul lavoro manco quello. Sulle ipotesi, bè, se parliamo del rapporto con tuo marito, o di come potrebbe evolversi, è normale che si avanzi qualche ipotesi, per quello che scrivi. Che poi queste ipotesi non ti piacciano o possano non piacerti è un problema tutto sommato esclusivamente tuo.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> allora mia figlia sarà strafiga :rotfl: ...
> 
> due anni in più ...
> 
> ...


Ma il latte se continui a stimolarne la produzione (con la suzione), continua a prodursi. Sempre meno nutriente però. 
O almeno, è quello che mi aveva spiegato un'amica ginecologa che ha allattato la bimba fino ai tre anni


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Ma non è che non mi piacciano, e' che non sono ipotesi al momento reali.
Per cui... Serve dilungarcisi per comprendere la situazione? Secondo me no.
Poi se vogliamo fare il giochino dei se... Facciamolo, fatelo.
Ma allora appunto non si sta più parlando di me.


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piacciano, e' che non sono ipotesi al momento reali.
> Per cui... Serve dilungarcisi per comprendere la situazione? Secondo me no.
> Poi se vogliamo fare il giochino dei se... Facciamolo, fatelo.
> Ma allora appunto non si sta più parlando di me.


Ormai però non capisco nemmeno più io che tipo di risposte cerchi.
Pù che dirti di continuare così fino a quando tuo marito non ti chiederà una scleta...che dire?
Potrebbe non chiedertela mai. Oppure fra un giorno si romperà le palle. L'incognita qui è lui e i suoi tempi di reazione o non reazione.
Messa alle strette prenderai una decisione


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma il latte se continui a stimolarne la produzione (con la suzione), continua a prodursi. Sempre meno nutriente però.
> O almeno, è quello che mi aveva spiegato un'amica ginecologa che ha allattato la bimba fino ai tre anni


No, non è sempre meno nutriente, il latte e' latte, ha la composizione adatta di volta in volta alle esigenze di chi lo poppa.
Continua a prodursi finché le ghiandole mammarie vengono stimolate.
Non perde alcuna proprietà.
Ma chiaramente non costituisce più nel tempo l'unico alimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma non è che non mi piacciano, e' che non sono ipotesi al momento reali.
> Per cui... Serve dilungarcisi per comprendere la situazione? Secondo me no.
> Poi se vogliamo fare il giochino dei se... Facciamolo, fatelo.
> Ma allora appunto non si sta più parlando di me.


Ma se tu vuoi parlare della tua situazione in prospettiva, e mi pare così, allora non puoi non prendere in considerazione le ipotesi su come potrebbe evolvere il rapporto tra te e tuo marito. E' che non ti piace leggere che forse non gliene frega, o non gliene fregherà, di te più di tanto. Altrimenti non metteresti sto muro per il quale "io lo so e voi non sapete un cazzo su mio marito", perchè non avrebbe senso stare qui.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ma il latte se continui a stimolarne la produzione (con la suzione), continua a prodursi. Sempre meno nutriente però.
> O almeno, è quello che mi aveva spiegato un'amica ginecologa che ha allattato la bimba fino ai tre anni


Ciao,

me ne sono acorta  ...

verso i quattro anni, iniziai a preoccuparmi. 
e così mi sono fatta consultare. mi hanno detto quello che 
hai scritto tu, ma anche, che il latte contiene anticorpi ...
perciò se non mi dava fastidio, potevo continuare ...

non era un fattore di nutrizione ... lei ha iniziato subito a 
mangiare e aveva un buon appettito. 

non me ne pento. noi due, non siamo persone che amiamo 
molto le vicinanze (bacini, strusciate ecc.), però quel 
rituale, ci ha dato tanto!

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> me ne sono acorta  ...
> 
> ...



Se dico che fino a 12 anni dormivo con le mani nel seno di mia madre...... weè stavano calde le manine... non ero un porcellino precoce!! e di fianco mia sorella che aspettava mi addormentassi per sbattermi i suoi piedi gelati nella schiena!!:incazzato:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ormai però non capisco nemmeno più io che tipo di risposte cerchi.
> Pù che dirti di continuare così fino a quando tuo marito non ti chiederà una scleta...che dire?
> Potrebbe non chiedertela mai. Oppure fra un giorno si romperà le palle. L'incognita qui è lui e i suoi tempi di reazione o non reazione.
> Messa alle strette prenderai una decisione


Temo che se arrivasse a un ultimatum gli equilibri sarebbero già definitivamente compromessi, poi sarebbe tardi.
In ogni caso sono io che al momento non sto bene ne' all'idea di proseguire ne' a quella di chiudere.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> La scissione ti sembra molto più sana come alternativa? A me risulta che sia un meccanismo difensivo psicotico, ma contenta tu... e non mi dire che è ovvio che non sei contenta sennò non saresti qui.
> Sei qui ma non sei disposta a rinegoziare nulla in termini di significati.
> E allora puoi solo sperare in un'assoluzione, che ti arriverà comunque da qualcun altro e non da me.
> Non tanto per la tua storia, ma per l'atteggiamento che hai.
> A proposito di rigor mortis, eh.


porca troia mi hanno fatto incazzare Leda.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Temo che se arrivasse a un ultimatum gli equilibri sarebbero già definitivamente compromessi, poi sarebbe tardi.
> In ogni caso sono io che al momento non sto bene *ne' all'idea di proseguire ne' a quella di chiudere*.


Puoi descrivere un pò meglio questa "storia" che hai con questo altro uomo?
Chiudere o proseguire... cosa?
Ho capito che a breve forse potrete ricominciare a vedervi.
Che ne hai voglia.
Ma in questi due anni, cosa c'è stato?
Cosa ti ha dato, cosa non ti ha dato?
Che cosa esattamente si fermerebbe, a non vedervi ancora per uno, due, tre anni?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Temo che se arrivasse a un ultimatum gli equilibri sarebbero già definitivamente compromessi, poi sarebbe tardi.
> In ogni caso sono io che al momento non sto bene ne' all'idea di proseguire ne' a quella di chiudere.


scusa anna..non ho letto tutto il papiro...una cosa volevo chiederti, magari l'hai già scritta...tuo marito cosa sa?
mi spiego
tuo marito intuisce?
o ha la certezza?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se tu vuoi parlare della tua situazione in prospettiva, e mi pare così, allora non puoi non prendere in considerazione le ipotesi su come potrebbe evolvere il rapporto tra te e tuo marito. E' che non ti piace leggere che forse non gliene frega, o non gliene fregherà, di te più di tanto. Altrimenti non metteresti sto muro per il quale "io lo so e voi non sapete un cazzo su mio marito", perchè non avrebbe senso stare qui.


Beh che voi non ne sappiate un cazzo mi pare evidente. Cioè, ci vivo io eh.
Stabilito questo o uno crede a quello che la diretta interessata scrive, oppure no. A me non disturba se credi che non gli interessi, ma so che non è così. Questo per altro rende le cose meno stabili eh, non di più. 
Io sto qui a parlare di me. Di come sto io e di uno stato di stallo che mi sta sfibrando.
Degli altri farei a meno, intanto perché sono assenti, e poi perché appunto si entra nel regno della supposizione.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Puoi descrivere un pò meglio questa "storia" che hai con questo altro uomo?
> Chiudere o proseguire... cosa?
> Ho capito che a breve forse potrete ricominciare a vedervi.
> Che ne hai voglia.
> ...


Non si fermerebbe nulla. Continueremmo a sentirci, la sua presenza emotiva non verrebbe meno. Solo che se in questi due anni ho vissuto tutto sommato serenamente l'assenza fisica ora ho proprio voglia di vederlo, di passare del tempo con lui.



Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa anna..non ho letto tutto il papiro...una cosa volevo chiederti, magari l'hai già scritta...tuo marito cosa sa?
> mi spiego
> tuo marito intuisce?
> o ha la certezza?


Mio marito ha chiara la situazione.
Non nei dettagli (non sa quante volte ci siamo visti con precisione) ma comunque sa.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Beh che voi non ne sappiate un cazzo mi pare evidente. Cioè, ci vivo io eh.
> Stabilito questo o uno crede a quello che la diretta interessata scrive, oppure no. A me non disturba se credi che non gli interessi, ma so che non è così. Questo per altro rende le cose meno stabili eh, non di più.
> Io sto qui a parlare di me. Di come sto io e di uno stato di stallo che mi sta sfibrando.
> Degli altri farei a meno, *intanto perché sono assenti*, e poi perché appunto si entra nel regno della supposizione.


E che vorresti, tuo marito, l'amante ultracinquantenne e magari pure le bimbe a scrivere qui? Allora non parliamo di nulla, scriviamo "eh poverina", e morta lì perchè sai com'è, parlando il discorso l'allarga e se la cosa non ti va bene magari forse era meglio non parlarne proprio. Poi io non credo che non gli interessi, io penso che quella che dovrebbe, al contrario, ripensarci un attimo, sei tu.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Questo forum comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla eh.
> (Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
> Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
> Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
> Un *ringraziamento collettivo*.


a nome di chi?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Beh che voi non ne sappiate un cazzo mi pare evidente. Cioè, ci vivo io eh.
> Stabilito questo* o uno crede a quello che la diretta interessata scrive, oppure no*. A me non disturba se credi che non gli interessi, ma so che non è così. Questo per altro rende le cose meno stabili eh, non di più.
> Io sto qui a parlare di me. Di come sto io e di uno stato di stallo che mi sta sfibrando.
> Degli altri farei a meno, intanto perché sono assenti, e poi perché appunto si entra nel regno della supposizione.



Oppure uno legge, vede quello che chi scrive pensa della situazione, e si fa la sua idea.
Non si tratta di credere o no. Io posso credere che tu la vivi in un modo, ma vedere cose che tu non vedi, perchè ci sei dentro.
Il punto di vista esterno ha il limite di non sapere tutti i dettagli, di non poter comprendere la complessità della situazione, ma ha il pregio di poter oltrepassare i limiti emotivi propri di chi ci sta dentro.

Quindi, non serve arroccarsi contro le supposizioni altrui. Magari sono cazzate, ma prenderle in considerazione può essere utile.
Altrimenti, che cosa cerchi qua?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è una gara di allattamento?:rotfl:
> 
> madonna che orrore!


Se avessi avuto figli avrebbero fatto la fame.
:unhappy::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Anais;1107734[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Ma mica ha sbattuto in faccia a nessuno il fatto che ha allattato ad oltranza. Lo ha detto e punto.[/B]
> Lei ha fatto così. Altre no.
> Anche io conoscevo le direttive di cui parla, in cui si enumeravano i pregi dell'allattamento a lungo termine.
> Ma non li ho seguiti e per convinzioni mie personali.
> ...


infatti anche io l'ho letta come te, ma magari mi mancava qualche pezzo...

Mah...troppo testosterone mi sa in giro


paura del testosterone, fa crescere i peli.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vai a fare due addominali così piaci alle donne, dai.


il problema è che poi, forse, deve aprire la bocca, e non ci sono addominali che tengano secondo me


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il problema è che poi, forse, deve aprire la bocca, e non ci sono addominali che tengano secondo me


verde mio


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se dico che fino a 12 anni dormivo con le mani nel seno di mia madre...... weè stavano calde le manine... non ero un porcellino precoce!! e di fianco mia sorella che aspettava mi addormentassi per sbattermi i suoi piedi gelati nella schiena!!:incazzato:


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sienne



ADDIO.


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il problema è che poi, forse, deve aprire la bocca, e non ci sono addominali che tengano secondo me


ma di chi stai parlando, di *MATTIA* ?

perchè lo hai citato 5000 volte su 11.000 messaggi...


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde mio


ha bilanciato il rosso dato proprio su quel post.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha bilanciato il rosso dato proprio su quel post.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata:
:kiss:


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha bilanciato il rosso dato proprio su quel post.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ovviamente è il mio
stai sempre alla larga da ospite "g".
Non sei gradita...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che vorresti, tuo marito, l'amante ultracinquantenne e magari pure le bimbe a scrivere qui? Allora non parliamo di nulla, scriviamo "eh poverina", e morta lì perchè sai com'è, parlando il discorso l'allarga e se la cosa non ti va bene magari forse era meglio non parlarne proprio. Poi io non credo che non gli interessi, io penso che quella che dovrebbe, al contrario, ripensarci un attimo, sei tu.


Guarda io la vedo in modo diverso.
Invece di mettersi a fantasticare su quello che sente prova proverà potrebbe un giorno fare chi non è per forza di cose qui
Si potrebbe aiutare una persona che c'è a capire cosa sente, come sta, cosa può fare e come convivere con quello che decide di fare.
Capisco sia meno pruriginoso...
Ma il discorso non si sta allargando affatto si sta fossilizzando su stabilire (voi soli perché quel che scrivo io viene ignorato o strumentalizzato) cosa succederebbe se mio marito incontrasse un'altra, se l'altro incontrasse un'altra, se all'altro frega, se frega a mio marito, se io avessi le palle e fossi un flipper.
Mi pare inutile, che ti devo dire.
Mi aspettavo altro onestamente.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a nome di chi?


Collettivo inteso come ringraziamento alla collettività.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ovviamente è il mio
> stai sempre alla larga da ospite "g".
> Non sei gradita...


sai quanto me ne fotte.

_BUH!_


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sai quanto me ne fotte.
> 
> _BUH!_


verde virtuale :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> verde virtuale :mrgreen:



eddai...smettila che poi gli vengono le paturnie di non essere gradito.




In effetti....

:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Guarda io la vedo in modo diverso.
> Invece di mettersi a fantasticare su quello che sente prova proverà potrebbe un giorno fare chi non è per forza di cose qui
> Si potrebbe aiutare una persona che c'è a capire cosa sente, come sta, cosa può fare e come convivere con quello che decide di fare.
> Capisco sia meno pruriginoso...
> ...


Il punto, Anna, è che sono cento e rotte pagine di discussione. E può capitare, anzi capita, che dopo tutte sti caratteri buttati su schermo l'argomento, di per sè, si esaurisca. Non è una questione di pruriginosità. E' che come stai, alla fine, s'è capito. Occhio e croce. E' proprio sul COSA fare che s'inserisce il discorso marito. Perchè è imprescindibile e non si può non ntenerlo in considerazione, come dire. E per farlo, uno gli scenari dovrebbe analizzarli tutti, e dovresti, ti invito molto anzi, a farlo e a non dare mai, e sottolineo il mai, nulla per scontanto, men che meno lui. Se poi non ne vuoi parlare perchè tu sei convinta che tuo marito blablabla e quindi per te è inutile, amen. Che devo dirti. Buon per te. Ma non aspettarti che qui ti si scriva chissà cosa, che aiutarti a capire come convivere con quello che decidi di fare senza poterne parlare in ogni aspetto è un po' difficile e, francamente, davvero inutile anzitutto per te. Ciao.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eddai...smettila che poi gli vengono le paturnie di non essere gradito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:risata:

ma io sono una persona che dice sempre le cose in piena "trasparenza"


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> ovviamente è il mio
> stai sempre alla larga da ospite "g".
> Non sei gradita...


Singolare il fatto che tu distribuisca disapprovazioni a destra e a manca quando affermi che non te ne frega nulla di quelle ricevute.


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> ma io sono una persona che dice sempre le cose in piena "trasparenza"


Io e te si,mica tutti.....!


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Singolare il fatto che tu distribuisca disapprovazioni a destra e a manca quando affermi che non te ne frega nulla di quelle ricevute.



quando si dice essere coerenti


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il problema è che poi, forse, deve aprire la bocca, e non ci sono addominali che tengano secondo me


Quoto e non parlo certo di Mattia.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha bilanciato il rosso dato proprio su quel post.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


altro verde :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> ma io sono una persona che dice sempre le cose in piena "trasparenza"



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Quoto e non parlo certo di Mattia.



Mattia ha dei sexissimi addominali panza! (che io :inlove


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia ha dei sexissimi addominali panza! (che io :inlove



ha la tartaruga al contrario... dov'è il problema:mrgreen:


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

ah ecco...perchè uno fa un po' di ginnastica è scemo...

ottimo argomento fatto da persone intelligenti.

Ma la cosa essenziale è la ginnastica mentale, facile insultare da dietro una
tastiera, vero Blow e compagnia bella ?

stai scadendo Blow....mesi fa avevi parlato testualmente di "giornali da mettere sui finestrini"
su una certa auto...ti piace *denigrare *ed avvilire le persone...
specie quando stanno soffrendo; atteggiamento assolutamente vile.
spero che certi guai capitino a te nella vita, e che possa soffrire
veramente per una donna.
E devi star tranquillo, ci sarà uno che poi ti darà la mazzata e ti prenderà in giro,
con sberleffi vari,sai, le tragedie non arrivano mai da sole. 

Quindi la tua battuta (?) sugli addominali (che non ci sono, non ci saranno e non ambisco ad averli,
scherzavo in quel thread, ma tu non riesci a capirlo) 
fa scadere il tono, eri più diffamatorio con la faccenda
dei giornali davanti ai finestrini, si vede che oggi eri poco in forma.

Soffietto mio....migliora su, che puoi ancora diffamare nascosto dietro una tastiera.
:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto, Anna, è che sono cento e rotte pagine di discussione. E può capitare, anzi capita, che dopo tutte sti caratteri buttati su schermo l'argomento, di per sè, si esaurisca. Non è una questione di pruriginosità. E' che come stai, alla fine, s'è capito. Occhio e croce. E' proprio sul COSA fare che s'inserisce il discorso marito. Perchè è imprescindibile e non si può non ntenerlo in considerazione, come dire. E per farlo, uno gli scenari dovrebbe analizzarli tutti, e dovresti, ti invito molto anzi, a farlo e a non dare mai, e sottolineo il mai, nulla per scontanto, men che meno lui. Se poi non ne vuoi parlare perchè tu sei convinta che tuo marito blablabla e quindi per te è inutile, amen. Che devo dirti. Buon per te. Ma non aspettarti che qui ti si scriva chissà cosa, che aiutarti a capire come convivere con quello che decidi di fare senza poterne parlare in ogni aspetto è un po' difficile e, francamente, davvero inutile anzitutto per te. Ciao.


Non lo do per scontato.
Se lo facessi proseguirei serena pensando che niente cambierà mai.
ma comunque do per certo che certe ipotesi al momento siano molto lontane dalla realtà. Perché dovrei avvallarle? Darei adito a letture ancor più confusive.
(Si, il tread e' diventato mastodontico, non me lo sarei mai aspettato e non ne sono contenta).


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> *ah ecco...perchè uno fa un po' di ginnastica è scemo...
> *
> ottimo argomento fatto da persone intelligenti.
> 
> ...


Ma uno che fa gli addominali e beve le birrette perchè ha "capito" che così acchiappa le donne, e poi fa pure lo stronzo random, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che va preso per il culo e gli va fatto notare quanto sia scemo. Non è difficile. Poi sulla cosa dei giornali: mica me la ricordo. Boh. Comunque sarà stata sicuramente un figata.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non lo do per scontato.
> *Se lo facessi proseguirei serena pensando che niente cambierà mai.
> *ma comunque do per certo che certe ipotesi al momento siano molto lontane dalla realtà. Perché dovrei avvallarle? Darei adito a letture ancor più confusive.
> (Si, il tread e' diventato mastodontico, non me lo sarei mai aspettato e non ne sono contenta).


Ma tu non stai serena più per causa tua che per il contorno. Te l'ho anche scritto pagine e pagine fa.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia ha dei sexissimi addominali panza! (che io :inlove


ma lo so! Mi riferivo ovviamente al pacifico mite mai offensivo grande esperto di di puericultura avanzata (cioè il contrario, è puerignoranza?) nonchè luminare sui troll. Ma lo sai :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mattia ha dei sexissimi addominali panza! (che io :inlove


_l'omm senza panza è cumm a femmena senza zizze_ ..... saggezza popolare  Ooooppppps gaffissima: se ben ricordo tu ... quelle due cose lì .... non le hai ..... :mrgreen::rotfl::mexican::up:


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma uno che fa gli addominali e beve le birrette perchè ha "capito" che così acchiappa le donne, e poi fa pure lo stronzo random, GRAZIE AL CAZZO che va preso per il culo e gli va fatto notare quanto sia scemo. Non è difficile. Poi sulla cosa dei giornali: mica me la ricordo. Boh. Comunque sarà stata sicuramente un figata.


Ah,non ho speranze allora,non bevo birra e non vado in palestra,non ho speranze.In compenso non ho un filo di pancia e gioco a pallone due volte a settimana....


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quando si dice essere coerenti


e per coerenza, altro rosso :mrgreen:

ha finito le birrette? :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Stavo riflettendo, leggendo qui.
Quanto è fortunata AnnaKarenina.
Due uomini che la adorano, disposti a dividerla o comunque ad averla a fasi alterne pur di non perderla.
Uno da amare con la testa
Uno da amare con la pancia
Nessun noioso obbligo come il lavoro, tutto il tempo che vuole per godersi la gioia della maternità.
Nessun patema per il futuro, neanche economico, in questi tempi che sono di crisi e rinunce per tutti.
Fortunata pure nell'allattamento.
Tanto fortunata da farmi chiedere come mai assumere come nick il nome di un personaggio tormentato che ha fatto di sua volontà una fine tragica.
e chiamarla scema, poi... è stato ingiusto verso la povera Karenina(quella vera)
Ma torniamo alla nostra, che tanto tormentata non mi pare, a parte la deprivazione che l'affligge.
In cosa consiste dunque il tormento? Là dove si va ad escludere una disaffezione del marito data da questa spada di Damocle sempre presente sul talamo(scusa Claudio) nuziale od una possibile distrazione dell'amante che, pur lasciato solo, pur per anni, pur piacente, pur affermato, pur se incontra qualunque donna sulla terra, sempre l'attende imperituramente bramoso... dove sta il tormento?
In una società, come più volte è stato affermato, in cui l'amore monogamo, il matrimonio, sono cosa vieppiù desueta, dov'è il problema nel crescere dei figli da due genitori separati, quando già ora il pensiero di uno dei due viaggia altrove e la rinuncia è tale da paragonarla ad una lobotomia? (che poi secondo me, se uno subisce una lobotomia, ha tutta un'altra problematica ma non voglio insistere)
Dov'è la degenerazione in tutto questo? Nel fallimento di un progetto di vita perfetta? Se fosse così sarebbe davvero un dramma e non un problema, perchè i problemi devono, per loro natura, poter avere almeno una soluzione.
E cosa viene chiesto a noi, poveri squilibrati?
C'è qualcuno che l'ha capito qui, nel nido del cùculo? A parte Fantastica, dico.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e per coerenza, altro rosso :mrgreen:
> 
> ha finito le birrette? :risata::risata::risata:



facciamo una colletta e gli compriamo un barile da 5 litri :mexican:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah,non ho speranze allora,non bevo birra e non vado in palestra,non ho speranze.In compenso non ho un filo di pancia e gioco a pallone due volte a settimana....


decisamente nulle le tue speranze.... :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> facciamo una colletta e gli compriamo un barile da 5 litri :mexican:


ah beh, ma se invece ce le bevessimo noi (e un anal-colico per Tebe), non sarebbero soldi meglio spesi?  :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

OT: Sono finalmente in pausa pranzo, 13 minuti d'aria, e becco il momento della guerra dei rossi's...

che dire, sono una donna fortunata

Simy, come va il visino? Non ho avuto il tempo di leggere nulla, se lo hai detto non lo so


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Singolare il fatto che tu distribuisca disapprovazioni a destra e a manca quando affermi che non te ne frega nulla di quelle ricevute.


hai ragione, in effetti


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> OT: Sono finalmente in pausa pranzo, 13 minuti d'aria, e becco il momento della guerra dei rossi's...
> 
> che dire, sono una donna fortunata
> 
> Simy, come va il visino? Non ho avuto il tempo di leggere nulla, se lo hai detto non lo so


cosa mangi?


----------



## oscuro (27 Marzo 2013)

*Io*

Rosso per non aver scritto nulla....:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosso per non aver scritto nulla....:rotfl:


ti ...pare poco....:rotfl:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

*annuccia*

hai degli occhi bellissimi


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cosa mangi?


crocchette al forno di tofu carote e radicchio (fatte la scorsa settimana in quantità reggimento, sporzionate e congelate). dessert di cerma di yoghurt, lamponi e granella di nocciola (che però sto mangiandoora come aperitivo mente le crocchette sono in forno :mrgreen


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> hai degli occhi bellissimi


ruffiano....sciò che sono offesa:ar::ar::ar:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ruffiano....sciò che sono offesa:ar::ar::ar:


  
con mia?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> crocchette al forno di tofu carote e radicchio (fatte la scorsa settimana in quantità reggimento, sporzionate e congelate). dessert di cerma di yoghurt, lamponi e granella di nocciola (che però sto mangiandoora come aperitivo mente le crocchette sono in forno :mrgreen


e basta..................


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah beh, ma se invece ce le bevessimo noi (e un anal-colico per Tebe), non sarebbero soldi meglio spesi?  :mrgreen:


ci sto! :mrgreen:



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> OT: Sono finalmente in pausa pranzo, 13 minuti d'aria, e becco il momento della guerra dei rossi's...
> 
> che dire, sono una donna fortunata
> 
> Simy, come va il visino? Non ho avuto il tempo di leggere nulla, se lo hai detto non lo so


meglio grazie... sono un po dolorante ma va molto meglio


oscuro ha detto:


> Rosso per non aver scritto nulla....:rotfl:


ammazza che culo! cioè noi dobbiamo faticare e tu cosi ad minchiam becchi rossi...tzè



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *crocchette al forno di tofu carote e radicchio *(fatte la scorsa settimana in quantità reggimento, sporzionate e congelate). dessert di cerma di yoghurt, lamponi e granella di nocciola (che però sto mangiandoora come aperitivo mente le crocchette sono in forno :mrgreen



ricetta... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> con mia?


cu tia...cu tia....stavolta devi darmi UNA BUONA MOTIVAZIONE per tornare ad essere quasi amanti..non amanti, amanti per finta, amanti per caso, se non si sbaglia strada...mi ricordi cosa eravamo che non ricordo??..(ma stiamo andando in ot lo sai vero?)


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e basta..................


che? Il tofu?

quel maledetto di OcchiVerdi mi ha convinto a provare a produrmelo, ora ne devo smalitre 2 kg 2, hai voglia a dire basta :mrgreen:

ne sarò sepolta e per epitaffio avrò: "la donna che mangiava troppo tofu" :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> cu tia...cu tia....stavolta devi darmi UNA BUONA MOTIVAZIONE per tornare ad essere quasi amanti..non amanti, amanti per finta, amanti per caso, se non si sbaglia strada...mi ricordi cosa eravamo che non ricordo??..(ma stiamo andando in ot lo sai vero?)


da questa mattina che ho visto i tuoi occhi che sono in OT


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sto! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


presto, prometto. Anche OV mi chiede ricette, ora non ho tempo


----------



## lunaiena (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo, leggendo qui.
> Quanto è fortunata AnnaKarenina.
> Due uomini che la adorano, disposti a dividerla o comunque ad averla a fasi alterne pur di non perderla.
> Uno da amare con la testa
> ...


Che tra l'altro io per essere una squilibrata ci ho 
dovuto lavorare e non poco...
Per dunque l'ho preso come un complimento


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non perchè ti facevano una colpa se non avevi tanto latte, no?


eh sì

perchè "non sei abbastanza motivata"

guarda che quella definizione mica l'ho coniata io
ti basti sapere che la lega del latte citata dalla nostra amica russa è composta per buona percentuale da estremisti dell'alimentazione, di quelli che ti sono tanto simpatici per l'appunto

ci sono andata anch'io alle riunioni
e l'idea di allattare a lungo, visto che non avevo nemmeno LA NECESSITA' DI TORNARE A LAVORARE PERCHE' MIO MARITO POTEVA E PUO' PERMETTERSI DI MANTENERMI  (udite udite) ce l'avevo anch'io

quindi so di cosa parlo


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa è diventata, una discussione sull'educazione da impartire ai figli? Ammesso che ci fosse una linea guida (magari!) poi ognuno dovrebbe applicarla in circostanze diverse. Perché sto scontro? La questione è come uscire dal pensiero di quest'uomo. O no? Se non ne vuole uscire se la gode lei. Se vuole uscirne dovrebbe capire cosa le dà di così irrinunciabile.



Quello lo ha scritto 'più cazzi che grilli'.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che? Il tofu?
> 
> quel maledetto di OcchiVerdi mi ha convinto a provare a produrmelo, ora ne devo smalitre 2 kg 2, hai voglia a dire basta :mrgreen:
> 
> ne sarò sepolta e per epitaffio avrò: "la donna che mangiava troppo tofu" :risata::risata::risata:


premetto di non averla mai mangiata..ma sazia quella roba li...no perché io a pranzo e a cena mi ritrovo con una fame che un camionista si mette da parte...e arrossisce anche..


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> da questa mattina che ho visto i tuoi occhi che sono in OT


non è abbastanza...continua...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non è abbastanza...continua...:mrgreen:


ti piacciono i preliminari vero?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh sì
> 
> perchè "non sei abbastanza motivata"
> 
> ...


io invece dovevo lavorare e giravo sempre con le tette al vento :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premetto di non averla mai mangiata..ma sazia quella roba li...no perché io a pranzo e a cena mi ritrovo con una fame che un camionista si mette da parte...e arrossisce anche..


sazia come ogni proteina, come la carne o il pesce. Considera che io con un piatto di carboidrati non mi sazio per niente, mi "appanzo" unhappy e dopo un'ora ho di nuovo fame. Con le proteine no.

ok, basta OT 

leggiucchio mangiando e poi mi rimetto a lavorare subito

baci


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece dovevo lavorare e giravo sempre con le tette al vento :mrgreen:


:confuso:


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> sei rigido!!!
> 
> in tutto :rotfl:



Guarda che si ringalluzzisce!:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Guarda che si ringalluzzisce!:rotfl:


mi hai fatto trooppo ridere, di questi tempi è tanto  Verde!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece dovevo lavorare e giravo sempre con le tette al vento :mrgreen:


in effetti ho riscontrato in tarda età come il lavoro risolva molte paturnie

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ti piacciono i preliminari vero?


a te no?....


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a te no?....


questa quindi è un'affermazione! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece dovevo lavorare e giravo sempre con le tette al vento :mrgreen:


io invece giravo con le tette....sensazione sconosciuta al mio corpo...ma dopo è sparito tutto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io invece dovevo lavorare e giravo sempre con le tette al vento :mrgreen:


io sono tornata al lavoro mentre ancora allattavo e tutti mi volevano sempre far leggere un documento sulla loro scrivania:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> presto, prometto. Anche OV mi chiede ricette, ora non ho tempo


no ieri niente super tacco... 
appena posso posto le foto delle scarpe che ho comprato! :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> questa quindi è un'affermazione! :mrgreen:


l'accendiamo???


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io sono tornata al lavoro mentre ancora allattavo e tutti mi volevano sempre far leggere un documento sulla loro scrivania:mrgreen:


volevano macchiare il caffè?


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'accendiamo???


io è da un po che l'ho accesa...............
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no ieri niente super tacco...
> appena posso posto le foto delle scarpe che ho comprato! :mrgreen:


ok, sono curiosa :mrgreen:

anche io ho fatto acquisti, poi ci scambiamo foto


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io è da un po che l'ho accesa...............
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


scusa ma non me ne ero accorta:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma lo so! Mi riferivo ovviamente al pacifico mite mai offensivo grande esperto di di puericultura avanzata (cioè il contrario, è puerignoranza?) nonchè luminare sui troll. Ma lo sai :mrgreen:



:nerd:


----------



## AnnaKarenina (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo, leggendo qui.
> Quanto è fortunata AnnaKarenina.
> Due uomini che la adorano, disposti a dividerla o comunque ad averla a fasi alterne pur di non perderla.
> Uno da amare con la testa
> ...


Mamma mia che nervoso.
Ho le fortune che enumeri. Più o meno.
Non corredate delle certezze granitiche che mi attribuisci su nessuno dei due (o meglio ho certezza di come stanno le cose oggi, ma anche consapevolezza che gli equilibri potrebbero saltare), ma insomma...
Il tormento sta nel non godersi pienamente tutto quanto sopra, o anche solo una parte ma... Pienamente.
Ribadisco che separarsi e' l'ipotesi peggiore che mi posso figurare, sia per me che per le bambine.
Non sto a spiegare perché, e' evidente a chi vuol cogliere l'evidenza.
Cosa viene chiesto a voi.
Ormai figurati, niente.
Cazzo ti vuoi più aspettare.
Forse facevo meglio a leggere un po', prima di scrivere.



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh sì
> 
> perchè "non sei abbastanza motivata"
> 
> ...


Ce l'hai solo tu, perché mio marito non mi mantiene.
Immagino tu consideri un covo di pericolosi estremisti anche l'oms.
Che ti addanni a fare, allora? Allattare e' roba da nazisti, non hai allattato, come mai ti incazzi tanto con chi lo fa felicemente? Tu l'hai scampata, buon per te.
(Ammazza che tristezza che mi fai.)


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ma non me ne ero accorta:rotfl:


davvero?
faccio quest'impressione?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> _l'omm senza panza è cumm a femmena senza zizze_ ..... saggezza popolare  Ooooppppps gaffissima: se ben ricordo tu ... *quelle due cose lì .*... *non le hai *..... :mrgreen::rotfl::mexican::up:



Esatto!
E ben felice di avere le micro tette!:incazzato:
(Mattia non è della mia opinione ovviamente ma lui è napulè quindi gli piacciono -cito testuale- _U' femminoni!_)
:scared:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e per coerenza, altro rosso :mrgreen:
> 
> ha finito le birrette? :risata::risata::risata:



comincerà con i super alcolici...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mamma mia che nervoso.
> Ho le fortune che enumeri. Più o meno.
> Non corredate delle certezze granitiche che mi attribuisci su nessuno dei due (o meglio ho certezza di come stanno le cose oggi, ma anche consapevolezza che gli equilibri potrebbero saltare), ma insomma...
> Il tormento sta nel non godersi pienamente tutto quanto sopra, o anche solo una parte ma... Pienamente.
> ...


ti consiglio Tolstoj


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> davvero?
> faccio quest'impressione?


e io ti dà l'impressione di chi si accende facilmente??mica mi chiamo pleasure io tzè.....a proposito....scusa mi assento un attimo ho dimenticato di fare una cosa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e io ti dà l'impressione di chi si accende facilmente??mica mi chiamo pleasure io tzè.....a proposito....scusa mi assento un attimo ho dimenticato di fare una cosa....


no! L'hai lasciata un'altra volta nello sgabuzzino... e per quanto tempo?


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> guarda, hanno messo becco in tutto. di latte ne avevo per una dozzina.
> secondo loro, avrei dovuto toglierlo a sei mesi ...
> 
> e tante altre cose ...
> ...



Sbaglierò, ma non capisco, io non ho mai mai mai, cercato sostegno in nessuna delle famiglie, ho sempre deciso e fatto tutto da sola. I problemi ve li andate a cercare. Nessuno si è mai permesso di mettere il becco nella nostra famiglia, ma scherziamo?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no! L'hai lasciata un'altra volta nello sgabuzzino... e per quanto tempo?


l'ultima volta è riuscita a scappare...quindi ho legato mani e piedi e ho anche cambiato la serratura..sia mai..ma due giorni sono troppi no???..sarà parecchio incazzata?...


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e io ti dà l'impressione di chi si accende facilmente??mica mi chiamo pleasure io tzè.....a proposito....scusa mi assento un attimo ho dimenticato di fare una cosa....


l'hai fatta uscire per l'ora d'aria e te la sei dimenticata vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'ultima volta è riuscita a scappare...quindi ho legato mani e piedi e ho anche cambiato la serratura..sia mai..ma due giorni sono troppi no???..sarà parecchio incazzata?...


ma almeno la bottiglia gliel'hai lasciata? ah immagino di no perchè con il vetro poteva tagliare la corda. Un cartone di tavernello?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma almeno la bottiglia gliel'hai lasciata? ah immagino di no perchè con il vetro poteva tagliare la corda. Un cartone di tavernello?


è scappata....o qualcuno l'ha salvata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è scappata....o qualcuno l'ha salvata?


chiedi a Gas... non mi chiede più le polpette da troppo tempo, secondo me c'è trippa per gatti.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> è scappata....o qualcuno l'ha salvata?


:fischio:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> chiedi a Gas... non mi chiede più le polpette da troppo tempo, secondo me c'è trippa per gatti.


non mi provocare......


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non mi provocare......


... perchè altrimenti che fai?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... perchè altrimenti che fai?:mrgreen:


vengo a mangiarle
sono due anni che le aspetto


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> vengo a mangiarle
> sono due anni che le aspetto


posso venire anche io....sbri le fai nel sugo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> posso venire anche io....sbri le fai nel sugo?


sì, con i piselli, va bene?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, con *i piselli,* va bene?



:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, con i piselli, va bene?


ensa:con i piselli vanno benissimo :applauso:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

*polpettine alla sbri*

ormai direi dopo pasqua
qualsiasi giorno per me va bene e se non va bene, mi libero 

porto il vino


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ormai direi dopo pasqua
> qualsiasi giorno per me va bene e se non va bene, mi libero
> 
> *porto il vino*


anzi porto pleasure che di vino ne ha sempre


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti ho riscontrato in tarda età come il lavoro risolva molte paturnie
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Confermo, sono persino pentita di aver chiesto il fondo esuberi. Anche se a casa si sta benissimo.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sbaglierò, ma non capisco, io non ho mai mai mai, cercato sostegno in nessuna delle famiglie, ho sempre deciso e fatto tutto da sola. I problemi ve li andate a cercare. Nessuno si è mai permesso di mettere il becco nella nostra famiglia, ma scherziamo?


Ciao devastata,

non mi sono spiegata bene, anzi, mancano alcune informazioni.

c'è tutto un contesto da prendere in considerazione.
sono figlia di empigrati - padre italiano, madre spagnola - nata in svizzera tedesca. 

sono cresciuta in un ambiente sociale ostile verso gli emmigrati - un pò come in italia,
verso altre culture. 

la mia reazione a tutto ciò, è stata, di trovare la mia strada in un modo molto tranquillo.
infatti, sono una persona, calma, con molta pazienza e non ho la necessità di mettermi al centro. 

La famiglia del mio compagno, pur essendo molto colti, hanno una loro idea verso gli emmigrati.
(Meglio che non inizio ... ). Sono sempre rimasta educata, li lasciavo parlare ... ho cercato 
più volte di spiegare, che non è proprio come credono loro ecc. 
Quando sono divenuta mamma ... ai ... ai ... ai. Ho pagato caro, questo mio modo quiete di fare.

Venivano loro a casa mia ...
Mi telefonavano ... 
Chiedevono ai vicini ... 
ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Il mio compagno, si vergognava a morte nei miei confronti ... quante litigate tra loro.
Alla fine, ho alzato la voce ... 
Ma certe abbitudini, sono difficili a sradicare, l'ultima è successo quest'inverno. 
Infatti, io mi sono stufata! Famiglia o no, ho tagliato corto. Se vogliono vedere
nostra figlia a casa mia, sotto la mia custode!!!!

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> tua moglie non vuole scegliere perchè non costretta.


Scusa Daniele, le tue ex quando le hai messe davanti ad un bivio e costrette ad una scelta, che strada hanno preferito?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> anzi porto pleasure che di vino ne ha sempre


ecco. E io e Annuccia cosa dovremmo rispondere adesso?( Pleasure, si scherza eh?:mrgreen: che non mi scappi con i russi...:mrgreen


----------



## Anais (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh sì
> 
> perchè "non sei abbastanza motivata"
> 
> ...


Confermo. Ero andata anche io, per curiosità, accompagnando quella mia amica. Non avevo ancora partorito...e sono rimasta davvero negativamente impressionata. Mi sono sembrati degli esaltati


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco. E io e Annuccia cosa dovremmo rispondere adesso?( Pleasure, si scherza eh?:mrgreen: che non mi scappi con i russi...:mrgreen


intanto non mi hai ancora detto il giorno in cui devo venire


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao devastata,
> 
> non mi sono spiegata bene, anzi, mancano alcune informazioni.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco, una situazione particolare, però avresti dovuto e potuto mettere in chiaro le cose da subito, comunque meglio tardi che mai.
Io ho una suocera splendida, mentre mio suocero era un padre-padrone, ma non gli ho mai permesso di dire una sola parola su come gestivo la mia famiglia, oltre alla fortuna di abitare lontano da tutti, si spende per gli aiuti, ma si respira.
I miei genitori hanno la mia mentalità e non si sono mai intromessi e sono venuti a casa nostra tre volte in oltre 30anni, i miei suoceri una. Eravamo noi ad andarli a trovare, spesso e volentieri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> intanto non mi hai ancora detto il giorno in cui devo venire


mettiti d'accordo con le altre. Sei l'unico uomo, SALLO:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mettiti d'accordo con le altre. Sei l'unico uomo, SALLO:mrgreen:


uhmmm
non so se potrò esserci
mi hanno appena comunicato una trasferta lunnnnngggggaaaaaaaaa


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> eddai...smettila che poi gli vengono le paturnie di non essere gradito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> ma io sono una persona che dice sempre le cose in piena "trasparenza"



ma sarete due....

:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmm
> non so se potrò esserci
> mi hanno appena comunicato una trasferta lunnnnngggggaaaaaaaaa


le polpette saranno le uniche cose ad essere mangiate..nn temere...


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> uhmmm
> non so se potrò esserci
> mi hanno appena comunicato una trasferta lunnnnngggggaaaaaaaaa



cagasotto, tutto io io e poi. 

ma tu non sei quello dell'appuntamento con annuccia che sbaglia sempre porta?


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ti capisco, una situazione particolare, però avresti dovuto e potuto mettere in chiaro le cose da subito, comunque meglio tardi che mai.
> Io ho una suocera splendida, mentre mio suocero era un padre-padrone, ma non gli ho mai permesso di dire una sola parola su come gestivo la mia famiglia, oltre alla fortuna di abitare lontano da tutti, si spende per gli aiuti, ma si respira.
> I miei genitori hanno la mia mentalità e non si sono mai intromessi e sono venuti a casa nostra tre volte in oltre 30anni, i miei suoceri una. Eravamo noi ad andarli a trovare, spesso e volentieri.


Ciao,

si, è vero. avrei dovuto essere più decisa. dovevo parlare più in termini assoluti. 
perché l'ho detto, ma sono una tipa calma ... e su alcune cose ci passavo sopra. 
il desiderio di dare una famiglia a mia figlia era grande ... visto che io sono cresciuta
in gran parte, lontana dagli affetti. 

perché il mio compagno, li ha mandati da subito a quel paese ... 

ho imparato la lezione ... colti o no ... c'è un certo tipo di persone, che la sanno 
sempre meglio ...

per fortuna, non mi sono mai lasciata influenzare da altri ... 
solo, se cera uno scambio alla pari ... 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sarete due....
> 
> :rotfl:



_flapflap


_​ma è mica colpa nostra se lui è diversamente pittignoso, no?


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cagasotto, tutto io io e poi.
> 
> ma tu non sei quello dell'appuntamento con annuccia che sbaglia sempre porta?


ho una vicina contenta e appagata....


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

una piccola cosa ... sul l'allattamento ...

io ho si allattato per un bel pò ...

ma essendo stata anche impegnata, 
il latto lo tiravo e lo congelavo a cubetti,
così il mio compagno glielo poteva dare.

non credo, che ci sia qualcuno che sta lì 
per anni con la camicia aperta ...
non è proprio vita ... 

sienne


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cagasotto, tutto io io e poi.
> 
> ma tu non sei quello dell'appuntamento con annuccia che sbaglia sempre porta?


forse non ti è mai capitato di finire in mille mani :mrgreen:

non è che sbaglio porta è che mi sento prendere per un braccio e scaraventare dentro casa


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho una vicina contenta e appagata....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## devastata (27 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> una piccola cosa ... sul l'allattamento ...
> 
> ...


Non volevo parlarne perchè fuori luogo, ma ci vuole più pazienza a tirarlo con la siringa che ad allattare.

A me è successo di doverlo fare perchè una delle miei figlie appena nata è rimasta mesi in ospedale, beh, non ce l'ho fatta, dopo pochi giorni ci ho rinunciato, il latte l'avrebbero dato ad altri bimbi, mentre l'ultima l'ho allattata fino ai 18 mesi anche se negli ultimi 6 lavoravo e per farla smettere la lasciai una settimana alla tata-nonna e mi feci una splendida settimana bianca con mio marito. Al rientro della settimana cercava ancora il seno ma era inutile.
Su 3 per motivi diversi ho allattato al seno solo l'ultima. Latte ne avevo da vendere.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> forse non ti è mai capitato di finire in mille mani :mrgreen:
> 
> non è che sbaglio porta è che mi sento prendere per un braccio e scaraventare dentro casa


certo..figurati...è li che ti aspetta...


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> certo..figurati...è li che ti aspetta...


immaginavo
probabilmente è rimasta soddisfatta dalle altre volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> immaginavo
> probabilmente è rimasta soddisfatta dalle altre volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


le tue barzallette sono sempre molto carine, immagino quante risate si starà facendo.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> le tue barzallette sono sempre molto carine, immagino quante risate si starà facendo.


ma tutta questa tua acidità da cosa deriva?
non hai digerito? hai mangiato pesante?


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

ma che acidità, sfruculio.


----------



## gas (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che acidità, sfruculio.


non ti amareggiare
farfalla è rimasta soddisfatta


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non ti amareggiare
> farfalla è rimasta soddisfatta


immagino, immagino.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> immagino, immagino.


io starei accorto....a quanto pare..io ancora non so, non ho avuto modo insomma...ma gas piace...e forse è vero che.....quindi...io non immaginerei e basta...quando e se(soprattutto se) avrò prove concrete ti farò sapere meglio..magari scatto qualche foto, giro un filmino casomai dovessi rimanere senza parole....:mrgreen:...stasera aspetto fuori dalla porta...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Non volevo parlarne perchè fuori luogo, ma ci vuole più pazienza a tirarlo con la siringa che ad allattare.
> 
> A me è successo di doverlo fare perchè una delle miei figlie appena nata è rimasta mesi in ospedale, beh, non ce l'ho fatta, dopo pochi giorni ci ho rinunciato, il latte l'avrebbero dato ad altri bimbi, mentre l'ultima l'ho allattata fino ai 18 mesi anche se negli ultimi 6 lavoravo e per farla smettere la lasciai una settimana alla tata-nonna e mi feci una splendida settimana bianca con mio marito. Al rientro della settimana cercava ancora il seno ma era inutile.
> Su 3 per motivi diversi ho allattato al seno solo l'ultima. Latte ne avevo da vendere.



Io me lo tiravo al lavoro, e pazientemente lo mettevo in frigo e poi portavo a casa...
Alla fine lo facevo ogni ora per cercare di mantenere la stimolazione e il flusso, e lasciavo un biglietto sulla scrivania, "pausa latte" 
Ma ai 6 mesi, finì inesorabilmente.
Cmq sì, tirarselo è una rottura.


----------



## Lui (27 Marzo 2013)

certo che i treni in italia, nonostante Italo Pendolino etc, sono di una lentezza unica, quasi tutti degli accellerati, altro che TAV.


----------



## Innominata (27 Marzo 2013)

Certe *persone non hanno un vero desiderio di non essere infelici*.
Beate loro!



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> al di là del 3D di AK, questa frase me la segno. Perfetta definizione per alcune persone che conosco, perfetta. L'avessi saputo prima, l'avessi visto prima, avrei rantolato meno.


In realtà non è adattabile solo a qualche persona, per esempio di quelle che che conosci. La faccenda è molto più complessa e più estesa e più addirittura archetipica. Pare che tutto si possa sopportare nella vita fuorché un séguito di giorni felici.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina;1108199
Il tormento sta nel non godersi pienamente tutto quanto sopra ha detto:
			
		

> capito
> 
> se ne sei incapace cazzi tuoi
> 
> ...


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti ho riscontrato in tarda età come il lavoro risolva molte paturnie
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



anche non fare un cazzo però!
credo:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche non fare un cazzo però!
> credo:mrgreen:



con lo schiavo che ti sollazza, poi....non c'è paragone :mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> con lo schiavo che ti sollazza, poi....non c'è paragone :mrgreen:



chi è lo schiavo?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è lo schiavo?:mrgreen:









questo come lo vedi?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo come lo vedi?:mrgreen:



bello e tamarro, con l'osso al collo
non c'era con la catenazza d'oro? preferirei:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo come lo vedi?:mrgreen:



No ti prego:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No ti prego:unhappy:


eh, lo so, troppo giovane per te:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo come lo vedi?:mrgreen:


:bleah:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bleah:



eh, ma che delicate


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> chi è lo schiavo?:mrgreen:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo come lo vedi?:mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> No ti prego:unhappy:





Simy ha detto:


> :bleah:


scusate, ma se v'avanza, io potrei avere spazio...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, lo so, troppo giovane per te:mrgreen:



Ma non è il fatto che sia giovane.
:mrgreen:Ma che posizione ha? L'espressione del viso? Che cos'ha di maschio sto tipo?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusate, ma se v'avanza, io potrei avere spazio...


Tranquilla se bussa alla mia porta lo accompagno da te


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è il fatto che sia giovane.
> :mrgreen:Ma che posizione ha? L'espressione del viso? Che cos'ha di maschio sto tipo?


Ciao,

l'osso al collo 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è il fatto che sia giovane.
> :mrgreen:Ma che posizione ha? L'espressione del viso? Che cos'ha di maschio sto tipo?


la cosa buona è che io e te non saremmo mai in concorrenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, ma che delicate


Ma Chiaretta... avrà 2/3 anni più di mio figlio... guardandolo mi viene voglia di dirgli 'copriti che prendi freddo'...


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Chiaretta... avrà 2/3 anni più di mio figlio... guardandolo mi viene voglia di dirgli 'copriti che prendi freddo'...


Ciao,

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tranquilla se bussa alla mia porta lo accompagno da te


:ballo:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Chiaretta... avrà 2/3 anni più di mio figlio... guardandolo mi viene voglia di dirgli 'copriti che prendi freddo'...


ma l'ha offerto Chiara, per una quisquilia come l'età tu rifiuti? E che educazione è? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non è il fatto che sia giovane.
> :mrgreen:Ma che posizione ha? L'espressione del viso? Che cos'ha di maschio sto tipo?



in confronto al tuba zero 

ma come schiavo, buttalo via:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma Chiaretta... avrà 2/3 anni più di mio figlio... guardandolo mi viene voglia di dirgli 'copriti che prendi freddo'...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma l'ha offerto Chiara, per una quisquilia come l'età tu rifiuti? E che educazione è? :mrgreen:


... eh non ce la faccio... tipi così mi girano per casa, li accompagno a calcio e mi metto d'accordo con le loro mamme per andarli a prendere... capisci che non resta spazio per altri pensieri


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in confronto al* tuba *zero
> 
> ma come schiavo, buttalo via:mrgreen:


:inlove::inlove:

Non c'è più nessuno che mi chiama FARFIE:triste:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... eh non ce la faccio... tipi così mi girano per casa, li accompagno a calcio e mi metto d'accordo con le loro mamme per andarli a prendere... capisci che non resta spazio per altri pensieri


ma il pasticcino offerto generosamente da Chiara avrà almeno vent'anni e rotti. Ok che è piccolo, ma adesso che aspetti la mamma per farsi accompagnare al campo da calcetto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma il pasticcino offerto generosamente da Chiara avrà almeno vent'anni e rotti. Ok che è piccolo, ma adesso che aspetti la mamma per farsi accompagnare al campo da calcetto...


non so quanti anni possa avere. Ci sono coetanei di mio figlio che hanno più barba di lui(il mio BAMBINO no, la creatura). E anche più muscoli. Non vado oltre per non turbarvi:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so quanti anni possa avere. Ci sono coetanei di mio figlio che hanno più barba di lui(il mio BAMBINO no, la creatura). E anche più muscoli. Non vado oltre per non turbarvi:mrgreen:


secondo me questo tizio che non so proprio chi è ne avrà 25, tipo. Che per me sono pochissimi, ma m'ha fatto ridere l'iimmagine di lui coi calzini a mezz'asta che aspetta la mamma per andare a calcio :mrgreen:

dimmi, dimmi degli amici della tua creatura :wide-grin:



ok, ok, devo studiare, vado


----------



## free (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so quanti anni possa avere. Ci sono coetanei di mio figlio che hanno più barba di lui(il mio BAMBINO no, la creatura). E anche più muscoli. *Non vado oltre per non turbarvi*:mrgreen:



puzzano così  tanto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma c'è una gara di allattamento?:rotfl:
> 
> madonna che orrore!


Io ho cominciato a leggere solo ora  "vojo vede" come va a finire


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Questo forum comunque è un discreto concentrato di squilibrati mica da nulla eh.
> (Con dovute e importanti eccezioni, per carità).
> Effettivamente a legger molti di voi uno si sente tanto meglio.
> Rivaluta quel che ha e quel che è.
> Un ringraziamento collettivo.


Stamattina quando ho scritto di non scrivere tante pagine quanto quelle di "guerra e pace" .... Io scherzavo


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> puzzano così tanto?:mrgreen:


mamma mia non me ne parlare... quando vengono in casa (non so per quale motivo, lo fanno anche i miei figli, ma per me è incomprensibile), per prima cosa si tolgono le scarpe. Poi ti chiedono se c'è qualcosa da mangiare. Io però sono in giro ad aprire le finestre. Torno e mi hanno vuotato la dispensa. Buchi neri maleodoranti.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia non me ne parlare... quando vengono in casa (non so per quale motivo, lo fanno anche i miei figli, ma per me è incomprensibile), *per prima cosa si tolgono le scarpe.* Poi ti chiedono se c'è qualcosa da mangiare. Io però sono in giro ad aprire le finestre. Torno e mi hanno vuotato la dispensa. Buchi neri maleodoranti.



Bè, quello anche io.
E Fra se le toglie pure in macchina.

E poi, stellini, sono in fase di crescita....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, quello anche io.
> E Fra se le toglie pure in macchina.
> 
> E poi, stellini, sono in fase di crescita....


seee, stellini... certi 45 di piede...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> seee, stellini... certi 45 di piede...



Scusa... ma mi fa tenerezza pensare a questa orda di cavallette giganti affamate


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Marzo 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa... ma mi fa tenerezza pensare a questa orda di cavallette giganti affamate


... sono carini, devo ammetterlo:smile:... poi parecchi di loro li conosco da quando sono nati:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I sentimenti NON SONO RAZIONALI. Non è questione di razionalità, se fa sto ragionamento che dici. Io penso che sopporta, boh, o per le bambine, o perchè è una persona di indole paziente. Se vogliamo guardare, ripeto, il lato positivo della faccenda. Perchè si potrebbe anche supporre che di te tutto sommato non frega più manco un cazzo, e che qualcosa se l'è aggiustato fuori e tu invece di avere il 100% di lui forse ne hai il 30% e non lo sai. Tipo.


Mi tocca quotarti.... Annak dimostra una ingenua sicurezza


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Beh che voi non ne sappiate un cazzo mi pare evidente. Cioè, ci vivo io eh.
> Stabilito questo o uno crede a quello che la diretta interessata scrive, oppure no. A me non disturba se credi che non gli interessi, ma so che non è così. Questo per altro rende le cose meno stabili eh, non di più.
> Io sto qui a parlare di me. Di come sto io e di uno stato di stallo che mi sta sfibrando.
> Degli altri farei a meno, intanto perché sono assenti, e poi perché appunto si entra nel regno della supposizione.


Vedi Anna il fatto è che talvolta proprio la persona che dovrebbe conoscerti meglio, scopre che non ci conosce affatto


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedi Anna il fatto è che talvolta proprio la persona che dovrebbe conoscerti meglio, scopre che non ci conosce affatto


Vero.
Del resto l'amore fa vedere le persone come non sono.


----------



## Annuccia (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero.
> Del resto l'amore fa vedere le persone come non sono.


inizialmente forse..ma quando la neve si scioglie si vedono i buchi....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> inizialmente forse..ma quando la neve si scioglie si vedono i buchi....


Però ci diciamo
Ok ci sono questi buchi
ma mica è tutta merda no?
Siamo perfetti noialtri? Eh?
E i nostri buchi che non riusciamo a nascondere allo sguardo altrui?
Per cui insomma ti dici....ok finchè c'è musica si balla no?

Temo comunque che vediamo alle volte i mariti o le mogli altrui, come l'erba del vicino no?

Ti pare?


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Mamma mia che nervoso.
> Ho le fortune che enumeri. Più o meno.
> Non corredate delle certezze granitiche che mi attribuisci su nessuno dei due (o meglio ho certezza di come stanno le cose oggi, ma anche consapevolezza che gli equilibri potrebbero saltare), ma insomma...
> Il tormento sta nel non godersi pienamente tutto quanto sopra, o anche solo una parte ma... Pienamente.
> ...


Dai su. Lo so come ti senti. Lo so benissimo, anzi. Ma devi capire che qua, per lo più, è un covo di storditi che a momenti manco riescono ad azzeccare una porta senza accompagno. Non troverai né conforto né nulla qui, ammesso che ne cerchi, a meno che tu non abbia una storia lancinante di tradimento subito ed un nick tipo "Dissanguata", "Sconfortata" oppure "Bruciacchiata". Altrimenti no. Vabbè.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Lo so come ti senti. Lo so benissimo, anzi. Ma devi capire che qua, per lo più, è un covo di storditi che a momenti manco riescono ad azzeccare una porta senza accompagno. Non troverai né conforto né nulla qui, ammesso che ne cerchi, a meno che tu non abbia una storia lancinante di tradimento subito ed un nick tipo "Dissanguata", "Sconfortata" oppure "Bruciacchiata". Altrimenti no. Vabbè.


Io tenterei con "depravata" secondo me farebbe furore qua dentro .... :carneval: Immagino già il commento di Daniele al vedere solo sto nick


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Lo so come ti senti. Lo so benissimo, anzi. Ma devi capire che qua, per lo più, è un covo di storditi che a momenti manco riescono ad azzeccare una porta senza accompagno. Non troverai né conforto né nulla qui, ammesso che ne cerchi, a meno che tu non abbia una storia lancinante di tradimento subito ed un nick tipo "Dissanguata", "Sconfortata" oppure "Bruciacchiata". Altrimenti no. Vabbè.


quando sono approdata qui, almeno a me sembra così, era un po' diverso. 
cerano veramente alcune teste belle - non perché condividevamo certi pensieri, anzi.
ma cera un confronto più genuino. forse alcuni lo trovavano noioso, ma per chi voleva il 
confronto c'era ... 

mentre adesso, sinceramente ... ma ... non so ancora come definirlo.

mi sembra un po' un caos ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo, leggendo qui.
> Quanto è fortunata AnnaKarenina.
> Due uomini che la adorano, disposti a dividerla o comunque ad averla a fasi alterne pur di non perderla.
> Uno da amare con la testa
> ...


Io no.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Lo so come ti senti. Lo so benissimo, anzi. Ma devi capire che qua, per lo più, è un covo di storditi che a momenti manco riescono ad azzeccare una porta senza accompagno. Non troverai né conforto né nulla qui, ammesso che ne cerchi, a meno che tu non abbia una storia lancinante di tradimento subito ed un nick tipo "Dissanguata", "Sconfortata" oppure "Bruciacchiata". Altrimenti no. Vabbè.



ti assicuro che quattro anni fa era peggio.
nel senso che io da tradita e con la merda al cervello ero stata raccapricciata dalla severità dei giudizi contro i traditori. Ho letto qualche giorno, devo avere postato forse un post e sono scappata.
Non avevo letto confronti, ma solo giudizi e stavo peggio.

Oggi invece le cose, e non solo per me ma per molti, sono migliorate. Le voci sono plurali.
Dai Joey non farla così tragica. Non mi sembra così.
Adesso intendo.


Dissanguata?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti assicuro che quattro anni fa era peggio.
> nel senso che io da tradita e con la merda al cervello ero stata raccapricciata dalla severità dei giudizi contro i traditori. Ho letto qualche giorno, devo avere postato forse un post e sono scappata.
> Non avevo letto confronti, ma solo giudizi e stavo peggio.
> 
> ...


E che voci.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che voci.


mica tutti possono essere al _tooooooo_p no?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mica tutti possono essere al _tooooooo_p no?



e comunque rimane il s_oooo_gno.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mica tutti possono essere al _tooooooo_p no?





Tebe ha detto:


> e comunque rimane il s_oooo_gno.


Stai male?


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

se non piacciono si saluta , magari sul serio senza fare pagliacciate.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> E che voci.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stai male?




Ironeggio.
Guardo Crozza

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a4uI8z9geM


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> annablume, che capiti solo a te (tu impersonale, ovviamente)....quello è raccontarsela
> 
> amore è un'etichetta, la si appiccica a ciò che più ci aggrada



mai detto che fosse un cosa unica, che è però rara, rarissima, ci credo molto.

Per me, anzi secondo me, l'amore non è proprio un'etichetta. E' una parola che uso pochissimo proprio per non svalutarla e che per me ha un valore estremamente alto. Altissimo. Spero anche che per molti altri/e sia così.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non piacciono si saluta , magari sul serio senza fare pagliacciate.


Rimango, per il momento, per i miei quattro fans e per non darti un dispiacere, bella maturona.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai su. Lo so come ti senti. Lo so benissimo, anzi. Ma devi capire che qua, per lo più, è un covo di storditi che a momenti manco riescono ad azzeccare una porta senza accompagno. Non troverai né conforto né nulla qui, ammesso che ne cerchi, a meno che tu non abbia una storia lancinante di tradimento subito ed un nick tipo "Dissanguata", "Sconfortata" oppure "Bruciacchiata". Altrimenti no. Vabbè.


Ma anche disancata non sta male...eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti assicuro che quattro anni fa era peggio.
> nel senso che io da tradita e con la merda al cervello ero stata raccapricciata dalla severità dei giudizi contro i traditori. Ho letto qualche giorno, devo avere postato forse un post e sono scappata.
> Non avevo letto confronti, ma solo giudizi e stavo peggio.
> 
> ...


E non sai quello che passai io...
Attaccato da tutte le parti...
Tebe è una delle tue amiche nascoste
L'hai portata qui tu...conte...
Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma anche disancata non sta male...eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


"Analizzata", anche.


----------



## sienne (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "Analizzata", anche.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa è diventata, una discussione sull'educazione da impartire ai figli? Ammesso che ci fosse una linea guida (magari!) poi ognuno dovrebbe applicarla in circostanze diverse. Perché sto scontro? La questione è come uscire dal pensiero di quest'uomo. O no? Se non ne vuole uscire se la gode lei. Se vuole uscirne dovrebbe capire cosa le dà di così irrinunciabile.





AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Non le hai mica viste qui, non le hai mica viste trattare così da me.
> Io ho solo detto en passant di allattare le mie figlie e ho risposto no al consiglio di smettere.
> Se a una parte la brocca per gli allattamenti altrui non è certo perché sia stata criticata per l'andamento del suo. Non ha diritto di vedere le scelte altrui come critica alla sua.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stavo riflettendo, leggendo qui.
> Quanto è fortunata AnnaKarenina.
> Due uomini che la adorano, disposti a dividerla o comunque ad averla a fasi alterne pur di non perderla.
> Uno da amare con la testa
> ...


ma questa _diminutio_, Sbri, a cosa si deve? A me sembra così gratuita, così poco utile...
non so, io non ho letto le sue parole così.

Anche la bagarre sull'allattamento/educazione di stamattina che ho appena letto, mi sembra assolutamente assurda e assurdamente violenta. Io non ho letto proprio nulla nelle parole di AK che potesse giustificare una cosa così... :unhappy:


edit: ho quotato a caSo, abbiate pietà, non correggo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questa _diminutio_, Sbri, a cosa si deve? A me sembra così gratuita, così poco utile...
> non so, io non ho letto le sue parole così.
> 
> Anche la bagarre sull'allattamento/educazione di stamattina che ho appena letto, mi sembra assolutamente assurda e assurdamente violenta. Io non ho letto proprio nulla nelle parole di AK che potesse giustificare una cosa così... :unhappy:
> ...


Eh ma sono cose...tra....dooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non sai quello che passai io...
> Attaccato da tutte le parti...
> *Tebe è una delle tue amiche nascoste
> L'hai portata qui tu...conte...*
> Ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



si, ma sta paranoia è durata un mesetto poi quelli dotati di vita neurale hanno capito, e gli altri se ne sono andati indignati.

Poco male.
Evidentemente il sito non era così importante per loro se una Tebe li ha messi in crisi tanto da sbattere porte indignate/i


mi ricordo che  non capivo un casso di cosa mi accusassero.
:carneval:

ma veramente ti avevano rotto i coglioni?
Sei serio?


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma sono cose...tra....dooooooneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



paura.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma sta paranoia è durata un mesetto poi quelli dotati di vita neurale hanno capito, e gli altri se ne sono andati indignati.
> 
> Poco male.
> Evidentemente il sito non era così importante per loro se una Tebe li ha messi in crisi tanto da sbattere porte indignate/i
> ...


Si era l'epoca in cui tutto quello che di strano capitava qui, di necessità era opera del conte.
Cambiarono solo quando tu dicesti ehi ragazzi, ma guardate che anch'io ho subito la mia dose di tradimenti eh?

Allora paffete...
Colpo di scena...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura.


Sai cosa ho pensato io?
Sull'allattamento?

Che noi uomini al bar non invieremmo mai una bagarre del genere se è meglio pisciare in piedi dentro un vater...o se è meglio fare la pipì seduti al vater...

Voglio dire...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questa _diminutio_, Sbri, a cosa si deve? A me sembra così gratuita, così poco utile...
> non so, io non ho letto le sue parole così.
> 
> Anche la bagarre sull'allattamento/educazione di stamattina che ho appena letto, mi sembra assolutamente assurda e assurdamente violenta. Io non ho letto proprio nulla nelle parole di AK che potesse giustificare una cosa così... :unhappy:
> ...


Mah, guarda, AnnaB....i toni si sono un po' alzati, in effetti. Io me ne sono accorta, come no. Non so se converrai con me che presentarsi con toni drammatici parlando di lacerazione prefigura uno stato di disagio. Proseguendo nell'esposizione, negli interventi e nelle risposte, che per lungo corso mi sono parse pertinenti e civili, o emerge un momento propositivo o francamente la cosa perde interesse.
Le mie risposte precedenti non sono state prese in considerazione, cosa avvenuta per molte altre risposte di altri utenti altamente pertinenti e ben articolate.
Significa che a un certo punto è più forte la tentazione di tirarsela che quella di risolvere il problema. La signora si è anche ampiamente contraddetta, senza contare che la replica " non sono io a essere cogliona, ma tu livorosa"  è di una banalità indegna per una mente giovane e sveglia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mai detto che fosse un cosa unica, che è però rara, rarissima, ci credo molto.
> 
> Per me, anzi secondo me, l'amore non è proprio un'etichetta. E' una parola che uso pochissimo proprio per non svalutarla e che per me ha un valore estremamente alto. Altissimo. Spero anche che per molti altri/e sia così.


Nemmeno secondo me è un'etichetta, ma la vedo molto usata  in questo senso. Io non metto in dubbio che questo suo sentimento sia reale.
Se lei lo definisce amore le credo, non lo metto in dubbio.
Che sia così raro non so chi possa stabilirlo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si era l'epoca in cui tutto quello che di strano capitava qui, di necessità era opera del conte.
> Cambiarono solo quando tu dicesti ehi ragazzi, ma guardate che anch'io ho subito la mia dose di tradimenti eh?
> 
> Allora paffete...
> Colpo di scena...


Che vergogna.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che vergogna.


Beh, non è stato proprio così, a dire il vero. È la visione del conte


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mah, guarda, AnnaB....i toni si sono un po' alzati, in effetti. Io me ne sono accorta, come no. Non so se converrai con me che presentarsi con toni drammatici parlando di lacerazione prefigura uno stato di disagio. *Proseguendo nell'esposizione, negli interventi e nelle risposte, che per lungo corso mi sono parse pertinenti e civili, o emerge un momento propositivo o francamente la cosa perde interesse.*
> Le mie risposte precedenti non sono state prese in considerazione, cosa avvenuta per molte altre risposte di altri utenti altamente pertinenti e ben articolate.
> Significa che a un certo punto è più forte la tentazione di *tirarsela* che quella di risolvere il problema. La signora si è anche ampiamente contraddetta, senza contare che la replica " non sono io a essere cogliona, ma tu livorosa"  è di una banalità indegna per una mente giovane e sveglia.


Posso capire questa sensazione, ma una delle finalità di questo suo 3D era quello di sfogarsi, di non implodere all'interno di questa situazione che la scinde. Insomma, non è che il 2D sia aperto da anni...

sul tirarsela non so, io non credo. Magari lei, come quasi tutto il resto del mondo, è meno risolutiva di te 
Gli stalli ci posso stare, altroché. AnnaKarenina mi sembra ben difesa, ben strutturata, ma non una persona che non riesce ad ascoltare. 
Sul banale, che dire, di rileggere tutti i posts che avete scritto stamattina non ho bene il tempo, ma fra le accuse di approcci nazisti e le _livorose_ di risposta è un bel match! Guarda, io non faccio parte di nessuna società che mi paghi per prendere partito sull'allattamento; in realtà faccio parte dell'Associazione Erode. Però, mi pare che l'accenno sull'allattamento da parte sua fosse esclusivamente strumentale al discorso che faceva sui tempi di frequentazione con l'altro e nulla più. La follia poi l'ha scatenata l'ospite g...


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Beh, non è stato proprio così, a dire il vero. È la visione del conte


parzialissima .
e non mi pare ci sia bisogno di altra dietrologia inutile


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nemmeno secondo me è un'etichetta, ma la vedo molto usata  in questo senso. Io non metto in dubbio che questo suo sentimento sia reale.
> Se lei lo definisce amore le credo, non lo metto in dubbio.
> Che *sia così raro* non so chi possa stabilirlo.



ah beh, io credo che amare sia evento raro. Magari sono sfortunata io, ma gli esempi che ho di me e delle persone che mi circondano mi dicono che non è detto che si ami UNA persona, figuriamoci DUE contemporaneamente. Poi se tu hai esperienze (tue o intorno a te) diverse, se lo dici ci credo. Secondo me è evento raro come la famosa cometa della mia risposta.


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che vergogna.


vergogna?
cioè, la prima volta che provi indignazione è per queste cavolate che non possono che risultarti oscure ed estranee?
bizzarro


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vergogna?
> cioè, la prima volta che provi indignazione è per queste cavolate che non possono che risultarti oscure ed estranee?
> bizzarro


Macchè cazzeggiavo. Gesù.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Posso capire questa sensazione, ma una delle finalità di questo suo 3D era quello di sfogarsi, di non implodere all'interno di questa situazione che la scinde. Insomma, non è che il 2D sia aperto da anni...
> 
> sul tirarsela non so, io non credo. Magari lei, come quasi tutto il resto del mondo, è meno risolutiva di te
> Gli stalli ci posso stare, altroché. AnnaKarenina mi sembra ben difesa, ben strutturata, ma non una persona che non riesce ad ascoltare.
> Sul banale, che dire, di rileggere tutti i posts che avete scritto stamattina non ho bene il tempo, ma fra le accuse di approcci nazisti e le _livorose_ di risposta è un bel match! Guarda, io non faccio parte di nessuna società che mi paghi per prendere partito sull'allattamento; in realtà faccio parte dell'Associazione Erode. Però, mi pare che l'accenno sull'allattamento da parte sua fosse esclusivamente strumentale al discorso che faceva sui tempi di frequentazione con l'altro e nulla più. La follia poi l'ha scatenata l'ospite g...


Voglio solo sottolineare che quella definizione non l'ho inventata, ma letta su una rivista di pediatria: effettivamente è un po' incisiva.
Per il resto sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si era l'epoca in cui tutto quello che di strano capitava qui, di necessità era opera del conte.
> Cambiarono solo quando tu dicesti ehi ragazzi, ma guardate che* anch'io ho subito la mia dose di tradimenti eh?*
> 
> Allora paffete...
> Colpo di scena...


hai ragione. Ora ricordo ma solo una parte di utenti, non tutti. Più che altro mi accusavano di essere qualcun altro e poi finta in toto. Una che se la raccontava traumatizzata per il tradimento e in vendetta perenne
Peccato che non mi sia mai sentita una tradita, pur essendolo stata. 
E da Mattia pure pesantemente.
Forma mentale


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che vergogna.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cazzeggiavo. Gesù.



:unhappy:

mi sa che l'ho capito solo io.



siamo fatti l'una per l'altro!:inlove:


scherzo non cazziarmi


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Voglio solo sottolineare che quella definizione non l'ho inventata, ma letta su una rivista di pediatria: effettivamente è un po' incisiva.
> Per il resto sono d'accordo con te.


:up:

un giorno o l'altro mi leggo qualcosa su questa lega, forse, sempre che la mia affiliazione all'Associazione Erode me lo consenta


----------



## Tebe (27 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> un giorno o l'altro mi leggo qualcosa su questa lega, forse,* sempre che la mia affiliazione all'Associazione Erode me lo consenta *



ho appena guardato il regolamento.
No, non lo consente.
Abbiamo bisogno di una dispensa erodale per fare certe letture.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho appena guardato il regolamento.
> No, non lo consente.
> Abbiamo bisogno di una dispensa erodale per fare certe letture.


in effetti...


----------



## Gian (27 Marzo 2013)

grazie per l'accusa di "follia"
signora "Anna Blume"...
le assicuro che sono assolutamente sano di mente
e faccio un lavoro che richiede equilibrio mentale perfetto.
se rispondo a tono, è perchè mi insultano spesso qui dentro,
e purtroppo dico pane al pane...se a qualcuno non piaccio
passi oltre...la follia è ben altro, Le assicuro...
e gli insulti e le denigrazioni anche vecchie, le ricordo troppo bene.
Non si giochicchia con le disgrazie altrui...la ruota gira.

senza rancore, La saluto...
io non dico scemo agli altri...non ha senso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> grazie per l'accusa di "follia"
> signora "Anna Blume"...
> le assicuro che sono assolutamente sano di mente
> e faccio un lavoro che richiede equilibrio mentale perfetto.
> ...


Io ho scritto questo


AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *La follia poi l'ha scatenata l'ospite g*...


leggi bene quando rispondi. Almeno, in modo pertinente.
Mai giochicchiato su niente, rilassati e stai sereno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma questa _diminutio_, Sbri, a cosa si deve? A me sembra così gratuita, così poco utile...
> non so, io non ho letto le sue parole così.
> 
> Anche la bagarre sull'allattamento/educazione di stamattina che ho appena letto, mi sembra assolutamente assurda e assurdamente violenta. Io non ho letto proprio nulla nelle parole di AK che potesse giustificare una cosa così... :unhappy:
> ...


miiii AB, io certa spocchia non la reggo. Ho un brutto carattere. Abbattetemi.
E solo io so, e solo io conosco, e solo io capisco, e qui sono tutti squilibrati... poi scende la catena pure a me.


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

ma alla fine ha senso avere l'amante e sentirsi in colpa verso i figli? 
se non si è in grado di reggere 'ste cose, non sarebbe meglio dedicarsi a qualcosa di più facile?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

il mio problema con questo tred nasce dal titolo ......anna karenina scema.
cazzarola non si può.
 prendi una fiction, parla di bruc (ahahaha scritta così fa capretta) e teilor, cento vetrine, mille tormenti ...ma lasciatemi stare tolstoj
cribbio


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio problema con questo tred nasce dal titolo ......anna karenina scema.
> cazzarola non si può.
> prendi una fiction, parla di bruc (ahahaha scritta così fa capretta) e teilor, cento vetrine, mille tormenti ...ma lasciatemi starte tolstoj
> cribbio


Infatti era partita già malissimo con quello. Che poi, se una sa già tutto, io mi domando che chiede a fare. Se qualcuno invece vuole il confronto, che scenda dal pero perchè mi viene la cervicale. Altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che si stia solo cercando plausi e consensi che non si possono avere in altra sede per ovvie ragioni. Ecco il significato del mio post.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Ma guarda un po' una è partita malissimo perchè ha il nick sbagliato. Pensa tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio problema con questo tred nasce dal titolo ......anna karenina scema.
> cazzarola non si può.
> prendi una fiction, parla di bruc (ahahaha scritta così fa capretta) e teilor, cento vetrine, mille tormenti ...ma lasciatemi stare tolstoj
> cribbio





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti era partita già malissimo con quello. Che poi, se una sa già tutto, io mi domando che chiede a fare. Se qualcuno invece vuole il confronto, che scenda dal pero perchè mi viene la cervicale. Altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che si stia solo cercando plausi e consensi che non si possono avere in altra sede per ovvie ragioni. Ecco il significato del mio post.


verde virtuale a entrambe


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po' una è partita malissimo perchè ha il nick sbagliato. Pensa tu.



joey, per amor di verità, le critiche sono arrivate dopo una vagonata di pagine di 3d
essù, che mica sei l'unico ad avere il metal detector per rilevare le stronzate qui in forum


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po' una è partita malissimo perchè ha il nick sbagliato. Pensa tu.


ma io non ho mica partecipato alla discussione , valgo ben poco , omino gne gne

 senti, davvero, apri qualcosa di intelligentissimo che fai prendere punti a questo forum di lagne
dai!


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> joey, per amor di verità, le critiche sono arrivate dopo una vagonata di pagine di 3d
> essù, che mica sei l'unico ad avere il metal detector per rilevare le stronzate qui in forum


Chiara, essù un cazzo. Tu sei partita con la storia dell'allattamento perchè probabilmente hai un complesso al riguardo. E lo scrivi, come l'hai scritto, tu, mica io. Chiaro che dopo enne pagine di thread e compresa una polemica sull'allattamento bella pesa, questa s'è risentita. E poi dopo 150 pagina arrivano le sveglioe di turno che "eh, ma non si vuole confrontare, è partita malissimo già dal nick". Boh. Ma che c'avete nel cervello, la balsa?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara, essù un cazzo. Tu sei partita con la storia dell'allattamento perchè probabilmente hai un complesso al riguardo. E lo scrivi, come l'hai scritto, tu, mica io. Chiaro che dopo enne pagine di thread e compresa una polemica sull'allattamento bella pesa, questa s'è risentita. E poi dopo 150 pagina arrivano le sveglioe di turno che "eh, ma non si vuole confrontare, è partita malissimo già dal nick". Boh. Ma che c'avete nel cervello, la balsa?


ma tu hai confortato l'utente ? sì? bene 
allora vedi che siamo qui per questo nella pluralità?
fai quel che ti pare che a me ci penso da me e non limitarti a rompere i coglioni ma sii proprositivo ,amico del giaguaro


----------



## Carola (28 Marzo 2013)

Però però
Sto forum a me adesso mette ... Tristezza
Non l ho su con nessuno eh
Ma tanta acidità tutta concertata così mai trovata ma nemmeno su altro forum simili 
Va bene in confronto la critica la battuta 
Ma qui si giudica solo e con toni che non sono ne mai saranno i miei 
Anche se sono traditrice quindi stronza 

Io vi saluto
Vado a cercare di risolvermi due/tre cose tre 
Abbraccio a tutti (o quasi)


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po' una è partita malissimo perchè ha il nick sbagliato. Pensa tu.


TITOLO


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Però però
> Sto forum a me adesso mette ... Tristezza
> Non l ho su con nessuno eh
> Ma tanta acidità tutta concertata così mai trovata ma nemmeno su altro forum simili
> ...


in realtà, rosa, quello che poi peggiora le cose son le critiche delle critiche .
se il confronto fluisse senza intermezzi risulterebbe costruttivo.
ovviamente compresa tutta questa mia ultima parte


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma io non ho mica partecipato alla discussione , valgo ben poco , omino gne gne
> 
> senti, davvero, apri qualcosa di intelligentissimo che fai prendere punti a questo forum di lagne
> dai!





Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu hai confortato l'utente ? sì? bene
> allora vedi che siamo qui per questo nella pluralità?
> fai quel che ti pare che a me ci penso da me e non limitarti a rompere i coglioni ma sii proprositivo ,amico del giaguaro


Ti posso proporre una romantica serata a lume di candela? Più propositivo di così, non so.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> TITOLO





Minerva ha detto:


> il mio problema con questo tred nasce dal titolo ......*anna karenina scema*.
> cazzarola non si può.
> prendi una fiction, parla di bruc (ahahaha scritta così fa capretta) e teilor, cento vetrine, mille tormenti ...ma lasciatemi stare tolstoj
> cribbio


Sì.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara, essù un cazzo. Tu sei partita con la storia dell'allattamento* perchè probabilmente hai un complesso al riguardo. E lo scrivi, come l'hai scritto, tu, mica io*. Chiaro che dopo enne pagine di thread e compresa una polemica sull'allattamento bella pesa, questa s'è risentita. E poi dopo 150 pagina arrivano le sveglioe di turno che "eh, ma non si vuole confrontare, è partita malissimo già dal nick". Boh. Ma che c'avete nel cervello, la balsa?


ed è vero, mica no: che ho il complesso e tutto il resto

chiaro che lei si risenta sta grandissima minchia, se permetti
considerando che io le avevo fatto una semplice domanda e lei mi ha dato dell'idiota 

comunque


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parzialissima .
> e non mi pare ci sia bisogno di altra dietrologia inutile


Sai non sono di certo io quello che ha l'assurda pretesa che le sue visioni siano obiettive e corrette eh?

Io so di essere soggettivo e rido molto dell'assurda pretesa di oggettività altrui....

Ah se non ci fosse Schopenhauer bisognerebbe inventarlo....

Ma mi sa che sono l'unico qui dentro che si è sciroppato tutto il "Mondo come volontà e rappresentazione"..


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è vero, mica no: che ho il complesso e tutto il resto
> 
> chiaro che lei si risenta sta grandissima minchia, se permetti
> considerando che io le avevo fatto una semplice domanda e lei mi ha dato dell'idiota
> ...


ma quello per cambiare autore ma rimanere nei russi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè cazzeggiavo. Gesù.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E ci cascano sempre....

Perchè sono in malafede...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è vero, mica no: che ho il complesso e tutto il resto
> 
> chiaro che lei si risenta sta grandissima minchia, se permetti
> considerando che *io le avevo fatto una semplice domanda* e lei mi ha dato dell'idiota
> ...



le avrai mica chiesto perchè è scema?

:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> un giorno o l'altro mi leggo qualcosa su questa lega, forse, sempre che la mia affiliazione all'Associazione Erode me lo consenta


Sappi che tra i vari titoli sono presidente dell'associazione Erodiade
che si occupa di come far perdere la testa agli uomini!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quello per cambiare autore ma rimanere nei russi


in effetti non ci ero arrivata

ha ragione jB
balsa nel cervello


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma guarda un po' una è partita malissimo perchè ha il nick sbagliato. Pensa tu.



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> le avrai mica chiesto perchè è scema?
> 
> :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no, dai...il bello è che non dev'essere male come tipa


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


mamma mia. Per contraddirmi a tutti i costi arrivi a quotare un post dov'è scritto 'il problema con questo 3d nasce dal titolo'.
Non era AnnaKarenina, uno si può scegliere quello che vuole.
Era il fatto che avesse etichettato il personaggio di Tolstoj, come 'la scema che si buttava sotto il treno', dimostrando di non aver capito un cazzo del personaggio, peraltro, che però aveva scelto appositamente in quanto tragico. 
Mamma mia se sei tordo, a volte, pur di darmi contro.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ed è vero, mica no: che ho il complesso e tutto il resto
> 
> chiaro che lei si risenta sta grandissima minchia, se permetti
> *considerando che io le avevo fatto una semplice domanda e lei mi ha dato dell'idiota
> ...


L'hai accusata di spocchiosità, e proprio in virtù del citato complesso. Che vuoi che ti dica.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mamma mia. Per contraddirmi a tutti i costi arrivi a quotare un post dov'è scritto 'il problema con questo 3d nasce dal titolo'.
> Non era AnnaKarenina, uno si può scegliere quello che vuole.
> Era il fatto che avesse etichettato il personaggio di Tolstoj, come 'la scema che si buttava sotto il treno', dimostrando di non aver capito un cazzo del personaggio, peraltro, che però aveva scelto appositamente in quanto tragico.
> Mamma mia se sei tordo, a volte, pur di darmi contro.


Non è per contraddirti a tutti i costi, che ti fai male già da sola. Il punto è COME LA SCEMA (*ANNA KARENINA*) CHE SI BUTTAVA SOTTO AL TRENO. Se il nick fosse stato altro, tipo Bruk o Teilor, non ci sarebbe stato problema. L'ha scritto Minni, mica io. Tu lo quoti e non capisci un cazzo. Non è darti contro, è che fai tutto da sola.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è per contraddirti a tutti i costi, che ti fai male già da sola. Il punto è COME LA SCEMA (*ANNA KARENINA*) CHE SI BUTTAVA SOTTO AL TRENO. Se il nick fosse stato altro, tipo Bruk o Teilor, non ci sarebbe stato problema. L'ha scritto Minni, mica io. Tu lo quoti e non capisci un cazzo. Non è darti contro, è che fai tutto da sola.


ma sei veramente così tordo o non ce la fai a mollare? Se il nick non fosse stato quello, mica poteva scrivere quel titolo. Se avesse scritto un altro titolo, nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire. E' EVIDENTE. Guarda che se c'è qualcuno che si sta facendo del male, non sono io.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

il concetto (ovviamente sopra le righe) era proprio che definire anna karenina una scema  era inaccettabile.se non si capisce il senso di un capolavoro come quello di tolstoj forse è meglio passare a beautiful 





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è per contraddirti a tutti i costi, che ti fai male già da sola. Il punto è COME LA SCEMA (*ANNA KARENINA*) CHE SI BUTTAVA SOTTO AL TRENO. Se il nick fosse stato altro, tipo Bruk o Teilor, non ci sarebbe stato problema. L'ha scritto Minni, mica io. Tu lo quoti e non capisci un cazzo. Non è darti contro, è che fai tutto da sola.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei veramente così tordo o non ce la fai a mollare? *Se il nick non fosse stato quello, mica poteva scrivere quel titolo.* Se avesse scritto un altro titolo, nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire. E' EVIDENTE. Guarda che se c'è qualcuno che si sta facendo del male, non sono io.


AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH! 
Comunque. Ma pensa tu. Cioè, questa, in soldoni, è partita male, *anzi malissimo*, perchè ha il nick sbagliato che ad Anna Karenina non si può affibbiare il titolo di scema. Boh. Ma tu ce l'hai sì il carattere di merda, lasciatelo dire.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

vi avanza un killer a buon prezzo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi avanza un killer a buon prezzo?


eh? che è successo?


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? che è successo?


volevo sparare a gioei ma ho appena fatto le unghie


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!
> Comunque. Ma pensa tu. Cioè, questa, in soldoni, è partita male, *anzi malissimo*, perchè ha il nick sbagliato che ad Anna Karenina non si può affibbiare il titolo di scema. Boh. Ma tu ce l'hai sì il carattere di merda, lasciatelo dire.


madonna. ok.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il concetto (ovviamente sopra le righe) era proprio che definire anna karenina una scema era inaccettabile.se non si capisce il senso di un capolavoro come quello di tolstoj forse è meglio passare a beautiful


Io mi chiedo voialtre che cazzo scrivete a fare. Propositive. Cioè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo sparare a gioei ma ho appena fatto le unghie


ma và... rovinarsi le unghie per sparargli... con il tempo che ci vuole a risistemarle.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo sparare a gioei ma ho appena fatto le unghie


Il grilletto mica lo premi con le unghie.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi avanza un killer a buon prezzo?



sguinzaglia il cane


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sguinzaglia il cane


Ti assicuro che agli amici quadrupedi sto supersimpatico, e sono fortemente ricambiati.


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miiii AB, io certa spocchia non la reggo. Ho un brutto carattere. Abbattetemi.
> E solo io so, e solo io conosco, e solo io capisco, e qui sono tutti squilibrati... poi scende la catena pure a me.





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti era partita già malissimo con quello. Che poi, se una sa già tutto, io mi domando che chiede a fare. Se qualcuno invece vuole il confronto, che scenda dal pero perchè mi viene la cervicale. Altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che si stia solo cercando plausi e consensi che non si possono avere in altra sede per ovvie ragioni. Ecco il significato del mio post.


Uguale uguale per me (e infatti Sbri l'aveva capito al volo).

E poi non si può reggere l'ipocrisia di chi lascia ad intendere che con il suo tormento sente di aver già abbondantemente saldato ogni tipo di debito, morale e non. Seee, come no.
Alle bambine viziate auguro di affrontare un po' di vita reale, che perdersi nelle seghe mentali è un lusso.
Poi se ne riparla.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uguale uguale per me (e infatti Sbri l'aveva capito al volo).
> 
> E poi non si può reggere l'ipocrisia di chi lascia ad intendere che con il suo tormento sente di aver già abbondantemente saldato ogni tipo di debito, morale e non. Seee, come no.
> Alle bambine viziate auguro di affrontare un po' di vita reale, che perdersi nelle seghe mentali è un lusso.
> Poi se ne riparla.


verde mio


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Uguale uguale per me (e infatti Sbri l'aveva capito al volo).
> 
> E poi non si può reggere l'ipocrisia di chi lascia ad intendere che con il suo tormento sente di aver già abbondantemente saldato ogni tipo di debito, morale e non. Seee, come no.
> Alle bambine viziate auguro di affrontare un po' di vita reale, che perdersi nelle seghe mentali è un lusso.
> Poi se ne riparla.


Ma lo capisci che non si può leggere una cosa così, cioè che era partita malissimo, con una che era evidentemente sopra le righe e l'altra che rincara pure la dose? Ma poi, cazzo, questa stava tormentata davvero. Cioè, il problema ce l'aveva eccome. Ed i debiti pure, e lo sa. Lo sa bene. Mamma mamma.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci che non si può leggere una cosa così, cioè che era partita malissimo, con una che era evidentemente sopra le righe e l'altra che rincara pure la dose? Ma poi, cazzo, questa stava tormentata davvero. Cioè, il problema ce l'aveva eccome. Ed i debiti pure, e lo sa. Lo sa bene. Mamma mamma.


ossignur,
ma ti pare che io debba essere presa sul serio ?
nell'arco del tred ho detto solo cose marginali e cazzate varie e manifestato una mia personale spocchia .ci sono centinaia di altre cose più importanti
mollami


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur,
> *ma ti pare che io debba essere presa sul serio ?
> *nell'arco del tred ho detto solo cose marginali e cazzate varie e manifestato una mia personale spocchia .ci sono centinaia di altre cose più importanti
> mollami


Io non ti ci prendo mai. Ma non ero io che rincaravo la dose, infatti.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur,
> ma ti pare che io debba essere presa sul serio ?
> nell'arco del tred ho detto solo cose marginali e cazzate varie e manifestato una mia personale spocchia .ci sono centinaia di altre cose più importanti
> mollami


Veramente sai...sei tu che corri dietro a lui...
e finirai ( anche tu) per innamorartene perdutamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci che non si può leggere una cosa così, cioè che era partita malissimo, con una che era evidentemente sopra le righe e l'altra che rincara pure la dose? Ma poi, cazzo, questa stava tormentata davvero. *Cioè, il problema ce l'aveva eccome. Ed i debiti pure, e lo sa. Lo sa bene.* Mamma mamma.


Certo, non dissento mica su questo.
Però sembrava intenzionatissima a tenerseli entrambi.
E allora, cosa le dobbiamo dire, tessò?

"Ok, vai forte così."

Per inciso, io non mi sento molto squilibrata, a differenza di lei non sono dilaniata, e ho allattato per più di un anno


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

La verità è che le madri di famiglia fanno danni. Quando sono anche tradite e progressiste/democratiche nel cervello ne fanno più di uno tsunami.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Veramente sai...sei tu che corri dietro a lui...
> e finirai ( anche tu) per innamorartene perdutamente...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non me n'ero accorta , che brutta fine:unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Certo, non dissento mica su questo.
> *Però sembrava intenzionatissima a tenerseli entrambi.
> *E allora, cosa le dobbiamo dire, tessò?
> 
> ...


Ma voleva solo conforto, per lo più. Che non è arrivato, ovviamente.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2013)

ma l'importante è che lo abbia dato tu!
ti pare che debbano reagire tutti come pare a te?


Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voleva solo conforto, per lo più. Che non è arrivato, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'importante è che lo abbia dato tu!
> ti pare che debbano reagire tutti come pare a te?


A me pare più che altro che dopo millemila anni su sto forum tu ti sia incacrenita alquanto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voleva solo conforto, per lo più. Che non è arrivato, ovviamente.


Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
Peccato averla persa, davvero.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
> Peccato averla persa, davvero.



quoto e approvo


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Boh, sarà che se ho bisogno di conforto direi: "Sto male per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo. Dov'è che sbaglio? Aiutatemi a trovare una soluzione."

Se una si pone nei termini di: "Io ho ragione su tutto, non sono disposta ad ammettere nessuna visione distorta delle cose, però ci sto tanto male" mi viene più da pensare che non voglia risolvere nulla, non cerchi soluzioni o consigli, e voglia solo autocommiserarsi con la collaborazione di un pubblico compiacente.

Come quelli che ti buttano addosso i loro problemi, ma anche se proponi centomila cose che potrebbero fare, a loro non va bene niente.

E allora arrangiati, o tieni un diario, non star qui a perdere il mio tempo.

Ma anch'io ho un brutto carattere, è risaputo.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
> Peccato averla persa, davvero.


No.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che se ho bisogno di conforto direi: "Sto male per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo. Dov'è che sbaglio? Aiutatemi a trovare una soluzione."
> 
> Se una si pone nei termini di: "Io ho ragione su tutto, non sono disposta ad ammettere nessuna visione distorta delle cose, però ci sto tanto male" mi viene più da pensare che non voglia risolvere nulla, non cerchi soluzioni o consigli, e voglia solo autocommiserarsi con la collaborazione di un pubblico compiacente.
> 
> ...


e quoto pure te...ma non posso approvarti!


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
> Peccato averla persa, davvero.


Ciao 

ho avuto la stessa impressione.
perciò, non ho voluto entrare in merito alla sua storia die Anna.



sienne


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
> Peccato averla persa, davvero.



Appunto.
Quotone (non posso mai approvarti quanto vorrei, mannaggia!)


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che se ho bisogno di conforto direi: "Sto male per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo. Dov'è che sbaglio? Aiutatemi a trovare una soluzione."
> 
> Se una si pone nei termini di: "Io ho ragione su tutto, non sono disposta ad ammettere nessuna visione distorta delle cose, però ci sto tanto male" mi viene più da pensare che non voglia risolvere nulla, non cerchi soluzioni o consigli, e voglia solo autocommiserarsi con la collaborazione di un pubblico compiacente.
> 
> ...


Il conforto non implica mica ammettere di essere in errore. Affatto. Voi volevate una col capo cosparso di cenere, che è un'altra cosa. Essù.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Boh, sarà che se ho bisogno di conforto direi: "Sto male per questo, questo e quest'altro motivo. Dov'è che sbaglio? Aiutatemi a trovare una soluzione."
> 
> Se una si pone nei termini di: "Io ho ragione su tutto, non sono disposta ad ammettere nessuna visione distorta delle cose, però ci sto tanto male" mi viene più da pensare che non voglia risolvere nulla, non cerchi soluzioni o consigli, e voglia solo autocommiserarsi con la collaborazione di un *pubblico compiacente*.
> 
> ...


pubblico che sicuramente non poteva avere fra le sue conoscenze. Si dice carattere di merda, comunque:mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il conforto non implica mica ammettere di essere in errore. Affatto. Voi volevate una col capo cosparso di cenere, che è un'altra cosa. Essù.


Ma sei fuori?

Punto primo: se hai un conflitto interiore è evidente che da qualche parte una magagna c'è.
Non ammetti la grana, continuerai a star male, che io ti conforti o no.
Inutilità a pieno regime, secondo me.

Punto secondo: se ho bisogno di essere tirata su non mi rivolgo a te nei termini di: "Brutto sfigato, CONFORTAMI!"
Mica sono obbligata a farmi piacere i tuoi modi, anche se sei nel merdone.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?
> 
> Punto primo: se hai un conflitto interiore è evidente che da qualche parte una magagna c'è.
> Non ammetti la grana, continuerai a star male, che io ti conforti o no.
> ...


Ari-quoto! 
e daje


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?
> 
> Punto primo: se hai un conflitto interiore è evidente che da qualche parte una magagna c'è.
> Non ammetti la grana, continuerai a star male, che io ti conforti o no.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grande.


----------



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi avanza un killer a buon prezzo?


finiti.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma sei fuori?
> 
> Punto primo: se hai un conflitto interiore è evidente che da qualche parte una magagna c'è.
> Non ammetti la grana, continuerai a star male, che io ti conforti o no.
> ...


Ma lei la grana, Dio buono, l'ha AMMESSA ECCOME. Il fatto che non riesca ad uscirne, che temesse per le figlie e quant'altro. Che dopo un paio d'anni che non vedeva il tipo ne avesse VOGLIA. Voleva conforto ed una voce che l'aiutasse a trovare un'uscita. E, ripeto, NON HA TROVATO UN CAZZO, tra allattamento e cazzi vari, e dopo cento e rotte pagine così GRAZIE AL CAZZO che si è un attimo irrigidita ed ha mollato il colpo alla fine, con tanto di epitaffio di Sbriciolata alla cazzo di cane che ve piace tanto. Ou. Ma andate a scrivere su un forum di taglio e cucito, CAZZO. Non tu, dico in generale. Non ce l'ho con te nello specifico. Ma BUON CRISTO di traditori NON CI CAPITE UN CAZZO NULLA. E continuate pure a scrivere, scienziate del male.


----------



## Leda (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei la grana, Dio buono, l'ha AMMESSA ECCOME. Il fatto che non riesca ad uscirne, che temesse per le figlie e quant'altro. Che dopo un paio d'anni che non vedeva il tipo ne avesse VOGLIA. Voleva conforto ed una voce che l'aiutasse a trovare un'uscita. E, ripeto, NON HA TROVATO UN CAZZO, tra allattamento e cazzi vari, e dopo cento e rotte pagine così GRAZIE AL CAZZO che si è un attimo irrigidita ed ha mollato il colpo alla fine, con tanto di epitaffio di Sbriciolata alla cazzo di cane che ve piace tanto. Ou. Ma andate a scrivere su un forum di taglio e cucito, CAZZO. Non tu, dico in generale. Non ce l'ho con te nello specifico. Ma BUON CRISTO di traditori NON CI CAPITE UN CAZZO NULLA. E continuate pure a scrivere, scienziate del male.


Lo so che non ce l'hai con me, e nemmeno io con te.
Nello specifico, però, vorrei precisare che io non appartengo alla fazione dei traditi, e che anzi ragionare per settori mi fa abbastanza orrore.
Questa persona non mi ha suscitato empatia per il suo modo di porsi, non perchè fosse una traditrice.
E con questa la chiudo qui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il conforto non implica mica ammettere di essere in errore. Affatto. Voi volevate una col capo cosparso di cenere, che è un'altra cosa. Essù.



No Joey, non ammetti di essere in errore ma accetti e fai tesoro anche degli attacchi e se non sei d'accordo ribatti motivando ma non ti trincei dietro a un no comment.
Anch'io sono entrato solo per sfogarmi, non avevo dubbi sulla mia storia ma certe cose dure che mi sono state scritte mi hanno aiutato e quando ero convinta di essere nel giusto come con Stermy, Persa e Daniele non ho mai rifiutato il confronto. Ho sempre motivato le mie risposte
Altrimenti il confronto non esiste


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei la grana, Dio buono, l'ha AMMESSA ECCOME. Il fatto che non riesca ad uscirne, che temesse per le figlie e quant'altro. Che dopo un paio d'anni che non vedeva il tipo ne avesse VOGLIA. Voleva conforto ed una voce che l'aiutasse a trovare un'uscita. E, ripeto, NON HA TROVATO UN CAZZO, tra allattamento e cazzi vari, e dopo cento e rotte pagine così GRAZIE AL CAZZO che si è un attimo irrigidita ed ha mollato il colpo alla fine, con tanto di epitaffio di Sbriciolata alla cazzo di cane che ve piace tanto. Ou. Ma andate a scrivere su un forum di taglio e cucito, CAZZO. Non tu, dico in generale. Non ce l'ho con te nello specifico. Ma BUON CRISTO di traditori NON CI CAPITE UN CAZZO NULLA. E continuate pure a scrivere, scienziate del male.



non c'entrano nulla gli "schieramenti" (che poi sono una tristezza)
io vado a pelle...e qui di empatia ne ho sentita meno di zero... tant'è


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lei la grana, Dio buono, l'ha AMMESSA ECCOME. Il fatto che non riesca ad uscirne, che temesse per le figlie e quant'altro. Che dopo un paio d'anni che non vedeva il tipo ne avesse VOGLIA. Voleva conforto ed una voce che l'aiutasse a trovare un'uscita. E, ripeto, NON HA TROVATO UN CAZZO, tra allattamento e cazzi vari, e dopo cento e rotte pagine così GRAZIE AL CAZZO che si è un attimo irrigidita ed ha mollato il colpo alla fine, con tanto di epitaffio di Sbriciolata alla cazzo di cane che ve piace tanto. Ou. Ma andate a scrivere su un forum di taglio e cucito, CAZZO. Non tu, dico in generale. Non ce l'ho con te nello specifico. Ma BUON CRISTO di traditori NON CI CAPITE UN CAZZO NULLA. E continuate pure a scrivere, scienziate del male.


ma meno male che capisci tutto tu, che te la sei pure bevuta, la grande pena si essere così strafighe da non arrivare a dare il resto, tra due uomini che avrebbero camminato sui carboni ardenti per lei e due figlie da portare al campo giochi, nel dubbio di poter perderci la faccia, a portare avanti la situazione. Quando ho letto che ha sospeso con l'amante il tempo per avere la seconda figlia e allattarla mi sembrava di essere tornata agli anni 50 o di leggere il diario di un qualche cacchio di principessa reale.  Ossignur.


----------



## sienne (28 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

io sinceramente, non sono entrata a discutere ... 
perché non riuscivo bene a cogliere cosa voleva esattamente. 

tu, JB, hai provato, ma anche con te mi sembra che non ha attaccato?
Su ipotesi, non ne voleva sapere ... e sull'altro anche ... 

E che mi dovevo mettere nell'ammucchiata? Non me la sentivo. 

E traditore e no ... poco centra. 
Perché il malessere ... per tutti è uguale. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Infatti era partita già malissimo con quello. Che poi, se una sa già tutto, io mi domando che chiede a fare. Se qualcuno invece vuole il confronto, che *scenda dal pero perchè mi viene la cervicale*. Altrimenti mi viene il dubbio che si stia solo cercando plausi e consensi che non si possono avere in altra sede per ovvie ragioni. Ecco il significato del mio post.


Bellissima! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma meno male che capisci tutto tu, che te la sei pure bevuta, la grande pena si essere così strafighe da non arrivare a dare il resto, tra due uomini che avrebbero camminato sui carboni ardenti per lei e due figlie da portare al campo giochi, nel dubbio di poter perderci la faccia, a portare avanti la situazione. Quando ho letto che ha sospeso con l'amante il tempo per avere la seconda figlia e allattarla mi sembrava di essere tornata agli anni 50 o di leggere il diario di un qualche cacchio di principessa reale. Ossignur.



Ma vedi che cazzo d'acidità oh. Mica con me, con lei. Ma pensa tu.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> io sinceramente, non sono entrata a discutere ...
> perché non riuscivo bene a cogliere cosa voleva esattamente.
> ...


Sienne non fa nulla. Tranquilla. Mi sei simpatica.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
> Peccato averla persa, davvero.


Ma se n'è andata?


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma se n'è andata?


così ha scritto, che si era pentita di essersi iscritta e che faceva meglio a leggere prima di scrivere. La qual cosa è sempre consigliabile, peraltro.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma vedi che cazzo d'acidità oh. Mica con me, con lei. Ma pensa tu.


Che ci vuoi fare, ho un carattere di merda. Aspè che adesso lo scrivo in chiaro così chi mi legge non ha sorprese.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Che ci vuoi fare, ho un carattere di merda. Aspè che adesso lo scrivo in chiaro così chi mi legge non ha sorprese.


Non è carattere.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io il conforto lo porto a chi si trova in una situazione dolorosa che non ha potuto/saputo evitare e dice di AVERE BISOGNO DI CONFORTO. Lei aveva bisogno di CONSENSO, che è un'altra roba, per mettere in accordo la sua anima con l'apparenza di superdonnaperfettastrafiga che doveva mantenere. Quando ha visto mettere in dubbio la sua superdonnaperfettastrafigicità ha cominciato a starnazzare come un'anitra di squilibrati, sfigati e merdacce che dato che non potevano avere quello che lei aveva, rosicavano.
> Peccato averla persa, davvero.



il consenso la avuto da qualcuno 
e questo non le bastava quindi secondo me 
aveva bisogno solo di scrivere o cercare qualcuno 
che si trovasse nella stessa situazione ...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non c'entrano nulla gli "schieramenti" (che poi sono una tristezza)
> io vado a pelle...e qui di empatia ne ho sentita meno di zero... tant'è


rosso :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> rosso :mrgreen:


1-1 palla al centro e mo' aspetto il mio.
NE HO TROPPO POCHI:mrgreen:
P.S.
ma non c'era un 3d sulle Orchi da qualche parte?


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> rosso :mrgreen:


bilanciato.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 1-1 palla al centro e mo' aspetto il mio.
> NE HO TROPPO POCHI:mrgreen:
> P.S.
> ma non c'era un 3d sulle Orchi da qualche parte?


si si, mi sa che sono in ignore solo quando fa comodo :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

io non posso approvare nessuna delle due... devo darla un po' in giro :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bilanciato.




idem 
sapessi dove l'ho preso io:rotfl:


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non posso approvare nessuna delle due...* devo darla un po' in giro :mrgreen:*


se devi darla un po in giro

:sorriso::festa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bilanciato.


Tebina ti devo parlare di Milta, la mia new entry. Se non c'è un 3d lo apro.


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebina ti devo parlare di Milta, la mia new entry. Se non c'è un 3d lo apro.



una miltonia????????


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> se devi darla un po in giro
> 
> :sorriso::festa:



emmh... ma io sono una fedele... non posso mica tradire HL


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> emmh... ma io sono una fedele... non posso mica tradire HL


ecco, diglielo un po'


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ecco, diglielo un po'



sei arrivato :inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> una miltonia????????


me l'hanno regalata ieri


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sei arrivato :inlove:


quando si parla di darla, io sono sempre all'ascolto...


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> quando si parla di darla, io sono sempre all'ascolto...


ah ecco...non è che sei arrivato per difendermi


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io non posso approvare nessuna delle due...* devo darla un po' in giro :mrgreen:*





Simy ha detto:


> *sei arrivato :inlove:*


parlate in codice? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> parlate in codice? :rotfl::rotfl:


sarebbe come dici tu se avesse chiesto "sei venuto?"


----------



## Tebe (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> me l'hanno regalata ieri


:w00t::festa:

di che colore? profuma?
Sono abbastanza facili, curale come il cimby e non hanno riposo vegetativo in genere. In estate anche nebulizzazioni, in inverno no
Vogliono tanta acqua e luce, mai sole diretto.
E cacciale sul terrazzo appena le temperature lo consentono.


e io credo di avere fatto fuori una phal mini. 
la vedevo non in forma.
Stamattina tutte le foglie in terra.
Non ha il marciume del colletto e le radici sono ok.
Mah...


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ah ecco...non è che sei arrivato per difendermi


ma lo dico per non destare sospetti...


----------



## isabel (28 Marzo 2013)

Forse questa donna ha solo paura che la variabile figlie possa gettare nel caos la situazione precariamente stabile in cui vive da così tanti anni. Chiudere con il non marito, significa chiudere una possibile vita, negarsi una via alternativa. Le avete detto di scegliere (mi pare) ma è proprio questo che lei ha scelto di non fare pienamente. Le figlie un giorno molto lontano potrebbero obbligarla a scegliere; sarà sicuramente tutto molto infantile, però se mi metto nei suoi panni provo inquietudine anche io. Tuttavia, va detto che, ad un certo punto, scegliere chi essere è necessario.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma lo dico per non destare sospetti...


tu co sta storia non me la racconti giusta :nightcrawler:


----------



## gas (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> sarebbe come dici tu se avesse chiesto "sei venuto?"


:rotfl:dipende dall'espressione della lei :rotfl:


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu co sta storia non me la racconti giusta :nightcrawler:


che fai non ti fidi? la fiducia è la base di ogni rapporto


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> che fai non ti fidi? la fiducia è la base di ogni rapporto


 mi fido, mi fido... ma ti tengo d'occhio


----------



## massinfedele (28 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fido, mi fido... ma ti tengo d'occhio


assolutamente, rimango pur sempre un seriale, in via di guarigione, ma un seriale


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente, rimango pur sempre un seriale, in via di guarigione, ma un seriale


appunto, quindi finchè non ti riterrò completamente guarito ti terrò d'occhio.... :kiss:


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> miiii AB, io certa spocchia non la reggo. Ho un brutto carattere. Abbattetemi.
> E solo io so, e solo io conosco, e solo io capisco, e qui sono tutti squilibrati... poi scende la catena pure a me.


ah, ok. Io come ho già detto non la trovo per niente spcchiosa e per niente presuntuosa, anzi. A me piaceva molto; l'ho trovata semplicemente molto motivata nelle scelte che esulano i motivi per quali era qui. Se quella è spocchia, non mi spaventerà averne se dovesse accadere. Di mio, trovo più spocchioso, e deleterio, l'atteggiamento di sminuire una sofferenza altrui banalizzandola e dileggiandola. Francamente non capisco, ma immagino che non sia importante.

verde a Joey.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok. Io come ho già detto non la trovo per niente spcchiosa e per niente presuntuosa, anzi. A me piaceva molto; l'ho trovata semplicemente molto motivata nelle scelte che esulano i motivi per quali era qui. Se quella è spocchia, non mi spaventerà averne se dovesse accadere. Di mio, trovo più spocchioso, e deleterio, l'atteggiamento di sminuire una sofferenza altrui banalizzandola e dileggiandola. Francamente non capisco, ma immagino che non sia importante.
> 
> verde a Joey.



La penso come te


----------



## Lola77 (31 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No, certo che no.
> Ho conosciuto mio marito dopo la prima chiusura con l'altro.
> Ci siamo fatti una vita insieme. È stata e sotto il profilo familiare e' felice.
> Poi l'altro (che almeno ha avuto il buon senso di non illudersi che avessimo chiuso) e' ricomparso... resisto e respingo, passano mesi e anni, finché un bel giorno non resisto e non respingo.
> ...


Sarò banale...non ami tuo marito...e l'altro ti è sempre rimasto in testa! a me è accaduto lo stesso durante il mio matrimonio..l'ho fatto durare solo 3 anni grazie a dio..ma ti dico..lasciato il matito ed avuto l'altro...tutto è finito tra noi in meno di un anno..ora lo vedo e non mi dice nulla..nulla come un amico del liceo,nè più nè meno!
le conseguenze della fine del matrimonio le sento ancora perchè le sente la nostra bimba che vede il padre 4 volte l'anno ( per volontà del padre che se ne è andato all'estero 6 mesi dopo la separazione) e che non le vuole mai pagare il biglietto e non vuole neppure inviarle un euro..comunque mia figlia grazie a me ed i nonni va avanti in modo sereno,ma le manca un padre anche per questo la vedo sempre bisognosa di avere contatti con uomini giovani e non come il nonno!...non so che consigliarti! se la priorità sono le bimbe vai avanti così,anche tra stress e sensi di colpa..se vuoi darti una chance di nuova vita molla tutto!


----------



## Lola77 (31 Marzo 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Secondo me sì, se quel pomeriggio ti permette di essere una madre migliore negli altri 29 pomeriggi del mese.
> 
> Stai tranquilla. Non farti beccare e prenditi il tuo spazio. Non sei peggio di chi butta all'aria una famiglia per una scappatella o una relazione innocente (come, tutto sommato, mi pare essere la tua).


leggendo tutta la discussione credo sia questo il consiglio più sensato! vai avanti così non farti beccare...se le lasciassi dalla nonna per farti un giorno di spa ti sentiresti così in colpa???ma piuttosto...SEI MAI STATA INNAMORATA DI TUO MARITO????


----------

